# Post a Pic of your boat!



## Jim

Who cares if its a tin canoe or a jon ar a bass boat, Let's see a nice shot!
I will start! The day I took her home!


----------



## marshbass

I looked at a g3 before I bought my Tracker PT 175 . Always liked the rig....


----------



## marshbass

My 2004 PT 175 with 50 H.P.....I bought this boat after Katrina destroyed an Alumacraft rig that I had in my yard during the storm. I love this boat for the kind of inside marsh fishing I do in brackish waters. The only thing I don't like about this rig is the troll motor. When it goes, I will get a 'salt water series' hand control Minn Kota 12v 55lb. The motor guide 34lb. is a little small. marshbass


----------



## rdneckhntr

Heres my little 12 footer...it might be small but it gets the job done...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here is my baby, the "Sea Grinch" - 2000 Mako 253 Walk Around with twin Merc, Optimax 150's

Anyone out off of DE call me on 71.


----------



## Jim

Esquired,
Very nice boat....VERY NICE BOAT! 

I have a 20 foor wellcraft v-20 steplift with a 200 yamaha on it. My pops uses it more than I do. I go on it once maybe twice a year. If it was like yours, I'd be tuna fishing off stellwagon Bank every weekend.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Thanks - here is my "tin" boat, a 16" with a 25 hp Evenrude. This thing is a great back bay and river boat, and a heck of a lot easier to deal with day in and day out then the big boat!


----------



## bassboy1

Heres my two. 
We are restoring a 1974 Lund fish n ski.
Here is the shareaproject link.
https://shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,317,00.html
It is taking us a bit of time to get this done as dad has a real tight schedule. (I am 14). The page hasn't been updated in a while. I may go snap pics, and update it later. 

Here is my 12 footer. I have payed for everything on it with money I have worked up in the last 2 years. It is a 1997 Grumman 1256. It has a 1988 Evinrude 4 horse deluxe. Also has a 2002 Minn Kota powerdrive 50 pound that I bought used, and an Eagle fishmark 320 that I bought used. I got the boat at the very beginning of the year, and the electronics have been added as I got the money.


----------



## Jim

bassboy1 said:


> Here is my 12 footer. I have payed for everything on it with money I have worked up in the last 2 years. It is a 1997 Grumman 1256. It has a 1988 Evinrude 4 horse deluxe. Also has a 2002 Minn Kota powerdrive 50 pound that I bought used, and an Eagle fishmark 320 that I bought used. I got the boat at the very beginning of the year, and the electronics have been added as I got the money.



Great to see a responsible young kid these days working hard for what they want! Good job man!


----------



## JustFishN

bassboy1 said:


> Heres my two.
> We are restoring a 1974 Lund fish n ski.
> Here is the shareaproject link.
> https://shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,317,00.html
> It is taking us a bit of time to get this done as dad has a real tight schedule. (I am 14). The page hasn't been updated in a while. I may go snap pics, and update it later.
> 
> Here is my 12 footer. I have payed for everything on it with money I have worked up in the last 2 years. It is a 1997 Grumman 1256. It has a 1988 Evinrude 4 horse deluxe. Also has a 2002 Minn Kota powerdrive 50 pound that I bought used, and an Eagle fishmark 320 that I bought used. I got the boat at the very beginning of the year, and the electronics have been added as I got the money.


Was there supposed to be a link here? Or a picture of the second boat? Good job restoring the first one!


----------



## bassboy1

I couldn't find the link button, so I left the shareaproject as copy and paste. As for the picture of the 12 footer, I just plum forgot. I have this tendency to forget to add the link. I do it ALL THE TIME on another forum. Not good to do it within my first 2 posts here EEK.
Heres a picture.


----------



## fishhog

here is the S.S. Imbroke great ride and on the road for under $10Gs






Fishhog Sr


----------



## whj812

Here is a pic of my jon boat conversion. 1999 ProWeld Ultra John, 15hp mercury.


----------



## redbug

here is my toon


----------



## Jim

redbug,
How many boats you have? Do i smell another bassboy1 on the forum?


----------



## redbug

Well i just sold my tin boat a few weeks ago. I am now down to 6 my 21x triton and 5 small john boats 1 each at my farm ponds the largest john is an 18 ft that i have a 45lb thrust trolling motor on


----------



## bassboy1

Darn redbug, you have me beat.  If we had a lot of ponds around here, we would have a lot of jons to keep there, but we don't, so we just sell all the ones we buy, and make a profit. ) We have thought about keeping an extra, in case something popped up, but then realized it is unlikely something would pop up, where we could keep one there. BTW, the 14er I have is going up for sale soon. We need $ to work on the Alumacraft, and Lund. Now, I am on the lookout for a few more outboards and trolling motors.


----------



## jackieblue

This boat will get up on plane in twelve inches of water, will run on plane in six, but takes eight to float it at idle. You must be careful in shallow water or you will have to get out and push or pole it out.



[/img]


----------



## Jim

Awesome boat! Im seriously considering an Xpress fro my next boat.


----------



## pbw

From my reading they seem to be the new "hotness".


----------



## Waterwings

Hey guys, just joined the site this morning  . I currently have two boats, one being an '08 Lowe 1652VT, and an '05 Tracker PT175. Looks like a great site


----------



## Jim

Hi Waterwings,
Thanks for joining. Great looking boats you got there!

Jim


----------



## shamoo

Heres my boat, its a Lowe Stinger 16W I down sized the motor to a 9.9 hp, cause the lake I fished all the time has a hp limit, now Im leary on takeing it on the Delaware river, I wish I would have Maxed it out! thats my bud rick snoopen around


----------



## Jim

Whats the limit at that lake? I might have to come down for a weekend next year and have a rally of some sort. Or I could even be a back seater.


----------



## shamoo

I guess I should have been alittle more clear, sorry my friend. The lake I fish at has a 9.9 Max limit. I think if I had a bigger engine Id give the Del. river a shot.


----------



## Waterwings

NIce lookin' rig!


----------



## shamoo

Thanks Mr. Waterwings, I was looken at Trackers but the Lowe had a little bit more to offer.


----------



## Gamefisher

I finally snapped a current picture of the Gamefisher, as I was parking it in the garage for winter. So no, it is not a tin boat, but it is a budget boat. 1975 Sears Gamefisher 12 with a 1962 Johnson 10 hp. I bought the motor th is past spring, and it took me most of the summer to get it running right, so I only ended up using the motor once this year. I fish mostly electric only lakes anyway. The front seat is on a small deck that is positioned as low in the boat as possible. I have been using a transom-mount troller that I either put on the back in place of the Johnson, or clamp to the front. I recently picked up an old bow-mount troller that I am going to install before next spring.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I love fishing on the little Gamefisher - we crawl across the local lakes and we catch fish, what else do you need


----------



## shamoo

I know what you mean about crawling, two people in my boat 11-12 MPH
LOL. point a to point b=slow ride, take it easy, but I get there.


----------



## Popeye

My '07 Tracker ProTeam 190TX w/90hp Merc 2-stroke.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice!


----------



## Popeye

Here's a couple of pictures of my salmon layer set-up.


----------



## Waterwings

That's a nice setup! We don't see any boats around my immediate area with outriggers and kicker motors. Is the kicker motor a tiller-type, or does it turn in-sync with the big motor (even when the big one is not running)?


----------



## redbug

well here is a picture of my boat not tin but I like it I'll get a few more and post them







Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig!


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> That's a nice setup! We don't see any boats around my immediate area with outriggers and kicker motors. Is the kicker motor a tiller-type, or does it turn in-sync with the big motor (even when the big one is not running)?



Thanks, The kicker is an older Honda 7.5hp 4-stroke which is a tiller motor but I bought a linkage connector from Cabelas (later saw the same thing at Gander Mountain for $7.00 less). I can connect the two motors and steer from the steering wheel or disconnect it and tiller steer. Still have to adjust the trottle at the motor though. I use my boat mostly for trolling for salmon now. I really want that board across the back to be raised like 24" or so. That would make it easier to grab the rod and rig them as well. Also it would be safer as it could act as a railing.


----------



## Waterwings

> I really want that board across the back to be raised like 24" or so. That would make it easier to grab the rod and rig them as well. Also it would be safer as it could act as a railing



Have you thought about maybe finding some wide aluminum channel to replace the board and then have a taller strucure (24") made completely out of the channel (would require some mig/tig welding) and bolting it securely (removeable though) to the deck or gunwales? Just a thought


----------



## Jim

redbug said:


> well here is a picture of my boat not tin but I like it I'll get a few more and post them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne



Redbug, how many boats do you own? Are you worse than bassboy1?


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Have you thought about maybe finding some wide aluminum channel to replace the board and then have a taller strucure (24") made completely out of the channel (would require some mig/tig welding) and bolting it securely (removeable though) to the deck or gunwales? Just a thought



Thought about finding? yes. Thought about buying? No. That piece of lumber in the pictures is a 7'6" 2x6, and I would imagine buying a piece of aluminum that size plus pieces to raise it would be expensive. I would also need to hire someone to do the welding. I was an electrician in the Navy and the only welding I've ever done was when trying to pull live 120VAC fuses with a pair of slip-joint pliers.  Not sure if I would consider keeping the piece of cedar and just adding some 24" end supports.


----------



## FishingCop

My 1995 Spectrum Sport 16.... Came with Bimini cover, haven't used it though - it just gets in the way. 6.5' beam, 40hp Force, power tilt/trim, 9.9 Johnson kicker, walk-through windshied, stero, live well, 40lb TM, front pedistal seat, four seats total (665lbs), in-board gas (13 gals), Eagle Fish Elite 640c color Finder/GPS, Humminbird finder up front, Scotty rod holders, bouy markers, transom saver, interior lights (in addition to nav lights), retractable tie downs, dual on-board batt charger and more. Everything I needed to get started back fishing again


----------



## redbug

I think I have 6 in total. 4 are under 14 ft row boats 1 16 ft johnboat and my 21x toon.. I'm not the outboard collector that bassboy is but i have around a dozen trolling motors of all shapes and sizes and ages. I have 1 from the 50's that still works

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab

Redbug - you need professional help  

When are we going fishing?


----------



## redbug

flounderhead59, 
how is your boat in rough water my brother in law is looking into buying the same setup.
do you like the amount of rod storage?
does it have 1 or 2 depth finders?
and what size trolling motor did it come with?

thanks in advance
Wayne


----------



## Popeye

Wayne,

I take my boat out in Lake Michigan in 2-4 footers without any problem. Gotta keep the speed down unless you really want to get airborne. The boat is light enuf to really launch. Top speed for me with my 90hp has been 44.6 on GPS, alone with a full tank of gas. Max recommended motor is 135hp but the 135 Optimax is $6,500.00 more so I went with the standard 90hp. According to the Tracker site this hull with the 90 should run 43-44 MPH and with the 135 Opti 48-51. Not worth it to me.

As far as the trolling motor it comes with a 12VDC 46lb thrust 42” Motor Guide trolling motor with foot pedal. I don’t use the trolling motor that much but when I have I have found it sufficient to pull that boat right along without having to use the highest setting. The one I have has a dial with 0 – 5 and 2 or 3 is where I usually keep it when I do use it working the docks. 

It came with one Lowrance X37 fish finder. The newer ones have an X47.

Overall I would say the rod storage is adequate. There are two rod lockers that will hold 6’6” rods. If you go to https://www.day-vizstrips.blogspot.com/ and look for Andy’s boat (mine), you’ll see a couple of pictures of the rod lockers. Of course my salmon rods don’t fit in there but hey, they’re 9 ½ footers.

A couple of options available that I was considering were the trailer brakes for $445.00 and second console for $425.00. As long as I’m towing with a heavy vehicle the vehicle brakes are sufficient but I think a lighter tow vehicle (anything less than a full size SUV) would benefit from trailer brakes. I see how much wind the wife has to put up with when running WOT so I’m considering getting the second console added next year.

If you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## shamoo

Mr. Redbug, nice boat dude


----------



## ACarbone624

Here are a few shots of my boat.

1970 12' SmokerCraft Semi-V






1961 Evinrude Sportwin 10HP






My BlueWater LED lights...








Shamoo, you have a very nice boat there!


----------



## Leibs16

My boats name is Sweetness, I love her with every beat of my heart. This is her photographed at night, when she is most seductive:


----------



## PeterF

Here she is.


----------



## Jim

Welcome PeterF,
Thanks for joining!  

Great looking boat you have, and killer neighborhood. I look out the window and see snow. Did the boat come that way or did you mod it that way?


----------



## alumacraftjoe

welcome Peter!


----------



## PeterF

Glad to be here. It was bare bones when I got it.


----------



## ibanez

Hey guys...newbie here with my first post.  

Here's mine. She's a 2008 Alumacraft MV1650AW with a 2008 Merc 60/40 4 stroke JET. Since this pic, I've added 2 Lowrance X85's and a MinnKota Maxxum 70# thrust TM. I'm not sure how shallow she'll run exactly, but I KNOW she'll run in 4" of water. :shock: Love this boat!


----------



## ACarbone624

Sweet rig!


----------



## Jim

ibanez said:


> Hey guys...newbie here with my first post.
> 
> Here's mine. She's a 2008 Alumacraft MV1650AW with a 2008 Merc 60/40 4 stroke JET. Since this pic, I've added 2 Lowrance X85's and a MinnKota Maxxum 70# thrust TM. I'm not sure how shallow she'll run exactly, but I KNOW she'll run in 4" of water. :shock: Love this boat!




Killer boat! I love that boat! Exactly what I want! Best of both worlds...A shallow running bass boat!  


Welcome to Tinboats ibanez!


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Derek777

i have a wareagle 648 ldv


----------



## Jim

nice boat Derek,
Looks decked out to the max


----------



## pbw

Wow two killer boats!


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, Derek! Is that a storage box mounted on the port side? Looks similar to what I have on my Lowe rig.


----------



## Derek777

Waterwings said:


> Nice rig, Derek! Is that a storage box mounted on the port side? Looks similar to what I have on my Lowe rig.


its a rod box, but i use it for storage. 
i also have a livewell in front of the console. 
its a nice boat, i got it decked out with 2 fishfinders, one up front and one on the console. plus two bank onboard charger. 
ive got it rigged so that it starts off battery a, and trolls on battery b, a, or both depending. i have a electric only lake close by, so i didnt want to run out of juice. i also only put a 15 horse 4 stroke on her, as the local lake here is a 20hp limit. of course, yamaha comes out with a 20 hp the year after i buy mine. ah well.
its a great boat, a touch cramped through with two guys fishing on it. i have to do a couple of mods to it to make it a bit more space efficient, but i think it will do.

one thing id like to do is upgrade the batteries. id like to have one sepearate for the engine, and two bigger agms or the like for the trolling motor. i dont use that rod box really for anything, and the rear of the boat under the deck lid is pretty cramped, which forced me to use two wheelchair batteries for the whole boat, which works ok, but it draisn down a touch quicker than id like. i could balance out the boat easily by using the rod box as a battery box, and just have some assorted stuff there. i used to carry all my tackle in there, but ive manipulated my tackle carrying a little. i just need to carpet it so that my rods and reels dont get boat rash against the bare aluminum. and find a way to better store my rods for transit, and ill be set. of course thatd mean a major rewire of the boat, as everything was prewired at the dealership to my specs.
but its a good boat, and i dont get skunked on it too many times, and ive definitely had some great times on it in the two years ive had it.


----------



## Waterwings

Sounds like a great setup! The storage box I had the dealer install on my rig is 60" long, so no rods will fit in there, so it's used for misc. gear. Having a cluttered deck makes me crazy, and I'd probably trip over something and deep-six myself, lol. I used my rig a few times before carpeting it. That metal deck gets hot, plus I think the carpet helps cut-down on noise transmitted through the hull.


----------



## Derek777

thats why im looking to carpet it. its really hot, and i like fishing in sandals or even bare feet.
the box i have wil actually fit 8 ft rods, but they all get squinche dinto a tube at the frontend of the boa t after the box ends, so i never used it.


----------



## Waterwings

How long is your boat? I bought a 6' x 20' piece of marine-grade carpet to do my Lowe and had about 1.5' left over.


----------



## Derek777

16ft 9 inches i think.


----------



## jkbirocz

Derek's boat is really nice. It is perfect for the Nock, and I feel it handles fine with two people on it. It could use a few mods to make it more comfortable with two people, but it still works great as is. I was lucky enough to be with him, and net, his personal best LM. I also caught my first lake smallie from his boat, even after fishing the same lake for years with no smallie action. We also experienced my first senko catfish, and dereks fat ika carp....many good times.


----------



## Derek777

jkbirocz said:


> Derek's boat is really nice. It is perfect for the Nock, and I feel it handles fine with two people on it. It could use a few mods to make it more comfortable with two people, but it still works great as is. I was lucky enough to be with him, and net, his personal best LM. I also caught my first lake smallie from his boat, even after fishing the same lake for years with no smallie action. We also experienced my first senko catfish, and dereks fat ika carp....many good times.


yep. good times, good times.


----------



## DahFISH

Hey guys I thought I would introduce myself with a pic of my boat.





'02 Tracker PT165 W/ 9.9 4 stroke Merc.
I, like a few others on this board, fish the Nock.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice rig there C&B - thanks for posting.


----------



## Popeye

Nice looking boat. Am I right in figuring that you fish waters with HP limits? Cause that boat really wants more than 9.9. She wants to fly.


----------



## DahFISH

thanks guys, 

Your right flounderhead59, when I bought the boat There was hp restriction at 10hp on the lake that I have a slip for. 18 months later they up'd to 18 and now it is at 20. would love to upgrade but its just not in the cards yet.

Lar


----------



## Popeye

Get a 50 with 20 stickers Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have a 25 and need 20 stickers! Same lake


----------



## redbug

they should just open the lake up!!!! beltzville is smaller and has unlimited hp


----------



## jkbirocz

Very nice boat Cast&Blast, it brings back memories of the pt175 my dad and I had when I was younger. We used it on the nock almost everyday in the summer, it was great. 

I would never fish the Nock again if they made it unlimited. It is too pressured as it is, the last thing I want on that lake is a jet ski. I don't think it will ever happen though, there are too many sail boaters paying the slip fees.


----------



## redbug

jkbirocz said:


> Very nice boat Cast&Blast, it brings back memories of the pt175 my dad and I had when I was younger. We used it on the nock almost everyday in the summer, it was great.
> 
> I would never fish the Nock again if they made it unlimited. It is too pressured as it is, the last thing I want on that lake is a jet ski. I don't think it will ever happen though, there are too many sail boaters paying the slip fees.


then make it a no wake zone.... Its too big for me to just troll around. I just want to fish this lake. don't want to fly on it..
this has worked well in other states that had 10hp limits 

Wayne


----------



## Jim

Welcome Cast&Blast!

Thanks for joining! Cast&Blast added a nice little deck extension to his boat. Xmytruck has the same boat and he mentioned he was thinking of adding a deck extension like C&B did!


----------



## Waterwings

Good looking rig, C&B! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## G3_Guy

Hey, you folks have some really nice rides on here. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Here is my G3... 2006 HP200 w/ 2006 200 HPDI.


----------



## Waterwings

Great looking rig! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## kentuckybassman

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## kentuckybassman

Heres my ol Champion. 15'5 w/a 50 horse Evinrude. Its not tin but it's mine!!!!


----------



## G3_Guy

Good looking ride!


----------



## whj812

G3_Guy said:


> Hey, you folks have some really nice rides on here. Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> Here is my G3... 2006 HP200 w/ 2006 200 HPDI.



That thing is just awesome man!!! How fast will she run?


----------



## bcritch

Here is a picture of my 12' Jon. I'm going to start decking it out as soon as the weather warms up a little bit. I bought it at the end of last summer.


----------



## whj812

bcritch said:


> Here is a picture of my 12' Jon. I'm going to start decking it out as soon as the weather warms up a little bit. I bought it at the end of last summer.



Thats going to be sweet!!


----------



## toptog

Hello, I'm relatively new here and really enjoy the forum. My boat isn't a tin boat but my mods are very similar to what you guys have done. 

Elevated casting deck and battery compartment in the bow storage area.

1971 Kennedy Kraft 14' with 18HP Tohatsu 4 Stroke, and 40lb MK TM


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice boat TopTog! Do you taug fish in it?


----------



## Jim

Hi toptog,
It doesn't matter if its tin or not! The site was really intended for small boat fishing really, It just so happened when i thought of the name I didn't think of all these awesome little boats like yours and crawdads and pelicans. 

Glad your here!  

Jim


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs, bcritch & toptog !


----------



## Bubba

Just realized I hadn't posted my boat in here, So here it is....

03' G3 HP170 / 90 Yamaha


----------



## Captain Ahab

That is one sharp looking boat Bubba - I am jealous


----------



## bcritch

Thanks whj812 & Waterwings.

Bubba, That's a sweet G3


----------



## Jim

nice bcritch and bubba!

Even more G3's on the forum!


----------



## toptog

esquired said:


> Nice boat TopTog! Do you taug fish in it?



I wish, it was my favorite kind of fishing to do.  But I am on the other coast now, so the skiff sees a lot of use in the mountain lakes, as well as Southern Cal. lakes and bays. 

Sure do miss those blackfish. If I had a boat back when I was there, those Long Island Sound Togs would be glad I'm out west. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, Bubba! Those G3's look fast sittin' still!


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Nice boats guys!


----------



## Starfire01

01' 16ft Starcraft Starfire, 50HP Mercury...just purchased. Can't wait to get out on the lake!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Starfire - thanks for posting, awesome boat and welcome.

Where do you use that sweet machine?


----------



## Jim

Welcome aboard Starfire01,

Thanks for joining the site! I love the boat and the Bimini top. That is a serious big water fishing machine you have right there. Are you planning on adding or changing anything to it? How is the trolling motor and electronics?

Congrats on the new toy!


Jim


----------



## shizzy

Welcome Starfire01, and nice rig.


----------



## Starfire01

Thanks. I plan on using it on Wallenpaupack, Blue Marsh, Canada and anywhere else that I can find. 

I need to get a bow mount TM and an extra battery. Other than that, it is ready to make me a better fisherman!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ah, yet another PA Member, good we need to reassert dominance!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Welcome aboard Starfire! Sweet Rig!


----------



## rpm6100

this is mine, got it a few weeks back have been able to use it yet cause of hard water in the North East, 




[/img]



[/img]
its a 03 tracker Pro team 165 with a merc 25 big foot...

this is my other boat, i dont have any pics of the boat its self but heres an action pic, you can get the idea im sure, its a 12' sears with a 46# trolling and a 5 hp merc on it... its served me extremely well ...



[/img]


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

I own a 2008 Lund 1950 Tyee Gran Sport, 
2008 225hp Merc Optimax w/19" pitch Stainless Steel Tempest prop, 2008 Merc 9.9 ProKicker. 

Shes great for skinny and deep water. Was in 1.5ft of water and as deep as 150 feet. Mainly do downrigging with it for Salmon and Trout in the great lakes but I also fish Walleye, Pike, Bass and Muskie with it. 19'8" with a 98" beam. 

Towed with a 2004 Dodge Durango Hemi Limited and a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 SLT Hemi. 



























We got some nice boat pics on this thread, everyone post more!


----------



## Starfire01

salmon slayer, will you be my new best friend? I love the boat!


----------



## Jim

That right there is a pure fishing machine made for the elements! VERY nice!  8)


----------



## Waterwings

Very nice rig!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Thanks alot guys. I picked it up August 24, 2007. I owned a 2003 Lund 1700 Pro Sport w/ a 80hp Yamaha 4 Stroke and a 6hp Yamaha 4 Stroke Kicker. I still miss that boat. Those Yamaha 4 strokes are really in a class of their own. Clean, Quiet and Fuel efficient.


----------



## Bubba

That sure is a slick ride ya got there Salmon Slayer! =D>


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Thanks alot man, I like G3 boats as well. My 1st Lund had a 80hp 4 stroke yammie. I loved that motor.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Thanks alot man, I like G3 boats as well. My 1st Lund had a 80hp 4 stroke yammie. I loved that motor.



Here is the last pics of my boat from 2007. Hopefully 2008 I will post more pics of it in action.

Note: the wooden rod rack lol. Thats been removed because I am adding rails.

These pics were taken in Georgian Bay.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice pics!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Thanks alot! The last pic does no justice to how rough the water was.


----------



## Popeye

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Thanks alot! The last pic does no justice to how rough the water was.



I know how that goes. I've been out on Lake Michigan getting all kinds of tossed around and when I take a picture it almost looks like a calm day. Nice looking rig you have there too.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

flounderhead59 said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot! The last pic does no justice to how rough the water was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how that goes. I've been out on Lake Michigan getting all kinds of tossed around and when I take a picture it almost looks like a calm day. Nice looking rig you have there too.
Click to expand...


Thanks alot buddy.


----------



## captclay

My 1977 Polar 18ft. with a 1985 Mariner 60hp. An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

captclay said:


> My 1977 Polar 18ft. with a 1985 Mariner 80hp. An oldie but a goodie.



Very good condition, I like! 
What is the top speed with the 80hp? Is it a 2 stroke?


----------



## captclay

Thanks I posted the hp wrong.Its a 60. I dont know empty ,but with 3 people,two coolers ,and all our gear the GPS says 27. I have a lot I want to do to the inside but it does a pretty good job. It is a two stroke.


----------



## Jim

captclay said:


> Thanks I posted the hp wrong.Its a 60. I dont know empty ,but with 3 people,two coolers ,and all our gear the GPS says 27. I have a lot I want to do to the inside but it does a pretty good job. It is a two stroke.



Nice boat there Captclay!


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! If I ever get another rig with a motor it'll have a center console.

Welcome to the site! 8)


----------



## fowlmood77

Camo Ryancraft w/ 1961 Evinrude 5.5hp and foot controlled TM- soon to be for sale

Bass Tracker jon boat converted w/ 20 hp Johnson

Posted some pics of how I keep the rain off if anyone is interested


----------



## Popeye

Gonna do something like that next year for snow. The fitted cover sucked at that. Snow's too heavy, needed internal support from bow to stern.


----------



## redbug

I have found the easiest way to keep the snow and ice off my boat in the winter. It cost me $15 dollars at the local pool supply store. I picked up a air pillow the kind you place under your pool cover to keep it above the water. I place it under my cover and inflate it so the snow just slides off

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs, fowlmood!  .

Here's what I'm going to build this summer to beat the snow load and major winds: Will be made from 1" pvc. The arches will eliminate any collapses from snow weight.






[/img]


----------



## BlueWaterLED

Well, it is what it is.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Very Nice BlueWater, very nice indeed!

Want to race?  Only if I get to pick the area of course, LOL


----------



## Jim

Nice boat Bluewater! 5 people could fish off that front deck! :LOL2:


----------



## ky_madman

Here's my boats:
73' Starcraft 14 ft. currently getting a face lift, see post in "boat talk"




2nd boat is a 1986 Jason 1570 Pro Deluxe w/ 1988 110 Johnson


----------



## bAcKpAiN

I can finally post mine in here! :wink: 

1998 14' Lowe "Sea Nymph V" customized.
1998 15hp Mercury Long shaft
30Lb thrust Minn Kota Endura TM
Eagle Fishmark 320 FishFinder






And for you guys who don't like trailer shots...


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs! 8)


----------



## Jim

Job well done backpain! :beer:


----------



## Iknowthatsright

My first Boat. I paid 600 bucks for it and it was worth every penny. It is a 1457 Alumnacraft with a 25hp Mercury with sticksteering and a 37lbs of thrust trolling motor. I added a new transom and new lights and a hummingbird 565 fishfinder.I also added a new winch for the trailer and future plans include to put a floor in it and put a new choke on the motor but besides that runs great. I am nineteen so i am learning.


----------



## caddyjosh

Heres mine still in progress


----------



## Zum

other than welding a peice of aluminum to 
mount the trolling motor,pretty plain Jane




[/img]


----------



## Jim

Plain is good! Nice looking boat!


----------



## G3_Guy

Nice looking ride. Do you hunt, fish or both out of that boat?


----------



## Zum

Have only fished out of it so far,still used my homemade fiberglass jon for duck hunting.Duck hunting up here is done in salt water,holes(flats mud) and I wimped out using it last year.The fiberglass jon pretty cool,made it out of paneling,it's about 14' long;real light(ill post a pic someday).


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, Zum! Is it a Lowe? Looks like it. 8)


----------



## Zum

It's a crestliner utility C1652V.I think crestliner and Lund are made by the same company(genmar).
Some guy won this boat at a shark scrammble,sat in his yard upside down on the trailer for a year.I see the prices you guys pay for boats and just drool;I paid 3 grand for boat(2006) and trailer,good deal for up here.Really like the boat though,nice a stable and with the 40 on back scats right along.


----------



## F_I_Sherman NY

Hello All, I just joined after browsing the modification section. Great site! I recently sold off my 12' Meyer to up-size to a 14'er. I got what I am told is a 1973 Starcraft. It's in pretty decent shape and I have quite a few mods in mind for it but I seriously doubt the age of my tin boat. I have seen pics of other 1973's and they all seem to have aluminum bench seats in them whereas mine has the old wood seats.


----------



## Jim

F_I_Sherman NY said:


> Hello All, I just joined after browsing the modification section. Great site! I recently sold off my 12' Meyer to up-size to a 14'er. I got what I am told is a 1973 Starcraft. It's in pretty decent shape and I have quite a few mods in mind for it but I seriously doubt the age of my tin boat. I have seen pics of other 1973's and they all seem to have aluminum bench seats in them whereas mine has the old wood seats.




:WELCOME:
Thanks for joining! Boat looks great!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

F_I_Sherman NY said:


> Hello All, I just joined after browsing the modification section. Great site! I recently sold off my 12' Meyer to up-size to a 14'er. I got what I am told is a 1973 Starcraft. It's in pretty decent shape and I have quite a few mods in mind for it but I seriously doubt the age of my tin boat. I have seen pics of other 1973's and they all seem to have aluminum bench seats in them whereas mine has the old wood seats.



Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

alumacraftjoe said:


> F_I_Sherman NY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All, I just joined after browsing the modification section. Great site! I recently sold off my 12' Meyer to up-size to a 14'er. I got what I am told is a 1973 Starcraft. It's in pretty decent shape and I have quite a few mods in mind for it but I seriously doubt the age of my tin boat. I have seen pics of other 1973's and they all seem to have aluminum bench seats in them whereas mine has the old wood seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Aboard!
Click to expand...



Yes welcome. By the way I like your boat. I wanted a 16' version so I can fish the small lakes where the gas motors aren't permitted. I wanted to make a project and rebuild the deck and everything. I cant seem to find one though.


----------



## GatorTom

F_I_Sherman NY said:


> Hello All, I just joined after browsing the modification section. Great site! I recently sold off my 12' Meyer to up-size to a 14'er. I got what I am told is a 1973 Starcraft. It's in pretty decent shape and I have quite a few mods in mind for it but I seriously doubt the age of my tin boat. I have seen pics of other 1973's and they all seem to have aluminum bench seats in them whereas mine has the old wood seats.



The age is not that far off. My Starcraft is a '69 and had wood benches. I have seen a few 70's and 71's with wood as well.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, F_I ! Nice rig!


----------



## Popeye

Wood is warmer on the butt in the morning than aluminum. :lol:


----------



## F_I_Sherman NY

That pic was taken when I first bought it. I have been literally been working on it all weekend (patient wife who likes to fish) long and haven't taken pics yet but will take some tomorrow and post either here or the boat mods section. My trailer originally had my 2004 Meyer 12' Laker and wanted to trde up in size so I sold the Meyer and bought the 14' Starcraft thinking that the trailer would be plenty long since I had extra room with the old boat. Well, wrong on that thought! In the past couple of weeks I have rebuilt the trailer with a brand new 3' longer tougue, sanded and painted the bottom of the boat green (boy I sure would like to slap the boneheads who painted this thing without doing any prep!), designed and built pedestal mount flanges, installed short pedestals, swivels, quick release seats and came up with a simple, cheap and effective "insurance" mod to make sure that the seats don't accidently pop out of the quick release mount while travelling down the road.

Alot older than my "old boat" and showing it's years a little but I am looking foward to adding a second battery, an on-board charger, a bow mounted trolling motor (which I have to build some sort of deck mod to install it), some lights and possibly a semi mounted cooler/live well set-up.

It's ready for water right now and I can't wait to try it out!

Thanks for the warm welcome guys...


----------



## CTAngler481

My "new" old 10' Gamefisher Flat Bottom jon, a typical 18 year old on a budget boat!


----------



## G3_Guy

CTAngler481 said:


> My "new" old 10' Gamefisher Flat Bottom jon, a typical 18 year old on a budget boat!



Hey she floats... that's all that matters. Good looking boat... Would love to have that for some of the rivers around here.


----------



## Quackrstackr

I took delivery in March. I have since added the electronics and registration numbers to keep the law at bay. :lol:


----------



## kemical

CTAngler481 said:


> My "new" old 10' Gamefisher Flat Bottom jon, a typical 18 year old on a budget boat!



OMG,, IF THIS BOAT IS CALLED GAMEFISHER FLAT BOTTOM, THEN THIS IS THE EXACT BOAT I JUST BOUGHT,,THANK YOU,, so much i been trying to find out eha is the name of this boat, i have no mars, no brand on the boat, just a sanded plated that had some writing, on, but its all gone


----------



## kemical

my new but old but also,,, lol, thanks man, i finally know what boat it is, thanks


----------



## kemical

kemical said:


> my new but old but also,,, lol, thanks man, i finally know what boat it is, thanks





heres my vision that i will be doing to my Boat


----------



## CTAngler481

Nice ride Kemical! Is that a 12 foot sears, it looks a lot more solid than mine! I like your plans!


----------



## kemical

CTAngler481 said:


> Nice ride Kemical! Is that a 12 foot sears, it looks a lot more solid than mine! I like your plans!



yep,, 1976 sears 1232


----------



## 3weight

Here is my 17' Hydra Sports Center Console






And my 14' Alumacraft


----------



## rich64

This is a 1969 orlando clipper that I did a deck mod to ...I will post the whole project when I have time.


----------



## Jim

rich64 said:


> This is a 1969 orlando clipper that I did a deck mod to ...I will post the whole project when I have time.




:WELCOME:

Boat looks cool! Cant wait to see the pictures! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Nice lookin' rig! 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe

:WELCOME: aboard! Nice ride... can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## cyberflexx

Here is one of my bassboats.. The other is a 1998 SmokerCraft with a 1998 Johnson 50SPL with Pwr tilt/trim ( no pics at this time )

2004 Ranger 519VX Comanche Cup Edition
2004 Mercury 200HP EFI


----------



## Jim

Welcome Cyberflexx,

Nice looking boat right there! =D> 

Thanks for joining!


----------



## cyberflexx

Thanks..
My Smokercraft is tin, but I dont have any pictures of it.. I am actually looking to sell it so I can fund a smaller boat for 10hp limit lakes. I thought I had it traded to a guy for a Carolina Skiff with a Nissan 9.9hp and some cash to boot, but he backed out on me... If I get some pictures of it, I'll post them..


----------



## kemical

sweet looking boat..wow =P~


----------



## mr.fish

Aint much to look at, but there it is. Its a 14ft jon, that me and the old man owned for about 7yrs now. We store it at a local resovoir, and works out well for prowling in and out of the coves of Green Lane. Last trip out, I managed to snap a few pics of the tinboat.


----------



## cyberflexx

nice looking Jon boat.. So, when are you gonna deck it and slap a 15hp on it?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

cyberflexx said:


> Here is one of my bassboats.. The other is a 1998 SmokerCraft with a 1998 Johnson 50SPL with Pwr tilt/trim ( no pics at this time )
> 
> 2004 Ranger 519VX Comanche Cup Edition
> 2004 Mercury 200HP EFI


Thats a sexy Ranger right there.


----------



## DONTHELEGEND

Lets see if I figured out how to do this. My 2002 1752 Crestliner/ Merc 40 jet



[/url][/img]


----------



## DONTHELEGEND




----------



## Jim

Nice boat there! Looks like killer waters too! :beer:


----------



## G3_Guy

Ditto what Jim said...

Very nice ride and some nice water!


----------



## DONTHELEGEND

Thanks, believe it or not that's the Meramec river in St. Louis county


----------



## FishnFlorida

My project boat.  12ft Alumacraft with a 5hp Tohatsu.


----------



## Popeye

I like the bimini. Gonna get one on my PT190TX after my Texas trip. Not sure how well it will work out trolling on the big lake but I want one. Can you fold them down in either direction?


----------



## FishnFlorida

Thanks.  Yeah, it works great, you should get one :wink: . And yes, it folds down both ways.


----------



## kemical

FishnFlorida said:


> My project boat.  12ft Alumacraft with a 5hp Tohatsu.




sweet.. boat,, what part of florida you fish??


----------



## FishnFlorida

Down in the Kissimmee, Bartow area. Also some lakes and rivers in Hillsborough County.


----------



## kemical

FishnFlorida said:


> Down in the Kissimmee, Bartow area. Also some lakes and rivers in Hillsborough County.



ahh we're neighbors, i live in hillsborough also...i fishfresh water) lake roger, bird lake, 
(salt water) fishing lately.. skyway pier, causeway, and gandy bridge..


----------



## FishnFlorida

kemical said:


> FishnFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down in the Kissimmee, Bartow area. Also some lakes and rivers in Hillsborough County.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh we're neighbors, i live in hillsborough also...i fishfresh water) lake roger, bird lake,
> (salt water) fishing lately.. skyway pier, causeway, and gandy bridge..
Click to expand...




Sweet! I just got back from fishing the Skyway. Have you ever fished Lake Walk-in-the-Water? That's where I fish the most.


----------



## kemical

FishnFlorida said:


> kemical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FishnFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down in the Kissimmee, Bartow area. Also some lakes and rivers in Hillsborough County.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh we're neighbors, i live in hillsborough also...i fishfresh water) lake roger, bird lake,
> (salt water) fishing lately.. skyway pier, causeway, and gandy bridge..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! I just got back from fishing the Skyway. Have you ever fished Lake Walk-in-the-Water? That's where I fish the most.
Click to expand...


naw where is that place??


----------



## FishnFlorida

Down in polk county across from kissimmee. Great place for Largemouths.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs fellas! 8)


----------



## Waterwings

Wanna see a real shiny tin rig! The boat (2003 Tracker PT185) in the pic below belongs to a fella at another site (Jim you're a member there  ). The owner cleaned his hull and then treated it with a product called "Sharkhide". He said it took awhile, but has been shiny like that for a long time once it's treated with the product:







Here's the link to the Sharkhide product: https://www.sharkhidemarinesales.com/


----------



## Jim

We need him over here!  

That stuff makes the boat look awesome.


----------



## Dave Deutsch

That Tracker almost looks like it's coated in Chrome! Very COOL! =D>


----------



## Popeye

Did he do it on the trailer or did he have to take it off to get it to shine like that? I've heard some great stuff about that shark hide. Might just try it on my boat too.


----------



## Waterwings

Andy,

I'm pretty sure he did it while it was on the trailer, and did most of the hull with the exception of the water-bearing botom surfaces. I know he said it took awhile and _lots_ of rags and elbow grease to clean the hull before he applied the Sharkhide.


----------



## Towmotor

mr.fish said:


> Aint much to look at, but there it is. Its a 14ft jon, that me and the old man owned for about 7yrs now. We store it at a local resovoir, and works out well for prowling in and out of the coves of Green Lane. Last trip out, I managed to snap a few pics of the tinboat



Hey man, how's GL these days? I haven't been there in YEARS! Got a ten-footer, but don't want to have quarantine it there. 

I'm in Ambler, btw.

Towmotor


----------



## AndrewR

*Boat*: 1979 Lund Guide Series 315 / Fiberglass and Aluminum
*Motor*: 1986 Evinrude 28 SPL (boat is rated up to a 40)
*Electronics and Random specs*: MinnKota Powerdrive 55 w/ universal sonar, two locators both of which are Garmin Fish Finder 240's.






I approve of my $600 ebay purchase and all of the hours of work that was put into it.

Here's my image gallery for the work I did: https://fishing-headquarters.com/galleries/thumbnails.php?album=43


----------



## G3_Guy

Very Nice! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Waterwings

Great pics, Andrew! Makes for a nice signature pic also


----------



## Cubman

Here is my new boat. I would have liked to do the modifications myself, but this came along for the right price. :mrgreen: The seller said it was a 1970 Lonestar; it is a 14' v-hull. The motor is a 1978? 25hp Evinrude. The fit and finish isn't perfect, but it is very functional. I need to finish setting up the bilge pump, and fix the bow roller. Here are the pictures, I had to erase the messy garage :lol:


----------



## Jim

very nice man! your ready to go....even better! =D>


----------



## shadow

My first boat, gonna redo with alot of help this winter to make it a fishing/ducking machine 
1988 16 x 68 landau with a 96 15horse evinrude


----------



## Jim

Nice boat Shadow! Thanks for joining! :beer:

Good call waiting till after the summer!


----------



## seif5034

it's a starting point. 12' Sea king Jon. $40. no trailer  , no motor  , no leaks


----------



## Popeye

$40.00 for a non-leaking 12 footer is a great deal. The bright side of not having a motor is you can match the propulsion source to your style of fishing. Plus with a 12 footer you can add wheels to the back or make a little cart and drag it from your truck (hope you have a truck) to the water.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs shadow and self ! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice boats guys
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## hardwatergrampa

this is one of my boats still needs some work but handles nice 1961 aqua swan made by milco of mich


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig!


----------



## thyezer

72' Lund...14'...9.9 hp
I have added a Motorguide Wireless 75lb thrust TM...moves her well.
Looking to add some new electronics and a slightly larger motor... 

She was a lot of fun to redo...still need to paint the top half and put new graphics on...


----------



## seif5034

Hardwater, that is a nice-lookin' boat. A little TLC can go a long way


----------



## nojretlas

Here is my before and after.


----------



## kemical

nojretlas said:


> Here is my before and after.



how big is your boat?? i sit very tipsy when you on that flat deck on it??


----------



## nojretlas

14' and it is stable, I often have 2 adults on the boat. Of course we have to be careful but its not "tipsie" [-X


----------



## kemical

nojretlas said:


> 14' and it is stable, I often have 2 adults on the boat. Of course we have to be careful but its not "tipsie" [-X



and the width,,, 1432? 1436?


----------



## nojretlas

My bad........1436


----------



## kemical

SWEET!!!


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs! 8)


----------



## Ol JohnnyBoy

She's not tin...but she's mine. But I am looking for a tinboat as we speak... :lol:


----------



## Broncoman

Here is mine.


----------



## Codeman

Broncoman said:


> Here is mine.



Um don't you mean your wifes. :roll: :lol: Thought you were going to the lake?


----------



## Broncoman

Codeman said:


> Broncoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um don't you mean your wifes. :roll: :lol: Thought you were going to the lake?
Click to expand...



Who pulled your chain?????? :LOL22:


----------



## Don't Say

I just found this site a few days ago, it's just what I needed. I just got my first boat! Got to old for "stream fishing" thought I'd try it from a boat. I've got some pic's but don't know how to post them. :smile:


----------



## Waterwings

Don't Say said:


> I just found this site a few days ago, it's just what I needed. I just got my first boat! Got to old for "stream fishing" thought I'd try it from a boat. I've got some pic's but don't know how to post them. :smile:



Here's a link to a nice tutorial: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3664

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Don't Say

Thanks Waterwings I'll try again.


----------



## Don't Say

Waterwings: How do you post a series of them? Can you just use "commas" between each pic title?


----------



## Waterwings

Don't Say said:


> Waterwings: How do you post a series of them? Can you just use "commas" between each pic title?



The way I do it is to add seperate pics to a line below the previous one:
Example:














etc.

Nice rig you've got there!


----------



## Don't Say

Thanks Waterwings, I just got this boat, so these are the "Before" pictures. My intention is to modify it using the info from "Tinboats.Net". This is a great site.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice! Whoever had it before took good care of it. 8)


----------



## Don't Say

Every time I've started the old Mercury, it has started on the first crank. I was shocked, I expected it to act like my chainsaw.


----------



## Popeye

Looks pretty nice. Isn't it funny the way motor companys left off the decimal when building fractional HP motors. Like we're gonna think that's a 45 HP motor. My little Honda is that way too. It's a 7.5 but only has 75 on the cowling.


----------



## Jim

Very Nice boat Don't Say!

Looks like a very well taken care of boat!


----------



## Broncoman

Yes, that is a very nice looing boat, a buddy of mine has one about like that.


----------



## dedawg1149

nice boat looks really good


----------



## newtofishing

Very nice boat, take good care if it.
Thanks for sharing pictures


----------



## RONOFA

Just got her! Proud to say this is my 1981 Fisher Marine w/ 40 hp Mercury (first boat, can you tell). She is perfect for myself and the oldest son to fish and also the whole family (wife, and youngest son) to enjoy the water. Anyone Handicap accessable a boat, our youngest (3yrs.) is disabled but there is no reason he should miss out on the water/fishing!


----------



## dedawg1149

welcome nice boat hope you and your family have fun


----------



## Captain Ahab

RONOFA said:


> Just got her! Proud to say this is my 1981 Fisher Marine w/ 40 hp Mercury (first boat, can you tell). She is perfect for myself and the oldest son to fish and also the whole family (wife, and youngest son) to enjoy the water. Anyone Handicap accessable a boat, our youngest (3yrs.) is disabled but there is no reason he should miss out on the water/fishing!




Sweet boat I bet your family will have a blast

Did you name it yet?


----------



## RONOFA

THANKS GUYS,
No name as of yet, will certainly post when shes branded.


----------



## Captain Ahab

RONOFA said:


> THANKS GUYS,
> No name as of yet, will certainly post when shes branded.




It is a boat not a gassy cow - you mean christened :lol:


----------



## RONOFA

My bad, thats the South GA coming out in me.


----------



## Andy

Hey Guys..

I'm new to the forum, and all I have to say is I LOVE THIS PLACE!! Lots of AWESOME boats on here!!

I've officially got the mod bug coming on strong... 

Here are a few pics of my boats..

My new project.. Starcraft 1242 V bottom (I think thats right) 42" across the bottom at the back.






Naked.. removing paint stinks. Tried some stripper, but went to a wire wheel on a drill. Took a total of about 8 hours.





I'm not going to bother with stripping the inside, no paint is peeling, so I'll just rough it up and paint what's left exposed after decking and floor.





My daily fisher.. Sears 1232 flat bottom. It was already like this when I got it, but I'm going to redo it after the Starcraft is finished.
Note.. The purple pole is my daughters..
7.5hp Ted Williams outboard, 34lb thrust Motor Guide trolling motor.

It's a little tipsy with 2 people trying to stand. (So you stay sit with 2), but me by myself on her I have no problems.


----------



## dedawg1149

welcome nice boats be looking for the mods


----------



## Andy

Thanks, and I already have... LOL


----------



## Zum

Nice job on stripping that boat and it's okay if you want to fish with alittle pink/purple fpole


----------



## Andy

Zum said:


> Nice job on stripping that boat and it's okay if you want to fish with alittle pink/purple fpole



Yup, I knew that one was coming... LOL

Thanks


----------



## BassNBob

Here's my 2000 Ultra Jon with 25 Nissan.


----------



## dedawg1149

nice rig


----------



## RONOFA

Nice boat !


----------



## SlimeTime

'05 Tracker 16' Pro-V, 75 hp Merc. lol, had it a while, haven't even had it in the water yet :roll: , got a few things to add to her, but the time's drawing near for her maiden voyage. Need to install the windshield, and fill up the tank, which is why you see the plastic tank, never had gas in the fuel cell.

Told dad today to "get ready" 'cause we're goin' fishin' again... :wink: 

I looked through all 25 pages of boats here, and have never seen a better looking bunch of boats in one spot! 

ST


----------



## minicuda

SlimeTime said:


> '05 Tracker 16' Pro-V, 75 hp Merc. lol, had it a while, haven't even had it in the water yet :roll: , got a few things to add to her, but the time's drawing near for her maiden voyage. Need to install the windshield, and fill up the tank, which is why you see the plastic tank, never had gas in the fuel cell.
> 
> Told dad today to "get ready" 'cause we're goin' fishin' again... :wink:
> 
> I looked through all 25 pages of boats here, and have never seen a better looking bunch of boats in one spot!
> 
> ST



your boat is one of my favorites on this forum. it is so smooth and clean i love it.


----------



## SlimeTime

Thanks! lol, but it's too "clean"....no TM or FF on it yet. I'm kicking-around the idea of adding removable rod-holders (as in no holes in the boat), if I make them I'd do something similar to Driftmasters. Haven't decided on that yet, I need to fish in it 1st & get a feel for what'd work.

ST


----------



## Waterwings

ST,

Cool Tracker, and that's one clean hull ! Did it come with the graphics/decal on it? 8)


----------



## SlimeTime

Waterwings said:


> ST,
> Did it come with the graphics/decal on it? 8)



I'm afraid so.......lol
Thanks!
ST


----------



## Waterwings

SlimeTime said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> ST,
> Did it come with the graphics/decal on it? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid so.......lol
> Thanks!ST
Click to expand...


They look good! 8)


----------



## Zum

Man...doesn't look to be a mark on that boat.
Go giter wet.
Nice boat.


----------



## SlimeTime

They don't ruin the boat my any means, but I wouldn't have had them put on, had it been my choice. I may remove them sometime if I can find a way that won't cause any damage to the finish, I know a local guy I used to have to graphics for me (trucks, trailers, and job signs) and might check with him sometime. I just think it'd look a little cleaner without them. :wink: That, or find a southerner interested in the boat  

Thanks Zum, the boat is in very good condition. The prev owner was a (semi) pro-angler & had 7 other boats in his barn, supposedly from sponsors. Claimed this one's never been in the water. Trailer had never been titled, got a Certificate of Origin for it & had to apply for the title.

Thanks
ST


----------



## ben2go

Thanks to this thread I found out that I believe I have a 10 foot Gamefisher Jon boat.This thing is made of the same tin my out building is made of.It's flimsy and flexes so much I feel like I'm floating in a tin tub. :lol:

I got $300 in the boat.It has fresh green house paint, 2 fiberglass 1 piece seats,3HP Minn Kota trolling motor,fancy red carpeted floor(this makes me feel like royality-LOL),and a great paddle for emergencies.ROFLMAO


----------



## Jim

Welcome aboard!

Thanks for joining! Great looking boat! :beer:


----------



## ben2go

Jim said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Thanks for joining! Great looking boat! :beer:




Thanks.Glad I found this forum.


----------



## LarryA

Rebuilt Lowe 14' V. spent a lot of time on this and happy with the results:


----------



## Waterwings

Nice looking rig! Thanks for posting the pics! 8)


----------



## Popeye

So how well do those seat holders work? Especially the one on the middle seat.


----------



## dedawg1149

nice looking rig


----------



## Jim

Very nice boat Larry! =D>


----------



## willfishforfood

Here's mine. 2000 Smokercraft Lodge 16 with a 50hp Yamaha jet and can change back to prop.
WFFF


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## LarryA

flounderhead59 said:


> So how well do those seat holders work? Especially the one on the middle seat.



Seat brackets work great. There are pieces that go at the bottom which attach with two screws eack side. These lock the seat in position and it will not move.
I have much bigger problems though. If you're wondering what, check the "This SUCKS!" thread.


----------



## Specknreds

AWSOME SITE!!!! First post. 

Meet the Mississippi/Louisiana "Marsh Machine" as my friends call my rig..

Hope the pictures turn out (not sure).

08' 14' x48" Alweld
25hp 4-stroke yamajammer
Eagle and Magellan electronics

Once I learn the site, I will post more pics. of modifications.


----------



## Popeye

Welcome to the site. My Brother in Law has an Alweld and really likes it. I think his is an 18 footer.


----------



## G3_Guy

:WELCOME: Aboard! Good looking ride!


----------



## SlimeTime

Nice rigs you guys!

ST


----------



## dedawg1149

:WELCOME: aboard guys,nice rigs


----------



## papasage

https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v705/papasage/boats/

my favorit for a long weakin







dailey fishing boat


----------



## Jim

Papasage,

Pontoons are awesome! We rented one for a day! What a party! :beer:


----------



## SlimeTime

I want a 'toon!!! Nice boats!

ST


----------



## seif5034

first boat i ever took the wheel of was a pontoon 8) nice ride


----------



## dedawg1149

nice boats =D>


----------



## SlimeTime

Posting pics & information on boat for another member:

This boat belongs to Mac..........

Nice boat Mac!!

ST

This is the new boat....it's a g3 Guide 16. The trailer is a temporary while it awaits another to be made....the new one will be smaller.





This shot shows the V hull....as you can see, the V runs the entire length of the boat making the addiditon of flooring a big bonus as to the ease of use. It's a wide boat, 87 inches at the gunnels and 65 across at the floor. Will be adding a 50 hp Yamaha 2 stroke (tiller) and a trolling motor as well.


----------



## dedawg1149

nice boat


----------



## Waterwings

Great looking boat, and I like the paint scheme of the exterior hull! 8)


----------



## russ010

Alumacraft 1236...

Before....





After....


----------



## Waterwings

Nice! 8)


----------



## dedawg1149

looks good i like the blue congrats you did a good job =D>


----------



## russ010

Since I put those orange stickers on it... it really looks like Florida Gator colors... I'm NOT a Gator fan... The next color will definitely be something different - but that's years away. I need to think of something to fill in the dead space between the reg. numbers and Alumacraft.


----------



## Popeye

russ010 said:


> I need to think of something to fill in the dead space between the reg. numbers and Alumacraft.



Ummm...


----------



## Popeye

And the boat looks good... except your numbers are crooked :lol:


----------



## willfishforfood

I like the bigger trailer as you can always trade up :mrgreen: The 50 2stroke is the same motor I used on my 16 ' Smokercraft and it fly's, well untill I put the jet pump on it.
WFFF


----------



## bhos

Just got done gutting/re-carpeting/re-wiring/re-seating her, unfortunately was in too much of a hurry to take any "before" pics. Anyone know anything about Lifetyme boats? I'd never heard of them until I bought this one a few weeks back. It's about 17', crazy heavy-duty (everything welded, no wood anywhere, hull is 5 gauge, heavy I-beam stringers.)


----------



## G3_Guy

Nice !


----------



## Popeye

That looks nice. That bow sure looks pointy enough too. You could spear Cap't Ahab's mighty whale with that.


----------



## dedawg1149

nice boat


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, and the carpet job looks great! 8)


----------



## ben2go

Never seen or heard of Lifetyme boats.Looks like a nice solid fishing machine.I like the spear bow.


----------



## bhos

Thanks guys, and thanks for supporting/contributing to this site, I haven't posted much but I have been using the site heavily as a resource during the rebuild. This is actually my first boat, so I've needed a lot of info  Luckily, the motor's in great condition (only 140 hours according to the computer, just got the diagnostic software the other day) so haven't had to do anything to it but maintenance. 

-brian


----------



## Zum

https://www.lifetymeboats.com/
Take a look at the work boat section,some hulls are like .375 thick.
I think yours might be a Sac-a lait?Which I think translates to "a bag of milk"
Nice boat.


----------



## phased

fantastic job man. That is one nice boat!


----------



## bhos

Zum said:


> https://www.lifetymeboats.com/
> Take a look at the work boat section,some hulls are like .375 thick.
> I think yours might be a Sac-a lait?Which I think translates to "a bag of milk"



Thanks for the link, I now have an email with pictures into them for more info . You might be right, but I didn't see a good match layout-wise in thier sac-a-lait section and my hull is .195 thick. I think this is either a discontinued model or might have been a custom job. Hopefully they can at least provide me the HP/passenger/weight ratings, as there is no placard with that data.


----------



## Specknreds

Lifetyme boats are very popular around the gulfcoast. I haven't seen many recreational models. They are mainly used by crabbers, shrimpers, and in the oilfields. They have a reputation of being almost bullet proof. They have one of the thickest hulls on the market.

NICE MODS.


----------



## Zum

I think it said they build them one at a time,so theres a chance yours is custom.Sounds like a real solid boat,nice and thick.


----------



## BASSNUT

:lol:


----------



## ben2go

BASSNUT said:


> :lol:



Can I get more info on that unit?Looks like what I need for some small water fishing.


----------



## dedawg1149

i like the tube =D>


----------



## Leibs16

that tube is sweet!!!


----------



## BASSNUT

Ok that tube is not mine someone sent it to me I have no idea where they got it.


----------



## ben2go

BASSNUT said:


> Ok that tube is not mine someone sent it to me I have no idea where they got it.


 That's 2 bad.I seen those bumper boats used to fish out of.Maybe I go look for one of those.


----------



## riverbud55

Hey guys new to the site and my 1st post, do most of my (flathead cat) fishing on the lower Colorado River on the CA/AZ boarder near Blythe CA, think I may well qualify to belong to a tin boat site cuz I got 4 of them :? , oh ya got 4 more plastic boats  Have 17' gamefisher canoe(if it floats its a boat right lol) , a late 80's 24' sun tracker pontoon party barge w/ 115hp merc (a future project or for sale, not sure yet), 83 Gregor 16' bassboat/project boat w/75hp Suzuki a soon to be catfishing boat(I'll post pic's and progress in boat mod's thread) got slowed up on the project cuz of newest (heavy)tin boat I bought new back in June a 2008 20' North River Mariner with a 150/105 Yamaha jet, the boat is amazing, at somewhere nearing 2500 lbs it will run less then 8" of water, they say it will run in 4" :shock: not to sure I want to try it though :wink: she's got 8' beam and a 6' bottom with a 11* deadrise , has a center line 14" wide flat bottom planeing surface to help plane out in the skinny water and a 3"x 24" tunnel hull that puts the pump intake above the bottom of the boat, so far just love this boat, got all the room in the world for spending long nights out on the river looking for the big flatheads, has a 6' wide floor and 6' between the splash well and the rear seats, rear seats make in to a bed to a snooze  , also had head/docking lights put in her for running the river at night , thinking about getting a prop lower unit to switch out for going out on bigger lakes cuz with the jet it sucks gas big time, getting about 1 1/2 mi per gal


----------



## BASSNUT

*Sweet boats :beer: *


----------



## phased

:WELCOME: aboard riverbud55, awesome arsenal of boats!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: 
Thanks for joining! :beer:

Seems like you fit the profile of a Tin boater :LOL2:

Love all you boats, but that Jet is amazing. Seems like a perfect setup! A buddy of mine has a jet 60/40 (old school) so a jet is always on the back of my mind.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! The jet rig looks great, and I noticed that there appears to be some type of piping/tubing mounted above the trailer fenders. Is that used as a guide-on _and_ to protect the fenders? Other rigs are nice also 8)


----------



## Zum

You must have a big yard for all them boats.
That 16 footer must fly with the 75hp on it.
Real nice boats.


----------



## riverbud55

Hey guy's thanks for the welcome, love that NR she's all ya could ever want out of a river boat for fishing, the Gregor should make for a nice easy to handle back-up boat for the quick outings out on the river, have some thoughts of putting a jet on it, river i fish has a ton of sand bars with the deepest water about 10' and an average of 4' for 80% of the river, thinking of adding a tunnel and with the jet mite be good for less then 4" of water, the same hull was made by Gregoor as CC whitewater riverboat with the idea of being able to put an OB jet on it out of the factory but mine was built as a bassboat  from the factory and being I don't fish for fish with scales (unless its 4 bait LOL) going to down size the decks move the console forward 2' and give myself 4' of bottom of the boat floor space behind the drivers seat, going to add a 48"x 14" live well in the near the rear, that ol toon think I'm going to sell been a good and lucky fishing (has a 2 day 1 outing total of 10 flats for 320#  ) boat for the few time I have used it its just way to big for myself to handle on the river, getting it on the trailer in the current and is imposable by myself and not easy with 2, as for the plastic boats have my dads old 17' glastron trihull with a 120hp mercruzer got to get rid of it to make room for the NR, also a 14' bass/cat eldocraft that was my back-up boat before i got the NR so now it needs to get sold, and also have  2 Yamaha waverunners [-X , o no now I'm already in trouble a fisherman with a PWC :twisted: , but really use it to scout out area's to fish :---) 

Zum nope just a SoCal track house got 2 at the side of the house 1 in the 4 car driveway as of now the gregor is in my shop 4 the overhaul but its going to need room soon, got the toon and waverunners down at my place at the river in stoage and thats costing me $50 a month so the toon has got to go

Waterwings there 2x2 alum tubes that are guide-on's they have UHMW screwed and riveted on the face as the the bunks and cross members do also

thanks again and good fishing to all


----------



## G3_Guy

Very Nice! Love the jet boat!


----------



## CTAngler481

Here's my boat the FREE-B, the previous owner was going to scrap it. I came to her rescue, got it for free scrapped the old 25 motor, did away with the steering console,traded a battery for the newer 3.5 horse, fresh paint and here ya go. It was a deal i couldn't pass it up, especially when she was sitting on a 2005 Karavan trailer. 

If you look back a couple or so pages, you can see my first boat ever. This is my second, pretty good for a college kid on a budget :lol: She's not completely done, or registered, but I hope next spring she'll be the bassin' queen of southern New England! Next is a bigger casting deck (there's one just below the bench line) ,depth finder, and interior paint.


----------



## Waterwings

> Waterwings there 2x2 alum tubes that are guide-on's they have UHMW screwed and riveted on the face as the the bunks and cross members do also



Thanks for the close-up of the guide-on setup. Have never seen anything like them before, and they look real functional. Thanks! 8) 




CTAngler,

Nice rig, and you surely can't beat the price! 8)


----------



## Zum

Nice free B...CT481
Looks to be atleast a 14 footer.Have you had it in the water yet,any leaks?


----------



## CTAngler481

I forgot to say, it's a 1976 14 foot Duranautic a real solid boat. I fixed the minor leaks that were in it, now it needs a serious ride before winter!


----------



## dedawg1149

:WELCOME: aboard nice boats


----------



## Jim

CTAngler481 said:


> I forgot to say, it's a 1976 14 foot Duranautic a real solid boat. I fixed the minor leaks that were in it, now it needs a serious ride before winter!



Let me know when we are fishing :wink: ...I will shoot down to CT in a minute. I go to stamford every other week for a day!


----------



## CTAngler481

> Let me know when we are fishing ...I will shoot down to CT in a minute. I go to stamford every other week for a day!



I'm closer than you think. I am in Granby,CT. Right on the Southwick,MA border. I fish congamond,hampton ponds, and quabbin all the time, so I would definantly be up for a trip sometime!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Hey everyone this is a pic of my old boat. 2003 Lund Pro Sport 1700 /80hp Yamaha 4stroke outboard. EZ Loader trailer. After this pic was taken in 2007 we put a 6hp Yamaha 4stroke kicker.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Waterwings said:


> Nice rig! 8)



Thanks! That was my previous boat that I used as a trade-in for my new Lund.


----------



## evattman

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Hey everyone this is a pic of my old boat. 2003 Lund Pro Sport 1700 /80hp Yamaha 4stroke outboard. EZ Loader trailer. After this pic was taken in 2007 we put a 6hp Yamaha 4stroke kicker.
> 
> Very Nice!! One day......I want something like that!! =D>


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

No complaints on that 17 footer. I fished big and small waters. When I say big water I mean Lake Ontario. :lol:


----------



## willfishforfood

here's a better shot of mine


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

willfishforfood said:


> here's a better shot of mine



Nice boat and nice fish!


----------



## Waterwings

willfishforfood said:


> here's a better shot of mine




Nice rig! Nice catch also! 8)


----------



## gunner1

Here's a couple of mine. She's a 1967 Starcraft 16' aluminum hull with a 50 hp Force outboard.
















She's a work in progress. So far I've put a new wiring harness, lights, jack, coupler, hubs, bearings wheels and tires on the trailer. I also replaced the set of two small three roller roller bunks with regular bunk boards. I think in the spring I'm gonna get some bigger fenders and increase the wheel size. As for the boat, I've replaced the floor, wired in a new bilge pump, installed a fishfinder, installed a master battery switch and a waterproof switch center. As for the motor I've rebuilt the carb and the fuelpump and replaced the impeller and waterpump housing. I also ran a can of Seafoam through it to clean her out. Future plans call for removal of the windshield and the installation of a CMC jackplate. The tilt motor has failed and parts are impossible to find. I found a guy to rebuild it, but that was gonna cost AT LEAST $300, so I figured I'd buy new and have a tilt AND trim motor.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, gunner! Sounds like some good mods/upgrades you've done! 8)


----------



## gunner1

Waterwings said:


> Nice rig, gunner! Sounds like some good mods/upgrades you've done! 8)



Yeah, thanks. Like I said it's a work in progress. Hopefully next year will also see some new paint to get rid of that god awful band-aid color!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

gunner1 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig, gunner! Sounds like some good mods/upgrades you've done! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thanks. Like I said it's a work in progress. Hopefully next year will also see some new paint to get rid of that god awful band-aid color!
Click to expand...

I love projects like that...Keep up the good work and nice pics!



Here is more shots of my baby.


----------



## Codeman

Here is the little one.






And the big one on it maiden voyage.


----------



## evattman

Here she is.......


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Sweet Lund you got there!


----------



## Popeye

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Well my boat is in storage so I guess its time to fish from the bank!


----------



## ACarbone624

All very nice boats guys! =D>


----------



## whj812

Here is a pic of my new boat. Its a 2005 G3 Eagle 165, 50 Yamaha 4stroke. Just picked it up on Tuesday!!! Cant wait to get it out fishing!! :lol: These pics were taken by the Dealer, Ill post some of my own when I install the GPS combo in it.


----------



## Jim

That was my boat  

Congrats! You will love it! :beer:

If Mine had the 50 on it, I would still have it!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Sweet boat! 

Was that really yours Jim?


----------



## Jim

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Sweet boat!
> 
> Was that really yours Jim?



no....same model.


----------



## RAPALA

Here is my river boat 1991 14' Lowes with a 2001 johnson 25hp 3cyl. 2stroke.

Boat when i frist got it





Boat & trailer





Trailer after reworking it





Boat after adding alum. floors,Added 4 ft alum deck with storage,2 depthfinders,4 rod holders,1 front & 1 back trolling motors,anchormate,marine carpet,2 batterys,removable running lights,


----------



## Jim

Perfect boat Rapala! :beer:


----------



## ilinimud

Well here is mine. It is a 1986 Lowe Sprite. I just got it last month, it is no where near what i want it to be. Fishing is a lot more expensive than i told my wife it would be!! [-X


----------



## RAPALA

That's a real nice looking boat


----------



## ilinimud

Thanks. I am questioning how and where i will put rod holders, and other storage. It seems like everywhere i think to put a 6 rod, or even 3 rod holder ends up being in the way or makes me have to bend the poles to go on the front deck.

Also, those big aluminum side things with the foam in them really get me. I could really use the extra width there. I have also thought about cutting a hole in them, and taking a little bit of the foam out for storage.

Does anyone have any opinions, or suggestions? They would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Jim

I like your boat as is illini. Looks very functional minus the storage. I can feel what your saying though. The foam removal is a 50/50 around here. Some say do it, other say for safety reasons...don't. 

I personally would not, but the idea of getting extra storage makes me think twice.


----------



## Macgyver

hey y'all , I just registered. I have two boats , one is a ski boat and the other a 1970 Lowe line 16' V hull. picked it up for $100 reworked it and built a trailer for it . got another $100 into the trailer but have since put several hundred more into the boat. this is a pick of when I first got it and was working it over. I have since aquired a 74' Johnson 25hp long shaft that I have to rebuild, then built a jackplate to make it work on the boat. I also built a 30 gallon (approx) live well. with a 40 thrust TM on the bow ..will get more pics later....


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: aboard!

Thanks for joining!


----------



## ben2go

Why is the boat on the trailer and lying on it's side?Just curious.Never seen that before.


----------



## Macgyver

ben2go said:


> Why is the boat on the trailer and lying on it's side?Just curious.Never seen that before.



 It's actually hanging from an overhead hoist. I was working on the trailer before I picked up the boat and put it on the trailer when I took it out of the back of my truck. When I got the boat it hard been sitting on the bank of a pond under some trees and was very nasty. In that pic I had just finished cleaning it, I had it on it's side to wash all the crap out of it and it was easier to lift it by the trailer. After cleaning it thoroughly I put a "roll on" bedliner coating on the inside to seal it .


----------



## ben2go

That's a nice boat.I hope I can find one like dat when I go searchin fur my next un.


----------



## Macgyver

It doesn't look like that anymore...lol. gotta get some updated pics .


----------



## lowesam

this is my first post, i'm sam riley from paducah, kentucky, and i love my tin boat, wouldn't have it any other way, here she is in all her trailered glory.




and with me at the helm




thanks
sam riley


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard _Macgyver_ and _lowesam_! Nice rigs! 8)


----------



## ben2go

Hey Sam.I used to work for an engineering firm based out of Paducah,Florence and Hutchinson Engineering.My gurl friend is from Slemp,KY.


----------



## Popeye

Dude! Someone vandalized your boat and spray painted over your registration numbers. :lol: Nice rig you got there.


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks for the welcome !!!


----------



## lowesam

ben2go said:


> Hey Sam.I used to work for an engineering firm based out of Paducah,Florence and Hutchinson Engineering.My gurl friend is from Slemp,KY.


awesome, i'm glad someone other than us that live here in paducah have heard of paducah haha. where is slemp in relation to paducah????? have you ever been to the land between the lakes???



flounderhead59 said:


> Dude! Someone vandalized your boat and spray painted over your registration numbers. :lol: Nice rig you got there.



lol, thanks for the compliment, i'll have to stay up all night with the shot gun and get those punk kids with the spray paint ahaha :twisted: :wink: 

i have become completely addicted to this forum since it's gotten to cold for me to take my rig out and play.

thanks
sam riley


----------



## Captain Ahab

lowesam said:


> awesome, i'm glad someone other than us that live here in paducah have heard of paducah haha.
> thanks
> sam riley




I have heard of Paducah as well - sent to school with a guy from Paducah.


----------



## Waterwings

> ...awesome, i'm glad someone other than us that live here in paducah have heard of paducah haha




I've definitely heard of Paducah, as I live about 90 miles from you! 8)


----------



## Codeman

I know where Paducah is I'm just over in SEMO.


----------



## lowesam

so i guess quiet of few of us here use Barkley and Kentucky lakes. lots of insanely good fishing, i never know where to put the boat in the water lol.

thanks
sam riley


----------



## Codeman

Been over and rode ATVs at LBL, but I've never fished the Lakes, plan to change that in the spring. Hmm a tri-state get together?


----------



## lowesam

Codeman said:


> Been over and rode ATVs at LBL, but I've never fished the Lakes, plan to change that in the spring. Hmm a tri-state get together?



sweet a whole bunch of tin boats, sounds like heaven to me.

thanks 
sam riley


----------



## ben2go

lowesam said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sam.I used to work for an engineering firm based out of Paducah,Florence and Hutchinson Engineering.My gurl friend is from Slemp,KY.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, i'm glad someone other than us that live here in paducah have heard of paducah haha. where is slemp in relation to paducah????? have you ever been to the land between the lakes???
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> sam riley
Click to expand...


I didn't live there.I just worked for a company that had the head quarters based there.Occasionally we would have to go pick up things from there for our office in Columbia,SC.Slemp is east of Puducah in Perry county.It's a coal mining village.I refer to it as a hole in the road.It encompasses roughly a 1/4th mile of road 699.I have heard of the Land Between the Lakes but I've never been there.I hear is a good place to visit.


----------



## ky.jonboatfisher

Hey "lowesam" I'm from danville ky. So what lake-(lakes) do you go to in your pics it looks like cumberland or dale hollow? :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## lowesam

i believe in the self picture i was on lake barkley, that's where i normally fish, as i live about 20 minutes from the land between the lakes, somtimes i cut through the cannal and putt around on kentucky, occasionally i drag out to energy lake too.


----------



## ky.jonboatfisher

Cool i useually fish dale hollow lake. We have a little cabin in albany ky. Also i fish in a local fishing lake called cedar creek lake.


----------



## welder

My Pacific 2325 with a Honda BF225


----------



## phased

Now that's what I call a TinBoat!!!! Beautiful boat man.


----------



## ben2go

Thats a sweet machine.


----------



## lowesam

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## welder

She is a Pacific 2325CC , 1/4" plate bottom and the rest is 3/16",All 5086 Marine Grade Aluminum .
There made in Marysville Wa. 
Mine is 23'-3" X 8'-6", self bailing deck, Floation under the deck, 38" of free board and Guareteed for life.
These hulls eat wood docks :shock: and crunch fiber glass boats.


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Beautiful! Looks almost like one of those ice cutters. You could deal with the pesky jet skiers in that badboy! :twisted:


----------



## ben2go

bAcKpAiN said:


> Beautiful! Looks almost like one of those ice cutters. You could deal with the pesky jet skiers in that badboy! :twisted:



AGREED!!!I didn't wanna be the one to say it,but I'll back this one up. :lol:


----------



## welder

Here is what the deck looks like.


----------



## bassboy1

welder said:


> Here is what the deck looks like.


NICE!!

That looks like one heck of a rough water striper rig. If I had an excuse for something like that, I would love to. However, it would probably hinder my lake fishing. North Texas? Where do you fish with that rig?


----------



## welder

SKINTBACK's hull only draws 15" . she has a 18 deg. dead rise with a 60 deg. deep entry bow
I run on Lake Texoma and drag her down to the coast to bang her offshore .

And yes these are Blue water machines but you shoud see the looks on the lake . :shock:


----------



## Aaron2000

This is my first boat! I got it for a deal. Cut a tree down and a little cash exchange and i was floating around in my first jon boat. I had to get a different trailer for it and a few months ago the engine in the pic died on me. 1969 evinrude 18hp. I didn't want to put any money into it so i sold it and got a 1996 Johnson 25 hp commercial edition. I can tell the difference in hp. ha ha, my boat flies now! I plan to put a larger deck on the front and put a little deck on the back. This sit is great for ideas.


----------



## Aaron2000

Here is what it looks like now... hopefully i can work on getting the decks done this winter before spring rolls around.


----------



## Zum

Nice looking boat,bet she flies with that 25.


----------



## welder

Holy Smokes .........A 25 HP , how many skiers can you pull ?

I like it


----------



## Aaron2000

Yeah it hauls ass and planes out almost instantly. When i have the hydrofoil on it feels like your floating ha ha. The boat is a Landau 1470, so it is really stable whether your taking a ride or fishing.... I think it's a great first boat.


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Absolutely a great any boat! Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## goat83

Here's my baby a G3 1436 with yamaha 6hp outboard and minnkota terrova 55 lb trolling motor.


----------



## russ010

that is a slick boat! did you do all the modifications?


----------



## ky.jonboatfisher

Like Russ010 said that boat is sick. Great boat hope you have fun with it.


----------



## goat83

Thanks, the only thing I did was buy the trolling motor. The guy I bought it from frabricated the trolling motor mount and the floors. He just wanted to get rid of it cause he bought a new boat, sold it to me with everything you see in the picture including a third seat for the front but I took that out so I could mount the fish finder there which was also included. Got for a steal too. I am thinking of building a deck on and adding a live well since I fish a lot of tournaments with a buddy of mine and it would be nice to use my boat on the electric motor only lakes instead of his nitro.


----------



## Jim

goat83 said:


> Thanks, the only thing I did was buy the trolling motor. The guy I bought it from frabricated the trolling motor mount and the floors. He just wanted to get rid of it cause he bought a new boat, sold it to me with everything you see in the picture including a third seat for the front but I took that out so I could mount the fish finder there which was also included. Got for a steal too. I am thinking of building a deck on and adding a live well since I fish a lot of tournaments with a buddy of mine and it would be nice to use my boat on the electric motor only lakes instead of his nitro.



nice boat! =D> Setup is awesome.


----------



## Macgyver

Finally got some other pics of my boat..

here is my trolling motor mount, it is bolted through the hull and drilled insets for the clamps to keep it from moving.







next is rod holders made from 1 1/2" ABS and truck canopy clamps








here is a pic of my jackplate I made










next 4 pics are of my live well. (I know it is dirty right now...lol..) anyhow, it is full width of the boat, except on the starboard side I made an area to mount a valve and wiring etc accessed through the pie eye...
It is made from fiberglass panels (1/8" thick ,with 1/4" Luann backer) in between the bottom , sides etc.. is 1" Styrofoam insulation to keep the water cool, the top and hatch have 1/2" ply sandwiched between the fiberglass panels so it can be walked on. all this is glassed into place.
The live well pump sprays out of a 3' long spray bar and fills until it reaches full level (where the overflow thru hull is). every so often the pump comes on to put in fresh water and the extra water flows out the side of the boat. I use the bilge pump to pump it out and I have a 2' long light in it . 



















well that's it for now.....lol


----------



## Captain Ahab

Very cool stuff there McGuiver - I can see why you choose that screen name. i love it - custom mods that cost little and work great!


but where is the pic of the BOAT?


----------



## bassboy1

Captain Ahab said:


> but where is the pic of the BOAT?



Look on page 35. Stored in the hurricane position. Well, the after hurricane position, rather.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ahhh Thanks BassBoy1






Nice looking rig


----------



## ky.jonboatfisher

Heres a short video a friend on youtube made for me of my jon boat. Sorry for the ice we had an ice storm the day before.

[youtube]DCkTZmAOxSM[/youtube]


----------



## ky.jonboatfisher

If the video dosen't show up here's the like for it on youtube.

(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCkTZmAOxSM)


----------



## Macgyver

Captain Ahab said:


> Ahhh Thanks BassBoy1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking rig



that's when I first got it and started working on it . was in process of building the trailer also from an old popup frame. I got my nick many years ago for being able to fix anything...lol


----------



## Waterwings

Nice video kyjbf ! 8)


----------



## Rozumt

I built this boat last spring


----------



## Waterwings

Cool ! Is that wood or aluminum?


----------



## ben2go

Thats a wooden skiff.Looks good.


----------



## b8chsr

1ST "TINBOAT" 1956 ALUMACRAFT 14' 

2ND "TINBOAT" 2005 1860CC G3. I loved that boat, sold it because I'm heading to the sandbox for a year. My dates changed the day I sold it ](*,) So I picked up my next project...

LATEST PROJECT 1996 1431 LOWE.... CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: 

You have some great boats there.I hate to sell anything,especially a vehicle or boat.


----------



## Tinman

my bass boat is a 1999 Stratos 273 with a 150 Evinrude DFI.





my pond boat is a 12' Sprint jon boat.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice boats TinMan - - SWEEEEET!


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs! 8)


----------



## Seth

1995 F&F all welded jon boat with a 1995 Yamaha jet drive outboard. Brought her home in June 2007 for $1500. Probably never will find a better deal then that in my lifetime.


----------



## Seth

Another picture of the whole boat.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## Henry Hefner

Very nice! I have a question. Were you hanging by your knees from that tree to take the overhead shots? :mrgreen:


----------



## Seth

LOL....no just standing on the back deck. :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1

How well does that jet push you? I have been looking into a jet for the Etowah below the little spillover dam, and above the main lake. It is a pretty rough river, so most guys that run it ('specially the lower end) put the UHMW plastic on the bottom of the hull, and exceed the max hp to get out of the hole quicker. 

What kind of hole shot you have with that?


----------



## sparkbr

Hi all, I am new to the site. Here are a few pics of the boat I reciently finished building from scratch. It is 24' long and 102" wide (the widest I can legally haul down the road). I have a Suzuki DT140 hanging on it. the sub floor is completely sealed from underneath so that nothing can get under it (Fish oil in particullar. I built the boat to use commercial fishing.) The sides, floor, and deck are 1/8" aluminum and the bottom is 3/16". the deck is also sealed and drains off to the side so that any water that comes in while pulling nets will go back out rather than stay in the boat.

Any other questions, feel free to ask.

I am working on getting my pics to load. In the mean time, they can be seen at https://www.SparksCustomBoats.com


----------



## sparkbr

Here are a few others, I am limited by alot of the picture's file size


----------



## bassboy1

Nice. What welding machine are you using? Looks to be some sort of Lincoln MIG with a spool gun.

I take it that you build these to sell, from that website? You do it full time, or part time?


----------



## sparkbr

Thank you. Yes, it is a Lincoln 175HD with a spool gun. Lincoln says that you cannot run a spool gun on this machine, but you can with minor modification. I built this one for my own personal use but would like to be building them as a side job. In March I am ordering aluminum to build an 18' with a 60" floor to sell. More to test the market a bit and to get another boat out there with my name on it.

Brad


----------



## Jim

Very cool man! :beer:


----------



## BLK fisher

Nice job. Building your own boat from scratch must be awesome and I'm sure you will appreciate it more. Very cool. =D>


----------



## bassboy1

sparkbr said:


> Thank you. Yes, it is a Lincoln 175HD with a spool gun. Lincoln says that you cannot run a spool gun on this machine, but you can with minor modification. I built this one for my own personal use but would like to be building them as a side job. In March I am ordering aluminum to build an 18' with a 60" floor to sell. More to test the market a bit and to get another boat out there with my name on it.
> 
> Brad


That is the same machine we have here. Currently, we only have the aluminum wire feed accessories, but a spool gun is coming shortly, as I would much prefer that. I have aspirations to build this before I graduate (I am 15 now). I have been giving some serious thought to modifying the plan to allow for a motor setback bracket, and full height transom, and possibly thinking about changing the deadrise from 12 degrees to 16. 
https://glen-l.com/designs/hankinson/slither-snakeshtr.html
https://www.boatdesigns.com/products.asp?dept=878

I too would love to build alloy boats for a living, after I graduate. Really just not sure there is a market for aluminum plate boats, or thick skinned tinnies down here, as people are still hung up on glass. Good luck on starting a side job there. Keep us posted, I am surely going to follow your builds.


----------



## sparkbr

That's awsome. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## Seth

bassboy1 said:


> How well does that jet push you? I have been looking into a jet for the Etowah below the little spillover dam, and above the main lake. It is a pretty rough river, so most guys that run it ('specially the lower end) put the UHMW plastic on the bottom of the hull, and exceed the max hp to get out of the hole quicker.
> 
> What kind of hole shot you have with that?



It get's up and on plane pretty fast. Just have to make sure I don't have too much weight in the back and that I keep the impeller shimmed and sharpened good.

My buddy has a boat a lot like mine and his boat wouldn't plane for heck. He checked his impeller and it was shot and needed replaced. After he got a new one installed, the boat runs like a scalded mule and jumps up and hit's plane great now.

I've seen some of the bigger jet rigs with the 200+ horsepower engines that seem like they are on plane instantly. Those type of boats are freaking awesome, but I doubt I ever get one. A 17-18 footer with a 90/65 would probably be more suitable for most of my fishing. Those big motors are heavy as heck.


----------



## Seaark24v

Hey all, just found this site and fiqured I say hello and post a pic of my Seaark.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome - is that a console sticking up? Crazy looking do tell


----------



## ben2go

Thats a sweet rig.


----------



## Seaark24v

Yes, those are twin consoles. Heres a pic from head-on. I bought the boat with the consoles loose and installed them fully forward. It gives me about 10 feet of empty space in the rear for fishing.


----------



## yjsaindon

seif5034 said:


> it's a starting point. 12' Sea king Jon. $40. no trailer  , no motor  , no leaks




Bro, I have just bought that same boat and am decking the front now. I have to say that your price was much better than mine. 40 bucks is awesome! Well done. Send me pics once you start modding it.


----------



## kemical

Macgyver said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the boat on the trailer and lying on it's side?Just curious.Never seen that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually hanging from an overhead hoist. I was working on the trailer before I picked up the boat and put it on the trailer when I took it out of the back of my truck. When I got the boat it hard been sitting on the bank of a pond under some trees and was very nasty. In that pic I had just finished cleaning it, I had it on it's side to wash all the crap out of it and it was easier to lift it by the trailer. After cleaning it thoroughly I put a "roll on" bedliner coating on the inside to seal it .
Click to expand...


hey Macgyver,
from rolling on bedliner on the bottom, did that make the boat heavier, and a lil different in sound when water hits the boat , you know how you get that hitting sound, did it make it a lil sound proof??
and did you put anything under the boat to seal it also??


----------



## Macgyver

No, it didn't make it heavier, I don't think , it did lessen the sound from thumbs , bumps and water slapping the hull. the reason I did the bedliner was thinking it would help seal the few minor leaks I had. it did some , but not all.


----------



## kemical

hes mine,, just got it, fri night!! 2-20-09..
took it out today sunday morning (2-21-09),, got it at a steal price $160!! and love the space,, from soo many boats i bought in the past im keeping the vhull.. (you have to find the one you feel comfortable with ,, i know i know, im afraid of commitment)
i had from 1232 flat aluminum sear jon, 1236 sears aluminum jon, to 1236 pelican plastic ramx , to 12' dixie fiberglass jon, and the one i love is this alumacraft vhull , its light, ,, 
i had the 1654 polar kraft,,omg,, soo freaking heavy,,, too many stress cracks ton the ribs, had to repair it was gonna cost me more to repair that what i bought the boat for,, soo i traded it for a good 6x12 utility trailer.
but i love the 12' alumacraft vhull 3 benches,, ahh perfect,, 
all i have to do is seal it, (had a slow,very slow leak, dont know where is coming from) , paint it, put some seats in it,, and done,,


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, kemical ! You get around to refurbishing it, _Iguanagraphix_ might be able to duplicate that Alumacraft emblem on the boat and make you some nice new decals. 8)


----------



## kemical

Waterwings said:


> Nice rig, kemical ! You get around to refurbishing it, _Iguanagraphix_ might be able to duplicate that Alumacraft emblem on the boat and make you some nice new decals. 8)



sweet,, yea, i like that,, gona look it up and ask how much for the decal,,,
plus i got the boat at a steal,,, $160!!!


----------



## Waterwings

kemical said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig, kemical ! You get around to refurbishing it, _Iguanagrafix_ might be able to duplicate that Alumacraft emblem on the boat and make you some nice new decals. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet,, yea, i like that,, gona look it up and ask how much for the decal,,,
> plus i got the boat at a steal,,, $160!!!
Click to expand...



Nice price on the boat! Here's the link to site sponsor _Iguanagrafix_: 
https://www.iguanagrafix.c


----------



## optaylor823

Here is my tin. It is a 1666 Snyder with 175 Evinrude converted to a jet 2004 model. It had carpet in it and this year I took it out and had Line-X sprayed it and new seats. Top speed is about 40mph, but I usually cruise on the river at about 27mph. The first pic is when I bought it and the last 2 are pics after the Line-X was done.


----------



## Specknreds

Welcome to Tin boats!! Very interesting the way the console is positioned on your boat. I like it, never seen that before.


----------



## Captain Ahab

optaylor823

Sweet looking rig! Where do you fish it?


----------



## Popeye

I've never heard of Snyder boats before. I went to their website and they look pretty tough. I like that center console look. The trailer looks like it's built like a tank too. I like the walkway down the centerline of the trailer. That thing looks like it would be pretty good for flounder gigging. I wonder how well jets last in salt water?


----------



## Zum

Think theres a pretty long waiting list on those boats,nice for sure.


----------



## Andy

That's the kind of setup I need.. NO place on the river would be safe if I had a boat like that.. LOL Ofcourse I'd have to add some skids to the bottom... Not really worried about skimming on gravel, but there are some pretty nasty ledges around here.

Awesome boat optaylor823!!


----------



## nbaffaro

2001 Bass Tracker Pro-Team 185
2001 Mercury 60


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs guys! 8)


----------



## optaylor823

No need for skids. The boat has UHMW on the bottom which is like Teflon cutting board, so it slides across rocks. The center console is toward the front to balance out the boat. It keeps the back end from sitting deep in the water when running and floating. There is about a 2 year waiting period to get a new one, but if a man does not mind traveling to get one he can find one used. They are made tough. It has .190 bottom and .125 sides with the UHMW on the bottom. I fish the Duck River in Columbia, TN.


----------



## Andy

optaylor823 said:


> No need for skids. The boat has UHMW on the bottom which is like Teflon cutting board, so it slides across rocks. The center console is toward the front to balance out the boat. It keeps the back end from sitting deep in the water when running and floating. There is about a 2 year waiting period to get a new one, but if a man does not mind traveling to get one he can find one used. They are made tough. It has .190 bottom and .125 sides with the UHMW on the bottom. I fish the Duck River in Columbia, TN.




I think I'd travel around the world for one... IF i could afford it ofcourse.... LOL


----------



## optaylor823

Thanks for the welcome and all the nice comments. I agree most guys would travel around, but I think when they got there they may still in line. LOL


----------



## shfishinsticks

Here's a pic of my rig the day I brought her home, prior to accessorizing. The wife and Capt. Tiffany claimed their spots early.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: shfishinsticks

Great looking boat! :beer:

Thanks for joining!


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Andy

New addition to my fleet...
Scored this one for $50.00

Sears Gamefisher 1031










And some free art work that came with the boat.





It needs all the wood replaced on the transom and the handles bolted back on, one was rusted off, but was found under the boat.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice score! 8)


----------



## Popeye

Looks like it has been attacked by jellyfish. :lol:


----------



## Andy

Popeye said:


> Looks like it has been attacked by jellyfish. :lol:



That's the new camo... LOL


----------



## bAcKpAiN

You cannot repaint that boat. That would be like renaming a vessel. Those are fish voodoo symbols and the fish will literally be jumping in the boat. :lol:


----------



## jackieblue

A friend of mine purchased this boat new a 2005 22x70HD Xpress tunnel hull, told me has going to sell it. I sold my 18x70 Xpress and move up. I like the boat.




https://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com


----------



## Popeye

Nice looking rig Jackie. Looks like plenty of room for you and your clients on there.


----------



## Andy

22x70 :shock: 

You could make a houseboat out of that one Jackie... LOL

Very nice!


----------



## jackieblue

I had originally planned to keep my boat another two years but for $1500 I moved up, way up. My motor had over 800 hrs and it was my second one. I still can't believe I got this boat for $10,000. He gave over 20K for it and it has less than 200 hrs. It also has an added hydraulic jackplate, a custom $500 cover, combo sonar/GPS, GPS, marine radio, and just changed over to a tandem axle trailer with new axles-springs-wheels-tires. He sold this boat in order to buy a 22' BlueWave for 37K.


----------



## G3_Guy

That's a great looking rig!


----------



## Waterwings

Excuse my french, but that's a bad a$$ looking rig! 8)


----------



## ben2go

Sweet steal.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Really nice rig jackie.For those who haven't seen,here's a few of our baby.[attachment=P5180026.JPG[/attachment]


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, S&M ! 8)


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Tracker Pro team 165


----------



## ACarbone624

Sweet Boat FD!


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, FD! 8)


----------



## Nippissinger

This is going to be my first conversion project. Hope to have her done before ice out...

Ontario, Canada

Nipper...


----------



## Andy

Welcome aboard Nipper!!
Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Nippissinger

Thanx Andy. I will be hitting her on Monday, and I love eye candy also, so there will be pics...


----------



## Cmack

Here's my bass boat a 96 Nitro 896 with a 150 efi






And my project 94 Crestliner 16X48






The motor for the Crestliner. Boat, motor and trailer were given to me because they were in a guys way. Go figure that, it's a 98 model 25 Johnson electric start. Runs like a champ.


----------



## ben2go

Nice Nitro,but that's one sweet sturdy Crestliner and Johny motor.


----------



## Zum

Man ...giving to ya?
Holy pie man,that don't happen everyday.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs! 8)


----------



## Popeye

I know everyone is friendlier in Texas but that's pretty extreme even for Texans. What part of the Lone Star State are you in? I have a house in Rockport on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Cmack

Thanks, The Crestliner is gonna be a REAL project as the guy that owned it did a horrific wiring job that set up electrolysis which ate holes all in it  I have been working on it as time allows for about a month now and have a bunch of it repaired. I will start a post in the modification forum and post a bunch of pics as I struggle through this one :roll: Popeye, I am from Onalaska up on lake Livingston........Cmack


----------



## BassTaurus

I'm a new member and have owned three aluminum rigs. First was a BassTracker III with a 50 hp Merc., the second was a 1992 Aluma-Weld (XPress) H-51 with a 100 hp Merc and my current boat is a G3 HP180 with a 150 Yamaha HPDI-picked her up last week. I have yet to get her on the water due to bad weather.


----------



## redbug

looks like a sweet ride. i have a 225hpdi and love it yours will sip the gas and fly across the lake

good luck and welcome to the site

Wayne


----------



## DiverDog357

Heres some pics of my Jon Boat. First one i've owned and probably more to come down the line.











My best fishing buddy


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs, BassTaurus and DiverDog! 8)


----------



## ACarbone624

Nice Boats Guys! 8)


----------



## Sonoma

My 1984 Cheetah 156.
Just baught it 2 weeks ago. Finally be able to take it out this weekend for the first time.






Edited: I know it is not a tin boat but she was great on the lake.  
I am still looking to mod a jon boat. Something I do not have to be as careful with. Thanks to everyone on this site. There is awesome inspiration here.


----------



## hoosierstatefisher

nothing fancy, but this is my new toy


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Here she is, my baby. 1448 G3 with a supercharged 9.9 Nissan 2-stroke. She'll run 72MPH with 3 people on board. Just kidding, no supercharger, and I'm hitting a top speed of about 22MPH. She would probably go faster, but I'm a lardass and I slow her down. Everything is a 1996 model.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## Zum

nathanielrthomas said:


> Here she is, my baby. 1448 G3 with a supercharged 9.9 Nissan 2-stroke. She'll run 72MPH with 3 people on board. Just kidding, no supercharger, and I'm hitting a top speed of about 22MPH. She would probably go faster, but I'm a lardass and I slow her down. Everything is a 1996 model.


Wow, a boat that big going 22mph with a 9.9hp,didn't think it would.
Nice rig.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Those 90's model nissan/tohatsu 9.9's run like a 15 or in some cases an 18hp. My local lake has a 10hp max motor law. Those old nissans and tohatsus are the strongest out there. Best 2-stroke you can buy IMO.


----------



## djchris

Hello everyone! I am new here. My name is Chris and My boat is a 16ft lowe husky jon. Here are a couple of pics on easter. This is the first time we had this boat out. We just bought it a month or so ago but the weather here in central Il. Has not been the greatest!
















Just a few pics.
It has a 50 horse mariner w/power tilt
I already sort of put a floor in it but more is to come


----------



## FishingCop

Hi Chris, thanks for joining and welcome.

Nice looking boat - what body of water on you on there in the pics??

Go to User Control Panel and fill out your profile so we know where your from....


----------



## djchris

Yes i will do that. These were taken at moraine view state park(dawson lake) just out side of leroy, Il. We didn't catch much and the wind was nuts. But the kids had a great time(first time ever on a boat). I only paid 500 bucks for the boat and motor. I put the tm on.


----------



## Zum

Thats sounds like a great deal,nice find and welcome to the site.


----------



## dolfanpete

Just got her not too long ago. has a nice trolling motor up front, with battery in the front bench seat for trolling motor, and one in the back for electronics, lights, and live well. I keep looking on here to get ideas. Love the site. Its nothing bad ass, but gets the job done.


----------



## airshot

Hello fellow boaters, have only been a member a short while. Finally got my boat ready for the fishing season, enclosed a picture, just repainted the bottom. Had to cover some scratches from the previous owner. This boat is a 1960 Starcraft 16' Viscount runabout, and it doesn't leak!! Not a damaged rivet anywhere. They do last when taken care of. Thanks

Airshot


----------



## pjb153

Here is the current condition of the boat. I ordered new seats and during the first trip out, made a list of ideas that would work best for storage and controls.


----------



## Zum

Man looks right peaceful,nice rig.
Sometimes I wonder why I have an outboard,I use the TM 90% of the time when fishing.Guess outboards are like 4X4's to me,need em once and awhile.


----------



## lowe1462

This is my Lowe 1462 with a mercury 25hp fourstroke. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Zum

Welcome to the site.
Nice clean looking boat.


----------



## lowe1462

Thanks


----------



## MikeA57

lowe1462,
YAY, Wilmington!!! As a kid, my family and I spent several summers out on Wrightsville Beach in a rented house at the very south end of the island. Love that place!

Mike


----------



## lowe1462

Its a great place to go boating. It seems like I have been going out non-stop for over a year, and there are still places I have not been yet.


----------



## poolie

I'm calling her done. I still want to add rod lockers and some finishing trim, but for the most part I'm calling the project finished and am ready to take her to the lake. The next picture you see of the boat better have a big ole LM Bass in the foreground.


----------



## Brine

Good lookin Rig Poolie


----------



## Jim

Nice job poolie! :beer: 

Lets see them fish now!


----------



## ilinimud

Thats sweet!!


----------



## alltogethercleaning

Picked her up Saturday, I have been waiting 4 weeks to finish off the payment. Havnt got a chance to take her out yet, need to bolt down the steering column. But I did dip it in the water and fire it up 2 crank, forward and reverse seam to work good. Idled great too! 

So stoked!


----------



## dyeguy1212

heres my 10 footer, which I am selling tonight. I will post my 1432 when I pick it up saturday!


----------



## lowe1462

Hey Guys

If you saw my other thread you know I had some problems with my boat. So yesterday I brought home my new Legend. Took it for a test drive today it was great! Its a 14' Widebody with the 25hp Merc I had on the other boat.


----------



## Popeye

Nice looking boat. Clean slate/fresh canvas?


----------



## lowe1462

Popeye said:


> Nice looking boat. Clean slate/fresh canvas?



Thanks. Lowe refunded my money for the 1462 that I had because the transom was corroding so bad after only 1 year. They didn't make a similar boat anymore so that is how I ended up with the Legend.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## Flounderman

Here my ride.

https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww234/ClintP_photo/DSC01147.jpg
https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww234/ClintP_photo/IMG_0523.jpg


----------



## lowe1462

looks good, what hp is that?


----------



## Popeye

Nice clean looking boat Flounderman. Motor a 15 or 18?


----------



## dyeguy1212

nice ride flounderman... looks like you came to the right place.. that thing needs some mods! :mrgreen:


----------



## One Legged Josh

It aint much, but its paid for. 12 foot Crawdad with custom seat mounts, high back swivel seats, front tm mount, heavy duty rod holders, on a ez-loader trailer. MK 30/30 trolling motor and a Briggs 5 hp gas.
I just looked at all 51 pages of boats. Wow yall have some nice rigs!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!

I have a crawdad too, - the trailer. Great little pond boats! :beer:


----------



## hoytultratec

it done =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr

Wow. Nicely done. It looks like a completely different boat. =D> 

Here are a couple of new, crummy cell phone pics of mine. (I really need to start taking the good camera with me :lol: )


----------



## hoytultratec

Quackrstackr said:


> Wow. Nicely done. It looks like a completely different boat. =D>
> 
> Here are a couple of new, crummy cell phone pics of mine. (I really need to start taking the good camera with me :lol: )





thanks! 

gonna put the last coat of paint on now and a few odds and ends hopefull get the impeller in next week and fishing next weekend.


----------



## Jr Branham

Here is mine... Fishzilla. 18 foot jon boat, custom welded. These are a few pics before I completed it.

[attachment=1]


----------



## ober51

Awesome boat. That's basically how I want to set up my 16' jon with a console. How wide is it across the floor?


----------



## Zum

Sure is shinny.......nice boat
Whats going to be pushing it.


----------



## Jr Branham

Fishzilla was built for total electric-trolling only lakes.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

yall have some sweet rigs

quacker - you got my dream boat


----------



## scoutb

My first post....great site! Here's mine, a 1985 Fisher Marsh Hawk 16 footer. I bought it last fall just in time to store it for the winter. Out twice so far this spring and it runs great. The decals are gone so I don't know how the boat looked new. I looked through all 52 pages on this subject and saw no boat like this. Does anyone have this same boat? If so, I'd love to see some pictures of the Marsh Hawk logo.


----------



## Henry Hefner

:WELCOME: Glad you finally showed up! You have found a great site.


----------



## Zum

Welcome to the site.
In that last picture,you can almost see the words March Hawk on the side?


----------



## scoutb

Thanks. Yes, the outline is still there where the shiny aluminum was protected by the decals. I have no idea what the colors were though. As I restore this boat it might be nice to reproduce the original logos with paint.


----------



## cyberflexx

Well, I finally got a couple pictures of my Smokercraft, on the day I sold it in April/2009

I kind of wished I kept it, sold the 50hp off of it, and bought a new 15hp. It was out at a friends house since my Ranger sits in the garage at my house. I wanted it out of his way since it had been there for over a year. I ended up getting $4,000 out of it..


----------



## Trill




----------



## BassAssassin

My Fisher Marine


----------



## rustyrooster

Here's my boat 1998 Lowe 1652 with a 50 hp Johnson, aluminum floor and front deck. Custom camo paint job done by me.

Rustyrooster


----------



## dyeguy1212

my 1432 Monark


----------



## BassAssassin

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/bCfUUAJq-Aw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/bCfUUAJq-Aw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dyeguy1212

that things quick. lol


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs, fellas! 8)


----------



## Lunker777

Hey everyone, thought it was my time to post. 

This is my first boat I've owned. My grandfather and I have been refinishing it, and its all most complete...

We've stripped the paint, done some weding of cracks, replace transom, adding flooring, trolling motor, steel flexed the bottom, completely re did the trailer. and I think thats about it. 

I have the flooring left to do, which we are planning on doing today ! weather permitting.... but enough talking, heres the pics... 

This is where it started out... 










And now.... thus far ! haha 













The inside of the boat has been gutted out and cleaned up awating the new floor ! 

Thanks for looking !


----------



## kemical

sweet looking paint job!! is it just paint? rolled on??


----------



## Lunker777

kemical said:


> sweet looking paint job!! is it just paint? rolled on??



If your talking to me ... haha its just steel flex on the bottom and then the bare aluminum up top.... I was going to paint the top side, but I dont know what color to paint it... Im thinking I might just leave it the bare aluminum and polish it ! 

the inside I havent touched yet... the previous owner painted the inside but its horrible ! haha


----------



## Waterwings

Nice work! 8)


----------



## jonboy

went from a tin can with a motor on it to this


----------



## alltogethercleaning




----------



## Nevillizer

Here he is, the USS Clarence. Just finished phase I of my modification. Here is a before and after. Love this site. 















Next will be some big boy flolding seats, live wells, and few other functinality items.


----------



## srwshooter

hi to all,new to the forum. 

2005 rhino jet 1754 ,built by jamesriverjets,scottsville va.

125/90 merc 2 stroke
minnkota trolling motor
stick steer
uhmw hull


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: srwshooter

Nice looking boat! I can imagine what that thing looks like flying up skinny water!


----------



## jasper60103

Just joined and here's my tinnie.

-jasper


----------



## ober51

jasper60103 said:


> Just joined and here's my tinnie.
> 
> -jasper



Nice motor, what year? I have an 1980 25 Johnson myself.


----------



## jasper60103

oh yea, I have an '81. Same motor.
This is my first season with it. So far, so good.

Thanks,
jasper


----------



## ober51

jasper60103 said:


> oh yea, I have an '81. Same motor.
> This is my first season with it. So far, so good.
> 
> Thanks,
> jasper



Yeah, it runs louder than my 9.9 Yammy but definitely moves me around well.


----------



## WhiteMoose

Hey folks, first time posting but been lurking for a year or so. 

Just brought this one home last night.  
It's a 1436, 1981 Lowe. My current plan for her is to just build a small platform up at the bow w/ a pedestal seat & trolling motor. I know its prob. too narrow of a boat to have much of a deck, but I'd at least like to have somewhere to store life jackets. I plan on leaving the seats where they are as a suspect they are needed to hold the sides up  
The motor that came with it is old 9.5 hp Johnson that seems to run OK, but I also have a 1984 mint condition 25 hp. mercury I'd like to try on it. The boat is only rated for a 20 hp, so we'll see how that works.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## jasper60103

Boat and trailer looks to be in great shape and ready to fish. 
enjoy!

jasper


----------



## njTom

Here she is. I just got a chance to take her out today.


----------



## wscruiser

Here is mine; 2005 Triton 1546 Crappie w/15hp Merc 4-stroke


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs! 8)


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Nice pond hoppers you 3 have. Nice.


----------



## squatch

Greetings, just joined this site. I wish I had known about this place when I was redoing my boat. "93 aluma-weld(xpress) bought used and very abused. stripped, sandblasted, welded, welded again, welded again, refurbished, and now getting abused again. Here is a few pics:
before.









Stripped.





Gotta get it clean somehow.





Work in progress. Fuel tank goes here.





Much better.













On the water with prop.





Jet installed by JRJ.





The reward.





'93 aluma-weld
'90 johnyrude 60/40 w-OBjet
johnson 55lb troller
above waterline coated with tuff coat marine
below waterline coated with coat-it epoxy

Tight lines, Squatch


----------



## Brine

Wow Squatch!

You must be a certified electiricain with all that!

Looks great.


----------



## Zum

Nice boat,like the stick steer.
Do you have plastic or them slippery bunk boards?


----------



## Nevillizer

Ok, it's a new work in prgress but here a before shot. 




After shot. 




Seriously, I intend on busting out alot of work in next couple of weeks. Will update then.


----------



## Zum

Looks alittle top heavy,is it tippy.


----------



## squatch

Brine, nope not a sparky. I'm in telecom.
Zum, I have poly covered bunks. 4 full length under the boat and 1 on each side. I love them but you have to leave the boat hooked up until it's in the water so it doesn't unload on the ramp! Some times I have to hold the boat on the trailer while I unhook the strap if the ramp is steep. The combo of graphite in the epoxy bottom coating and the poly bunks make it pretty slick especially when wet.


----------



## Relic

What a great site, lots of excellent info.I just joined, so I thought I would put up a few pics of the beast that I picked up last year.My muskie and walleye rig,I would like to get some downrigggers and try for some trout and salmon.This thing handles like a dream 8) I hope this uploading works.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Relic!

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Great looking boat!

Fixed your pictures for you!


----------



## Relic

Thanks Jim, I figured I did something wrong with the upload. John


----------



## Jim

Relic said:


> Thanks Jim, I figured I did something wrong with the upload. John



Not a problem. You just had to link them because they are hosted somewhere else. If they were sitting on your computer then you would have to upload them to this site.


----------



## bassboy1

Nice rig. Northwest makes one heck of a jet sled.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice! 8)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

is that a 6.6 or a gas motor? glad to see its a chevy!


----------



## Relic

Thanks Guys


Loggerhead Mike said:


> is that a 6.6 or a gas motor? glad to see its a chevy!


Your close Mike, it's a 6.0l same motor that goes in the trucks,but marinised (sp?) by marine power.The builders of these types of boats are now dropping in yanmar diesel engines (as an option)They are very expensive, but very efficient, burning half the fuel of what the gas engines burn.They will eventually come down in price,I hope, and when they do I will consider it.A new yanmar diesel today is $20,000 + :shock: :shock: At cruise speed 25-30mph 3000-3200rpm that 6.0l burns aprox 7-8 gal per hr, drop the hammer to wot 50mph 14-16 gal per hour :shock: I mostly use the kicker for trolling which sips fuel, so it's not that bad. John


----------



## Dennis1022

Here is my new ride! I still have the other 2 the 14'semi V, the 15' TomBoy Tri Hull. And now it is a Mathew 16' v-hull with flat bow! It was made in 1989 with a 50 HP OB Yamaha.





















Dennis


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

oooowe the 6.0 is a great motor, gm put alot of r and d in them. =P~

nice rig dennis. my next'n will have a bimini top like yours. looks comfy


----------



## SeaNymph14R

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> I own a 2008 Lund 1950 Tyee Gran Sport,
> 2008 225hp Merc Optimax w/19" pitch Stainless Steel Tempest prop, 2008 Merc 9.9 ProKicker.
> 
> Shes great for skinny and deep water. Was in 1.5ft of water and as deep as 150 feet. Mainly do downrigging with it for Salmon and Trout in the great lakes but I also fish Walleye, Pike, Bass and Muskie with it. 19'8" with a 98" beam.
> 
> Towed with a 2004 Dodge Durango Hemi Limited and a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 SLT Hemi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got some nice boat pics on this thread, everyone post more!



Man,...that is one cool looking Lund. I may own a Sea Nymph at the present time,but deep down in my heart,I am a Lund guy all the way. There is a possibility that I MIGHT be able to
trade up to a newer boat come Monday of next week,...a 2008 Lund A-14 w/ 15 HP Yamaha
four stroke motor. 14 footers are plenty big enough for the kind of fishing I do,...gills,crappie,
redear,and perch mostly on lakes with 10 MPH speed limits here in Indiana. But for now,the Sea
Nymph will do,...they are my second choice behind Lund.


----------



## sticken1

I am starting to rework my 17.5 1994 g3 it lickes bad but cant find a hull i like. so i am going to rework the ribs and reskin transom. for starters. then i think i am going to close at the seat leavel to the raised bow to make a inslated live bait well and coloer. i am plaining on doing this all with alumnum and two part foam. if anyone has any advise email me at [email protected] sorry for bad spilling


----------



## Crankworm

Mines not as big as Salmon_Slayers but we can hang the best. Here's my wife with our Lund its an 2001 w/ 125 merc


----------



## LIL TRIPP

Im thinking about buying this boat/ or one close to it if it gets gone! How much is it worth? I really need to know! Thanx guys


----------



## jasonr95

1860 G3 60HP Yamaha


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr

Hey, there's no blood in that rig... :lol:


----------



## riverdawgs

1960 Duracraft 14ft long and she is 56 inches wide measuring from the inside walls at what i believe is the widest part.

center seat is a dual compartment livewell that works extremely well, cross flow with a tower system.

ok first pic of the Riverdawg, this is how we bought her. still trying to figure out what mods we want to do, i have read so so so many posts here and they are all awesome. my wife and I and the dawg fish in it, so i want it set up for 2, my daughter is 3 and will be joining us soon, she is still a bit scared yet. 







ideas are always welcome, there is so much we would want to do but this is going to be our first mod so like i said, I dont want to make mistakes someone else has made if I can help it lol.

more to come


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

LIL TRIPP said:


> Im thinking about buying this boat/ or one close to it if it gets gone! How much is it worth? I really need to know! Thanx guys



I don't see your attachment?

Here is pics before waxing.













After wax.


----------



## rick50

Heres a couple of pictures of my 17' nitro....

I added the windshield for those cold morning runs down the bayou.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs! 8) . What temp do you consider a cold morning on the bayou? 8)


----------



## rick50

I know this doesn t sound too cold to you fellas a little to the north of me ,but i m going to say somewhere in the 60 s, of course that includes the boat going about 60 mph.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

rick50 said:


> I know this doesn t sound too cold to you fellas a little to the north of me ,but i m going to say somewhere in the 60 s, of course that includes the boat going about 60 mph.



Ya I know what you mean. Try fishing in Canada in March or May in the "Big Lake" lol. Windsheildsure helps a ton. Especially from running into bugs, example - Bees.


----------



## CHILIDWG

Hi All,
I'm New on here and this is my first post. I just bought this boat a couple days ago. I paid $1700 for the rig the way you see it. It is a 1983 Monark with a 1983 70hp Mercury. It has new carpet and a brand new motor guide trolling motor. I am pretty sure it has a few small leaks. I plan on stripping it down and painting it an olive drap inside and out with camo stenciling over it. I also plan to fix or redo several other things but money and time requlate that. The motor started and ran good but was pumping water way to slow. This is my first TIN boat so when I start makin her right I will be looking for advice. Let me know what you think. Oh she is just under 17' long and just over 6' wide at the top.


----------



## Henry Hefner

:WELCOME: 

Sweet ride!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard , and nice rig! I know exactly where Sheperdsville is! We lived in Hillview before moving here in '96. Were you there in '96 when the tornado took out part of Pioneer Village?


----------



## CHILIDWG

No I wasn't here. I just moved to Shepherdsville a couple years ago.


----------



## lcdr frank

Here is a pic of my Duroboat. 30 Rude, SC, FF, TM, live well. Plenty of freeboard. Good coastal fish getter. Shallow draft and good ride in chop.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! 8) 

I see your screen name has lcdr in it. Navy or Coast Guard?


----------



## lcdr frank

Navy , Supply O. Charter Member of the Persian Gulf Yacht Club.I found my Duroboat on Cl in Pensacola, it now resides in LA(lower Ala).frank


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice boat Frank - Please add yout location to your profile


----------



## lcdr frank

10-4 Done.Frank


----------



## 1436delta

HERE IS MY BOAT I GOT IT ABOUT TWO MONTHS AGO THIS PIC WAS WHEN I GOT IT IT IS A PIC OF PIC NEVER LOOKS GOOD WHEN YOU DO THAT


----------



## 1436delta

1436delta said:


> HERE IS MY BOAT I GOT IT ABOUT TWO MONTHS AGO THIS PIC WAS WHEN I GOT IT IT IS A PIC OF PIC NEVER LOOKS GOOD WHEN YOU DO THAT


 I REALLY DONT HAVE CLUE HOW TO START I WANT A CASTING DECK TO BASS FISH OFF OF IAM 6 2 250 :?


----------



## One Legged Josh

Here is my latest. There have been some before this one, there will be more after it. Tin boater for life!


----------



## Waterwings

Cool ! 8)


----------



## KyMonArker

Heres My New Favorite Toy!! Its A 1978 MonArk 1644p I bought her for 600 bucks on craigslist and only had to drive a mile to pick her UP!! 

So Far I pulled up the front deck removed the am fm speaker box and humming bird sonar And Cleaned and filled 3 55 Gal Trash can liners and havent eve got it started to look good!! I havent even washed her yet(its raining). Motor runs great but i need a steering cable. I plan on paint and carpet but I believe Im going to raise the front deck about 4 inches and bring it back to the front of the console for more casting deck and storage.
ANY ADVICE OR INPUT IS WELCOME

Im going to go through the Boat, and trailer this winter.
Here She is!!


----------



## masterofillusion

WOW what a deal! nice find


----------



## jasonr95

nice rig, my brother had one just like it years ago.


----------



## KyMonArker

A few more pics of my $600 wonder!! If you guys have any more Ideas on some mods I can do!! Id like to raise the front deck about 4 more inches but with a 44 in bottom I dont want her to be tippy. By the way shes 5ft6in wide on the back deck and almost 5 ft wide where the front deck ends. Would that help if I wanted to put a taller front deck on it?


----------



## Henry Hefner

There is one perfect way to find out. Find some scrap lumber that will span from lip to lip, put the boat in the water, put on your life vest, and walk from side to side on your makeshift deck. You are the only one who can decide if you think it is too "tippy". I think mine is great like it is, but would hate it with a deck to the top, but I have seen others like mine with decks all the way up and the owners like them just fine.


----------



## danmyersmn

KyMonArker said:


>



Maybe I am wrong. Maybe your boat isn't sitting level. But...to me it looks like you should move this pin out a hole maybe even two.


----------



## KyMonArker

you are correct sir! Its not setting level but it does need to come out a hole or so. Thanks for pointing that out! See Im learning from you guys!!!!!

its been pretty Rainy and chilly here in NE Kentucky but I bet ive made a million trips to the boat since Ive found this site!! lol!! Wearing anything from a pair of Skivy Drawers to a pair of coveralls with a tape measure and flashlight!! Livin in the hollar is too awesome!!


----------



## CHILIDWG

Wow they do look alot alike!! Let me know if you have any questions. I'm new at this too, but I might be able to help. I'm glad to see another one on here.


----------



## Jim

Nice looking project boat!


----------



## KyMonArker

I know its a tin boat, but is it considered a Bass boat or what? the model is a 1644P does anyone know what P means?

thanks,
Scott


----------



## yak_n_fish

KyMonArker said:


> I know its a tin boat, but is it considered a Bass boat or what? the model is a 1644P does anyone know what P means?
> 
> thanks,
> Scott




P = Panfish edition?


----------



## KyMonArker

LOL!! Just got off the phone with the lady at sea ark in Arkansas and she said it meant " Pro". I doubt that considering its a 1978 model!


----------



## AirForceAngler

2000 Sylvan Adventurer 1900 w/ Merc 125. Also has a Lowrance LCX 25C GPS/Fishfinder and Minn Kota Terrova 80lb Auto Pilot TM.


----------



## KyMonArker

Very Nice boat!!!


----------



## Floatsum

New to TinBoats, but not boats.





Fishing the ocean, salt ponds, rivers and inland,, 1 boat just doesn't do.
The Parker is nice,,, but it just doesn't do crabbing / clamming well.
The tin is nice too, but the trip to Block Island & Fisher's is better in the Parker.
The canoe is just handy for fly fishing fresh & salt in many areas.
,,, and since it's my first time lurker's post... Hi all!  Great site.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## leadnbrass

Mine '05 Crestliner Canadian.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Floatsum said:


> New to TinBoats, but not boats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing the ocean, salt ponds, rivers and inland,, 1 boat just doesn't do.
> The Parker is nice,,, but it just doesn't do crabbing / clamming well.
> The tin is nice too, but the trip to Block Island & Fisher's is better in the Parker.
> The canoe is just handy for fly fishing fresh & salt in many areas.
> ,,, and since it's my first time lurker's post... Hi all!  Great site.




Very nice - that Parker just screams Striped Bass!


----------



## Floatsum

Aye Cappy.
Problem being the danged fish are deef this fall!!! :LOL2:


----------



## SFBigDog

2009 Triton VT19 Veterans & Armed Forces Edition:
Mercury 115 HP 4-Stroke
Lowrance 510c & 520c
Kenwood Marine AM/FM/CD


----------



## guido469

That is one nice looking boat! Was that a special order? Im looking for a new boat and my brother who is a vet would lose his mind happy if i got one those.


----------



## SFBigDog

guido469 said:


> That is one nice looking boat! Was that a special order? Im looking for a new boat and my brother who is a vet would lose his mind happy if i got one those.



Thank you very much.
No Sir .... it is NOT special order. That is the 2009 Triton Veteran series ..... All of the Triton Boat stores should have them ..... However, you must be able to prove that you are a honorably discharged veteran from any branch of service. Does NOT matter how long you stayed in .... or, if you are currently serving active duty ..... or a member of the Army Reserve or National Guard.

Stay in touch and talk with you soon .... Rich


----------



## dneaster3

SFBigDog said:


> _________________
> Richard M. Ballard
> United States Army, Retired
> Cleveland Tennessee



Beautiful boat, and thank you for your service!


----------



## SFBigDog

dneaster3 said:


> SFBigDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> Richard M. Ballard
> United States Army, Retired
> Cleveland Tennessee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful boat, and thank you for your service!
Click to expand...


Thank you Sir .... TWICE


----------



## jiggin23

I'm new to the place!

15' Alumacraft MV Tex Special
50hp Mercury 2-Stroke
Obviously in need of a trailer. Dump trucks will mess one up.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard and nice rig! 8)


----------



## SFBigDog

jiggin23 said:


> I'm new to the place!
> 
> 15' Alumacraft MV Tex Special
> 50hp Mercury 2-Stroke
> Obviously in need of a trailer. Dump trucks will mess one up.



Welcome Sir ..... Nice looking boat. Hope to see and hear more from you.


----------



## Waterwings

How do you guys keep those bare metal hulls so dang clean!? Looks great! 8)


----------



## SFBigDog

Waterwings said:


> How do you guys keep those bare metal hulls so dang clean!? Looks great! 8)



I buy a product call Toon-Brite ..... spray it on .... wait 5 mins .... rinse it off.


----------



## Waterwings

Looks like it does the job real well ! 8)


----------



## SFBigDog

Waterwings said:


> Looks like it does the job real well ! 8)



Yes Sir .... I'm real happy with it.
I was just disgusted with that water-line and oxidation that was almost black .... and just got on a mission to find something that works ....


----------



## Cheech

This is the boat I bought this past Spring. It's a 17' flat bottom Tracker boat.







I really like the way it was rigged. It had for & aft decks, a good livewell, 40HP motor, decent storage, etc... BUT it was too small for some of the fishing I was doing. I DO like aluminum boats for a bunch of reasons.

Sooo... in August I bough this Crestliner Fishawk 1750. Rides better and holds more stuff.


----------



## SFBigDog

Cheech said:


> This is the boat I bought this past Spring. It's a 17' flat bottom Tracker boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way it was rigged. It had for & aft decks, a good livewell, 40HP motor, decent storage, etc... BUT it was too small for some of the fishing I was doing. I DO like aluminum boats for a bunch of reasons.
> 
> Sooo... in August I bough this Crestliner Fishawk 1750. Rides better and holds more stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W O W !!!!! THAT is a nice ride


----------



## Waterwings

Ditto on the nice ride, and it sure does have a roomy front deck! 8)


----------



## AlumaDude

"TOADS WILD RIDE"


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## jasper60103

yes, nice tinnie. It will trailer easy. I have a tilt trailer too, but have not used that feature yet.


----------



## Cheech

Here's my other tin boat, a 17' MichiCraft canoe. No trailer required. Simple to operate.


----------



## Jim

nice boats guys! =D>


----------



## Nickk

Confession.....
I bought a used glass boat

1992 Stratos 274V with a 140 Evinrude


----------



## FishingCop

Nickk said:


> Confession.....
> I bought a used glass boat
> 
> 1992 Stratos 274V with a 140 Evinrude



Hey Nick, way to be... Expand your fishing prospects for sure now =D>


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## mErcMaN1o9

Heres my poling skiff.


----------



## pescadormejor

Here is a picture of my 14' Valco... LUCKY STRIKE 6!

She is not pretty, but she catches plenty of Bass! Both in the fresh and saltwater!

New to the site, but have to say that I like your guys style!
Looking forward to posting my reports and picking your brains for ideas!

In the market to buy a 1436 here real soon!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: pescadormejor

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Great looking boat! Never seen one like that.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## commandohorn

10' Jon with 4HP Johnson, MK 34


----------



## AlumaDude

:mrgreen: HA HA!!! I LOVE OLD GREEN BOATS!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## willfishforfood

Valcos are very popular here on the West Coast and are dry and stable.
Nice boat


----------



## ASUAviator

My 14ft Aluminum


----------



## 2008xpress

Just joined the site today.This is my baby[assuming i loaded the pic correctly].I will post better pics later.It is an 18ft xpress ,center console with a 90 Yamaha and a 46lb salt water trolling motor.Has one large livewell,a rounded bait tank,and a large dry storage up front.I f n love this boat.Just got it early summer this year.I plan to mount 2 fishing chair bases on the rear deck during the winter.Any advise on this project would be appreciated.I cannot access the underside of the deck for reinforcement which i have read is recommended.


----------



## Henry Hefner

Welcome to the forum!! Nice boat, too! If I understand you correctly about reinforcing for adding seat pedestals, you might consider reinforcing ABOVE the deck. The idea is to spread the weight out, so an aluminum plate on top should help.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! 8)


----------



## Waterwings

Henry Hefner said:


> Welcome to the forum!! Nice boat, too! If I understand you correctly about reinforcing for adding seat pedestals, you might consider reinforcing ABOVE the deck. The idea is to spread the weight out, so an aluminum plate on top should help.




Excellent advice about the stiffner plate, and I would add some fender washers (stainless) under the deck (if it were accessible) so as not to rip-out the underside nuts through the deck.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: 2008Xpress

Nice looking boat! :beer:


----------



## Bush Hawg

Nice rig, I'm interested in seeing some more pics of it. One thought for reinforcing under the deck is to cut into the deck and install storage tubs with a hatch door, it'll give you more storage area and give you access to the bottom. I'm about to mount a poling platform on my 18' Duracraft and I'm going to either do this or put the round inspection caps in. What kind of speed are you getting?


----------



## 2008xpress

It will run about 45 on a calm day and a light load.In regards to the seat mounting i dont think i will be able to access the underside.Will it be o.k. to use screws instead of nuts and bolts?


----------



## Henry Hefner

2008xpress said:


> It will run about 45 on a calm day and a light load.In regards to the seat mounting i dont think i will be able to access the underside.Will it be o.k. to use screws instead of nuts and bolts?



I would not advise it. Screws will work loose. I would cut access into the deck, you can use the cutaway as Bush Hawg suggested to create storage, or just make it a smaller hole and cover it after.


----------



## nam6869usmc

Hi, new guy in town,,, I have a Fisher 1448 AW, *50 HP Yamaha*(4 Blade 12 Pitch Solas), CMC Power Tilt, Lenco Trim Tabs, etc, etc etc,,,Running a (40HP Cowling)HeHeHe..








My Son at Blue Marsh here in Central Pa.


----------



## 1436delta

WELCOME NICE RIG


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: nam6869usmc

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Nice looking boat. :USA1:


----------



## jigster60

Sweet.....Welcome aboard....JIGGY


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## nam6869usmc

Thx for the welcome, gotta love all the pictures in this site, idea's, idea's, idea's..............
My boat was pre-owned & most of the stuff was on there. I've mounted a lighter in the console, move the Lenco Trim Tab Switch to on top left side of console due to my screwed up right hand, now I can push any of the 4 buttons with my good hand. I also built a carpeted platform that covers the rear opening over top the Gas & Battery compartment. I also just mounted a Teleflex Tach on top of console. This 1991 50HP Yam was was recently rebuilt and runs superb, pretty quick motor,, > just trim motor down, tap the Lenco Trim Tab Buttons Bow Down 3 times & this boat jumps up on plane in blink of an eye. We Gps'd it @ 34mph with my 4 blade Solas 12P, but thinking of trying a Solas 4 Blade 13 or 14 Pitch because I think this boat has the capability of running an easy 40mph. 









Rear Deck Platform...










Th black square button pad is what I moved to top left of console then moved the Fish finder over to the middle.


----------



## S.D.G.

GREAT SITE:, Good Thread here. Last year had good luck fishing out of two kayaks, but strain on lower back. Sold them for a profit, but wanted a under $500 AL tiller rig like I owned 16yrs prior. Only 2 days later in city warehouse old timer offered me 1st refusal on a 70 Mon-Ark 1664 (I now measure 54" across middle?) for $300 with the two swivel seats & new battery box. He had paid $450 the prior year. . SOme paint splatter inside & crud dirty . NO leaks or dent patches.
I repainted Two tone on the outside, added quick the front solid, carpet cast deck. Which in this pic sort of a 1st to transport my Mtn Bike across creek to trails.! Flatter angle on this model with cross support on top of rub rail ,which already had two bolt holes drilled thru .??
. ....................... 


. Need to build a rear box MOD / & seat cover for the 2nd chair after all the nice projects / ideas shown. Oarlocks added to row from either of two middle seats. Trailer was seperate find for $100 & repainted & some weld repairs. Got a nifty 2hp Yamaha at our church sale for $25. I had also 5hp swivel reverse 74 era & my classic Mercs Mk 25 & Mk 28. Took to our outboard club meet in Knoxville Oct 09.
.................................. 


Recent got a 16 ft fiberglass classic for Free that I am cutting up to modify for a fish/row rig.


----------



## RiverRunner

Just found the site today. I'm Travis and live down here in Havana, Florida just north of Tallahassee. I have a Allumacraft Crappie John Jr. wuth a 25 Yamaha, SS prop and skeg gaurd....want to some day own a Weld Bilt.


----------



## dyeguy1212

those are pretty unique pictures... :shock:


----------



## RiverRunner

dyeguy1212 said:


> those are pretty unique pictures... :shock:



If you were referring to mine, the last 2 are pics of the Ochlockonee River when it flooded here recently. The first one is me trying to get a pic of the scuff mark on my foot after hitting a rock on the Chipola River.


----------



## Andy

:shock:


----------



## dyeguy1212

Andy said:


> :shock:



x2


----------



## D-Man

Can't afford that top notch bass boat but she's mine.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## jasper60103

Nice rig and some good looking water. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Here is a couple pretty pics of the beast back in late August.


----------



## dyeguy1212

225HP > Any Sunset



:twisted:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

dyeguy1212 said:


> 225HP > Any Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted:




LOL, it gets ya right to that sunset quick let me tell ya!


----------



## D-Man

NICE!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

D-Man said:


> NICE!



Thanks! :lol:


----------



## gregk9

Here's my 1991 Lowe V- 1720


----------



## 2008xpress

Bush Hawg said:


> Nice rig, I'm interested in seeing some more pics of it. One thought for reinforcing under the deck is to cut into the deck and install storage tubs with a hatch door, it'll give you more storage area and give you access to the bottom. I'm about to mount a poling platform on my 18' Duracraft and I'm going to either do this or put the round inspection caps in. What kind of speed are you getting?




CPL MORE PICS.


----------



## switchback

Man there's some really awesome boats on here!!!!

Well, mine aren't that sweet but I just bought a new to me boat and fixin to sell my other little (tinboat). Going to miss it. Had alot of good times in that boat and caught my 2 biggest fish in it.

Been looking for a bigger one and finally found an older 99 model seaark zx170 with a 75 hp motor. Runs like a dream and even the carpet still looks new. The trailer looks extra clean too.Been keep in great shape. I already swapped the older 35 lb thrust motorguide with the 55 lb thrust Minnkota off my tin boat. I also took the color fish finder off to put on the new boat. Paid $4000. I think I got a really good deal.

here are a few pics of both boats...


----------



## dyeguy1212

Nice rides switch.. and I think you got one hell of a deal.. thats a really nice boat!


You should post up some pics of the interior and the layout. =P~


----------



## beetlespin

Here you go.....


----------



## dyeguy1212

Great turn around time... wait, not the same guy. Whats going on here?

By the way,
Whats the bottom width on that hoss?

And whats the story with the back to back seat pedestals on the front deck? One just not close enough to the front (or too close?)


----------



## beetlespin

dyeguy1212 said:


> Great turn around time!
> 
> 
> Whats the bottom width on that hoss?
> 
> And whats the story with the back to back seat pedestals on the front deck? One just not close enough to the front (or too close?)



Stable as a rock with the 60" flat bottom. When it gets rough I do get pounded but most of my fishing is electric only lakes here in Jersey.

The mount that was on the boat when I purchased it was too close to the pedal for me so I just added another one. I'm going to do the same in the back because when I tilt the motor up too much it hits the seat.


----------



## switchback

Pics of the layout....


----------



## zerofivenismo

Here's mines. 1969 Hexflite 14' jon boat.


----------



## ForkliftJeff

Hey all. New to the site and love all the mods I've seen here. Me and the wife bought our boat in 2008 and we love it. Here it is the day after we bought it. We just had to get out to the closest lake and get it wet.





Here it is last year, first trip with the new trailer. 





Here's my buddy Sonar. He loves goin fishin.









Next plan is to get an electric trolling motor and maybe a fishfinder. The yearly Outdoorsman/Fisherman show is coming next weekend so I'm hopin to get a good deal on one there. I'm also gonna look into getting some comfy seats for me and the wife.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:
Nice looking boats guys!

ForkliftJeff,
Beautiful looking waters up there! :beer:


----------



## ForkliftJeff

That is my favorite spot. Loon Lake. It's a 4 hour drive but well worth it. My uncle has a cabin there so I pretty much grew up there. 30 beautiful years, but the trees used to be greener. Damn Pine Beetle!! The other side of the lake with no roads is much greener. Who knew those Pine beetles could drive?


----------



## Davennorman

Here is my first boat. a 14 ft Ouachita.


----------



## mrmarshall

New to the forum and new to my boat. Just got this 14' alumacraft a couple weeks ago. It has a 15hp mercury and I've got a 24v bow mount trolling motor I can use on it, I think. I have a Minn Kota Maxxum 72 lb thrust. Is that going to be to heavy with 2 batteries on this boat or do you think I can balance it out ok?


----------



## Froggy

Great rigs guys


----------



## FishCat

Hey gang. Got my first boat this Fall - '87 Fisher SV-3 with a '86 40hp Johnson VRO. There's not much I'm going to need to do to her, but most of the electrical on the boat & trailer will need re-wiring. But this is my first powered boat, so I'm sure I will have a lot of questions.
I


----------



## Waterwings

Nice looking rig! 8)


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Sweet rig!!! Fisher makes a great boat.


----------



## Catfisher'

Not much. But its mine!

this one is for bowfishing.


----------



## Hoffmeyer

Hey guys! I just happened to stumble upon the site one day and its exactly what i've been looking for. Here are some pics of my 16' Lund that i inherited from my grandpa. Its got a 25 hp Mercury long shaft, new paint job, and i replaced the bench tops about a year ago. I decided that i was gonna start musky fishing this year so my plan is to put a casting deck on the front which will double as a bowfishing deck and also to remove the center bench to open the layout up and make it easier to move around in.


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: Aboard.....Some good folks in here with lots of good ideas for yas.........JIGGY


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: all!

Hoffmeyer,
Where are you musky hunting?


----------



## Hoffmeyer

I hail from the Iowa Great Lakes area so i will be concentrating on Spirit Lake and East and West Okoboji


----------



## hossthehermit

The Starcraft


----------



## dyeguy1212

hossthehermit said:


> The Starcraft



cool picture


----------



## SwampThing

Here is my boat swampthing.A 1442 Alumacraft NCS.I bought it new 2 years ago,sold it,just bought it back.I have added a few things to it.I wont have time to modify it this year.Its got a 1966 Evinrude 18HP on it.A quick story on the motor.Me and my Dad was doing some brushig with a dozer and was pushing some some old cars out of the way.I happen to look inside a 1975 totaled chevy station wagon before we began to crush it and there was this old evinrude laying inside this car.I quickly jerked it out and asked the landowner about it.He said he bought it new with a boat in 1968 and in 1972 he took it off and replaced the motor with 40 hp .It sat around a few years then in 75 he totaled the car and it had been there ever since.I told him I would like to have it,he said for $50 bucks I could have it,I replied and said Its probably junk since it has been there for a long time and would have gotten crushed and if I wouldnt have pulled it out.Then he said well Ill just give it to you.I put new seals in the lower unit,points,plugs,waterpump,rebuilt the carb,had the compression tested and it runs like new.I done all the work myself and i got a little under $100 in the motor.The trailer was also gave to me :lol: But any ways here it is


----------



## RSOJIM

My boat here in Florida ready to fish. 60 hp Mercury. Motorguide trolling motor. 3 batteries. 3 live wells. Runs about 36 - 38 mph on choppy water


----------



## dsmith27

switchback said:


> Man there's some really awesome boats on here!!!!
> 
> Well, mine aren't that sweet but I just bought a new to me boat and fixin to sell my other little (tinboat). Going to miss it. Had alot of good times in that boat and caught my 2 biggest fish in it.
> 
> Been looking for a bigger one and finally found an older 99 model seaark zx170 with a 75 hp motor. Runs like a dream and even the carpet still looks new. The trailer looks extra clean too.Been keep in great shape. I already swapped the older 35 lb thrust motorguide with the 55 lb thrust Minnkota off my tin boat. I also took the color fish finder off to put on the new boat. Paid $4000. I think I got a really good deal.
> 
> here are a few pics of both boats...
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1



what is the length of the older boat? i have a 16ft richline and was wondering what it would be like if i had my deck goin all the way from the front to the end of the middle seat..what do you guys think


----------



## fishking

Here's my little boat it's in (CCU) critical care unit right now!


----------



## txneal

Here's my 1972 Starcraft Seafarer, 14' long and 60 inches wide with a 1973 Evinrude 25hp Sportster...runs great! The teak wood bench seats are original from 1972. I just sanded them and soaked them with teak oil and they are as sturdy as ever!


----------



## Neubs24

New to tin boats after 26 years of bass boats. New to me 2000 Sylvan 1900 Adventurer, 115 Evinrude FICHT, Minn Kota Power Drive V2 with Sonar/Auto Pilot.

If I tell you how much we bought it for, pants will be shat.


----------



## RiverRunner

Well, I finally got me an all welded boat. It'a a 2003 15' Polar Kraft with a 25 Yamaha......


----------



## dyeguy1212

Nice ride


----------



## raven174us

Here's my 79 Chrysler I've been fixing up. I'm hoping to find a tin once I get this one done.


----------



## underpressure

https://s853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/str8touttataylor/boat/?action=view&current=boat.jpg


1974 14 foot starcraft w/15 hp johnson


----------



## bassnbrent

this is my tin boat ive put a lot of work in this thing


----------



## dyeguy1212

very cool brent... keep the pics coming


----------



## bassnbrent

did you like my boat. i fish a electric only jon boat club in alabama. its a lot of fun this is a pic befor i started the boat


----------



## bassnbrent

wrong pic


----------



## BaitCaster

Here's my Tracker 1542 LW


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs, fellas! 8)


----------



## cyberflexx

BaitCaster said:


> Here's my Tracker 1542 LW




I like your SUV.. 8) 
Is that a Yukon Denali I see?

I love my Denali XL...


----------



## BaitCaster

cyberflexx said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Tracker 1542 LW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your SUV.. 8)
> Is that a Yukon Denali I see?
> 
> I love my Denali XL...
Click to expand...


It's a 2009 Escalade ESV. I love it!


----------



## Bass fisherman

14 ft mears aluminum boat


----------



## flntknp17

Hello all! Just found this forum today and looking forward to learning a lot around here. I have always been an tin boat kinda guy and just feel more "at home" in one than in a glass boat......plus a lot of my favorite spots involve rocks and gravel that are just not kind to glass. I replaced my absolutely faithfull 1989 Tracker Guide V16 last Fall with a new Lund 1710 Predator SS. So far the new boat has been fantastic and we are really enjoying it. I took the cheap finder that came with it and put in on the bow and put my LMS522 on the dash. Thats about all I have done to it so far. The only other thing that I really want right now is a new prop so I can keep the factory one as a back-up. I am looking to get a stainless and am open to suggestions if anyone has any.










Looking forward to using this site!

Matt


----------



## cali27

Here is my Tracker 1436


----------



## ober51

flntknp17, helluva rig, would love to own something like that one day.


----------



## BaitCaster

Here is an "in water" pic of my Tracker 1542LW.


----------



## Troutman3000

Looks Nice, but you making me nervous with that thing on the bricks like that.


----------



## BaitCaster

Troutman3000 said:


> Looks Nice, but you making me nervous with that thing on the bricks like that.



Yeah, I was thinking of getting a roll of keel protector! :lol:


----------



## gregk9

flntknp17 said:


>




That Lund matches your SUV real nicely....or did it happen the other way around? :lol:


----------



## azekologi

Hey all, how's it going? I've been a "lurking member" since I got my boat in October and have finally found the time to post pics of it.

Here are the boat's stats:
*
Manufacturer: Ouachita
Model: ??? (if anyone has any info on Ouachita models, etc. I'd welcome you sharing)
Year: 1970
Length: 12'
Beam: 64"*

This is my first boat (yeah!, finally!) and I absolutely love it! I didn't buy it, I traded the owner two quads for it (both Honda 200FX's, an '87 and an '88. He told me that it was his dad's boat, and he and his brother restored it just before their dad died. Its been sitting in a barn for the last 10 years! Generally speaking it's almost 'leak free', after 3-4 float tests I've found that it takes on about 2 cups of water/hour. Definitely something that I have to fix, but I think I'll wait until the end of the season.

Anyway, thanks for checking it out, I hope ya'll like it as much as I do.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: azekologi

Nice looking boat!


----------



## BaitCaster

azekologi said:


> Hey all, how's it going? I've been a "lurking member" since I got my boat in October and have finally found the time to post pics of it.
> 
> Here are the boat's stats:
> *
> Manufacturer: Ouachita
> Model: ??? (if anyone has any info on Ouachita models, etc. I'd welcome you sharing)
> Year: 1970
> Length: 12'
> Beam: 64"*
> 
> This is my first boat (yeah!, finally!) and I absolutely love it! I didn't buy it, I traded the owner two quads for it (both Honda 200FX's, an '87 and an '88. He told me that it was his dad's boat, and he and his brother restored it just before their dad died. Its been sitting in a barn for the last 10 years! Generally speaking it's almost 'leak free', after 3-4 float tests I've found that it takes on about 2 cups of water/hour. Definitely something that I have to fix, but I think I'll wait until the end of the season.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for checking it out, I hope ya'll like it as much as I do.



Love your boat!


----------



## Rat

BaitCaster said:


> Love your boat!



Me too, that thing is super clean!


----------



## azekologi

Jim, BaitCaster, & Rat,

Thanks ya'll! She _is_ quite a clean craft and I'm glad that my first boat is in such good condition...I've found that even small boats take a fair amount of $$ to get them to where you want them (or even 1/2 way there for that matter).

Hopefully ya'll can guide me with the mods that I want to do. The first order of business is to update the battery navigation lights that came with the boat (rotten due to the age of the plastic) with new wired ones, and new hubs/spindles for the 1963 home-built trailer (the current wheels have to be dissembled completely in the event of a flat...yeeech...that can really put a damper on a weekend camping/fishing trip!).

Thanks again everyone, I'm glad that I found this site and finally quit lurking and started posting!


----------



## WaterDog67

Just got this the other day, I haven't had it on the water yet, hopefully Thursday I'll get it on. I plan on running all weekend long and catching plenty of fish. I am new to this site, and I love it. Thanks everyone for all of the great ideas and info, this site is awesome.


----------



## azekologi

Nice lookin' rig WaterDog67!

What are the stats on the boat, looks to be about 14'-16', right?


----------



## WaterDog67

Yep it's a 14' 1965 Richline with a 2006 9.9 Mercury, I haven't even had it on the water yet, and it's killing me. I think I'm going to call in sick today and take her out.


----------



## Ictalurus

Here it is, glad to be finished and start my fishing season. Better late than never


----------



## BaitCaster

Ictalurus said:


> Here it is, glad to be finished and start my fishing season. Better late than never



Great job on the mod. Looking forward to seeing some in-water pics!


----------



## nautiquefanatic

My 40's era (I think) Aero Craft 12' Row Motor boat ! I need help in nailing down the exact year model, but I think it is a VERY EARLY one...maybe 46-47 year model. Any help would be appreciated. I have the original dash plaque still in the boat. [email protected] (980)581-0006


----------



## azekologi

nautiquefanatic - Absolutely gorgeous! I love the older tins.

What are your plans for her?


----------



## Seth

Just brought this baby home last night! This is the exact boat I have always wanted and I finally found the deal I had been looking for on it and jumped on it.  

2008 1852 Legend SS (Weldcraft) hull
2008 115/80 Evinrude Etec engine
2008 Nationwide trailer
2010 12v 55# Minnkota Edge trolling motor

It has a 24 gallon fuel tank, 28" front livewell and 41" rear livewell, waterproof cd player, 2 - 6x9 and 2 - 5.25" speakers.


----------



## Brine

Wowzers.......

Nice rig Seth, and congrats on getting it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

> Just brought this baby home last night!



im drooling can you please post some more pics of it? very very sweet


----------



## Seth

This isn't my boat, but it's the exact same floor plan minus the speakers. I'll try and get some better pictures this weekend of the boat.


----------



## SFBigDog

J u s t off the truck ..... Being rigged at Bunch Marine.

2010 Triton TR 19 Pro W/ Mercury 200 Pro XS


















Pulled By:
2007 Chevrolet Avalanche 4WD LTZ

Rich


----------



## Codeman

SFBigDog said:


> J u s t off the truck ..... Being rigged at Bunch Marine.
> 
> 2010 Triton TR 19 Pro W/ Mercury 200 Pro XS
> 
> Rich



VERY NICE! :shock:


----------



## Troutman3000

New to me Tracker. Love this thing.


----------



## Troutman3000

Seth said:


> This isn't my boat, but it's the exact same floor plan minus the speakers. I'll try and get some better pictures this weekend of the boat.




Very Nice.


----------



## bassboy1

Troutman3000 said:


> New to me Tracker. Love this thing.



Was that picture on Allatoona, say about a mile further down the Allatoona Creek Arm from Bethany Bridge?


----------



## gregk9

SFBigDog said:


> 2010 Triton TR 19 Pro W/ Mercury 200 Pro XS




Sweeeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

12' montgomery ward sea king












the front seat is hiding the "tinboats.net" sticker #-o


----------



## dyeguy1212

and how many years did it take to get those pics up :shock: 



:wink: Nice ride!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

you like that fish finder dont'cha :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212

first thing i looked for


----------



## Troutman3000

bassboy1 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to me Tracker. Love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that picture on Allatoona, say about a mile further down the Allatoona Creek Arm from Bethany Bridge?
Click to expand...



This one was on Lanier, but I'll be on Allatoona this weekend....


----------



## Troutman3000

dyeguy1212 said:


> and how many years did it take to get those pics up :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Nice ride!




:beer:


----------



## hyzerbomber

Going to pick-er up tonigh!!
Thanks for all the ideas I will be sure to share my progress as it goes. Any body seen a boat like this? The seats slide on a track and interior side panels have floatation foam, rated for 25HP. Can not wait to start!!!!!


----------



## fishluvme

some pretty flashy boats..


----------



## neveraseven

hyzerbomber said:


> Going to pick-er up tonigh!!
> Thanks for all the ideas I will be sure to share my progress as it goes. Any body seen a boat like this? The seats slide on a track and interior side panels have floatation foam, rated for 25HP. Can not wait to start!!!!!



looks like a Fisher Marine. I have one it is a Fisher Marine Netter 14. Looks exactly lyke that with the removable seats. Mine is a 1979. Great Boat. Good Luck3


----------



## hyzerbomber

neveraseven- Any pics of your 79? Thanks for the ID!!


----------



## Pruitt1222

So here is my little rig, Not as nice for fishing as most you yalls tins but I make it work. Pretty much done with it for the time being. Steelflexing the bottom and painting the outboard this winter, putting another graph and a new set of wise seats in it here soon. Also will be loosing the rear cheap post for a removable post when I get the seats.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice work, Pruitt! 8)


----------



## Tin Yachtsman

Hello everyone. New member from New Orleans, Louisiana. Here's my ride. She's your basic 14' Alumacraft with a 15HP Mercury. I just bought her about four months ago. She fishes fine, but could use some work. My plans are to do some basic upgrades, but I want to keep it simple. I'm looking forward to putting some "sweat equity" into her.


----------



## Pumping4Jane

Hello friends. 1st post. Great site. Here's my ride. Factory done (not lazy, just time challenged) with exception to trolling motor, fishfinder, leaning post and other state required equipment. Tin is a G3 V-hull V143. Equipped with Yamaha 20hp long shaft. Fully laden with gear, she will run about 21MPH at full throttle.


----------



## dharlow

Hi ya'll. We just joined the TinBoat club last week. My FIL had an older Sea Nymph in great shape that he needed to part with. We brought it down from Tenn to Mobile Al. Its got a 25HP Merc on the back which pushes it great with two people. Its got a great live well and rides great. 
Here's a couple of pictures from its first outing on Saturday.


----------



## fender66

I posted this in the Jet Boat section a couple days ago, but just found this thread. Hope the double post isn't a problem.

Just picked this up on Tuesday. Couldn't be happier. These pics are the first thing I did when I got it home. I have seats for the decks, and another finder for the console to add...and of course, me with big fish, but I'll let you imagine that part for now. I'll post pictures after I get her on the water. 8)


----------



## Pruitt1222

Awesome ride Fender


----------



## basshunter25

My 1997 Tracker Sportsman1648


----------



## waterboy

*Just got'er home today. There are a few things to take care of but that is to be expected especially when getting a "new" old boat.*​






the piece of wood is just laid in there for removal if needed​has a horn and extinguisher, which means a few less items to get!​




interesting tag located in the bilge area, I wonder what commercial jobs this boat has seen?​


the gas tank looks pretty solidly built and can hold 8gals​


overall it's a pretty clean rig and I'm sure the past owner will have a few sleepless nights since he let his baby go :lol:​


my 1st job will be removing the bearing buddy's to inspect the bearings, don't want to be left on side the road. [-X 
mid 80's jon boat motor and trailer​


----------



## fender66

Nice find!


----------



## waterboy

Thanks Chris, I was just the lucky 1st person to reply to the ad :LOL2: but your latest purchase is looking so sweet =D> congrats to you!


----------



## sweettfisher

what image hosting service are you guys using?


----------



## waterboy

I just upload to photobucket but there are other free hosts to use too. I think snapfish and flickr are free.


----------



## sweettfisher

i use photobucket on other forums but i cant get my pic to show up on this one....


----------



## waterboy

sweettfisher said:


> i use photobucket on other forums but i cant get my pic to show up on this one....




*I copy/paste this line in photobucket for tinboats.net and the images show up.*


----------



## fender66

waterboy said:


> sweettfisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> i use photobucket on other forums but i cant get my pic to show up on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I copy/paste this line in photobucket for tinboats.net and the images show up.*
Click to expand...



+1


----------



## sweettfisher

heres the yacht... finally. 1974 Monark 1442 mod v. With a 95' johnson 40hp. After looking at this site got lots of mods in mind. #1 getting rid of my heavy wood deck and floor and replcaing it with aluminum.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

It's a 1971 Wards Sea King 1436 jon with a 1983 Mariner 25 hp motor mounted on a T&H Mini Jacker.
It's my duck hunting boat, I have a Northern Flight blind for it.


----------



## jtathebeach

Here's my ole fisher...We bought this from my uncle way back in 1993...she's a little rough but works just fine at the lake.


----------



## island fever

These are the pics from the craigs list add and all I have for now.


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Island Fever....you're gonna love it here. Nice rig too.


----------



## Neubs24

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> It's a 1971 Wards Sea King 1436 jon with a 1983 Mariner 25 hp motor mounted on a T&H Mini Jacker.
> It's my duck hunting boat, I have a Northern Flight blind for it.



Thats a big Kayak pool! :beer:


----------



## Bass fisherman

14ft aluminum and there she is... :LOL2: :mrgreen:


----------



## JMar650

Here's my pond hopper. An older Alumacraft shallow V and a 5 horse Mariner for when I go to the lakes bigger than 80 acres. The front seat has an extension for the pedestal but my son likes it lower.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Neubs24 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 1971 Wards Sea King 1436 jon with a 1983 Mariner 25 hp motor mounted on a T&H Mini Jacker.
> It's my duck hunting boat, I have a Northern Flight blind for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a big Kayak pool! :beer:
Click to expand...

16'x32'!


----------



## devilmutt

1981 16' Starcraft Seafarer with a 1985 35hp Evinrude, and a 1969 Spartan trailer.


----------



## batman

Just getting back into fishing the local lakes and rivers,so I had to get a boat ,and here it is:















See I told you it would fit,honey.




Hope to see some of you'all on the water
DanD


----------



## fender66

Great boat Dan....welcome aboard!


----------



## batman

Thanks much!
Anyone in the tidewater area looking to fish area lakes and rivers,give me a shout,perhaps we could do some fishin.
Later
DanD


----------



## Hanr3

I dont think I ever posted a pic to this thread.

Here you go, one fully loaded boat. Link to the build in my Signature, and build I did. Everything from pulling the bench seats, building a custom center cabinet for my livewell/electrical control center/battery storage/seat, flat floor, plumbing and wiring throught out, storage lockers, led lighting, rod stroage, and I managed to get all the original floatation back in her. 

And in the pic the boat is loaded with camping/fishing gear for the weekend.


----------



## kairo

Here's my 16' Lowe "Big Jon" behind my Jeep Liberty.


----------



## rockbass

14'


----------



## ohiobass

Just got it last month.
2001 Smoker Craft 16 ft Big Fish / 9.9hp Johnson


----------



## keddano

Here's my old Girl. Use to use it for alot of Swamp Duck Hunting in Michigan,then after the Lab died,sorta fell out of hunting and she sat since '97. Since then we moved to Iowa land of Corn and damned Creeks,so just redid the wood in the transom and currently has a 1960 5.5 Johnson for her.(will be upgrading to a 15 HP soon) She is in need of a new Camo Job and will be adding some upgrades to use for River Running and fishing. The plastic name plates were broken and gone since I got it given to me years ago. So it is registered as a unknown. Does anyone recognize what brand it is by the corner of the remaining plate,they were on both sides in the rear? It was a white plate and looks like a teal color boarder and the name may have been too. Seems like Sears had them like that? Thanks Guys and Great Site


----------



## jon3516

Hi Guys,
I'm new to the site but not new to boat mods and this is the last one I did. It's a 1983 Duracraft 1436 with a 1976 9.9 Evinrude. Motor cover is off of a 15. It's nothing fancy but it fits my needs perfectly. I just did a low deck up front, closed in the rear over the gas tank, put a floor in the middle and camo'd it with a stencil I made. I am going to find a 1542 or a 1648 to build for a river boat after the first of the year. Thanks for looking and I love this site!


----------



## ckr74

Here's mine. A far cry from where I started. 1979 Lowe Big Jon with a 25hp Mariner. Had a few ignition problems but now she runs good. We've had it out 3 times. Can't wait until water temp drops a little.


----------



## McAwful

1995 Weldbilt 16, Honda BF40, Minn Kota Riptide 55 lb thrust


----------



## McAwful

Don't know what i did wrong, but...working on it.


----------



## ecb223

Here is my boat UNKNOWN MAKE custom paint by myself and my daughter


----------



## ecb223

Here is my new boat its a 1975 Alumacraft with a 1966 18hp Evinrude


----------



## Henry Hefner

ecb223 said:


> Here is my boat UNKNOWN MAKE custom paint by myself and my daughter




Sweet paint job! Looks like a tiger is hiding in the tall grass...


----------



## ecb223

Hey thanks alot. It took my daughter only about an hour and a half to tape it all off and or me to spray it. We copied it from an A-10 warthog tank killer. I'm sorry about your son. I was in the Marine Corps also 1991-1996 HMM-364 I was a CH-46E Crew Chief
Semper Fi
Eric


----------



## ecb223

Here is another one


----------



## imbrave1

Grumman circa 1950's. I sent them 2 emails and no response yet. I better call them for a date of manufacture.


----------



## tinfanatic

My Feather Craft Topper 12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am NC and love these boats. I need a motor.....9.5-15hp...!


----------



## Flatsdaddy

Here's my 1972 Alumacraft 1648 fishing on Apalachicola Bay last weekend. 

I'm planning to paint her and redo her decks soon.


----------



## dixie_boysles

almost done restoring!


----------



## Kimber.45

Here is my 16' Cajun Special. A few more things to finish up and then the entire inside is getting sprayed with olive drab Rhino Liner.


----------



## dixie_boysles




----------



## dimecovers3

Sweeeeeet boat! I need to catch a C-fish Smallie and maybe a nice Muskie this fall/winter. When you got a free friday let me know----I'll bring the bisquits. =D>


----------



## Arrowhand

1 week old


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs, fellas! 8)


----------



## rsmit13

Heres my better halfs nightmare. Its a tracker 1542lw in progress. It started out just a simple duck boat but then i got a wild hair to do more with it to make it more functional for fishing too. So now its on its way becoming a dual purpose boat, fishing most of the time, and when duck season gets here the blind goes on ,put on the mud motor, throw in the bags of decoys, guns, and the dog . best of both worlds. Ive still gotta put a low deck in front with a seat and storage, and a pedistal seat in the back somewhere.


----------



## dimecovers3

Good thing your better half doesn't have the server codes............... :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## RiverRunner

Got a new 2010 Tohatsu 50 for my boat.





The 25 Yamaha I had on it is for sale BTW.....let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## RiverRunner

I have since put a custom skeg gaurd and SS prop on 50 Hotsu


----------



## ENIRB

12' Jon & 14' Mirrocraft


----------



## Phil_R

G3-1652VBW
EZ Load trailer
Nissan 20HP 4-stroke

Actual length: 15' 10"
Beam: 71" (@ transom)
Bottom: 52"
Transom: 20.75"
Hull weight: 400 lbs.


----------



## Saltymut

Phil_R said:


> G3-1652VBW
> EZ Load trailer
> Nissan 20HP 4-stroke
> 
> Actual length: 15' 10"
> Beam: 71" (@ transom)
> Bottom: 52"
> Transom: 20.75"
> Hull weight: 400 lbs.



Hey Phil, Nice boat. Take a look at my gallery to see what I've done to my 1652VBW.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=285

I've done a few more mods to it since these pics were taken.


----------



## lucescoflathead

How do you like the Nissan? I've been thinking about getting the same motor for my Polar Kraft.


----------



## fender66

WOW....look at all these new members. WELCOME ABOARD EVERYONE! This family just keeps getting bigger and better.


----------



## Phil_R

lucescoflathead said:


> How do you like the Nissan? I've been thinking about getting the same motor for my Polar Kraft.


Starts every time, (electric start) easy on fuel, runs low speeds without issue, jumps the G3 up on step... does what I need. Don't know the "top speed" with my boat, Suwannee River is too low for speed runs. "Bumped" over many submerged logs/trees without damage to lower unit/skeg/prop... operation from no-wake to on-plane is very good.

Haven't loaded G3-1652VBW to capacity (hull weight + 1000 lbs.) but typical load on outboard is 1100 lbs. (Hull: 400, outboard: 124, fuel/battery: 76, people/cargo: 500, total weight = 1100 lbs.) First Tohatsu purchase was in late 1980's, would definitely purchase another Tohatsu/Nissan/Mercury.


----------



## lucescoflathead

Thanks for the reply. Todd


----------



## DuraCraft

This is one thing I really love about this forum: all kinds of boats here, and all of us are equally proud (as we should be!) of no matter what kind of boat we have. From small jons all the way to big bass boats. Well, I need to post a photo of mine... coming soon.


----------



## DuraCraft

hyzerbomber said:


> Going to pick-er up tonigh!!
> Thanks for all the ideas I will be sure to share my progress as it goes. Any body seen a boat like this? The seats slide on a track and interior side panels have floatation foam, rated for 25HP. Can not wait to start!!!!!



Now, hyzer, that is one neat boat! I have never seen one with sliding seats. Wish my old DuraCraft had sliding seats, then I wouldn't have to move my front seat. Good find there!


----------



## hyzerbomber

Thanks DuraCraft, still trying to find the time to start... 
Have many fun ideas and hope to start a MOD thread soon.
The sliding seats offer many interesting opportunities, one of which is have multiple setup's. My current thinking is to "connect" the two sliding benches to make a sliding deck/storage that I can slide (and secure) to the back and have the entire front of the boat open to haul stuff, move it to the center and have two swivel seats (mounted to the floor on either side of the deck/table) for fishing and the third to slide the deck all the way to the front to offer a lounging deck for kicking back and enjoying the day


----------



## RPjet

New member here from Camp Hill, PA. Here are some pictures of my 2010 RiverPro LoPro 186 DCC. It is powered by a 200 hp inboard jet (Opti Sportjet). This boat will run extremely shallow (say 3 to 4 inches), which is needed for the rivers I fish - The Juniata and Susquehanna River in the central Pa area.

I Also have a 2002 Tracker PT 185 XT with a 90/65 Merc 2 stroke jet that I am getting ready to put up for sale now that the RiverPro is broken in.

Behold:


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: RPjet

I spent an hour on RiverPros website the other day. I am jealous for sure. I want one. I know it says it can hold 7 foot rods in the locker, but can it hold 7'6?


----------



## RPjet

Jim,

Thanks for the welcome!

To answer your question about 7'6" rods the answer is no. 7' rods will just fit - you have to bend them a little to get them into the rod locker but they do fit. I carry 9 rods in my boat at all times with 8 of them from 6' to 6'6" - only one is a 7'er.

Dave


----------



## Jim

Cool, Thanks for the info. 

How do you like the boat so far?


----------



## RPjet

For the areas that I fish it is great! I had the HD bottom option installed when they built it - this is an extra .250 inch thick section that is about two feet wide and runs the length of the boat. Lots of impact resistance in case of the unexpected impact with a rock or log. 

I have used it on lakes in Canada this past August and there it is serviceable but it is out of its' realm. I had cavitation problems when the wind picked up and produced 1' or larger rollers. Where this boat really shines is in shallow rock infested waters. It will run in 3- 4 inches of water. Top speed is right at 50 mph but it sucks gas at this speed. It will cruise all day long at about 30 mph. Actually at 30 mph it uses less gas than my Tracker with the 90/65 jet. It will remain on plane at about 12 - 15 mph. The holeshot is unbelievable, it gets up on plane immediately!

Granted given the price tag on a fully optioned RiverPro is fairly high, this isn't a boat for the casual fisherman. But it fills the niche quite nicely for what it is made for. There are very few Jet boats that will run where this one will. The only other boats I can name are the Rockproof RiverRocket and the Snyder custom made boats that are capable of running where this boat will and they are priced in the same range.

How do I like it thus far? You should see the silly grin on my face every time I punch the throttle!

Dave


----------



## fender66

Hey RPJet...welcome to TB. You're gonna love it here. That boat of yours is pretty nice. They actually build them about 40 minutes from where I live. I've been meaning to stop by there sometime, but can't justify it. My boat is better than I deserve and don't need temptations. :mrgreen: 

Anyway....welcome and hang on...you're about to have a great ride here with us Tin Boaters.


----------



## PartsMan

1969 Starcraft Super Star. More of a restore than a conversion.





Cheap bow mount.




I don't have any pics of the 9.9 Johnson.


----------



## fender66

Nice looking rig you have there Partsman.....Lots of character!

Oh yeah..... :WELCOME: ABOARD.....this a great place to make new friends!


----------



## jdret

She ain't pretty, but she's mine, '56 Feathercraft Golden Rocket runabout.


----------



## DuraCraft

jdret, man, I love that old boat! I haven't seen one of those Feathercrafts in many a year - it is great! And, you're wrong; it is pretty!


----------



## gouran01

frickin fantastic boat jdret! I think I'd have to with out doubt leave that thing paint free and polish the hell out of er!


----------



## lucescoflathead

I'd make a race boat out of it. Period correct motor,tuck and roll interior maybe a paint scheme like an old fighter plane. Just my thoughts. The boat looks cool. Todd


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rigs, fellas!


----------



## 19coupe93

I just picked this one up today. It'a a 1980 Terry Bass Pro 40. I purchased it without the motor though. I plan to finish the project and put my Mercury 40hp on her.


----------



## fender66

Sweet ride 19Coupe93 and welcome. Great to have you here. Keep us posted on any updates and of course the fish you catch from it. :mrgreen:


----------



## richg99

I guess I originally posted this pix in the wrong forum. Any ways...here is my ten year old, new-to-me Lowe 160W (wide). It is rigged as a bass boat. Has a 40 hp Johnson. First such style (bass-boat) boat ( out of many boats) that I have ever owned. It spent much of its ten year life parked in a boat barn...all alone. I intend to reverse that life-style. Ha Ha

regards, Rich


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Here's mine.The day that I bought it.It looks a little differant right now.Can't wait to put the new boat up in a couple more weeks.


----------



## fender66

Sweeeeet rides boys!


----------



## geeksterman

Hello All,
I just purchased a SEARS 1973 12ft Aluminum V-Hull and trailer for only $350.00 from Craiglist and this will be my first mod project. I really love this site and have learned a lot and have accumilated a lot of cool ideas. Pictures will be posted as I progress and am going to need a lot of advice. I'm looking to apply STEELFLEX on the hull, prime and paint the inside and install carpeted wooden platforms with storage boxes.


----------



## geeksterman

How do I load pics of my boat here???


----------



## fender66

geeksterman said:


> How do I load pics of my boat here???


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3664


----------



## geeksterman

Hi,
I just purchased this boat from Craiglist for $350.00 and want some ideas on painting and installing a carpeted deck. A lot of you guys have done awesome work real cool mods on your boat and I can really use some help with mine, being that 1) It's my first boat and 2) I'm really on a tight budget. please help!
[imghttps://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb462/geekster5926/TinBoats%20Photos/12ftV-Hull11.jpg][/img]


----------



## geeksterman

Here are some more pics of my SEARS 1972 12ft Aluminum V-Hull....I've decided to bottom coat with STEELFLEX...from what I've read...that stuff is awesome!















any suggestions on prepping my boat???


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Looks like it will take you longer to get the materials and figure out how you want it to look,then it will to actually do it.That's always very nice.Nice Ride !!


----------



## geeksterman

I removed the transom rotted wood and wire brush sanded all the crap out so when I'm ready for the new transom wood.
















Well...not yet...I still have to clean it some more.


----------



## geeksterman

It's getting there....


----------



## geeksterman

When I'm finished sanding this part, I start the paint removal on the inside. Question: Do I use a wire brush on my drill, sand it by hand, or use paint stripper? someone please reply and help this rookie !


----------



## albright1695

Nice boat. What part of NC are you in?


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Better put it on Jon Boat mods and start your thread of repairs.I think they just want a pic of your boat here.


----------



## geeksterman

I'm at Morrisville, NC.


----------



## mmf

Picture of my 24 Ft SeaArk super-jon, 8 ft beam. 150 HP Black Max and Yamaha 9.8 HP kicker motor. I mainly use for striper and big catfishing. Does not have a floor in it for the moment, just the ribs. I got a real good deal back in 1997 at AK McCollum in Fayetville, NC, This boat was a NEW carryover from the year before and they knocked off $1100 bucks off the price so I jumped on it! Since then, these boats have quadroupled in price I think due to metal pricing! I will be adding a heated cabin, extended deck and floor on this boat probably in the spring and will post photos and plans. It will have a helm enclosed in the cabin too. I plan on doing it with aluminum but I must save up the dollars first because sheet aluminum is high right now!


----------



## SaltyBuckster

What a "Monster".Very nice !!


----------



## 12_Tinner

Hey guys, I've asked lot's of questions now just got to get the boat out of storage  I have a older 12' Deep V(so I call). No trailer for it but I definitely have a truck that will pull this little guy(Ford F-150). 

Plans include: 

-Full paint job, black on the outside, silver on top edge and white or gray on the inside.
-Varnish and sanding of the rear bench top.
-Elevated floor overlaying the middle bench and front bench.
-Pedestal mount and bucket seat in front of boat.
-Another floor but laying as low as it can go in front of rear bench extending to middle bench.
-Full carpet and wood treatment on plywood.
-$100-$300 Fish Finder, looking at the new units by lowrance(installed on front trolling motor box.
-Used or new MK Power Drive or Motor Guide wireless(45lb thrust)
-Used 9.9hp or 15hp outboard.

And last but not least more fish to be swung in 

And the boat 

Full and messy





Empty and clean





Lot's of big awesome boats but just as many if more smaller crafts that just look awesome.


----------



## fender66

12Tinner.....not only is that a great boat, but I love the photos of it too. Very cool......Oh.....and WELCOME! Good to have you hear!


----------



## 12_Tinner

fender66 said:


> 12Tinner.....not only is that a great boat, but I love the photos of it too. Very cool......Oh.....and WELCOME! Good to have you hear!



I agree 100%, I can picture the final product so good. I also ordered two big Power Pro decals I want to put on the outside of the bow...there about a foot long each but would be a nice way to bring the white inside color out to the exterior. Also the seats came with the boat so didn't go wrong there. It will take some time, if anything the reno will be done, might need to hold off on a electric motor just cause i would rather buy new but i got a little 30lb thrust endura i could get up front somehow for the summer if need be.

Only 1 rivet leaks and once sealed and painted over twice on the inside and out im sure it will be fine. My uncle paints cars and will be doing it with spray guns, he adds hardners and stuff that makes the paint shine so nicely.

Tightlines,
Mike


----------



## keelm

This is my new boat. My father in law gave this to me for Christmas. He fully re-did the motor and boat. I have so many ideas for it, but not sure where to start. I am open to any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## 12_Tinner

Nice boat buddy, looks pretty clean. Great gift for anybody


----------



## knotslippin

Hi there, just noticed this section of the forum. I have been posting in mods. 

Here is my 14ft Sundance skiff with a 25hp Merc. It now has a 40hp Evinrude.






And here is my new project. Still working on it. 17ft tx17

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16745

There are definitely some cool looking tins on here.


----------



## Pops14

Heres my winter project


----------



## fender66

SWEET! Looks like a great project!


----------



## jspansel

1960 Valco 13'. Sanded and sealed the inside with Gluvit, then ZC, Primer,and paint.


----------



## pharaoh2




----------



## SaltyBuckster

Nice and very clean looking.


----------



## Waterwings

Great rigs, fellas! 8) 


12_tinner,

Agree with fender66, and the first pic of your boat is great.


----------



## nsew45

Here is my 18' Alumacraft, center console with a Johnson 90HP. I have a 50lb thrust Minn Kota Riptide, DeLorme PN-60w SE GPS with SPOT and a Humminbird 570. Being a flat bottom it is uncomfortable in choppy conditions, but it gets into the flats and shallows really well.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice rig! Just guessing, but your screen name is short for *n*orth, *s*outh, *e*ast, *w*est?


----------



## CHPSDLX

New to site.Wanted to post some pics of my 1999 Western 12' jon boat.Lookin for some feedback and ideas.Has anyone out there put a bimini enclosure on there jon,if so,show me some pics.

BEFOR








AFTER


----------



## fender66

WOW....nicely done. What is the covering on the floor/decks. Can't tell if that's carpet or ???

Looks very nice.......and welcome to TB. Happy to have you here.


----------



## jspansel

CHPSDLX said:


> New to site.Wanted to post some pics of my 1999 Western 12' jon boat.Lookin for some feedback and ideas.Has anyone out there put a bimini enclosure on there jon,if so,show me some pics.View attachment 4
> 
> BEFOR
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> AFTER




Nice boat!!! Love seeing these hunting/fishing boats.


----------



## bulldog

1984 Lowe 18' with a 1974 Merc Tower of Power 150.


----------



## fender66

bulldog said:


> 1984 Lowe 18' with a 1974 Merc Tower of Power 150.


Hey Bulldog.... I know that park and that ramp. Live about 10 minutes max from there. Hope to hook up with you sometime....and welcome to TinBoats!


----------



## bulldog

fender66 - I work in Fenton near the Stratford and go to George Winter a lot. I'm sure we'll run in to each other.


----------



## DBrooke

Here's the girl I just sold










And here's the new one 1978 Terry Bass Boss bought the same day I sold my old one (justs started the mods on it)


----------



## Seth

bulldog said:


> 1984 Lowe 18' with a 1974 Merc Tower of Power 150.



Nice jetter. I bet it runs great with that 150 on the back.


----------



## bulldog

It moves pretty well. 38 on GPS but I'm lightening it up as we speak so MAYBE I will be able to push 40. Runs great for a 37 year old motor.


----------



## Seth

bulldog said:


> It moves pretty well. 38 on GPS but I'm lightening it up as we speak so MAYBE I will be able to push 40. Runs great for a 37 year old motor.



I figured you would get a little more out of it then that actually. I GPS'd my rig at 35/36 on average and my buddy had an 1860 with a 150 Etec and ran right at 39/40.


----------



## fender66

> I figured you would get a little more out of it then that actually. I GPS'd my rig at 35/36 on average and my buddy had an 1860 with a 150 Etec and ran right at 39/40.



Wonder what mine will run. I don't have GPS to check. I always figured it was in the 40s, but I'm also running heavy with all my gear too.


----------



## reedjj

Well, I picked up my new 2011 Alumacraft 1542 from Academy sports in Orange Park, FL yesterday. It was $997. at Academy Sports. I couldn't find anything similar in size and rated for 25 hp (1440, 1442, 1448, 1546 or 1648) for less or less than $1,400. at a dealer. I would have bought a used boat if I could have found just a hull and trailer but every boat I looked at was either too nice to re-build, or too ragged out to bother with.

My plan is to deck the back out from the bench to the transom, put in a hatch to get to the gas tank and a pedestal seat in the center of the bench.

As for the controls, I am going to install a side console. but I am going to do something a little different than I have seen on other tin-boaters rigs. I am going to deck the middle of the boat with plywood over styrofoam and build a small step just fwd of the rear bench about 6 inches high, 14 inches front to back that will go the width of the boat to mount the drivers seat and passenger seat to. It will be similar in design to a bass boat setup. This will put my center of gravity lower, more toward the center line, and more fwd in the boat than if I were to mount my drivers and passenger seat on the existing bench. It also will allow for the entire rear deck to be used for the pedestal seat and fighting/shooting fish and gators. I mocked it up when I got it home and I have plenty of leg room when seated in the driving position, maybe just enough room to put a small cooler in front of the side console between it and the center bench. The decks will either be carpeted or covered in some sort of non-skid surface. I'm leaning toward the non-skid for ease of cleaning.

The front of the boat will just have the floor plywood decked over styrofoam and covered in the same material I decide on for the rest of the boat. I do plan on extending the front deck about 1 or 2 ribs toward the center bech to make rooom to house 2 batteries. one on each side of the boat. one for the motor and power tilt and trim. The other for lights, trolling motor, or whatever!

The boat is rated for 25hp. but I plan on going about 30 or 35. I looked at the specs on the Merc 4 stroke 25hp and they are the same as the 30hp so I may just go that route and "sup- it up" lol! Original plans were for a Jet and I posted over on the jet thread a week ago. But apparently I am the only guy in Fl that has ever wanted to run a jet outboard and everyone has told me I would be crazy to do it. So short shaft prop it is.

I have been a lurker on here for a while and learned alot form you guys. I look fwd to puttin g some of my newfound knowledge to use. I am also looking fwd to your input as I go fwd on this build. I have never attempted anything like this before!


----------



## jacob

bulldog said:


> 1984 Lowe 18' with a 1974 Merc Tower of Power 150.


what a sweet boat. love the paint. i have a similar merc just a 70hp though


----------



## grasshopper

just got this jon its a 14' 46'' wide it will be a mod boat i will have a bow standing deck and floor in it .


----------



## nkhrfh

New to me 1996 Voyager Lake Raider 1670WT. Just need to clean it up a bit and replace and expand the decking on the bow. 

Oh yeah, newbie to the forum.


----------



## fender66

welcome nkhrfh. (how do you pronounce that?) :LOL2: 

Glad you found us and welcome to the family.


----------



## Troutman

Finally finished my restoration and put a brand new motor on it today! 1967 Starcraft with a 2011 Merc. 9.9 4 stroke.


----------



## jasper60103

That's a sharp ride!


----------



## fender66

Troutman....that is really a sweeeeet looking ride. Very nicely done. =D>


----------



## moelkhuntr

Feb. 5, 2011 We had a Polar Bear Run in SE MO. It's a 05 Xterminator 17/52 and a NEW 08 60/40 E-Tec Jet. It had an 99 40/30 Johnson originally but we wanted a little more. We have spent all fall wiring and cleaning it up and mounting things. It spent 3 years sitting under some trees so you can guess how it looked. Cleaned it up with acid and it looks like new again. It's at my neighbors now (he's an upholstery person) getting new carpet in it. Finally to the point we can use and enjoy instead of working of it each day off. Found out what BOAT stands for (BREAK OUT ANOTHER THOUSAND).


----------



## catfishhunter

heres my playtoy , in the process of replacing carpet and installing floor lights ,



,



, 

this is also before I repainted the trailer , she's not big but she gets me to the fish !!!


----------



## reedjj

moelkhuntr said:


> Feb. 5, 2011 We had a Polar Bear Run in SE MO.



Tell us about it. year, make, model, engine, etc. Looks really nice!


----------



## reedjj

Troutman,

That looks like a new Factory boat! great Job!

Everytime I get on this site I am amazed at how well some of you do your mods and restorations. Its amazing how some of these boats turn out. I think its so cool that a regular guy can buy a second had jon or V-hull boat and in a matter of a few months, and with minimal money build his own boat that rivals the convenience and in most cases beats the quality of a factory built decked out boat from the major manufacturers.

I was on the alumacraft website looking at v-hull boats like the lunker and mod V's like the MV Tex and some of the others. I have seen boats on this site that blow them out of the water.


----------



## screwballl

Hmmm just realized that I had not added mine here yet. Just picked it up 2 weeks ago so it is still work in progress.
It is a 1436, registration says homemade 1990, but I think that was just a coverup for the boat sold without a title, either way it is covered and will work.


The grey covered boards in the Bow pic are the bench seat tops for now.

As purchased:






View of the inside:




I have been sanding and painting the inside sides white, this Florida sun will heat the brown sides super hot, so the white should keep it cooler and keep from frying anything that touches it.

Livewell:





Bow: 





Transom area:





The transom is solid 5/8" or 3/4" plywood, sealed and painted. No problems or weak spots so that means less work to deal with. Just has a little surface mildew that tends to grow easily in this Florida humidity.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice boat Screwball - FL on the registration - add the state to your profile please


----------



## screwballl

Captain Ahab said:


> Nice boat Screwball - FL on the registration - add the state to your profile please



doh forgot about that... done


and thanks!


----------



## red95gtcoupe

Here is my new to me first boat. It's a 1988 bass tracker pro 17. My plan is to fish it this year then maybe fix it up next winter.


----------



## basstender10.6

My 2004 basstender 10.6 with twin minn kota 55's


----------



## LonLB

Troutman said:


> Finally finished my restoration and put a brand new motor on it today! 1967 Starcraft with a 2011 Merc. 9.9 4 stroke.




Nice boat Troutman!!


----------



## reedjj

basstender10.6 said:


> My 2004 basstender 10.6 with twin minn kota 55's



That's a pretty nice little set up! Twin 55lb thrust motors... does that thing plane out. JK


----------



## basstender10.6

reedjj said:


> basstender10.6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 2004 basstender 10.6 with twin minn kota 55's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty nice little set up! Twin 55lb thrust motors... does that thing plane out. JK
Click to expand...

Thanks! it does about 25-30mph in light wind with a fully charged battery. haha, hopefully i will have a 15hp 2 stroke on the back of it by april


----------



## reedjj

It'll probably go that fast with a 15 on it. Is it rated for that. I figured 9.9hp max.


----------



## basstender10.6

reedjj said:


> It'll probably go that fast with a 15 on it. Is it rated for that. I figured 9.9hp max.


I am going for a 15 because the boat weights 230 pounds which is pretty heavy. it is rated for 15hp and 85 pounds. so i need a two stroke because the four strokes are way too heavy.


----------



## turne032

my vessel

"wild goose" is the name

40 hp johnson with 16 ft legend boat

GPS speed 46 mph

watch out or the dog will drink all your beer!


----------



## fender66

Nice ride and very cute dog. Is that a jet pump?


----------



## turne032

fender66 said:


> Nice ride and very cute dog. Is that a jet pump?



yes, that is a jet pump!


----------



## Scottinva

I posted this under the Jet boat forum, but here it is again. 2008 Snyder 16x60 jet boat with a 115 Etec, 101 Terova, UHMW bottom and intake. Only runs mid 30s, but can take a beating.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Here's a pic of mine, not very good.
16' 42" Blazer SS
40hp Evinrude
GPS'd 41mph (and gaining)


----------



## reedjj

More pics Lil' Blue Rude!


----------



## Jimmie

Finally got a boat. Now to get busy with a few mods and then get to fishing. It's a 1436 Polarkraft with a Ted Williams 7.5. It already has a plywood floor and swivel seats. Need a live well and some rod holders and I'll be set. 

Jimmie https://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i476/slimshady20r/


----------



## fender66

Jimmie said:


> Finally got a boat. Now to get busy with a few mods and then get to fishing. It's a 1436 Polarkraft with a Ted Williams 7.5. It already has a plywood floor and swivel seats. Need a live well and some rod holders and I'll be set.
> 
> Jimmie https://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i476/slimshady20r/



Way to go Jimmie....and welcome to TinBoats! Great to have you here!


----------



## Greenedog

Here's my old boat. It was immaculate and I hated to take it out on the river and get it all muddy, so I sold it. :wink: 






Here's my "new" boat I just bought last month. This thing's gonna look good with some mud on it! :mrgreen: 




1974 16' Ouachita with a '85 25 horse Evinrude.


----------



## guppymatt




----------



## lawnservice321

this is a grumman 1542 that i'm working on.


----------



## FSNMachine

The sylvan is the reason I joined this forum and for use up north and for the smaller rivers and lakes. The other boat is my Great Lakes Troller for Salmon Rainbow and Walleye


----------



## fender66

Now that's one big tin! Welcome to TinBoats! Happy to have you here.


----------



## FSNMachine

fender66 said:


> Now that's one big tin! Welcome to TinBoats! Happy to have you here.



Thanks for the welcome. As for the big tin it was the deepest and widest I could find in a 14 footer. It 30" deep with a 68" beam. I could not go any longer since I already had the fiberglass boat and truck in the driveway the tin boat had to fit in the garage in order to have a parking space for it. So the challenge was to find the deepest widest boat I could get so it can handle some rough water.


----------



## fender66

That perspective makes it look a whole lot longer than 14 foot. I'd have guessed at least 20.


----------



## FSNMachine

fender66 said:


> That perspective makes it look a whole lot longer than 14 foot. I'd have guessed at least 20.


Yea that perspective may be a little deceptive. Here's another.


----------



## fender66

FSNMachine said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That perspective makes it look a whole lot longer than 14 foot. I'd have guessed at least 20.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that perspective may be a little deceptive. Here's another.
Click to expand...


That is so different that I actually laughed when I saw the new pic. (No offense though) Really made a difference seeing it from the side! :shock:


----------



## pussiwillow

heres my new to me 12 foot jon boat i just picked up, its name is "recession proof" and it has a long journey ahead of her. got it last night and tonight i picked up a good shape and good running 81 johnson 15 hp outboard for 200 bucks with a 6gal gas tank and new fuel line its not much but its my first boat, couldnt go any bigger since it will be towed by car once i get trailer


----------



## fender66

Looks like a great project pussiwillow. Don't forget to take pictures of any mods that you make. Oh...and welcome aboard. Happy to have you here. When you get a chance...please put your location in your profile. We like to know at least what state people are from. Several of us even hook up and have made great friends this way.


----------



## reedjj

15 hp on a 12 foot Jon is gonna be a lot of fun. Looks like your gonna need to raise the transom or jet a jackplate if thats a longshaft. I would do a stick steer set up from the middle bench!


----------



## Tin Can

Well im new to the site and just trying to figure out how to use it, lol, but here.s my rig.


----------



## pussiwillow

my 15 horse is a short shaft it should really push it well. i cant wait


----------



## batman

Welcome Tin Can,
Nice rig and camo.


----------



## Tin Can

Thank for the welcoming and the compliments. This looks to be a real cool site for jonboat owners.


----------



## fender66

Tin Can said:


> Thank for the welcoming and the compliments. This looks to be a real cool site for jonboat owners.



Hey Tin Can....that is a sweet boat. Love the paint job. As for this site......you couldn't have been more right. This is a real cool site for jonboat owners and we are a great family. Welcome to the family.


----------



## Tin Can

Glad to now be a part of it! Thanks for the complements I'll try to post some pica of the it on the water.


----------



## Alumacraft

03' 1236 Lund, 76' 9.9 Evinrude


----------



## Tin Can

Nice boat I bet that rude pushes that Lund fast!!!! Post some pics of it on the water.


----------



## reedjj

Alumacraft,

Man that evinrude is a perfect fit for that 1236 lund boat.


Tin Can.

I love that camo job. I tried to do something similar on my Gheenoe (when I had it) with palm leaves. It looked good but didn't turn out as good as yours though. I really like your cooler/livewell with rod holder set up. That is a great little boat!


----------



## Tin Can

Thanks alot for the nice compliments reedjj, it's a fun little boat and I love te rod holders set up, if your thinking about something similar. I also own a 16' and love it too. Just the Jon re registered and the trailer too. So maybe next weekend I'll have some pics to post of her on the water. Thanks again and good fishing- Tin Can


----------



## RiverRunner

Been a while since I have been on here. I can't remember if I posted a pic of my new 50 I put on my Polar Craft.








With the old CMC Trim and Tilt before the Jack plate above.


----------



## fender66

Very cool.....

Hope you have a good excuse for being gone! :LOL2:


----------



## RiverRunner

Actually I do.....I haven't been using my Tinboat lately. I got an Airboat around Christmas and that is all I have wanted to take out! Man it sure is fun!





And my boy loves it!


----------



## fender66

Now that's cool!


----------



## mtnwkr




----------



## GreatWhite

Here is my tinny.....love it....works well at my home lake at 7000' 

1984 Mirrocraft 1256......cleaned, sanded and re-finished, inside and out.
1973 MagicTilt trailer......replaced/fabbed new tounge, sanded, painted, new winch & coupler.

Hardwired PirahnaMax 170 graph, 50# Prowler TM....

Nissan 3.5hp (keeping eye out for upgrade, but works for now!)

Attached are some before/after pics.....


----------



## fender66

Great shots guys. Love pictures of tins.


----------



## flatboat

here's one i did


----------



## 12voltchad




----------



## fender66

That's a very cool pain job 12voltchad.....and :WELCOME: to TinBoats!


----------



## reedjj

flatboat said:


> here's one i did



Looks great. what kind of boat and what size is it. What size Merc. is it? any other mods ? Looks like a 60 hp 2stroke?


----------



## flatboat

thanks .40 2 stroke short w/ trim& bigger carbs ,16x46 southfork. close ribs keep bottom from hookin . cmc trim,gone .. 15+ yamaha painted stainless prop.


----------



## Smells Fishy

G3 Goldn Eagle 165 with 60/40 jet


----------



## CaptDag

My boat and some of it's fond memories.


----------



## bulldog

Smells Fishy said:


> G3 Goldn Eagle 165 with 60/40 jet




Awesome boat!! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## tinfanatic

Just bought today.....this was kept in a garage since new.........even has both SEARS emblems riveted on the sides. NICE !!!
1973 SEARS 14' (bought without trailer pictured)


----------



## bguy

1978 16' monark , just gettin' started with my first boat. im building it for my son and I.


----------



## reedjj

Since I started my build I have waited to put a pic on this thread. Here is my 2010 Alumacraft 1542 "Swamp Sled".

1999 Mercury 25hp longshaft on a minijackplate. 11/32nds plywood floors with foam underneath. 15/32nds plywood front deck with 2x2 structure. Alumacraft Side console. Cranking battery inside the center bench.

unknown year karavan trailer pieced together with spare parts.

Total build cost $2,700.00


----------



## RiverRat71

Hi all! Here is our current boat just after we did a custom camo paint job on it last summer. It's a late 60s 16' Sea Nymph. It was my husband's grandfather's fishing boat. I think it turned out great but my husband still wants a newer War Eagle, g3, Grizzly type duck/fish boat..looking now and that's how I found this site! Great resources here!


----------



## fender66

Hey RiverRat71....welcome to TinBoats. You're gonna love it here. We are one big happy family, and since you said "my husband", I can only assume you are female. You are definitely outnumbered here, but it's always good to have some female input. Hope to hear lots from you and your husband.


----------



## dregsfan

I've been cruising Craigslist for a beamy 14 footer, but couldn't pass on this low-mileage '71 Valco 12 with a '71 Evinrude 9.5 for $300. This was garage kept most of it's life. The boat is cherry! Original paint, perfect Valco stickers and transom wood, no dent or dings. Came with Eide transom wheels with tow bar, motor cart and more. A carb rebuild and new impeller and I should be good to go. Pics from the CL ad.


----------



## fender66

dregsfan said:


> I've been cruising Craigslist for a beamy 14 footer, but couldn't pass on this low-mileage '71 Valco 12 with a '71 Evinrude 9.5 for $300. This was garage kept most of it's life. The boat is cherry! Original paint, perfect Valco stickers and transom wood, no dent or dings. Came with Eide transom wheels with tow bar, motor cart and more. A carb rebuild and new impeller and I should be good to go. Pics from the CL ad.



Wow...that's an awesome find. Congrats!

And....Steve Morse and the Dregs ROCK! :beer:


----------



## back4more

Tin Can said:


> Well im new to the site and just trying to figure out how to use it, lol, but here.s my rig.



I like the cooler/rod holder combo. can you post more pics of it by itself ? [-o< 

thanks


----------



## davew

Here is a walk about of mine


https://youtu.be/qES9my6ruA4


----------



## fender66

davew said:


> Here is a walk about of mine
> https://youtu.be/qES9my6ruA4



Nice tour. I feel like I should buy a souvenir for my refrigerator. :LOL2:


----------



## davew

fender66 said:


> davew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a walk about of mine
> https://youtu.be/qES9my6ruA4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tour. I feel like I should buy a souvenir for my refrigerator. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


HA HA


----------



## Evil996Twin

A buddy of mine found this site for me. I picked up a 12' flat bottom aluminum Ouashita jon boat last Monday for my father. The more I read and look at pictures, the more excited I am getting about starting on this little project. However, I have a boat of my own that takes most of my time and of course, money. I am hoping by the end of this year, definitely by the end of next I should have it done.

I took this picture at the sellers house.. Price was 65 dollars.




It came with two working Minn Kota trolling motors, and a third junker.




And here is my baby next to it, a 1997 Bryant 212 Limited.


----------



## fish2keel

Ill bite....Heres my boat a 2002 Tracker Grizzly 1648. Was owned by an older man in town that used it a hand full of times since the sheriffs deportment gave him an airboat to use before he retired. The bow doesn't even have a roller mark from the roller and it still has the factory sticker from the bass pro shops in orlando! Couldn't believe it. Ya'll be looking for my build coming up within the next week. This boat has plans! Getting a custom console I bet none of you have seen before, a 40 hp tiller going on friday, seats, and the goods although staying open hull  Should be a good boat and do exactly what I want...catch big fish!

Enjoy guys and be looking for the thread


----------



## fender66

fish2keel said:


> Ill bite....Heres my boat a 2002 Tracker Grizzly 1648. Was owned by an older man in town that used it a hand full of times since the sheriffs deportment gave him an airboat to use before he retired. The bow doesn't even have a roller mark from the roller and it still has the factory sticker from the bass pro shops in orlando! Couldn't believe it. Ya'll be looking for my build coming up within the next week. This boat has plans! Getting a custom console I bet none of you have seen before, a 40 hp tiller going on friday, seats, and the goods although staying open hull  Should be a good boat and do exactly what I want...catch big fish!
> 
> Enjoy guys and be looking for the thread



Great boat and deal.....looking forward to the mod pictures.


----------



## TheFishDoctor

It's my first time posting but i've enjoyed your guys message board for awhile now. You all are very knowledgeable to everything fishing,and i hope my modifications to my boat turn out as well as the boats i've seen on here.Here's a pic of The Scalleywag!





My boat is a 1991 bayrunner, it was made in alaska. She is 17'6"and has a width of 77" and came with a canopy, 40hp johnson and a galvanized easy loader trailer. Modifications to come, i want to raise the front deck, create a back deck and 2 bait tanks/ livewells.Here's some more pics.


----------



## fender66

TheFishDoctor said:


> It's my first time posting but i've enjoyed your guys message board for awhile now. You all are very knowledgeable to everything fishing,and i hope my modifications to my boat turn out as well as the boats i've seen on here.Here's a pic of The Scalleywag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modifications to come, i want to raise the front deck, create a back deck and 2 bait tanks/ livewells.



Hey FishDoc...that's a great boat. Kind of reminds me of some of the jets that run the big fast rivers our west. Keep us posted on your progress and of course...... :WELCOME: Aboard! Happy to have you here.


----------



## reedjj

TheFishDoctor said:


> It's my first time posting but i've enjoyed your guys message board for awhile now. You all are very knowledgeable to everything fishing,and i hope my modifications to my boat turn out as well as the boats i've seen on here.Here's a pic of The Scalleywag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modifications to come, i want to raise the front deck, create a back deck and 2 bait tanks/ livewells.



Man that is a coool boat! What kind is it? Alot of options with a boat like that. I also thought of the inboard jets outwest when i saw it.

Rally looking fwd to this one.


----------



## reedjj

fish2keel said:


> Ill bite....Heres my boat a 2002 Tracker Grizzly 1648. Was owned by an older man in town that used it a hand full of times since the sheriffs deportment gave him an airboat to use before he retired. The bow doesn't even have a roller mark from the roller and it still has the factory sticker from the bass pro shops in orlando! Couldn't believe it. Ya'll be looking for my build coming up within the next week. This boat has plans! Getting a custom console I bet none of you have seen before, a 40 hp tiller going on friday, seats, and the goods although staying open hull  Should be a good boat and do exactly what I want...catch big fish!
> 
> Enjoy guys and be looking for the thread



I am trying to find one just like that for another build I cant wait to see what you do with it. Tiller and a console? Most guys go with the tiller to save the space lost when you use a console. Kinda defeats the purpose?

Other than Troy Landry on Axe men I have never seen a console on a Tiller motor before? Keep us posted on your build!


----------



## fish2keel

Troy laundry is from swamp people....and thats actually the exact console concept im going with. 

I dont need to save the space as I usually fish alone but I want the tiller so that I can drive through the swamps down here. The rain and wind kick up down here in the south pretty fast when on the water and the console is nice to keep the spray off


----------



## Fishin'Fool

Shes not much, but better than fishing from land!


----------



## possom813

Here's my newest project.

1982 or 83(I forget right off) Basstracker lll. The wood on the transom is rotten and ended up bending the the aluminum on the transom. Currently in the process of replacing that. The decks are solid, the carpet isn't very pretty, but the fish won't mind for now.

Getting either a 25hp mercury put on it or a 55hp evinrude. I haven't been able to find the coast guard tag that lists the max hp. It had a 40hp on it that is in pieces. All in all, not too bad, picked it up for 700 on craigslist. 







Busted Transom


----------



## reedjj

fish2keel said:


> Troy laundry is from swamp people....and thats actually the exact console concept im going with.
> 
> I dont need to save the space as I usually fish alone but I want the tiller so that I can drive through the swamps down here. The rain and wind kick up down here in the south pretty fast when on the water and the console is nice to keep the spray off



I watch em both all the time. It's gonna be a cool build!


----------



## BloodStone

*After years of lusting after & dreaming about it, last night I FINALLY got my very first legitimate Bass Boat! \/(they were always out of my price range) A 1978 Monark "Fast 15" (15'). I got in trade for a 1974 15.5' "Fabuglass" Tri-Hull Boat that I initially picked up for a measly $200.00 off CraigsList. I had nothing really invested in that boat except a small amount of time & foam rubber & vinyl. The guy needed a bigger boat for his wife & 3 kids & I always wanted a bass boat so-Voila! Everything appears to be solid, just needs some minor work like wiring, steering wheel & cable replacement, buffing out etc...And I am giving very serious consideration to just dropping the 1972 45hp Chrysler OB motor in favor of a Johnson/Evinrude 40-50hp. Nothing against Chryslers mind you, it's just that the parts are hard to find & SO expensive when you do manage to snag them. I was told the problem was no spark & the suspect is the coils. I'll check that out in detail soon. Right now I'm just enjoying the afterglow. :lol: *

https://s725.photobucket.com/albums/ww256/FrankenFraud/?action=view&current=boatpics3002-1.jpg


----------



## brholth8

Also if someone has any idea of what kind of boat this is that'd be great. It's a 1638


----------



## AgentGray

I am new and about a year late finding this site. I picked up and old 17.5' Alumacraft last year with an even older 70hp Chrysler and 40 lb bow mount TM(Not Pictured) for $800. I have already put a little work in her as I put all new decking in and did some work on the trailer. I have about 1100 in her now. But after fishing with her some and finding this site I am definately going to be changing a few things. Got to figure something our for rod storage and a way to keep the clutter(gear) at bay while on the water. Also wondering if anyone would be willing to share their opinion on inshore salwater fishing in this boat. I worry about how low the back of the boat sits in the water with that beast of a motor. Some of the boats that run up and down the ICW can put out quite a wake. I got a bilge pump, but would probably wouldnt call it a good bilge pump!! It is primarily a river\lake boat, but I still want to be able to go to the coast and pick up some Reds on occasion. I just havent had the nerve to yet. Any other suggestions to help turn this into the ultimate fishing machine would be appreciated.


----------



## reedjj

I love that Alumacraft. 

You should be fine in the intracoastal. I used to fight the wakes of those big sportfishing boats when I lived in NC. Unless your in 25 foot or bigger you are gonna have to be carefull of the wakes of those big boats. As long as your pointed at the wave you wont have to worry about the transom. Get a good bilge pump just in case!

I am always on the lookout for a boat like the one you got. Tracker, G3, Alumacraft, SeaArk. Whatever. I want to turn one into a Center console for use on the St Johns River, and maybe just a little offshore in north coastal FL around Jacksonville and Kings Bay, Ga. 

Very nice find. Since you are going to be using it in Salt you need to take special care to use good materials for your build..... Stainless, aluminum, or good quality plastic stuff. we should all do that anyway!


----------



## ohiobass

just grabbed it off Craigslist last week. 
I installed a rear raised deck, that is a "drop in" removable deck, and replaced tm with a MK Edge.

1998 Grumman 1467SP (14 ft, 67" beam), 9.9 Johnson. MK Edge
Like new shape! 8) 

Gunna make a great limited hp lake boat! :lol:


----------



## ITGuy

New to me 1979 Fisher Marine. Just picked it up today.


----------



## Maverick

Hello everyone, I just stumbled on to this site while searching Jon boats on Youtube. I'm from Washington State and love boating. Here is my Weldcraft Maverick 186 the day I bought it.


----------



## fender66

Maverick said:


> Hello everyone, I just stumbled on to this site while searching Jon boats on Youtube. I'm from Washington State and love boating. Here is my Weldcraft Maverick 186 the day I bought it.



Hey Maverick...welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you as part of the family.


----------



## Derek




----------



## fender66

Nice ride Derek......and glad you have it roped.....I hate having to take a swim to get to my boat. :LOL2:


----------



## Derek

that launch is so shallow I needed 40' of line to get the boat back on the trailer and the front tires of my truck were 2' in from shore. I am not going to be able to get the boat back on the trailer by myself without getting wet.


----------



## etindoll

I am new here great site. Here is my current boat not a tin boat, but I use it for smaller lakes. I also have a 1990 Venture Fish and Ski for the bigger lakes and rivers in my area. Currently have my small one for sale looking to buy a 16' Monark when it sells.


----------



## dixie_boysles

most recent pic:


----------



## 3dees

new to this site. been just lurking for a while. just picked up a new tin. unlike most of you I'm kind of dangerous with tools, so I went new. Crestliner VT19 with a 115 Optimax.


----------



## Mike P

Here is mine ready for a day longlining crappie






ready for a night of shrimping






and with my new everlasting PVC bunks






sorry all I got is cellphone pics


----------



## fender66

Hey 3dees.....nice ride, and welcome to TinBoats.


----------



## 00 mod

Heres my boat, I have been threatening to post some pics for a while, and took a couple with my cell as I loaded up for in the morning! Buddy is getting to my house a 4:45 and load up his rods and tackle box and off we are to the lake!


Jeff


----------



## bulldog

3dees said:


> new to this site. been just lurking for a while. just picked up a new tin. unlike most of you I'm kind of dangerous with tools, so I went new. Crestliner VT19 with a 115 Optimax.



Awesome!! Welcome to the family!!


----------



## 3dees

thanks guys,
took her out for the first time. did'nt know what to expect from a tin, but I am impressed. handles really nice and I can't believe how fast it gets on plane with so little throttle. could'nt push it as I'm breaking it in but opened it up for a few seconds with just a little trim and got 56mph (speedo). I have to wait a while for a gps.


----------



## ohiobass

3dees said:


> thanks guys,
> took her out for the first time. did'nt know what to expect from a tin, but I am impressed. handles really nice and I can't believe how fast it gets on plane with so little throttle. could'nt push it as I'm breaking it in but opened it up for a few seconds with just a little trim and got 56mph (speedo). I have to wait a while for a gps.




Welcome to the site.
Once ya get a tin, ya gotta frequent here. 8) 
Seen ya over on BBC.
jeff (OhioChamp183 on BBC)


----------



## DanMC

Hi everyone, i have to say i'm not sure what makes a tin boat but here is what our 2010 Lund WC14 looks like...she's not done yet...it does have a 2010 Honda 2 Hp and a Honda 25 Hp ,stereo by Sony Marine, speakers by Alpine Marine, Carver bimini, Vision X LED spot light, Scotty acessories including downriggers, Stoltz rollers,BPS guides, Optima blue top batterie,Teleflex voltmeter gauge,Faria hourmeter, some stainless grab handles,4 seats+ cp. seat,Atwood outboard shock-ease,sonar by Humminbird ,Tough Duck lined outboard covers (Canadian Made in Winnipeg,Manitoba...not China) etc.ohh nearly forgot...shit loat of stickers...so right now she looks good to my 6 mo old pregnant wife and i...we are extremelly new to boating but not to fishing...i'm used to fishing on the Danube (Romanian side) and now the lakes of Alberta...soon we hope Sasckatchewan...
Thank you
Dan


----------



## lucescoflathead

Yep I'd say it fits here very nicely. It's a cool boat.


----------



## toothpick

Here are mine. I've had the 1987 Venture for several years. I just purchased the Lowe Big John 1648 recently as a project. I am studying the mods on this site until I get what i want. Haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## huntinfool

Don't know why, but I thought I had posted pics of my boat, back on page 35 or so, but I do not see it, so I guess I better post up. Just started looking for pics and I really do not have any that show it at it's current state. I will take some tomorrow and post up.


----------



## bulldog

Welcome to all the new members!!! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## bulldog

3dees said:


> thanks guys,
> took her out for the first time. did'nt know what to expect from a tin, but I am impressed. handles really nice and I can't believe how fast it gets on plane with so little throttle. could'nt push it as I'm breaking it in but opened it up for a few seconds with just a little trim and got 56mph (speedo). I have to wait a while for a gps.




=D> =D> I can't get over how sweet this boat looks. Looks like it is doing 100 mph sitting still. Congrats again on an awesome boat. Even if you did not do a lot to customize it, you should put a link to a bunch of pics in your signature. If you are getting 56 mph not broken in, you should get close to 60 when broken in and a light load, maybe faster. 60+!?!?!?! That is CRAZY fast for a tin. :shock:


----------



## reedjj

DanMC said:


> Hi everyone, i have to say i'm not sure what makes a tin boat but here is what our 2010 Lund WC14 looks like...she's not done yet...it does have a 2010 Honda 2 Hp and a Honda 25 Hp ,stereo by Sony Marine, speakers by Alpine Marine, Carver bimini, Vision X LED spot light, Scotty acessories including downriggers, Stoltz rollers,BPS guides, Optima blue top batterie,Teleflex voltmeter gauge,Faria hourmeter, some stainless grab handles,4 seats+ cp. seat,Atwood outboard shock-ease,sonar by Humminbird ,Tough Duck lined outboard covers (Canadian Made in Winnipeg,Manitoba...not China) etc.ohh nearly forgot...s**t loat of stickers...so right now she looks good to my 6 mo old pregnant wife and i...we are extremelly new to boating but not to fishing...i'm used to fishing on the Danube (Romanian side) and now the lakes of Alberta...soon we hope Sasckatchewan...
> Thank you
> Dan



Love those Lund's! What kind of fishing do you do in the Danube?


----------



## the hammer

I guess I didn't post it when it was new but here's my G3 2011 1756 SC


----------



## Mike P

the hammer said:


> I guess I didn't post it when it was new but here's my G3 2011 1756 SC



Nice!!


----------



## 3dees

nice ride. you really did'nt mean 6 month old pregnant wife, did you. lol. :LOL2:


----------



## Mike P

Better pic of mine, G3 1448 with Merc 25 2 smoker


----------



## Crappie Stalker

After 23 years of marriage and somewhere around 10 or 12 boats, we finally took the leap and bought a new one specifically suited to our kind of fishing. 
2011 War Eagle 861 Predator, Yamaha 115 4 stroke. 
Took delivery in June 2010 and had just started a new job working 6 and 7 days a week, so here we are in June 2011 and it's only been in the water maybe 8 times. We hope to hit the water regularly this fall!

This pic is right after we brought it home.


----------



## fastcajun

new to here but not new to boats. my current project
2010 1644 alweld sport tunnel
93 tohatsu 25 mega
50 horse carb and intake plate












I cut my J/P in half and bolted the CMC unit to it as to not cause so much stress on the transom and not have to extend my tiller handle.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to Tinboats fastcajun. I like the touches of camo you've applied. Nice looking ride.


----------



## Zum

Nice boat,heard them mega 25's are crazy fast.
The hull on your boat"sport tunnel"...does it have a tunnel?fastcajun


----------



## fastcajun

Zum said:


> Nice boat,heard them mega 25's are crazy fast.
> The hull on your boat"sport tunnel"...does it have a tunnel?fastcajun



Yes the megas are 40 horse motors with 25 horse carbs and the timing turned down. I have replace the 25 carbs with 50 horse carbs and turned the timing to the 50 horse specs along with everything else to make it a 50. (spark plugs, intake, etc)
Yes it has a tunnel, alweld calls it a performance tunnel, its only about 3 inches tall and 18 inches wide unlike the deep narrow "normal" tunnels.
the boat runs about 38-40 with just me in it with a 14p prop. I am running a 13p for better shallow water take off though.


----------



## muskiemike12

My boat 1974 Starcraft seafarer 14. It has sat on shore for the last 6 years. I need to fix it up alittle now that I had to sell my Stratos 285. This site has given me plenty of ideas on what to do. Glad to be here!


----------



## vbgreen

my 1975 monark 1445 all aluminum decking and hatches  9.8 tiller with foward controls as well


----------



## Popeye

DanMC said:


> Tough Duck lined outboard covers (Canadian Made in Winnipeg,Manitoba...not China)



I like the look of those outboard covers


----------



## BassinChris

Well i am new to the site. I have enjoyed reading about and looking at all the cool mods on here. I am not sure what year or make my boat is but i do know it is aluminum so i figured this is the forum to belong to. i have not done any mods yet but there are some coming soon. It is a 12' Vhull. tight lines. chris


----------



## huntinfool

As I said before I thought I had posted up my pics, so here are a few of her in action. These were all from a hunting/fishing weekend with a bunch of bowhunters. While there were no pigs killed, there were some fish caught and several beers consumed =D> 




Loaded down and headed out!


I know, I know why am I standing? Well this creek was full of stumps and if you did not stand up to see them, well......You would hit them. So I had to stand up to see the submerged stumps. (which I only hit three on the way in and two on the way out....A NEW RECORD [I think])


----------



## Popeye

huntinfool said:


> I know, I know why am I standing? Well this creek was full of stumps and if you did not stand up to see them, well......You would hit them. So I had to stand up to see the submerged stumps. (which I only hit three on the way in and two on the way out....A NEW RECORD [I think])



A new record low, or a new record high? :mrgreen:


----------



## huntinfool

Record low number hit.


----------



## fender66

Hey BassinChris. Welcome to TinBoats! This is the forum to belong to even if you don't own a tin. This is the best group of people you'll ever meet on line.

Happy to have you here, and keep us posted with pictures of any mods you make.


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> This is the best group of people you'll ever meet on line.



Sure is


Shhh... Don't mention Ahab to him yet.


----------



## fender66

> Shhh... Don't mention Ahab to him yet.



:LOL2:


----------



## 35Elto

Here's my new one. 64 Starcraft with factory livewell.
New old tin for me.


----------



## Jim

Hi 35Elto,
That looks like a big nice project boat! Looking forward to seeing what your plans are.

Jim


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats 35Elto. Happy to have you here and that tin has a lot of character.


----------



## 35Elto

Thanks guys. I plan on repainting it inside and out. Replacing all the wood also have to rebuild the two floatation compartments. And of course finish the 35 Elto, I set it on transom yesterday. Sure looks good hanging off the rear.


----------



## BassinChris

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best group of people you'll ever meet on line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is
> 
> 
> Shhh... Don't mention Ahab to him yet.
Click to expand...



lmao. i have been reading about mr ahab. i am glad i found this site. i found you guys because of a video posted on youtube


----------



## 35Elto

Chris -what year starcraft?


----------



## Ross

A couple of weeks ago I got this 1963 1436 polar with trailer. I paid $375.00 for both. I added a 55lb motor. I have had it out a couple times, so far so good.


----------



## basstender10.6

fastcajun said:


> new to here but not new to boats. my current project
> 2010 1644 alweld sport tunnel
> 93 tohatsu 25 mega
> 50 horse carb and intake plate
> That boat is going to be a beast!


----------



## CaptDag

You seem to enjoy your stuff more when you buy it with your own hard earned money!
my son with his first rig


----------



## ober51

Welp, it didn't take me long to move on from my last boat, but I drove about 2 hours to get this 1996 17' Tracker Targa with a 60 HP Mariner. The motor is in great shape, started first turn, power trim and tilt, etc.

The boat needs new batteries, and has some corrosion on the back of the boat which I will be attacking tonight and tomorrow. I bought the boat from the first owner, and he had every manual, was a great guy and was very much willing to show me everything before I bought it.

I only have the one picture I took right before hauling her home, but once I clean it up and fix the minor issues, I will post more.

Really pumped I jumped on this (the guy had 15 people asking to see it), as this boat is really great for everything.


----------



## fender66

> You seem to enjoy your stuff more when you buy it with your own hard earned money!
> my son with his first rig



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## FlyBye

Recently purchased this _Tracker Grizzly 1754 _jon boat. I put my truck in the shop after getting the boat home, so I haven't even gotten the boat in the water yet. I have a _Minn Kota Traxxis 55 _transom mount that I will be putting on the bow when I figure out what type of mount I want. I plan on installing carpet sooner or later, but I am contemplating on a few other slight modifications that if chosen will need to be done before the carpet is laid. 

FlyBye


----------



## fender66

> Recently purchased this Tracker Grizzly 1754 jon boat.........



Flybye...that is a great boat with endless possibilities. Congrats! Hope you get her on the water soon.


----------



## silver99gt

1994 shoal runner


----------



## silver99gt

2010 blazer


----------



## fender66

Hey silver99gt. Those are some great ride you have there. Where you located? (you can put that in your profile too cause we like to see that :wink: )

I'm running the same Merc ProMax that you are except yours is 2 years newer (mine is on a 1756 Alweld JC). Love that engine except for the gas that it drinks. :LOL2:


----------



## Donger

Recently bought a 2008 Lund WC 16 from duck hunter in Downeast Maine. He rarely if every used it, sat in barn for two years. When researching "aluminum boat modifications" I found this site which is very informative. Not looking to do much to it other than install seats, fish finder, and down rigger and possibly install floor.


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Donger. Looks like a great find there.


----------



## Popeye

Does that second picture indicate someone has ridden with you before and knows what to expect in the boat? :mrgreen:


----------



## korywithak

New to the forums, but not to boats. I live in Harrisburg and fish the Susky and Juniata. My rig started out as a SeaArk 1660, and was heavily modified for the skinny waters. Stand up front console, tunnel installed, as well as weight distribution, and all aluminum decking and bracing. She treats me very well. Powered by a merc 60/40 2 stroke.


----------



## optaylor823

Kory,
Nice looking rig. Did you do all the modifications yourself? Also is that line-x or something similar on the decks?


----------



## korywithak

I did NOT do the tunnel or fab the console Tom Snyder did both of those for me, everything else I did myself, decking storage, nose deck (Seaarks have NO place to mount a TM), bracing floors, paint, carpet, etc etc. I have tons of photos from the build process. 
And that pic is slightly deceiving, its just nice plush tan carpet.

For reference, here was the day I brought the boat home.














Also, the console that was in this boat, is now in Jaime's inboard Seadoo Jon Rocket!
And the original drivers box (that you can see in the pic) is now in my dads 1448 25/20 Merc Jon, we removed the from bench seat and replaced it with the box.


----------



## fender66

Nicely done Kory and welcome to TinBoats. We seem to be gaining more and more jetters every day. We'd love to see pics of your build when you find time. You can start your own build thread if you like in the Jon and V boat Conversions and Modifications section.


----------



## Zum

I only come at this part of the forum once and awhile.
Just like to say,love looking at all the aluminum boats and thanks to all for posting up your pictures.
All nice boats.


----------



## silver99gt

@ fender66

I love the engine. it only has about 75 hours on it. for mine the fuel consumption is better than i would have guessed. Mine is the X model, thus having the 300 pump on it. makes a huge difference on hole shot. i think i get an average of 4 mpg of 93octane. Only thing i dont like is how damn loud it is. my inboard makes less noise than the promax.


----------



## DanMC

Our 2010 Lund WC14 powered by two Honda outboards, a 2010 Honda BF2 for trolling duty and a 2011 Honda BF25 as the main lake crosser.
Dan


----------



## fastcajun

basstender10.6 said:


> fastcajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> new to here but not new to boats. my current project
> 2010 1644 alweld sport tunnel
> 93 tohatsu 25 mega
> 50 horse carb and intake plate
> That boat is going to be a beast!
Click to expand...



:mrgreen: yeah its pretty fun. im finished with it as far as i know now. maybe some more prop work and tweaking but doubtful. contemplating selling it to fund a 18x44 tunnel.


----------



## fender66

silver99gt said:


> @ fender66
> 
> I love the engine. it only has about 75 hours on it. for mine the fuel consumption is better than i would have guessed. Mine is the X model, thus having the 300 pump on it. makes a huge difference on hole shot. i think i get an average of 4 mpg of 93octane. Only thing i dont like is how damn loud it is. my inboard makes less noise than the promax.



No doubt it's loud. Mine is too. Not sure if I have the "X" or not. How do I even tell?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Baught thisn in Feb. Cranks first lick every time couldn't be any happier with it9


----------



## brokevet

Don't know who made it, or how old it is... But it is mine 
https://picasaweb.google.com/cwardt...key=Gv1sRgCMv_8u_Z5sCfgAE#5627754121878285858


----------



## silver99gt

fender66 said:


> silver99gt said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ fender66
> 
> I love the engine. it only has about 75 hours on it. for mine the fuel consumption is better than i would have guessed. Mine is the X model, thus having the 300 pump on it. makes a huge difference on hole shot. i think i get an average of 4 mpg of 93octane. Only thing i dont like is how damn loud it is. my inboard makes less noise than the promax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt it's loud. Mine is too. Not sure if I have the "X" or not. How do I even tell?
Click to expand...




the only difference is the size of the impeller and pump. im sure there is a way to measure your impeller to tell....or just call troutt n sons and ask Chris.


----------



## DanMC

reedjj said:


> DanMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, i have to say i'm not sure what makes a tin boat but here is what our 2010 Lund WC14 looks like...she's not done yet...it does have a 2010 Honda 2 Hp and a Honda 25 Hp ,stereo by Sony Marine, speakers by Alpine Marine, Carver bimini, Vision X LED spot light, Scotty acessories including downriggers, Stoltz rollers,BPS guides, Optima blue top batterie,Teleflex voltmeter gauge,Faria hourmeter, some stainless grab handles,4 seats+ cp. seat,Atwood outboard shock-ease,sonar by Humminbird ,Tough Duck lined outboard covers (Canadian Made in Winnipeg,Manitoba...not China) etc.ohh nearly forgot...s**t loat of stickers...so right now she looks good to my 6 mo old pregnant wife and i...we are extremelly new to boating but not to fishing...i'm used to fishing on the Danube (Romanian side) and now the lakes of Alberta...soon we hope Sasckatchewan...
> Thank you
> Dan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Lund's! What kind of fishing do you do in the Danube?
Click to expand...


reedjj, on the Danube i used to catch some crazy sized Carp (Crap...as it is known in romanian  in the 10 Kg/20 Lbs range...cat fish in the 25 Kg range...and this was without a boat.We used to make a type of platform suspended in the water ,basically two very tall saw horses that we dragged in about 1 meter and 3/4 deep or about 5' deep water and we would fish from there,when done jump back in the water and drag thr fish to the shore.I remember some metre long Danubian pike...that took forever to bring on to the platform.Remember that in those days we fished with home made rods only..bamboo sticks and some cheap line from USSR.. :LOL2: 
Dan


----------



## BigBiscuit

New guy here. Not new to boating, but just made a deal and picked this up a couple days ago. It's a 1997 Sea Nymph FM168 DLX. Bought it from the original owner. Everything is original with only 21 hours of use on the package. I'm pretty excited to get my grandson out on it for some good times.


----------



## reedjj

Great lookin boat BigBiscuit! That 60hp Johnson is awesome, and you should cruise along pretty quick with it on that 16footer.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats BigBiscuit. Great boat and you should have many great trips with your grandson. Don't forget to take pictures.


----------



## DanMC

Hello BigBiscuit and welcome to the best fishing boat forum there is period =D> .
Dan


----------



## fish4thriLLs

Here's mine: 16', 1980 Lowe with 1980 Mercury 25 hp 2 cycle OB and Motorguide Tracker 40 (43 lb. thrust) T.M.  

Oh, and I might add that this is my first post here. I look forward to meeting you all here and sharing all things aluminum boats!


----------



## fender66

> Here's mine: 16', 1980 Lowe with 1980 Mercury 25 hp 2 cycle OB and Motorguide Tracker 40 (43 lb. thrust) T.M.
> Oh, and I might add that this is my first post here. I look forward to meeting you all here and sharing all things aluminum boats!



That's a great boat. It look a lot longer in that picture to me. :mrgreen: 

BTW...happy to have you on board TinBoats. We look forward to getting to know you too.


----------



## fish4thriLLs

Thanks man. I also learned from being on here that my boat is a "1648", meaning that it's 16' long and 48" across the inside bottom. I never knew that's what that meant  . Also, it's 72" across the widest part of the top.

I've been looking at a bunch of the boat mods on here, and I must say that I'm impressed. I am currently in the process of gathering some material to put a floor in it. Been thinking about using some 1 1/2" thick pink "Foamular" insulation to put between the (1 1/2" high) cross runners on the bottom of the boat. Then, I want to put some FRP sheeting over the top of the Foamular. I'm trying to get away from using wood as the flooring because of the weight. I did a search on FRP on here but didn't find much about anybody using FRP as flooring material. Any ideas? Will the FRP work?


----------



## DanMC

Welcome to the finest tin/alumi/fibre boat (fishing) forum in the world !  
Dan


----------



## lbursell

fish4thriLLs said:


> Then, I want to put some FRP sheeting over the top of the Foamular. I'm trying to get away from using wood as the flooring because of the weight. I did a search on FRP on here but didn't find much about anybody using FRP as flooring material. Any ideas? Will the FRP work?




I bought four sheets of FRP plywood off of Craig's List last year. I'm planning to use it for decking (eventually) on my build. I cut several 6 inch squares out to test with. After sealing the edges, I have left 3 of them outdoors for over a year now. Two other pieces have gone through about 4 cycles of being submerged for days or weeks at a time and then drying out, then repeating the process. So far, no signs of swelling, de-laminating, splitting, etc. with any of them. I think it gonna make a great decking material.

I'm just waiting for some cooler weather before I start stripping paint to make some more progress.


----------



## fish4thriLLs

Yeah, I'm with ya on waiting on the cooler weather before I get into anything big!

The FRP I'm referring to is different than what you're talkin' about. The stuff I'm referring to is more like paneling in thickness. There's no laminating involved in it's manufacturing. I just hope it's stiff enough, but it seems like it will be. I found it at Lowes for $33 a sheet of 4' X 8'.


----------



## ober51

Tracker Targa 17' with a 60HP Mercury and a 1987 8hp Johnson kicker/troller. Finally got a chance to get a few pictures. Really enjoy this thing, a lot of space for me, my gf, and whomever else wants to go. Rated for 8 people and 115 HP. Just installed a two bank charger, makes things much easier when I get back to the house.


----------



## fish4thriLLs

Okay, I took some new pics this weekend with my new-to-me Minn Kota Endura 55 hand-operated T.M. mounted at the bow. I traded my foot operated MotorGuide Tracker 40 for it. I know, I know, it sounds like I got the worse end of the deal but the Minn Kota is what I wanted and it's only 2 years old. The foot operated setup was just too much stuff mounted on a short deck. I was afraid the Minn Kota was gonna be too short for a bow mounted setup(36" shaft) but it turned out to be just right. Sorry about the heavy amount of pics, but I just couldn't help it!  :roll:

I hope to install a floor soon. Gonna try some aluminum sheeting installed over Foamular pink insulation placed between the ribs. I'm also hoping to put an aluminum deck in the front for storage and a short deck in the back to cover the battery and gas tank area. So, I'm looking for some alum. signs or something for that project. I'll probably keep the middle bench intact because that's where my wife and two of my three kids ride. Oh, I'm also wanting to maybe build an overhead canopy like thing sort of like the kind they use on some of the boats on "Swamp People". Any ideas for that, anyone?

The "motor toter" or transom saver thingy used to hold the motor up during transport is homemade and it works very well. Also, I added some pics of my trailer mod with the tongue extension and the new winch position bracket and bow stop I made.


----------



## reedjj

Lookin good! Now if you can get some fish in that bucket instead of an anchor you'll be in business!


----------



## fish4thriLLs

reedjj said:


> Lookin good! Now if you can get some fish in that bucket instead of an anchor you'll be in business!



Oh, you mean like these??


----------



## Tin Can

I'd sure say so. Nice fish!!


----------



## erwinner

Here's my '89 14" Grumman that my dad gave me. He got tired of dealing with the trailer and bought a canoe. :LOL2: 
Got it all running and legal with a '72 6hp Evinrude about a year ago and had it out about a dozen times before it got cold, and about the same after it warmed up to Memorial Day. Sheared the pin and a marine mechanic gave me brass replacements. After quickly shearing two more I went to an Evinrude dealer and got the correct pins and everything was golden. But my dad already had it in his mind that there was some horrible problem with the Evinrude and was upset that my job didn't do anything for my 10 year anniversary with them, so he went out and bought a brand new 15hp 4 stroke Merc. This thing really gets to the fishing coves quickly now! You can see it tied up next to my gf's kayak in one below. Also the in boat kitchen. :wink: 
Yes, it's hot dogs, but I'm a catch & release fisher who goes and gets a nice filet of flounder or trout from the grocery store when I want to eat seafood. Perch, crappie, and catfish aren't my favorite dishes, but they're fun to wrangle!

Elec


----------



## lucescoflathead

I'm trying to post some pictures of my boat " Miss Kitty ". It's a leftover 2007 Polar Kraft 1468 LW I bought new in 2010. I haven't had it in the water yet. I rebuilt the trailer, wired it, installed Blue Water green LED lights, 4 Monster Rod holders and an aluminum floor covered in grey diamond plate vinyl. The motor is a 1975 Evinrude 9.9 HP with a 15 hp carb on a Mini Jacker Jack plate. I made a tiller extension, and ran cables to the remote throttle / shift box. It has an X65 Lowrence fish finder , front and rear lighting and Bass Pro seats.

My daughter designed the Miss Kitty pin up. I hope to try it out in a couple weeks. 

https://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb333/lucescoflathead/


----------



## fish4thriLLs

Very nice boat there lucescoflathead. I like the LEDs and the aluminum floor especially.


----------



## lucescoflathead

Thanks Todd


----------



## Freedomfightr

Here is a pic of my 1999 G3 v12. I recently purchased it about 3 weeks ago. This is my first boat and I'm enjoying it alot.


----------



## linehand

Loaded some new pics to photobucket.

https://photobucket.com/linehandjon


----------



## fish4thriLLs

linehand said:


> Loaded some new pics to photobucket.
> 
> https://photobucket.com/linehandjon



Nice boat, dude! Wow, that's a big motor you have there on that medium sized boat. I'll bet she'll fly.


----------



## linehand

Thanks man.


----------



## Alumacraft

09' Lund SSV 14', 98' Merc 40 hp Tiller.


----------



## AR.223

2011 1448 alumacraft, 2005 mercury 25hp 4 stoke bigfoot with a 15p prop


----------



## bulldog

Awesome boat!! Where's the gun rack?


----------



## reedjj

AR.223 said:


> 2011 1448 alumacraft, 2005 mercury 25hp 4 stoke bigfoot with a 15p prop



Awesome boat!


----------



## Smitty123

F_I_Sherman NY said:


> Hello All, I just joined after browsing the modification section. Great site! I recently sold off my 12' Meyer to up-size to a 14'er. I got what I am told is a 1973 Starcraft. It's in pretty decent shape and I have quite a few mods in mind for it but I seriously doubt the age of my tin boat. I have seen pics of other 1973's and they all seem to have aluminum bench seats in them whereas mine has the old wood seats.




I have a 73 Starcraft that I'm working on now. It has the wooden bench seats with floatation below them. Mine looks just like yours. I'll get pics posted as soon as I get more familiar with this site.


----------



## fender66

Hey Smitty123....welcome to TinBoats. Let's see some pics of your project when you get a chance. We love pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## AR.223

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## lucescoflathead

Well daughter Tayler and I took "Miss Kitty" out for her maiden voyage today. Went to Crooked Creek state park. The boat preformed great. I think I'll try to trim the motor out a little. She only ran 11 MPH. Everything worked and we got into some blue gills and sunfish. We also caught a couple crappies. Tayler caught 15 I caught 6...... good times.


----------



## LonLB

Alumacraft said:


> 09' Lund SSV 14', 98' Merc 40 hp Tiller.




VERY NICE! 8) 

Would be perfect for some of the places I like to fish.


----------



## LOWEBIGJON

RPjet said:


> New member here from Camp Hill, PA. Here are some pictures of my 2010 RiverPro LoPro 186 DCC. It is powered by a 200 hp inboard jet (Opti Sportjet). This boat will run extremely shallow (say 3 to 4 inches), which is needed for the rivers I fish - The Juniata and Susquehanna River in the central Pa area.
> 
> I Also have a 2002 Tracker PT 185 XT with a 90/65 Merc 2 stroke jet that I am getting ready to put up for sale now that the RiverPro is broken in.
> 
> Behold:




WOW ZEEE!!! I like it..


----------



## LOWEBIGJON




----------



## Ringo Steele

Here's my 1971 Ouachita that I am in the process of stripping and repainting. The inside is painted, and a new transom plate installed. The outside is yet to be stripped, but coming up soon. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=369


----------



## LOWEBIGJON

Ringo Steele said:


> Here's my 1971 Ouachita that I am in the process of stripping and repainting. The inside is painted, and a new transom plate installed. The outside is yet to be stripped, but coming up soon. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=369



cant see it


----------



## Ringo Steele

Try it now, I modified the permissions. Here's a "before" picture...


----------



## J.P.

here's my home made boat. 
13 feet long by 54 inches wide. 18 inches high.
for now, motor is a yamaha 2hp. 













































check this link to see photos of the building process.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=20529


----------



## Popeye

J.P.

That's a sharp looking boat.


----------



## lucescoflathead

Now that's cool.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> J.P.
> 
> That's a sharp looking boat.



+1 and welcome to TinBoats.


----------



## fvnightowl

Hi all, I'm new to the site and figured i'd introduce myself along with a pic. Heres my 1990 tournament tx-17 w/ a 1990 evinrude 40. While the boat is in great shape, after seeing some of your builds i've got a sudden urge to tear something appart. I love working on boats almost as much as i like bass fishing. Great site. I would like to add a special hello to Jim, as it seems your right in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Cole

My glorified canoe.

1436 Fisher 2011
15hp Mariner
All lights are led. 
Interior lights
Bow light
Stern light
2 12v outlets
4 Cleats
4 cup holders
Custom aluminum sides
Custom float pods
Raised motor 3"


----------



## fender66

Very nice Cole. Wish I had those welding skills.


----------



## Gfoul

My boat :wink:
14' 1983 Westcoaster
2008 Merc 15 horse electric start 4 stroke
32 lb thrust trolling on the stern
52 lb thrust trolling on the bow


----------



## lucescoflathead

Cole very impressive. I hate to sound dumb, but what do the pods do? Thanks Todd


----------



## Cole

lucescoflathead said:


> Cole very impressive. I hate to sound dumb, but what do the pods do? Thanks Todd


Thanks guys.
My biggest thing is I fish with my daughter and by myself a lot she is 5yo so the boat would feel like it would flip over backwards without them. There was about 2" of the transom above the water with just me in the boat and the bow was about 3' in the air. Now with just me there is 11'' of the transom above water it is just about level now. I can stand on the back pod and my feet won't get wet. I'm 6'3" and 215 and the 15hp motor is over the rated capicity of the boat too.

The pods pro's:
Plane out faster
Float the boat higher
Add stability.
Make a place for the dog to get in and out of easily
Greatly strengthened the transom

Cons
Lost 1-2mph on gps
Cost if you had to pay someone.


----------



## Popeye

My Brother-in-Law has them on his boat. We fish the flats a lot in it and it sure does keep the back end drop dropping down so much during the hole shot. When I finally move to Texas and get a salt water boat, mine will have them too.


----------



## lucescoflathead

Thanks That clears it up. Todd


----------



## SevenPin

Here's my "Other" girl:


----------



## PSG-1

Aluma Jet. 1997 Duracraft MV1648SV with Yamaha MR-1 High Output 4 Stroke inboard jet drive.

Following a winding drain through intertidal oyster flats, approx 1/2 ft of water


----------



## lilevinrude

Don't know the make of her, but she's my girl!


----------



## Mud Fish

Here is mine!

1998 18'6" Reedcraft F&S, 82" beam. All welded. 12 gallon tank. Bimini, "dance hall" center deck.
1999 Merc. 2 Stroke, 80 H.P. OBJ.
2004 Suzuki 15 H.P "Kicker". Electric start, forward controls, steering linked. Manual lift.
Minn Kota 65 longshaft, 24 V, remote. Onboard charger. Hummingbird finder.
Bear Trailer.

Wanna/could a/would a do List: 

Remove 3' center skeg.
Add short tunnel, spray shield.
Transom top rebuild/riser block.
UHMW-PE Poly Foot :roll: .

If anyone has or has seen other Reedcraft Boats I would be interested in detail.
The plate says she was made in Sullivan, MO.


----------



## Matthew

New member here, although I signed up last week I waited until I actually had the tinboat in my possession to post anything. I picked up a 1962 (at least that's what was advertised) Grumman Cartopper 12' boat. The only issues so far are the exterior transom block, which needs to be replaced, and the oars I received which are shot, but will get a little more life until I get a newer set. My intentions are not to modify this boat, but to use it to teach my sons about boating safety and to catch some fish!
Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Matthew. Great little tin there that I'm sure you're going to have a lot of fun with.


----------



## shaneo84

hi all
im new on this site and love looking through all the threads im from australia and currently building a boat it only 10ft but suits me for what im using it for it has a 9.9 evinrude on it should be plenty of power,i built the trailer from ground up


----------



## fender66

Shaneo84...Welcome to TinBoats.

If you are building a boat and/or trailer from the ground up...I hope you have pictures to share. We love stuff like this. Awesome job!


----------



## bulldog

Mud Fish said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> 1998 18'6" Reedcraft F&S, 82" beam. All welded. 12 gallon tank. Bimini, "dance hall" center deck.
> 1999 Merc. 2 Stroke, 80 H.P. OBJ.
> 2004 Suzuki 15 H.P "Kicker". Electric start, forward controls, steering linked. Manual lift.
> Minn Kota 65 longshaft, 24 V, remote. Onboard charger. Hummingbird finder.
> Bear Trailer.
> 
> Wanna/could a/would a do List:
> 
> Remove 3' center skeg.
> Add short tunnel, spray shield.
> Transom top rebuild/riser block.
> UHMW-PE Poly Foot :roll: .
> 
> If anyone has or has seen other Reedcraft Boats I would be interested in detail.
> The plate says she was made in Sullivan, MO.



Sullivan is about 40 minutes from me so I'll look in to it for you. Welcome and nice jet!!


----------



## bulldog

Mud Fish said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> 1998 18'6" Reedcraft F&S, 82" beam. All welded. 12 gallon tank. Bimini, "dance hall" center deck.
> 1999 Merc. 2 Stroke, 80 H.P. OBJ.
> 2004 Suzuki 15 H.P "Kicker". Electric start, forward controls, steering linked. Manual lift.
> Minn Kota 65 longshaft, 24 V, remote. Onboard charger. Hummingbird finder.
> Bear Trailer.
> 
> Wanna/could a/would a do List:
> 
> Remove 3' center skeg.
> Add short tunnel, spray shield.
> Transom top rebuild/riser block.
> UHMW-PE Poly Foot :roll: .
> 
> If anyone has or has seen other Reedcraft Boats I would be interested in detail.
> The plate says she was made in Sullivan, MO.



Sullivan is about 40 minutes from me so I'll look in to it for you. Welcome and nice jet!!

It apperas they went out of business on 1/21/2003.


----------



## cromagman

Here's my 1961left Alumacraft Queen 16. I've never had it in the water, so I hope it floats! These are the "before"pictures. In a few months I will hopefully have some "after" pictures.


----------



## cromagman

I guess I can only post one photo at a time, so, here's a better one


----------



## fender66

cromagman said:


> I guess I can only post one photo at a time, so, here's a better one



You can post more than one photo in a post. Here is a tutorial if you are having problems.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3664


----------



## knnymain

Heres my 92 or93 Mirrocraft 1542 Crappie jon. I added the front deck in 94 or95.Ialso carpeted it twice since then.I am now in the process of getting ready to tear it down and redo or upgrade. need to take more pics says files i have are too large


----------



## Popeye

knnymain said:


> Heres my 92 or93 Mirrocraft 1542 Crappie jon. I added the front deck in 94 or95.Ialso carpeted it twice since then.I am now in the process of getting ready to tear it down and redo or upgrade.




Nice camo job, blends nicely with the background


----------



## PSG-1

Here's a couple of the most recent photos of mine, taken today, in fact:

A quick 180 spin before hauling out at the ramp:




Sitting on the trailer at the ramp:


----------



## donkey

this is my project she not super fast but i can go anywhere and shes good fuel #-o


----------



## earl60446

I used to have a 14ft lund for about 21 years, just got this 1989 fisher sv2 with 1988 48 spl johnson, pretty happy so far.
Tim


----------



## JBooth

This was taken in August, on Bayou Teche, Morgan City, LA on a 2 day fishing trip with a friend.


----------



## fender66

Nice little rig. Looks like you're running really shallow in that pic.


----------



## Popeye

Down there with "Choot 'em Lizbeth" Troy?


----------



## JBooth

HaHa! Yeah I was actually only about 25 minutes south of Troy's hunting grounds.


----------



## GreatWhite

Running my little 12' Mirrocraft.....Johnson Seahorse 6hp (1974)....my home lake is at about 7000' above sea level....engine runs strong...


----------



## LonLB

GreatWhite said:


> Running my little 12' Mirrocraft.....Johnson Seahorse 6hp (1974)....my home lake is at about 7000' above sea level....engine runs strong...




Nice little boat. That engine looks like it's in great condition. Would love to have that myself.


----------



## PSG-1

I notice he uses a tiller extension. When I had my 14 foot Duracraft with the 15, then the 25 merc....I used one of these extensions. I could put the engine on shallow water tilt, then stand in the bow, using the tiller extension, and idle through just inches of water. I sure do miss that little boat! I kick myself in the butt every day for getting rid of it.

Don't get me wrong, I like my 16 foot Triton with the 50 merc, but it is limited in where I can run, because it has power trim, and because it has a steering wheel, I'm not able to make sharp, fast turns like I could with that tiller.

Oh, well..... that's what I have a jetboat for!


----------



## firemech048

My 1996 Sylvan Boat with 40 HP Mariner with trim and tilt


----------



## CodyPomeroy

Here's mine: 1962 Seamaid 12' semi V with a 1968 Johnson 6hp, and 50lb Bass Pro Shops trolling motor.


----------



## fender66

CodyPomeroy said:


> Here's mine: 1962 Seamaid 12' semi V with a 1968 Johnson 6hp, and 50lb Bass Pro Shops trolling motor.



Looks like there's been a few fish in there already.

Welcome to TinBoats CodyPomeroy. Happy to have you here.


----------



## CodyPomeroy

fender66 said:


> CodyPomeroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine: 1962 Seamaid 12' semi V with a 1968 Johnson 6hp, and 50lb Bass Pro Shops trolling motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there's been a few fish in there already.
> 
> Welcome to TinBoats CodyPomeroy. Happy to have you here.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I love all the info on here. 

Yeah, she's helped me catch a few.  It's small, but it gets me where I need to go and a lot of those places you couldn't take a bigger boat.


----------



## skloak

here is a picture of my boat as it was; have been making some changes.


----------



## fender66

Hey skloak...welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you on board.

Nice looking rig you have there. Does that cooler always ride there without dumping?


----------



## skloak

fender66; thanks for your comment. as to the cooler, it is strapped down to the shelf and the shelf is mounted on drawer slides. that way it can be pulled out to get to the top cooler. i have since taken that tower out and have replaced it with a storage box on top of the back bench with storage underneath, bout 6 in. deep under the lid.

i am now getting ready to, thanks to this wonderful site and all the ideas it has, put a deck off the front deck. about 4 in. lower and 3 feet back with stroage hatches and a seat base. i will use treadmill padding on top of the wood deck for comfort.


----------



## skloak

would like to say thanks to all on this site for such a great site. a lot of valuable info here that i can really use. i live down in deep south texas and fish the lower laguna madre out of Port Isabel, South Padre Island, laguna vista tx. area. i fish for red fish and speckled trout with spin tackle and fly-rod. i grew up in East Texas fishing for bass. here are some more pics. sorry, kinda off topic:


----------



## knnymain

this is my 92 mirrocraft. powered by a 25 hp yamaha. it is a 1542 crappie jon model that i added a front deck to in 94.i ran the deck to the factory box live/baitwell. these are all before pics as i am redecking and adding a rod box.(kennys mirrocraft remod)


----------



## Badbagger

2009 G3 1966 Craigslist barn find in GA. Not "home" yet and a bit filthy and needs a bath. We'll be picking it up in a couple of weeks. Just bought yesterday.


----------



## shmelty

Here she is before I started the rebuild!


----------



## LonLB

shmelty said:


> Here she is before I started the rebuild!



Update your build thread often. Even with minor progress or even thoughts. Looking forward to watching this one.


----------



## skloak

Badbagger said:


> 2009 G3 1966 Craigslist barn find in GA. Not "home" yet and a bit filthy and needs a bath. We'll be picking it up in a couple of weeks. Just bought yesterday.


awesome find, something like that would go well down here in the south texas lower laguna madre!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

skloak said:


> Badbagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 G3 1966 Craigslist barn find in GA. Not "home" yet and a bit filthy and needs a bath. We'll be picking it up in a couple of weeks. Just bought yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome find, something like that would go well down here in the south texas lower laguna madre!!! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


That is a sweet looking find. Congrats!


----------



## Fishmadns

The Tin boat that I currently working on this will be for the local lakes and out to the break wall at the harbor 










My Kayak for when I feel the need to sneak up on the fish!






The Little Cruzers for small lakes and around the Harbor easily pulled up on the big Boat 






The Big Boat 28 foot Fiborform twin 318 Chryslers duel helm. 










Yes I am obsessed I love fishing and so does my wife 8) 
John H


----------



## fender66

> Yes I am obsessed I love fishing and so does my wife 8)
> John H



Dang....you've got yourself a fleet! Should call you Captain. :LOL2: 

Welcome to TinBoats. We're happy to have you as part of the family!


----------



## Popeye

Not another Captain :mrgreen:


----------



## azekologi

fender66 said:


> Yes I am obsessed I love fishing and so does my wife 8)
> John H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang....you've got yourself a fleet! Should call you Captain. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Captain? No. More like Commodore or Admiral....geez, #-o and we call ourselves a boat site.

J/K Fender, just razzin' ya. :wink:


----------



## Neil Toland

1654 Oquawka


----------



## Fishmadns

azekologi said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am obsessed I love fishing and so does my wife 8)
> John H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang....you've got yourself a fleet! Should call you Captain. :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Captain? No. More like Commodore or Admiral....geez, #-o and we call ourselves a boat site.
> 
> J/K Fender, just razzin' ya. :wink:
Click to expand...


No not a Captain, Commodore or Admiral Just Obsesed with fishing, I knew nothing about Tin Boats tell I found this site the combined knowledge is the best I’m not stupid but sometimes a guy needs help with his Ideas this site has helped in a big way

The Name is John I'm Just a regular Guy who has worked hard all his life and is now enjoying his last years . And yes am spending my childrens Inheritance. sh!t I will probley leave them in the hole or at least with a lot of toys :wink: 

John H


----------



## azekologi

Fishmadns said:


> No not a Captain, Commodore or Admiral Just Obsesed with fishing, I knew nothing about Tin Boats tell I found this site the combined knowledge is the best I’m not stupid but sometimes a guy needs help with his Ideas this site has helped in a big way
> 
> The Name is John I'm Just a regular Guy who has worked hard all his life and is now enjoying his last years . And yes am spending my childrens Inheritance. sh!t I will probley leave them in the hole or at least with a lot of toys :wink:
> 
> John H



Well, John, welcome aboard! Welcome to a place where you will find new friends, a new way to enjoy your hobby while off the water, and best of all, a bunch of people who share your passion for boats of all sizes and fish of all types.

:wink:


----------



## JLeePhotography

Hello all I stumbled on this site while looking to up grade my platform to shoot my wildlife photography from. 

Current set up!






What I am wanting to do only on a smaller scale!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI-dfbOaoJQ&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## fender66

JLeePhotography...

Very cool set up....even if it were a smaller scale.

Welcome to TinBoats. We have some guys that are really into photography here. I've been making my living as a photographer since the late 1980s. Wish I could spend more time in the outdoors though.


----------



## Badbagger

The first day we found her tucked away in an old barn... 2009 G3 1966


----------



## BillG

1979 Sylvan Sportster 18' open bow. Almost done.


----------



## spotco2

Little Tracker Tadpole with a 4 stroke 4HP Yamaha


----------



## SevenPin

Here's my tin can :lol:


----------



## G Lap

Finally got around to taking a few pics of the catfishing machine. It is a Weldbilt 1648 Semi-Vee powered by a 1994 Evinrude 25 HP, and pulled by a Nissan Frontier. I love the website, thanks for all the good input.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice smoker and oh nice boat too


----------



## G Lap

Thanks, had a lot of fun building the smoker. It's a propane tank on an old boat trailer.


----------



## crankbait09

I don't have all the accessories shown but here is my new friend  .

Now the fun begins. (the motor is an 18HP Johnson OB).

Not bad for $600

https://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy321/crankbait09/


----------



## medicman619

Here is my canoe setup for some lake fishing!!


----------



## JasonLester

I hope these are ok since I just recently got my first metal boat and I haven't fixed it up yet. 

Here are some pictures of our Kayak Pontoon cantraption...lol

A little background. My father and grandfather has been going to this chain of lakes since the 50 or 60'sIts 7 lakes linked where you can run a powerboat to any of them. Then there are countless remote lakes off those lakes if you portage. They fished a lake we call Bass lake about 8 miles or so from where you put in in the main lakes. Thats a long paddle...so we hatched a plan to get over there and fish and camp and explore. Obviously a big boat isn't an option for this. Kayaks fit the bill. But still its a long way...So we decided to try hooking them together and try a motor. It was a trolling motor the first year and then refined into this...it worked prettymuch perfect... Then we disconnect and drag them through the woods for a mile. And then camp and fish. Oh and we caught alot of fish.


----------



## Popeye

Cool concept connecting the two yaks together. How hard is it to portage with that piece of plywood? I might have gone with several long narrow boards to connect them, but that's just me, Monday morning quarterbacking, without having any experience with that.


----------



## JasonLester

We actually only portage the Kayaks. The motor and board we stash out of sight of the trail (the green paint helps) By the lake its 8.5 miles or more to the place we cross to the other lake. Anything with a motor over there has been carried over on foot or in the winter by snowmobile. Its a bit out of the way to say the least. In fact on the main lakes you usually only see one or two boats in a day. In the remote lakes....it could be weeks before you'll see anyone. 

We used to go up and occasionaly fish the remote lakes but we never had a boat on it and you had to leave your boat tied up to the shore on the main lake...weather turns quick and your boat can be beat up pretty bad at times. Plus on foot we were limited by the area we could fish on the remote lake. The best ares being on the other side of the lake. So we hatched a plan to take Kayaks over and fish...Then came the plan to hook them together. The first year it was a 2x4 and straps. The deck keeps some water off of us as the Kayaks tent to funnel it in and up. (something we found out with the first version) This one worked out well other than a tweek or two its perfect. Any we had fun doing it. Saves alot of paddling especialy when the wind is in your face. 

We were going to fly an American flag on it because we just know anyone that sees us will think we are the "Crazy Americans" :LOL2:


----------



## semojetman

Here is my boat I fixed up last year.
1988 1648 Alumaweld 90/65 Yamaha





And here is my new project boat for this year:
1993 Weldcraft 1748 125/80 Mercury


----------



## JamesM56alum

That thing has got to be a freaking rocket! 

Heres my tin in the process of getting a make over and a bigger motor


----------



## NC Speck-Tackler

1977 14' MonArk 1448 shallow-v ...


1976 12' Smokercraft (rebranded by Montgomery Ward as Sea King) deep-v ...


will get bigger picture...

Got Them For Basically Nothing...Not The Best But They Float! [-o<


----------



## 00 mod

My boat without the seats/posts in it. Took everything out as we were putting out fish attractors this day and wanted as much room as possible. With me and a buddy, 350# of people, it got 26.6 mph on the gps. So I figure with rods/tackle it will probably get 25 or so!

Jeff


----------



## semojetman

Good lookin boat jeff


----------



## sirknight

1989 grumman 1437 5hp merc.


----------



## fender66

Hey sirknight....welcome to TinBoats. Looks like you can get to the fish in that boat. Have any mods in mind?


----------



## sirknight

Thx for welcome. Yes, I would like to put in new seats. This is my first boat. Im just looking for ideas to make it better.


----------



## fender66

sirknight said:


> Thx for welcome. Yes, I would like to put in new seats. This is my first boat. Im just looking for ideas to make it better.



You certainly came to the right place. Check out the mods section and you'll be amazed!


----------



## bassmonkey1

Just bought it last week! Can't wait to go fishing!! :lol:


----------



## morecoffee

The "lil jon" 1032 tracker been out a few times, great little boat the 50lb thrust Minn kota moves it well, but saving up for a 2.5hp Mercury.


----------



## fender66

Great boats guys. I'm excited to see pics of them filled with fish.
And...welcome to TinBoats!


----------



## byronofcapecod

the rasta rocket


----------



## fender66

That's a very cool looking boat byronofcapecod.

And..... :WELCOME: to TinBoats. We're happy to have you aboard.


----------



## bluedog

this is my baby =D> =D> 
G3 185 150hp yamaha 4 stroker 8hp yamaha 4 stroker
bluedog
ps
easyest site to add pictures ever
thankx


----------



## JMichael

I recently acquired (traded a deer rifle for it) this 1538 Fisher Marine. It came with a 40# Minn Kota, 20hp Mercury, anchor mate, and side console. This is the earliest pic I have of it. I've currently got it gutted, and starting on the mods. I've removed the console and converted the motor to tiller. Going to put a half height deck up front and a small deck (read enlarged bench) in the back. I'm limited to working on my boat outdoors so progress is touch and go right now.


----------



## Capt Rhan

1959 Sea Nymph with 1959 Johnson 5 1/2. 

Here is another project boat I have been working on. This is a 14’ V bottom aluminum Sea Nymph form the 50’s. It was well endowed with the usual 1000 coats of paint and silicone calk. After several pressure washings it was time to get out the big guns. A DEWALT angle grinder with 2.5” wire rope wheel. After several days of scuffing off old bottom paint it was time to check for holes and cracks. To my surprise there weren’t as many as my friends suspected. I/We took out the heavy lights at night and found a few more. Marking them with a parts marker we were able to ID and dig out them all. 
Once this was done I pulled out my aluminum 150 Miller mig welder got her set up for the approx. heat and flow and with a few brews later she was sealed up like a drum. You will be able to see in the photos the zip ties I use to mark holes for gouging. The hard part here was keeping my WIFE from pulling them out for her use. (Hand Cuffs on me)
Once this was all done I went through the rivets re-stamping them where needed and then surfacing them with Marine grade 5200 for below waterline. 
Then it was time to clean up and acid bath the entire boat rinse and dry for a couple days. 
Next you will see her getting several coats of Rust-o-lium gloss oil base paint. 
I chose the original colors Black on bottom and stern and Red on the gunnels. When this had dried for several days a buddy came by for a brew or more so we flipped her over on her trailer. I then did the final clean up on the inside and shot her with same paint only Gray.
At this point I pulled out the pressure treated 5/4 board and fit it in the stern. Then I removed it back out and totally painted the boards Black to match the bottom and help preserve them for many years to come. When dry I reinstalled them and mounted them with S/S screws.
Then after painting the gusset plates / handles back on. Now she is looking pretty good so I pulled in a favor (remember the zip ties?) Well she who MUST be obeyed has a graphic shop and she cut out me a set of the original football shape Sea Nymph logos. 
Now she is starting to look good.


----------



## Capt Rhan

I want to make an album for this. I have a lot of how toooos and what nooooots. So I will try to do that . Jim has been so kind helping me figure how to log in. I think I have it now "hope Hope"


----------



## roadkill636

]this is my custom made Seaark 2472 with a modified 200+ hp motor that now puts out 240hp after a diffrent crank and pistons, some porting and carbs, and exhaust work


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Sweet ride - a little small but ok :LOL22:


----------



## fender66

That is one monster of a tin! Love the paint job too.

And...before I forget...Welcome to TinBoats. Good to have another Missouri guy here.


----------



## sirbeigealot




----------



## roadkill636

i luv the wood grain bench


----------



## Gramps50

Recently I bought a Polar Kraft 1651, has a Mercury 200 20 hp and an old Evenrude trolling motor. This picture was taken when I brought it home. Since I have added a cover. I also want to rewire it adding a fuse block with a ground buss.






Getting ready for a test drive, that's the previous owner in the drivers seat.


----------



## Jdholmes

There's a valco...gotta love 'Em. Good work. I like the natural look of wood - nice to see someone else skipping on the carpet.


----------



## sirbeigealot

Thank you roadkill and JDholmes...it was my Dad's boat...fixed it up a little...has a 7.5 Mercury from circa 1980 that starts right up!


----------



## kfa4303

1959 (I think) Arkansas Traveler DUT-14 14', v-hull, runabout turned fishing/flats boat with a 1966 Johnson FD-20C 20 hp. Nothing fancy, but she's fun, and brings me home every time.....so far. Still a work in progress. Want to add a detachable poling platform and/or helm one day, but she runs great as is with the good 'ol $2 PVC tiller extension too. Here are some before and after pics. The after are at the top


----------



## Popeye

Nice looking boat, too bad some vandals scratched your numbers off.


----------



## Hydro

G3 1652DK, added rear deck with hatch, trolling motor, tabs, seats, HDS5, backup Garmin GPS, ELT, sub-electrical panel, led's and a couple other odds and in's....

Motor is on 6" jackplate, prop shaft is almost even with bottom of boat... 

Thanks,
Hydro


----------



## fender66

> G3 1652DK, added rear deck with hatch, trolling motor, tabs, seats, HDS5, backup Garmin GPS, ELT, sub-electrical panel, led's and a couple other odds and in's....
> 
> Motor is on 6" jackplate, prop shaft is almost even with bottom of boat...
> 
> Thanks,
> Hydro



Very nice. Looks very wide and open.


----------



## spunky

Joined TinBoats today. My "new" to me boat. Mods to continue.


----------



## fender66

Hey Spunky....looks great, and welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you on board!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## jeko1958

It's easy to launch, runs all day on a gallon, or two, of gas...and it's paid for! I also love my new trolling motor with iPilot!


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats jeko1958. That's a very nice looking rig you have there.


----------



## skysail

Well I guess my boat is ready


----------



## fender66

skysail said:


> Well I guess my boat is ready



Very nice and clean looking boat! Hope you have a great fishing season!


----------



## River

Been moding this one sense 1989.......Set up for green here also have a 8hp yammie for the river


----------



## Jdholmes

River said:


> Been moding this one sense 1989.......Set up for green here also have a 8hp yammie for the river



Beautiful clean job!


----------



## Proyotehunter

This is the before pic.





This is the work in progress of what my buddy and I have done to her over the rainy weekend. we coated all the wood with Spar urethane as requested and replaced all the wood except the inside piece of the transom. Also all hardware is now matching which it was all different before.


----------



## fender66

Awesome!

Don't you just hate rainy weekends that are supposed to be "work on the boat" weekends!


----------



## Proyotehunter

Oh they are terrible. It snowed quite a bit where I am. But we got a lot of the work done. Now she just needs hardware installed and than a final cote of paint and Spar urethane on everything. I will post more pics as she progresses. If you guys have any thought or ideas please let me know.


----------



## Driftingrz

I know this is blasphemy.. but im gonna post anyways since this is the only boat forum i actually read and learn from. Id post more if my phones internet wasnt so slow ... but anyways was on the search a few months for a 14' to convert but happened across this on payday anx bought it immediately. Needs a lil lovin but i was intending on paying more cor a bare tin and trailer

15'6" starline bass boat 1984
1973 55 hp chrysler just needs a tune up and some electrical maintenance
solid boat have plans to patch alot of screw holes and repaint this summer

She aint pretty but im excited to get on the water soon and have a project.

Still got my eyes on a 14' vhull thats in the barn behind my house.its sat for 15a years. Yet the owner wont give it up. and the barn collapses a lil every few months  as can be seen in picture. Therws an i beam laying across the bow oc the boat now. It fell while i was working on mine sunday :0
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y224/DriftingRz/2012-03-17_13-00-12_873.jpg


----------



## Proyotehunter

here is the progress in the last week for mine.


----------



## Loweman

Hi all, glad to have just joined up with my fellow tinners. Can't remember if the beer boat was the before or after picture... #-o


----------



## fender66

I think I have a new favorite boat. Beer boat!


----------



## JamesM56alum

I'm in heaven =P~ ........ Haha i'd love to see the DNR's face when he pulled up next to that in the water and welcome aboard my friend you're officially home!


----------



## Loweman

Thank you brethren! James: Very nice rebuild! Beer Boat explanation to DNR: Ballast and (de)hydration? :---)


----------



## berger

this is a pic of the boat when i bought it


----------



## berger

and this is after i painted it a charcoal gray to match my truck i have carpet in it and a few other things but i have to upload pics from my phone so its slow just got the motor two months ago and DO NOT EVER LAY A 4 STROKE ON THE WRONG SIDE i didnt know that but the guy i bought it from should have known that but drove it on the wrong side for a two hour drive home needless to say it needed everything cleaned out from the oil but a 04 nissan 4 stroke 15hp with E start for $1,250 i couldnt pass it up


----------



## fender66

Berger....

Paint job really brought a lot of life to that boat's looks. Great job!


----------



## berger

thanks man appreciate it


----------



## novaman

This is the boat I had when I joined Tinboats. It's a 08 Alumacraft 2072AW,( ordered it in Aug. 07 and got it in 3 wks.) with a floor, side panels, and a loose console ( with the longest cables they had,16') to put where I needed it. Bear galvanized trailer w/tandems. Wanted to put a 90hp on it, but got a boat show special for a 115 Nissan (just introduced), for only $85 more, so why not. Now that I've had it for 4yrs., I'm glad I did it. Loaded with all gear, gas and 2 guys (530 lbs.), it weighs in about 2500lbs, and will run 42mph by the locator speed wheel. Used a bimini frame from a pontoon for a start on the winter enclosure, cut and fitted to hull, then took to canvas shop for the rest as well as a really nice road cover. I built the seat boxes and storage step to the front deck. We installed console ,seats, locator ,etc as far forward as the steering cable would allow. Alumacraft had a great idea for all wiring to the rear by putting a 4" drain tile thru the rear flotation pod. So easy to run cables and wiring thru without a tug of war. Got anti-fatigue mats (48" sq.) @ TSC and cut to fit. Got a roll of Scotch 4" rubber traction tape,( 50' on Ebay for $22 incl shipping), for the decks. We put 8 flush rod holder mounts in the gunnels , plus made a 6 rod spreader bar and holders for trolling and set rods. All rod holders are Cabelas superlites, the same holders used on My last 2 boats and they hold up great. In order to hold this big a "tub" in the current below the dams where We fish, I made my own version of the Richter style anchor, only it weighs in at 82#. That's why there's a home made arm on the bow with a warn winch to do the hard work. We use a Powerdrive V2, 55#, and it pulls this big tub around very well for casting and down stream trolling with 6 crankbaits on a spread.





.JPG"]0[/ATTACH]



I'm proud to say my son wanted "in" on the boat, and after buying a lot of the accessories and working on it , I put his name on the title too. Now it's "OUR BOAT" :!: 8)


----------



## RickyRick

Since I just bought my first boat and joined the site, here is mine. 1987 Sears 1432. Dont plan on doing much, maybe a good cleaning and a paint job. Mostly going to be used to take my son and I out fishing on the weekends, time is short as they grow up way to fast these days.


----------



## CanoeJon

This is my new project 1975 starcraft with a 1976 evinrude 35.


----------



## fender66

CanoeJon said:


> This is my new project 1975 starcraft with a 1976 evinrude 35.



Hey CanoeJon.....welcome to TinBoats. There are a lot of boats like yours on this site. When/if you intend to modify it....I'm certain you will have lots of help. :wink:


----------



## CanoeJon

Fish are bighting now mods will come in summer and winter. I have idea spured by the boats on here.


----------



## Auzivision

My first boat-project. 

It's a 12 foot Sea King I picked up for $125 off CL. The hull appears to be in good shape, the wood seats are solid yet need new varnish, and there are a couple tiny cracks in the upper perimeter. The trolling motor it came with appears to work too.

Have tons of questions I’ll save for a different thread. For now, just a couple photos:






















Should be a good start.


----------



## JamesM56alum

K so i figured i'd repost my boat since well it's not the same any more thanks to my addiction to this forum and to all the great information the member's have given me over the last few months!

Before







After


----------



## Treebeard

Here's mine.."Clamenza" is a 2001 Voyager 18' wide/mod-V Jon ..w/Evinrude 4-stroke 40hp.. This originally belonged to my late best buddy..and we set it up primarily to fish for cats on our trips to Santee-Coooper, and for his Fla. gigging trips.. I acquired it when his health failed...Custom additions include: Diamond plate reinforced bow platform and stern seat tank/deck.. The bow rail was added to aide in gigging, facilitate mounting rodholders/lights, etc.. and to keep the fats guys from falling in.. the rail and gunwales are fitted with lots of Driftmaster rod holder bases welded at intervals.. My buddy also had a custom inclosure made that fits over the bowrail to form a camping shell, along with sleeping cushions for the platform... Bow mt. MinnKota w/ QD mount, and triple batteries to provide plenty of juice.. I built a blind frame using chain-link fence hardware that allows me to cover the whole rig in grass mats in a few minutes for duck hunting, making it a very versatile rig.. 






Here he sits ready for the Hudson river Striper run.. next to his big brother "Fluka Brasi".. which is my saltwater henchman..


----------



## fender66

Very nice. A man with multiple boats. You're speaking my language!


----------



## SeaBass

12' Semi-V, model and make unknown. Carpeted floors. 1992 Johnson 9.9 2 stroke short shaft, runs about 22 mph. That's Cleveland in the background.


----------



## JasonLester

Here is mine floating....didn't look like that when I got it.

Jason


----------



## firemech048

Here is my 16' Sylvan on the St. Johns River in Central Florida.


----------



## huntinslabs

Nice!! And you aint far from me, see ya on the river some day.


----------



## BentoniaPhil

I've been checking out the site for some time now, and just bought my first rig last week. It needs some work, but it'll fish as is through the summer until I get all my plans in order.

Phil


----------



## fender66

> I've been checking out the site for some time now, and just bought my first rig last week. It needs some work, but it'll fish as is through the summer until I get all my plans in order.
> 
> Phil



Looks like a good template to modify whenever you get ready. Welcome to Tinboats. This family just keeps getting bigger and better!


----------



## muskiemike12

Well I added another watercraft to our family. 2011 Lowe Suncruiser SF214 with a pristine 1979 90hp Mercury on the back. I sold my glass bass boat last year and have been looking to get into a pontoon. I still have some rigging to do on it, trolling motor, depth finder/gps and some party lights!


----------



## fender66

Very nice. I'd have to have one of those if I lived on the water.


----------



## JamesM56alum

firemech048 said:


> Here is my 16' Sylvan on the St. Johns River in Central Florida.


great looking boat


----------



## Spoiled Daddy

My two metal boats...

The big boat is a 05 Hewescraft SeaRunner, with the Extended Transom and hard top. Powered by a Honda 150 and Honda 15 kicker. Full array of primary and back up electronics. We fish this boat as much as 60 miles off shore in the summer for tuna, halibut, salmon and bottom fish. 

The little boat is my new project and I haven't fished it yet. 96 15' Smoker Craft Alaskan. Purchased it about two weeks ago. Starting a retro so that we can primarily fish the local rivers in the fall for Chinook and Coho salmon. Will also make a great bay boat for crabbing and will be much easier to tow around to the Cascade high lakes in the summer for Kokanee and trout. 

Tom


----------



## MartyMoose

Hey Spoiled, those are some sweet boats! Guess you are spoiled! I'm jealous!


----------



## bnt55

New guy here from Northern KY, I have a 1979 polarkraft 19.6' jon that has a 70 hp Merc on the back. She's a pig but I can ram pretty much anything I want to and not have to worry about it and running on the Ohio river can be dangerous at times. I put a new front deck on 2 years ago and this year I am thinking about doing the back deck with some side storage...


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard bnt55. That's a really spacious boat you have there. Love to see some more pics of the inside....especially the before, during and after with the rear deck and storage.


----------



## Capt Rhan

Hi been a while since I have been on Just found my password. Here are a few boats I am working on Coconutfun.com. I like the older ones as they have been filled with everything from auto bondo JB weld to silicone calk. I strip them acid wash them then do a 5200 coat on all below waterline. Never had a complaint. I do ECO tours and fishing trips and the pontoon I am setting up for challenged folk with wheel chairs. Lots of fun watching them on their first boat ride.
Capt. Rhan


----------



## Captain_Kip

My first project/first boat period.
1969 Lund SP-15 "Meteor." Has a 1960 Johnson 40 HP right now.


----------



## fender66

Captain_Kip said:


> My first project/first boat period.
> 1969 Lund SP-15 "Meteor." Has a 1960 Johnson 40 HP right now.



Love the before/after pics. So...what you going to do with it?

BTW....Welcome to TinBoats! We're happy to have you on board!


----------



## Captain_Kip

fender66 said:


> Captain_Kip said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first project/first boat period.
> 1969 Lund SP-15 "Meteor." Has a 1960 Johnson 40 HP right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the before/after pics. So...what you going to do with it?
> 
> BTW....Welcome to TinBoats! We're happy to have you on board!
Click to expand...


Posted that basic info here:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=25459


----------



## bnt55

here are some before and after pics when i first got the "river pig". I am going to go with an aluminum deck on the back for fishing as well as some seating across the width kinda like a bass boat style. Right now there just isnt enough comfortable seating to suit my wife


----------



## bnt55

and another


----------



## swaldo14

my first project boat and one free saturday this is what I came up with


----------



## oukast

My '82 Grumman Sportsman 4.6:







And the "riverboat".


----------



## Backslider

1980s Alumacraft Backtroller 17. Being refurbished for fishing and hunting.


----------



## LA_Gas_Man

I have 3 boats. 2 of them were bought as projects. First is a 1984 Skeeter Starfire 18' bass boat. I knew it had a bad cylinder when I bought it. But I didn't know that the floor and stringers were rotten. So I pulled the motor(mercury 150 v6 xr2 blackmax) off and took it apart. Had the cylinders bored, put new pistons in it, I just need to finish putting it back together (never enough time for projects!). I bought the second boat, a 1980 Ranger 230v that had an evinrude 140 hp with a bad piston. I took it off and will be putting the blackmax on it. She will scream! The 3rd boat is a 1988 Starcraft All-Welded aluminum 16' jon boat. I bought it to do some actual fishing in. It came with a real good running 40 hp evinrude, but I found a real good deal on an 85 hp suzuki. I actually just tested it out today and and it runs great..
My wife is getting on my butt, she says our backyard looks like a dry-dock!


----------



## shotgunred

Just joined! Great site with plenty of great info! Here is a pic of my boat. 2001 Monark Pro 754 with a 60/40 Mercury Jet. Perfect rig for central PA. Again, great site!


----------



## JaxJonBoat

Keeper flounder in Clap Board Creek, North East Florida


----------



## reedjj

JaxJonBoat said:


> Keeper flounder in Clap Board Creek, North East Florida



Welcome JaxJonBoat! I will keep my eye out for you up around Clapboard, Browns Creek, Sisters Creek! I fish Hannah Mills, sisters, Ft George, Sawpit area every other week or so.


----------



## JaxJonBoat

sounds good, i have been hitting that area pretty hard that last couple weeks, i live only a few minutes from there, my boat shouldnt be hard to spot haha.


----------



## leadnbrass

I don't post here much and most likely have posted a picture when I first got it. 

I spent the day in the rain cleaning her up so I snapped a couple pictures.

Really wish I had the funds to put a 25 on the rear...one day. Although most of the lakes I fish are restricted to 10hp.


----------



## fender66

Nice looking boat leadnbrass.

Not sure if you noticed, but the police have you blocked in. You better behave yourself. :roll:


----------



## Skalett01

Hey everyone,

I just bought this boat, and was wondering if someone can help me identify the possible make of it. There is no HIN badge on the transom, and no other markings I can see.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Sold my 15 year old 1654 Xpress project boat with a Yamaha 40 and bought a 2012 Lowe 2070 CC with a 115 Optimax XS


----------



## fender66

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> Sold my 15 year old 1654 Xpress project boat with a Yamaha 40 and bought a 2012 Lowe 2070 CC with a 115 Optimax XS



Very nice upgrade. Congrats!


----------



## ohiobass

new leftover 2011 Alumacraft Competitor 175CS / 2012 Mercury Optimax 115

Installing Minnkota Terrova 80 lb/60" shaft i-pilot
Hummingbird 858C HD DI
Hummingbird 788CI HD DI






















One mean ass fishing machine! 8)


----------



## fender66

> One mean ass fishing machine! 8)



Those are some really nice boats. Love the room and layout in them. Congrats on a great boat!


----------



## McAwful

1999 Weldbilt 16, Honda BF40, MinnKota Riptide 55


----------



## McAwful

1999 Weldbilt 16


----------



## McAwful

1999 Weldbilt 16


----------



## McAwful

fender66 said:


> One mean ass fishing machine! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some really nice boats. Love the room and layout in them. Congrats on a great boat!
Click to expand...

That is one beautiful boat,... Well done!


----------



## peabody

My 100 dollar garage sale boat.and trailer.


----------



## peabody

Another pic of my beater boat


----------



## peabody

Rebuilt transom


----------



## peabody

Bought new in crate mercury short shaft bigfoot ..2002.
25hp.
remember the 9.9 yamaha? Its a 09' salted it away ...till i get this built .........


----------



## McAwful

peabody said:


> My 100 dollar garage sale boat.and trailer.


NIce find!


----------



## peabody

McAwful said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 100 dollar garage sale boat.and trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> NIce find!
Click to expand...




Thanks!
Its a 1971 polar kraft.
ive rebuilt the transom. Rebuilt the console. Lowered it.
just now put a 2002 mecury bigfoot short shaft on it.
got it sitting on the trailer. She was pretty level. We had a big rain storm.
Had lots of water in. Her ....found no leaks. Pretty happy about that.
Peabody


----------



## Lowcountryman

It sure aint fancy but the fish like it.  My 89 Javelin. Its a workhorse. [im



g][/img]


----------



## peabody

DahFISH said:


> Hey guys I thought I would introduce myself with a pic of my boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '02 Tracker PT165 W/ 9.9 4 stroke Merc.
> I, like a few others on this board, fish the Nock.



That 9.9 push you around pretty good?
Peabody


----------



## JaxJonBoat

Fort George Inlet, NE Florida, this is why we work so hard on these things....


----------



## Tim Murphy

Dear Board,

I picked her up today. A 1990 Smokercraft 168MG with a 1982 Evinrude 35 rope start on the back.

The only things I plan to add to her in the immediate future are fish scales and slime.






















Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## fender66

Hey Tim....looks good. Congrats on the new ride. Sounds like your immediate plans are perfect!

You might want to put your location in your profile. You'll most likely meet up with others in your area.


----------



## Tim Murphy

Dear Fender,

Location has been added, thanks for the tip and the good words about my new to me boat.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## huntinslabs

Sweet rig! Congrats




Tim Murphy said:


> Dear Board,
> 
> I picked her up today. A 1990 Smokercraft 168MG with a 1982 Evinrude 35 rope start on the back.
> 
> The only things I plan to add to her in the immediate future are fish scales and slime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sweet rig! Congrats
> 
> Tim Murphy


----------



## JGibson

New to the forum =D> 

Here's my boat (My first boat believe it or not, bought yesterday). '92 14' Lowe. '68 20HP Johnson. Not to sure about the trailer but it looks old with those fenders lol.


----------



## tnriverluver

My 3 boats just aquired in the past year or so after a 10 year hiatus from fishing due to back problems (lost sea legs) 

First is my little 8ft Baby Basshunter fresh off the truck and out of the box. Haven't done much to it so far other than change out the seats.


Next is my 2011 Tracker 1542 with 2012 20hp Merc 4 stroke. Many mods coming to this one eventually!


Lastly my new to me purchased over the 4th of July 1990 Alumicraft MVangler 16 with 1998 50hp Johnson. Custom camo paint by previous owner who is an autobody repairman by trade!


And my fishing partner!


----------



## ckr74

Tim Murphy said:


> Dear Board,
> 
> I picked her up today. A 1990 Smokercraft 168MG with a 1982 Evinrude 35 rope start on the back.
> 
> The only things I plan to add to her in the immediate future are fish scales and slime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tim Murphy


Doesn't look like it needs much done to it anyway. That's a nice looking ride. Enjoy! 8)


----------



## Tim Murphy

Dear ckr,

Honestly it doesn't need much but I still want to fiddle around with it some. I'd going to add some rod holders for trolling/drifting and maybe upgrade the fuse/switch panel and wiring to something a bit more modern but the boat was well cared for in it's previous life.

I got the old Impulse 2800 depth finder powered up and it appears to be working. I bought a Garmin Echo 200 to put on her and if the Impulse at the helm works I'll be able to mount the Garmin on the trolling motor at the bow and be all high tech!

I went about 4 or 5 years without a boat and it was sort of awful. My fiancee' really likes to fish, so much in fact that after a month with a square stern Grumman sport canoe she decided she'd like a bit more room and creature comforts so I brought this Smokercraft home. We've only had it out once, on the hottest day of the year so far, but we caught fish and had a good time and that's all that matters to me.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## Bailbuster




----------



## crappie

New to the website/forum

Here is my first boat... picked it up a couple weeks ago.

2001 Mirrocraft 3654 14" Deep Fisherman w/ 87 Mariner 25HP


----------



## fender66

Hey crappie...

That's already a very clean looking boat. Congrats on your new tub and welcome to the TinBoat family.


----------



## soggybottom

My 12' northwood powered by a 97 mercury 8hp


----------



## tnriverluver

That center seat being gone should make that 12 footer a much more usable boat. I like it!!


----------



## LilStarr

*] Hello All  
Well you asked for it, I am new here and going to post my boat projects!
Wish me luck I am still learning and try hard! One is a 17.5 ft 1987 Bass Tracker
and the other is a 18.5 ft Cobia restoring both of them! You guys are all an inspiration! =D> 
Thanks and nice to meet you all!
Pam*


----------



## fender66

> Hello All  Well you asked for it, I am new here and going to post my boat projects!
> Wish me luck I am still learning and try hard! One is a 17.5 ft 1987 Bass Tracker
> and the other is a 18.5 ft Cobia restoring both of them! You guys are all an inspiration! =D>
> Thanks and nice to meet you all!
> Pam



Hello Pam and welcome to the TinBoat family. We're happy to have you here.

Looks like you have a couple real good projects ahead of you. Don't forget to take pictures and share any progress or ask any questions you have. There's some real talent with the members of this forum and we are all very happy to help out.


----------



## Pan Fisherman

Just picked this up today:


----------



## Aft Backwards

This is my 14' 1951 Sears Jon w/ 25hp. I have a project fiberglass boat in progress. 16' deep V. Anyone know the manufacturer of this hull? No ID on it anywhere.


----------



## Aft Backwards

This one didn't load on 1st try.


----------



## m casey stock

rich64 said:


> This is a 1969 orlando clipper that I did a deck mod to ...I will post the whole project when I have time.




Poor Clipper got clipped


----------



## trueblue1970

Aft Backwards said:


> This is my 14' 1951 Sears Jon w/ 25hp. I have a project fiberglass boat in progress. 16' deep V. Anyone know the manufacturer of this hull? No ID on it anywhere.



Whats up Aft? Im right up the road in Palm Coast. Is that the Tomoka?


----------



## sixgun86

1981 MV 1448 Alumacraft w/ 03' Mercury 4strk 15hp.


----------



## P.B.

Hi, new to this great site. I've got a 1997 15'4'' Klamath with a 25EL hp merc. Had it since 1999 and I use it for fishing and bird hunting. Great boat.


----------



## Rippen Lips

My 1991 1542 Alumicraft with a 1991 25ELHP Yamaha. Recently purchase with plans to fix up and mod this winter.


----------



## Wallijig

Here's my 2000 Tracker pro vee 17' with 90 hp merc
Only changes since I took picture was add passenger console, GPS/Sonar combo, 70 lbs 24v Maxxum trolling motor, and stereo system.


----------



## Pan Fisherman

Beautiful Boat Wallijig!!!!!

John


----------



## xbacksideslider

14 ft Gregor




More pics here - https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/boa/3182445077.html


----------



## tonynoriega

Just got her a week ago... I think this is an Alumacraft Model K from 1953...with my Evinrude Aquasonic Fleetwin 7.5

Gonna start working on her this weekend...

My plans are as follows, in no particular order.

Remove and replace transom wood.
Light sanding all the way around, both inside and outside.
Primer inside and outside.
Paint outside in a two tone color scheme..not sure which colors.
Paint inside, not sure which color....

Remove middle bench and add plywood flooring. Either carpeted, or epoxy chip seal like I saw in another rebuild project.
Make deck from front bench to nose seat.

And a few other nice details I have in mind... flag pole and flag...new Alumacraft decal sticker...etc..etc..

So many dreams, not enough time.

Hopefully get the trailer some new wheels, sand blasted, and painted as well.


----------



## xbacksideslider

Nice save. 

I like those rounded corners, almost art deco in style.


----------



## HBT Chris

We have a couple here at the house, and my wife is thrilled. :lol: 

This is my grandfathers old boat. It's a 1978 Glastron and it is in REALLY good shape considering its age. When he passed away I got to have it and have been trying to get it running reliably. It has lived in a garage since it was new, and as he got older, it rarely moved. I think before I finally got it to start, it sat for 5+ years without even turning over. I'm hoping to get it running well enough to start taking it down to the beach with us. I think it would be a fun boat to hang our in the bays and take a mile or two out on those calm days.











And this is our normal lake boat, a 2002 Skeeter zx250. In the summer I rig up an umbrella and a beach chair on the back, and my wife and I pretty much spend all weekend, every weekend at the lake. It really is a lot of fun.


----------



## DCFISH

Been a lurker for a bit but this is my first post. This is my 1971 1436 montgomery wards sea king. Painted this past year and a few small mods, nothing crazy just little things to make it more comfortable. Also you can see the 1964 evinrude fast twin 18hp. Pushes me along pretty well.


----------



## mcateercustom

My first boat.


----------



## trueblue1970

My 16' 1992 Smoker Craft Stiletto w/70hp Johnson motor


----------



## muffin

Just picked her up yesterday and took her out today for first time. 
16' Alweld w/ Yamaha 40 4-Stroke. While i didn't go the "restoration" route, i plan on customizing her as much as i can.


----------



## peabody

1971 polar kraft sixteen foot semi vee..
100 dollar garage sale boat..
ive since replaced the transom ..and bought a 2002 mercury four stroke biggfoot motor..
its a fun boat.
peabody


----------



## hollywooddippa

Here are a couple of pics of my 1985 Bass Tracker TX after I restored it and put in a newer console.


----------



## sconnie12

My 14' 1972 Alumacraft...newly painted this year, but still want to steelflex the bottom and put seats in...but it fishes just fine as is!


----------



## 96redtoy

My 1987 Trophy 15 v-hull 

25hp Suzuki, jack plate

Custom aluminum trolling motor mount with a 36lbs minn kotta

I love this boat 

:mrgreen:


----------



## ureallyfloatmyboat

Hey! Here's a picture of my recently gifted 1967 Wards Sea King 12' Aluminum V-bottom. I was also given a Shoreline trailer and Minn Kota trolling motor! This is my first boat  . I'm very grateful \/ I'm excited to completely modify this boat as an ongoing project. I keep having to remind myself that patience is a virtue. So far, I've only done some essentials. I've rebuilt the outside of the transom (I plan on replacing the wood on the inside of the transom very soon as well) using redwood and installed a new bench seat using pine tread.


----------



## moberg12

16' 1974 Mirrocraft deep fisherman, just finished!!!


----------



## cyberflexx

Can't remember if I posted pics of my boats here or not... I'll just post them again..

These are my current bass slaying machines...

Enjoy....


----------



## Recon

She did her yearly change from bass fishing machine to duck slayer.


----------



## ste6168

I can't remember if I have ever posted here, but these are my two current rigs. I love them both for what they are. The Trophy suits my off/nearshore needs (0-15 miles out) while the Lowe suits my inshore/flats needs. Now I need a kayak and a 40'+ sportfisher and I will have everything covered!

Trophy 1802WA w/ 125hp Mercury Saltwater Series
Lowe 1436 w/ 9.9hp Yamamha Tiller


----------



## Xpress_442

Here's my 1756 Xpress all weld "steady hookin". She's not all that pretty but she gets the job done.


----------



## lucky bouy




----------



## ste6168

That Striper is a nice boat! I would have went twin outboard power myself, but none the less! 

What motor's are you running?


----------



## lucky bouy

Twin 2.8 liter turbo Cummings diesel. They push me along about 35 knots in flat seas boat's 12,000lbs


----------



## ccmt

Hey everyone...I'm new here. After looking around a bit I believe this is a GREAT resource for anyone wanting to make mods to their boats. Here's my current boat...

Before....






After...





I've seen a few livewell mod threads...that may be my next project!


----------



## jigngrub

Sweet mod CCMT!!! =D> 
... but I got some bad news for you!  Someone stold the back of your front pedestal seat while you weren't looking.  

It doesn't look like you removed your middle bench for your mod... you can cut a hole in the top of that bench and dig out all that nasty old waterlogged foam and have a *HUGE* livewell for those big ol' nasty slimey Muskies you catch, I don't know how you can stand to eat those things.


----------



## ccmt

jigngrub said:


> Sweet mod CCMT!!! =D>
> ... but I got some bad news for you!  Someone stold the back of your front pedestal seat while you weren't looking.
> 
> It doesn't look like you removed your middle bench for your mod... you can cut a hole in the top of that bench and dig out all that nasty old waterlogged foam and have a *HUGE* livewell for those big ol' nasty slimey Muskies you catch, I don't know how you can stand to eat those things.



Hey there jigngrub...you think that's a good idea for the livewell? :shock: LOL

Those muskies taste great if you have the right recipe and and a big ole 50" can feed a family of 4 for a week! :LMFAO: 

Yes, the middle bench is still there, but I plan on leaving it filled with that nasty foam stuff! Who needs a livewell when you can drag your fish all around the lake (in it's natural water habitat) on a stringer and release the ones you don't want at the end of the day?


----------



## jigngrub

ccmt said:


> Who needs a livewell when you can drag your fish all around the lake (in it's natural water habitat) on a stringer and release the ones you don't want at the end of the day?



True, but a *real* Canadian would bash them over the head with a Hockey stick and then throw them in the beer cooler! :mrgreen:


----------



## Attwanl

Hi
Here is a picture of mine....not much to look at. I think it is Alumacraft, no mods yet just cleaned it up and got the motor running. Been using it this summer to fish with and will work on it this winter. Have gotten some killer ideas from this forum. I'm hooked on these smaller tin boats, I've had bigger glass boats,( bow riders and pleasure crafts) but they were always a pain. Tin boats are really in a class by themselves.


----------



## dispo

Here is my boat. 2012 Alweld 1648 Vhull (slight deadrise at transom not mod v) with 2012 Electric start PTT Etec 25. 
I've had it for almost a year now, Really enjoy every minute in this boat! I run it standing up with a Strongarm tiller extension and a grab bar, It has a 55lb Motorguide saltwater trolling motor and it rides on a Magic tilt trailer. I gps'd it at 30 mph with an iced cooler, girlfriend and full tank of gas. This thing has seen a ton of fish!


----------



## pfjeep

Here's mine
75 Mirrocraft 16ft. Lake Fisherman
74 40hp. Evinrude


----------



## mivison

i just bought this boat for $750. can't wait to start fixing it up. i am new to the site by the way. HI ALL!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=legd7qV_7is


----------



## rabbit

2000 Grizzly Bass 16, 40 hp:


The Indian River 16, beefed up keel and transom with a 3 1/2 Nissan:


----------



## MakoShark

Hello All,
New guy to the site, just picked up my winter project about 3 weeks ago a 1970 Smokercraft 16 ft for $350.00 and just two weeks ago picked up the newly rebuilt 9.9 outboard to marry to the boat.




















I am planing on putting floors in, but not sure if I want a deck or not I keep going back and forth on that one. but if anyone has some good Ideas to toss my way feel free to send them along.

Mike.


----------



## JonBoatfever

My new '99 Lowe 170W with a '99 Johnson 50 horse


----------



## Tusker

1962 Arkansas Traveler, 14 ft Tarpon model. The outboard in the pic is a 1968, 18 hp Evinrude (I've painted since the pic) the small outboard is a little 4.5 hp that I take when fishing alone on the Altamaha River. I also run a 1984 25 hp Johnson on it.


----------



## ecirb_88

old boat, not sure what make or model, just got done fixing it up!


----------



## jandrew

16ft. Sears with a 25hp Go Devil on the day I got it.


----------



## EldoFisher

Was given a free 15hp Evinrude from a friend and figured i might as well find a boat to clamp it to, so i found this 1970s? Valco U13, good times and tasty fish ahead!


----------



## erictetterton

1236 alumacraft 15hp yamaha 2 stroke. i added an aluminum casting deck and red LEDs, Lowrance Mark 4 DSI


----------



## erictetterton

PolarKraft 1751MV


----------



## erictetterton

Alweld 1752 VV LA 50hp Johnson


----------



## jorge

[attachment=0]603112_220896911379765
The owner giving the final ok :LOL2:


----------



## FishNutz

Here's my last project....These pics are for the Craigslist ad #-o 

15'9" Plywood Sled....1966 Build with 1966 motors (also rebuilt) and trailor made for the boat (also 1966).

Here's a link to some build album pics:
https://picasaweb.google.com/100105...authkey=Gv1sRgCMXh_fqq5sjf_gE&feat=directlink


----------



## semojetman

Here is my tin.

It is an 1856 Blazer SS with a 60/40 4 stroke Merc.


----------



## firemech048

Here is my mod I did on my Sylvan. I took it to the St. Johns River in Central Florida today to test the motor out.


----------



## Skully

Well here's my addtion to the many nice Boats on this post resent remote upgrade and a console I painted and added to the boat console steering wheel shifter cables everything I needed for 250.00 on craigslist. I scored big time had it out Sunday and she performed smooth just finished moving a little weight around and she should be perfecto...... Happy Fisherman


----------



## bhumbertson

2011 Tracker Topper 1436


----------



## JMichael

Nice looking and very organized. I'm too sloppy to have a setup like that. :lol: That boat sure looks like it's riding awful high off the ground though. Would make for a tough time launching it on the ramps we have around here.


----------



## juggernot

My 03 G3 1860sc


----------



## spagatti

So I have been lurking for a while and figured it's time to contribute.
First and foremost- great site. 
Then a brief summary of my story. Had a canoe that I had tricked out with motor, batter housed in the front for weight distribution, storage, rod holders, seat backs, under seat storage, anchors, etc. Old Town makes a nice canoe and I could stand in it but I couldn't move around a lot and the loading and unloading of gear was a hassle. So I wanted something more.
Pics of the canoe












So I went looking for a boat that would not break my budget, but would be good for lakes in Southern NJ, which are almost all stump filled, electric only and tend to be pretty shallow in spots. I found a guy who had custom built a Lowe 1648 for fishing around here and the moved away from the area. I got a pretty good deal for everything, he kept the trolling motor and I got everything else.












Framing is all aluminum, plywood deck, storage throughout including 4 dry storage compartments, lighted rod locker, custom live well and it's wired for an electric start for whenever I decide to add an outboard. Right now I am using those lines to add a trolling motor to the back for loading and unloading.
I have done some mods since I got the boat and I will go into more of that when I start a mod\build thread. But so far I rewired for a 36 volt system for a Fortrex 101, modified the rod locker, adding some rod straps and cargo netting. On the trailer I added a break away tounge and trailer guides.
Anyway, that's the old and new boats. Did I mention this is a great site. When I bought the boat I asked him for a CD of all the pics (400) of his build thinking he was very unique and so I could understand the process for my own mods I was planning. Then I found this site and see how many people actually take the time to do this to boats.


----------



## bleumunkie

This is prior to any improvements.


----------



## Country Dave

semojetman said:


> Here is my tin.
> 
> It is an 1856 Blazer SS with a 60/40 4 stroke Merc.


 =D> _

That thing is beautiful, very cool._


----------



## Country Dave

_There are so many awesome boats on here I’m almost embarrassed to post mine. Here is my 1484. I sold it and I’m working on my new to me Lowe 1752. I will post it up when completed. _


----------



## 2sac

Got rid of my Mirrocraft and picked this up last week. Still waiting for the ice to melt so I can get her on the water.


----------



## vzk8m2

2010 Starcraft 2050 STX


----------



## TimRich

Old Starcraft


----------



## Jmox

Ive got more boats than i know what to do with! 

25ft willie jet sled... overkill
21 ft willie jet boat....... where it all started
16 ft tracker lake boat..... Just because


----------



## striperman1411




----------



## OklaAngler

My 1032 restoration! Gets the job done. Pretty good craftsmenship for a 16 year old i might add!


----------



## juggernot

OklaAngler said:


> My 1032 restoration! Gets the job done. Pretty good craftsmenship for a 16 year old i might add!



Awesome


----------



## juggernot

2sac said:


> Got rid of my Mirrocraft and picked this up last week. Still waiting for the ice to melt so I can get her on the water.
> 
> I hope you get to splash that boat soon, I would be going nuts seeing it sit in the driveway :-& ......I'd like to know how fast that thing will run also =P~


----------



## 2sac

juggernot said:


> 2sac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got rid of my Mirrocraft and picked this up last week. Still waiting for the ice to melt so I can get her on the water.
> 
> I hope you get to splash that boat soon, I would be going nuts seeing it sit in the driveway :-& ......I'd like to know how fast that thing will run also =P~
Click to expand...

Yeah, it sucks. Freezing rain and snow yesterday, 28 degrees today. Youtube videos claim 62-64 gps.


----------



## stewartjackson

really nice works of art


----------



## semojetman

i would love to see some more pictures of that 25 footer....

preferably in my driveway. lol


----------



## 304boy

Still got a lil to do to .her


----------



## thewalleyehunter

Country Dave said:


> _There are so many awesome boats on here I’m almost embarrassed to post mine. Here is my 1484. I sold it and I’m working on my new to me Lowe 1752. I will post it up when completed. _



Where did you get the livewell on that 1484?


----------



## great white

My itty bitty tinny:






That's my dad in the boat. He's passed and I've inherited it. 

Working on making it a bit nicer:




































It's just a 12 footer, but it's good enuff for me....


----------



## Country Dave

thewalleyehunter said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _There are so many awesome boats on here I’m almost embarrassed to post mine. Here is my 1484. I sold it and I’m working on my new to me Lowe 1752. I will post it up when completed. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the livewell on that 1484?
Click to expand...



_It’s just a storage bin that I plumed and reinforced.

_https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Livewells-Bilge-Pumps-Hatches/Hatches-Storage%


----------



## thewalleyehunter

Country Dave said:


> thewalleyehunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _There are so many awesome boats on here I’m almost embarrassed to post mine. Here is my 1484. I sold it and I’m working on my new to me Lowe 1752. I will post it up when completed. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the livewell on that 1484?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _It’s just a storage bin that I plumed and reinforced.
> 
> _https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Livewells-Bilge-Pumps-Hatches/Hatches-Storage%
Click to expand...


Thanks Dave! 8)


----------



## Country Dave

_All good thewalleyehunter _ :mrgreen:


----------



## chevytuner

Hi everyone! Newbie here, and I just wanted to post some pics of our new find. My wife got this 1997 Landau V1457 given to her by her sister!! It looks to be in excellent shape. She also gave her a MinnKota trolling motor (34Lb. thrust) and 2 oars. No trailer, but, hey, not too bad for FREE...!Gotta get it registered, then take it for a spin before we do anything to it. We're stoked!!!!


----------



## tnriverluver

chevytuner said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here, and I just wanted to post some pics of our new find. My wife got this 1997 Landau V1457 given to her by her sister!! It looks to be in excellent shape. She also gave her a MinnKota trolling motor (34Lb. thrust) and 2 oars. No trailer, but, hey, not too bad for FREE...!Gotta get it registered, then take it for a spin before we do anything to it. We're stoked!!!!


You will soon find out there is no such thing as a free boat :LOL2: Congrats on being given a great starting point however =D>


----------



## chevytuner

Agree on the "free" starting point... 8) . Way back when we first got married, we got a 12 foot v-bottom with a 9.9 on it. We put a floor in it and took out the front and back benches and put in pedestal seats. We had a blast with that for a couple of years. that was over 20 years ago! We weren't even thinking about a boat when this dropped in our lap. Now I got something else to get wrapped up into....


----------



## skunkstripe

Here is my question. I got a good deal on a 1979 12foot sea nymph aluminum boat. Striped it down. Cleaned her up changed out some old wood. Any way here is my question, I know its a sea nymph because it is on the side of the boat. But the metal plate inside the boat is long time gone. When I go to other websites there is no listing for a 12foot sea nymph made in 1979 also checked 1978, and 1980. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Also added before and after picks.thanks


----------



## skunkstripe

Here is a pick of the sea nymph name on the side of the boat. Just trying to find out general information thanks.


----------



## rickybobbybend

They were an independent line of aluminum boats , subsequently acquired by Lowe (Lowe Line). A quick search of the inter-web will give you lots of info.


----------



## flatstracker

1991 Bass Tracker Pro 17 Customized by Double Haul Custom Boats
70 HP raised Mercury
Custom poling platform with adjustable grab rail
Casting platform
Manual stake out anchor pins like power poles
IPAD for marine navigation mounts in sterring wheel
LED lighting under wales
Custom Double Haul Bench seats and graphics boat wraps.


----------



## Brine

Awesome Rig ^^^


----------



## chevyrulz

haven't painted her camo yet, but here she is:


























& this is her before mods:


----------



## 2sac

flatstracker. Nice looking rig


----------



## flatstracker

Thanks! She maybe for sale in a couple days. Found another boat in Florida.


----------



## GP3

Hi Everybody. Just joined after reading a few post that came up on my google search to your site. Lets see if I can get some of my boat pics on here because I really have no ideal how to.


----------



## KHaus41369

HEre she is all mine bought n paid for LOL 1992 Smokercraft Restorter 151 with 28 SPL


----------



## Succotash

I can bang mine around on stumps all day and not care one bit!!!


----------



## Bad Wolf

How do I get it to post my photos? If I insert the link between the things it says cannot determine photo size. 


Ha!!! figured it out!!!

Now you can see just how bad it is. Lots of work ahead of me. 


[url]https://www.box.com/s/m92kt9kjvk9bo0l22ku1[/url]
https://www.box.com/s/s2s4zt44in4jub247mck


----------



## great white

Bad Wolf said:


> How do I get it to post my photos? If I insert the link between the things it says cannot determine photo size.
> 
> 
> Ha!!! figured it out!!!
> 
> Now you can see just how bad it is. Lots of work ahead of me.
> 
> 
> [url]https://www.box.com/s/m92kt9kjvk9bo0l22ku1[/url]
> https://www.box.com/s/s2s4zt44in4jub247mck[/quote]
> 
> 
> I do believe I see a Landrover and a Disco.....:)


----------



## Bad Wolf

Yes you do. It’s a 1968 Series IIa, my "other" aluminum project. Actually I'm trying to find someone to weld up a 2" hole in the boat where I'm taking out a live well fitting. I figure I can use the same guy to do aluminum welding on the truck body.  The Disco is in relatively good shape and is my tow vehicle. 

I finally found the tutorial on image posting so I should be OK there. 
There is a wealth of information here, I'm looking forward to getting the boat in the water!!


----------



## lybic

Just a little 1989 Landau me and my son fish. Not pretty but it does the trick.


----------



## mntackle

got the boat out for the first time this year! Hank (our dog) had as good a time as I did! haha MirroCraft MV 860


----------



## Team Colibri

På vei ned.... by Team Colibri, on Flickr

My litle girl, barely hanging on.


----------



## bassquatchinpa

14' Starcraft. Trailer is a 1957
rewired trailer with all new lights and paint
now ive decided to put some decking in front. Next weeks project


----------



## Redlion

Fist time boat owner


----------



## kfx450r

Finally able to post here. Just inherited this 14' boat, used to have a 50hp 2 stroke, red carpet, console etc.. But its a 1972 model and its been sitting for years. Ordered a 9.9hp 4 stroke engine, putting new seats and vinyl flooring in it, should be in the water after finals next week!


----------



## ardyar

Just finished my 1973 Gregor 13'4" tinny Fun project!


----------



## Country Dave

Redlion said:


> Fist time boat owner




_Congratulations =D> _


----------



## Country Dave

ardyar said:


> Just finished my 1973 Gregor 13'4" tinny Fun project!




_Pretty cool. :mrgreen: _


----------



## ShipwreckStew

I'm almost done with the restoration, but here it is so far.


----------



## Keystone

My _current_ boat is a 2010 Lowe A1457 with a 2009 9.9ELH Merc 4 stroke on a 2010 Karavan trailer.























In less than two weeks I will be in a 2010 Lowe 1467WT with a 15ELH 4 stroke Merc. (Same trailer)


----------



## Keystone

This was an awesome rig. Too this day I miss it. My medical condition forced me to sell it. I could not launch/retrieve it by myself any longer.
I sure was great to fish out of, and it was more than just comfortable. Ride was nice too. MirroCraft only made it configured in this way for 1 or 2 years. For the type of fishing we tend to do in MN it was perfect.


----------



## Devil's-Tinner

Hi guys here is my new (to me) boat! a 14' 1996 Lund.. thats about all I know. Im very new to this but.. Have read lots of info on this site! Its pretty much complete except for a new deep cycle battery for the trolling motor, and I may get an onboard charger! this winter I'd like to make it a little more suited for me... but I really enjoy it how it is now!


----------



## Flat Bottom

The bucket.


----------



## DirtyOar

I don't have very much information about this boat yet, other than I believe it to be a '79. The story of how it came to be mine is in the new members section. (long story-short, I got it when my step-dad passed away) It's in pretty decent shape, definitely going to need some work and I think I'll just do a full resto-project so I'm more familiar with the boat inside and out. Anyone have any idea about the type, model, etc of the boat I'd appreciate it. thank you.


----------



## MBH

1983 polarkraft


----------



## Keystone

And here is the new boat.


----------



## LoTech

1966 AlumaCraft Evinrude 18 hp FasTwin - new to me a month ago, found on craigslist as is incl. trialer & fishfinder. Deck boards need to be re-done. Project for next winter...


----------



## Inkd

This is my 1960 18' Monark, it was given to me along with the trailer about 3 months ago so far all I've done is replace the hubs. Looking for suggestions.


----------



## Abraham

Bought this 16ft Lowe a month or so ago.



It's my first outboard powered boat so I'm just trying to learn the ropes as I clean it up. It's got some old wiring and the steering and shift cables will probably need replaced but I'm looking forward to making it seaworthy. Any advice on removing the carpet adhesive would be welcome since they appeared to have covered everything they could with second hand house carpet lol.


----------



## Downtown

my 1992 Tracker V-14 with a 9.9 evinrude. 
I take the motor off to put in ponds.


----------



## Downtown

and my 2013 Tracker Grizzly 1648 SC with a 60/40 Mercury jet (river boat)


----------



## redfisher

1992 14' Voyager Discovery, 1992 Suzuki 15hp oil injection long shaft motor and galvanized trailer.


----------



## slopitch

12' aluminum project


----------



## Topcat5011

Hey everyone. Long time follower first time poster. I've learned a lot of valuable information from this forum and seems like a great place. I recently purchased a new "tin boat" so I decided to join. Well I look forward to getting to know everyone. Since this picture of my boat was takin I have added a ss prop, minn Kota 70 24v trolling motor and humminbird 597ci hd


----------



## FreshWaterLover

Our new Bass Tracker Pro Team 175 TF


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318258#p318258 said:


> FreshWaterLover » Yesterday, 23:03[/url]"]Our new Bass Tracker Pro Team 175 TF




_Nice boat,
They ride great and you really get a lot of boat for the money. _


----------



## FreshWaterLover

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318286#p318286 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 07:03[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318258#p318258 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FreshWaterLover » Yesterday, 23:03[/url]"]Our new Bass Tracker Pro Team 175 TF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Nice boat,
> They ride great and you really get a lot of boat for the money. _
Click to expand...



Thanks! I just LOVE IT. We got it out for its first ride last Saturday (all this rain has really made getting out difficult, lol), and WOW. I mean just wow. We come from large cruiser ownership so while we knew we wanted to fish more seriously and get a boat designed for that, we weren't 100% sure how it was going to handle. I am SO not used to popping up on plane before I can even say the word plane. LMAO. It's just amazing. What a nimble little minx that stinker is. I just had SO much fun with it. I can't wait to get out again on her. We spent 90% of the 6 hours out Saturday just running at various speeds for the initial part of the engine break in period and getting used to how it handled under different water conditions on the river and different traffic conditions (lots of pleasure boats). Was a really pleasant surprise at how well it dealt with a lot of it.


----------



## sharryon12

I also bought mine off craigslist for $400 with trailer .. I have stripped off the guly green paint and primed and painted .. installing seats i also bought off craigslist for 30 bucks this week ..


----------



## Arkie

New member! Just purchased for Arkansas River mainly. Working on bilge pump, trolling motor ,Depth finder, fishfinder etc.


----------



## CLM

Here is one.










And the other, currently building it.


----------



## peabody

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=246098#p246098 said:


> Gramps50 » 01 Mar 2012, 21:33[/url]"]Recently I bought a Polar Kraft 1651, has a Mercury 200 20 hp and an old Evenrude trolling motor. This picture was taken when I brought it home. Since I have added a cover. I also want to rewire it adding a fuse block with a ground buss.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a test drive, that's the previous owner in the drivers seat.





wbere is murphy missouri ?


----------



## cobbtm2003

Heres mine!


----------



## kidhickey

t]


Found in barn. 1974 MirroCraft Fisherman, 1959 18 hp Evinrude, 1966 33 hp Evinrude Electric start
and a 1963 Homemade trailer, Boat was last registered in 1997 and the trailer 97 sticker on plate
Ripped out homemade side console and all the old pulley & cable steering, cut down the back of trailer and added 3 more ft. on the tongue , sandblasted, primed & painted. Cleaned up the 18 hp and she runs nice. did not try and start the 33 yet but took out plugs and put a little 2 cycle oil in cylinders
pulled over fine with pull starter, and with the electric starter when I hooked up a battery. Taking out seats now to put a flat bottom in, Dudley,MA.


----------



## chazrull

Just got this boat. It's a "91 Basstracker Pro 17. After a little trouble with the starter pinion gear I took it out for a check out ride last night and snapped this pic. It was pretty filthy when I bought it but after cleaning I was pleased. Crazy thing is the PO had a boat cover for it - it was on the ground next to the boat, also dirty. :roll:


----------



## chazrull

Here's my 2nd boat (don't have pics of my 1st boat bought and sold many years ago). I bought this one because my girlfriend likes to fish, but I wasn't sure how often we would go so I went small. Since then I found out she LOVES to fish. Sometimes I walk outside after work to find her waiting with a 6 pack of beer and a bucket of minnows. So I bought a Basstracker and I guess I gonna sell this little fellow.


----------



## Jeeper

1978 smokercraft which now has a 58 evinrude on it


----------



## MaineFisherman

1968 Starcraft Jet Star 15 with 1987 Johnson 25hp. Just brought it home yesterday, installed a new water pump kit in the motor this morning, and took her for the first test ride this afternoon. 
I would like to restore her, but that'll have to wait until after fishing season....


----------



## Paddler

Alumacraft MV1544 Waterfowler - Allweld - 25 HP Mercury


----------



## MiPikeGuy

My not-so-tin boat, all rigged up and ready to go for under $450


----------



## MiPikeGuy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322130#p322130 said:


> MiPikeGuy » 12 Jul 2013, 19:05[/url]"]My not-so-tin boat, all rigged up and ready to go for under $450


----------



## bluepike

Have always wanted to thank Duroboat for their product that we have enjoyed for the past several years. 
Bought used in say 2005, this 16' tin boat is very dry, cuts nicely through heavy chop and planes fully loaded with me and my three big buddies readily with a 2000 25hp Johnson. 
Boat was built in 1989 in Florida I think and has traveled to upstate NY lakes and is currently in Moriches Bay, Long Island NY where my son uses it several times a week scuba/free diving and fishing. And yes son does take it through Moriches inlet to the ocean [-o< and trailers it to Montauk Point.
Other point to be noted, boat had severe issues when purchased regarding corrosion. Customer support from Duroboat solved same with correct anode suggestions.
There are not many around Long Island, if you see one that fits your needs buy it, you will be pleased.
I just wish that they would build an 18 footer.


----------



## Jim

duroboat rocks! The owner is a stand up guy for sure. He is also a member here.


----------



## flatboat

my purtty new toy! This boat does not porpoise ! only one I have ever owned that doesn't ,and its fast!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324114#p324114 said:


> flatboat » Today, 15:00[/url]"]my purtty new toy! This boat does not porpoise ! only one I have ever owned that doesn't ,and its fast!



_Looks cool, how fast and how many ponies? _


----------



## TimRich

New toy, 2010 crestliner 1436 with 6 hp yamaha 4 stroke.


----------



## RangerJ

Fits my needs nicely - I can use this in the rivers near my home, or proge along the creeks running through the marsh.


----------



## Mack17

Here's my rig it's a 1979 14' Alweld with a 1980 Johnson 70hp.Eventually going to redo the front decking with new wood and carpet and repaint it olive drab green and put the factory Alweld decals back on it and repaint the motor with the factory 80's Johnson decals.But for now she does just fine.Runs 35-40 mph at wot.


----------



## SquiggyFreud

Hi All,

2012 Alumacraft MV 1650 with SC, and F40 Yamaha.


----------



## Bronzbackhunter

Here's my new to me 2007 G3 1548AW, with a 2014 merc 9.9 Bigfoot. Installed the 9.9 & jackplate yesterday. Took it out this morning to start the brake in.


----------



## 2sac

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327943#p327943 said:


> SquiggyFreud » Yesterday, 18:44[/url]"]Hi All,
> 
> 2012 Alumacraft MV 1650 with SC, and F40 Yamaha.


How's that handle with the 40?


----------



## SquiggyFreud

[/quote]
How's that handle with the 40?[/quote]


Runs and handles well, 40 is max HP for the boat, me, wife and gear we get about 31 MPH.


----------



## vhecs

Here is my Snyder Jet Boat!


----------



## karloutdoors

2006 Alumcraft Tournament 185, 2006 200 eTech (saltwater), 74' Evinrude 9.9 kicker (rebuilt and repainted after pic was taken). Hawks wrap added spring 2013, originally black hull as seen in two of the pics. I've had the boat for six years. She scores muskies, walleyes, perch, crappies, and of course Lake Michigan salmonids


----------



## scout172

Very nice rig you have there 2sac.


----------



## Country Dave

_That thing has to scoot pretty good with a 200 on it. Nice rig. _


----------



## 2sac

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328354#p328354 said:


> scout172 » Today, 06:17[/url]"]Very nice rig you have there 2sac.


Thanks. Lund decided to get rid of the Predator line for 2014. I got the last one


----------



## 2sac

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328347#p328347 said:


> karloutdoors » Yesterday, 23:42[/url]"]2006 Alumcraft Tournament 185, 2006 200 eTech (saltwater), 74' Evinrude 9.9 kicker (rebuilt and repainted after pic was taken). Hawks wrap added spring 2013, originally black hull as seen in two of the pics. I've had the boat for six years. She scores muskies, walleyes, perch, crappies, and of course Lake Michigan salmonids


I know you


----------



## karloutdoors

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328358#p328358 said:


> Country Dave » Yesterday, 06:00[/url]"]_That thing has to scoot pretty good with a 200 on it. Nice rig. _



Personally I think the boat slogs along with a top end of 45mph. I must be missing something and not getting the best of the 200 hp. I know its a heavy deep v but still expected at least to crack 50 mph.


----------



## karloutdoors

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328361#p328361 said:


> 2sac » Yesterday, 07:13[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328347#p328347 said:
> 
> 
> 
> karloutdoors » Yesterday, 23:42[/url]"]2006 Alumcraft Tournament 185, 2006 200 eTech (saltwater), 74' Evinrude 9.9 kicker (rebuilt and repainted after pic was taken). Hawks wrap added spring 2013, originally black hull as seen in two of the pics. I've had the boat for six years. She scores muskies, walleyes, perch, crappies, and of course Lake Michigan salmonids
> 
> 
> 
> I know you
Click to expand...


Yyyyyyyup, The one. The only. Though we've never fished together.
I noticed you also over on walleyecentral too.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328444#p328444 said:


> karloutdoors » Today, 03:33[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328358#p328358 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » Yesterday, 06:00[/url]"]_That thing has to scoot pretty good with a 200 on it. Nice rig. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think the boat slogs along with a top end of 45mph. I must be missing something and not getting the best of the 200 hp. I know its a heavy deep v but still expected at least to crack 50 mph.
Click to expand...


_I would think so,

An 18ft aluminum hull with 200 ponies I would think should do every bit of 50 if not 60. I'm sure if you played around with prop selection you would some more top end. really nice rig...................... =D> _


----------



## Vagante

Here is my 12' Desoto. I use it solo for a creek off the ICW in St Augustine. Love my cheap tin find.


----------



## duckmanclyde

1955 sears flat bottom 12ft in length and my firt duck boat!


----------



## dc9loser

OK, I got it pretty well equipped but I have plans....


----------



## 20footer

One is a 1972 Richline with a 25hp Nissan 2 stroke. It is 14 foot long. The other is a 1996 Oquawka 20 foot Comercial Fishing Boat with a 1998 Mercury 40hp 2 Stroke. I just got this boat yesterday. Very excited about fixin her up just the way I want her!


----------



## Kojak5150

Here is my boat. It is new to me. This picture is of the second time I took it out. Great time spending time on the water with my 10 year old son.

<o)))><


----------



## 10mm

New to the site, thought I would share my modded 1232 Jon with everyone. I found it in my local river after a storm and the water came down, it was buried 3/4 in mud and sand on a bend in the river. After digging it out for about an hour, it was floating and on the way home with me. It looks like it had been there for a good while, there was mud and sand packed in everywhere. I suspect it got away in 08 during TS Faye when the waters set a new 100 year record. 
Anyways, a few mods later and a paint job, I love it! 24 mph GPS with a 8 hp yamaha. 18 with wife and cooler plus gear. 
I put in a pocket tunnel, some trim tabs, and a 9" jack plate, got my prop cupped and some cooling mods, now I can run in 3 inches of water no problemo. Anyone with questions on how to set up your boat like this just ask. Also anywhere to post videos on the forum? I looked and don't see a pics/ vids area.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330094#p330094 said:


> 10mm » Yesterday, 20:19[/url]"]New to the site, thought I would share my modded 1232 Jon with everyone. I found it in my local river after a storm and the water came down, it was buried 3/4 in mud and sand on a bend in the river. After digging it out for about an hour, it was floating and on the way home with me. It looks like it had been there for a good while, there was mud and sand packed in everywhere. I suspect it got away in 08 during TS Faye when the waters set a new 100 year record.
> Anyways, a few mods later and a paint job, I love it! 24 mph GPS with a 8 hp yamaha. 18 with wife and cooler plus gear.
> I put in a pocket tunnel, some trim tabs, and a 9" jack plate, got my prop cupped and some cooling mods, now I can run in 3 inches of water no problemo. Anyone with questions on how to set up your boat like this just ask. Also anywhere to post videos on the forum? I looked and don't see a pics/ vids area.



_Very cool,

Love how you have the motor jacked up....... =D> _


----------



## 10mm

[youtube]https://youtu.be/6zCqlTdStfk[/youtube]
Here's a video running in a flooded pasture on the Saint Johns river, watch til the end, it's about 2 or 3 inches deep, motor never even hit bottom.


----------



## nick4203

cool little set up im diggin it!


----------



## killintime

Here are my two tins one was bought used in 1953 by my great grandfather, the other i just picked up recently.


----------



## longshot

Heres mine before and after. It was modified by Dawson at Fish On Fabrications


----------



## Shugster2

Here's my alumacraft 2072 CC! Love it!


----------



## Shugster2

Me and the family hanging out at the lake! Just found this site and glad to be here!


----------



## longshot

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330207#p330207 said:


> killintime » 23 Sep 2013, 20:20[/url]"]Here are my two tins one was bought used in 1953 by my great grandfather, the other i just picked up recently.


Thats pretty cool that you have your great grandfathers boat. And it looks great too


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331223#p331223 said:


> Shugster2 » 03 Oct 2013, 23:33[/url]"]Me and the family hanging out at the lake! Just found this site and glad to be here!



_welcome aboard, 

Nice rig..................... =D> _


----------



## Country Dave

_80 % completed._


----------



## killintime

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331228#p331228 said:


> longshot » 04 Oct 2013, 06:26[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330207#p330207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> killintime » 23 Sep 2013, 20:20[/url]"]Here are my two tins one was bought used in 1953 by my great grandfather, the other i just picked up recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty cool that you have your great grandfathers boat. And it looks great too
Click to expand...


Thanks, there are a ton of memories from that ol boat. 5 generations have caught fish out of her.


----------



## MikeG81

Great little boat and runs awesome.


----------



## bguy

How about a Pontoon section "tin boat" in another form. I just bought one.


----------



## bguy




----------



## 2sac

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332419#p332419 said:


> bguy » 56 minutes ago[/url]"]


Looks like a party barge :beer:


----------



## Bartledo

Just got this lightly used Alumacraft 1442 NCS. Pickin up a motor this week and got lots of ideas for mods. Been reading the forum for about a month now and love it. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## duke

put a large hole in my old boat and was time to get a new one


----------



## sixgun86

It's been almost a year since I've been around... Hit a dry spell with boats. 

Here is the new whip, 2002 boat,motor, trailer. 25 hp. Good for low 20's mph.


----------



## rscottp

My 96 Lund 16 Laker. I have had this boat for over 10 years and I love it. It had developed quite a few leaks from the pounding I have given it fishing around Martha's Vineyard and I was thinking that its days were numbered. I found this site and decided to attempt a fix. I replaced leaky rivets with SS nuts, bolts and 5200. Then 2 coats of Gluvit on the inside. No leaks! I have decided to do resto on the boat for next season, Gluvit paint on outside, reconfigure inside(center console, rod storage, ect.).


----------



## JL8Jeff

Well, I don't have a tin boat yet, but that's why I joined up, to get more info on the various makes and models to run in shallow conditions. I recenlty sold my 17' Wahoo center console and I'm looking for an aluminum center console jet. But I do have a fun boat that is a flat bottom! I found out after buying the boat that it was featured in Hot Boat magazine back in 1991. It no longer has the supercharged engine but it still pumps out around 425 hp and I've had it up to 75 mph so far, not bad for a 16' skiff.


----------



## painlesstom

This is my "Tin-Boat". Build thread and video links in Sig.


----------



## duke

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332713#p332713 said:


> duke » 22 Oct 2013, 12:20[/url]"]put a large hole in my old boat and was time to get a new one


now with new outboard


----------



## GaryBriggs

A few pics of my Bowfishing Pontoon boat, Designed and fabricated by myself. Its a 1466 pontoon fabricated from 16ga galv decked with 1/8" alum diamond plate, powered by a 15hp johnson tiller (for the time being), with a 55lb troller. I run 7- 150w Hps lights powered by a Yamaha 2000w inverter generator. I also run 2- 29 series batteries with a powermax 55amp converter because its not unusual to Bowfish all night during the Carp Spawn.

First time on the water! before the lights




lights




Success!




I set out to build a Short, yet wide boat that would draft shallow and be very stable with 2 people shooting off the front elevated platform. It works fantastic for trolling the shallows. However the shape of the hull being short and wide, the weight of all the bowfishing gear, makes it hard to get up onto a plane. I am in the market for a 35-45 hp tiller or a 750+cc jet ski motor. 8-10mph is way to slow for the large lakes in my area!


----------



## 2sac

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334687#p334687 said:


> GaryBriggs » Today, 15:41[/url]"]A few pics of my Bowfishing Pontoon boat, Designed and fabricated by myself. Its a 1466 pontoon fabricated from 16ga galv decked with 1/8" alum diamond plate, powered by a 15hp johnson tiller (for the time being), with a 55lb troller. I run 7- 150w Hps lights powered by a Yamaha 2000w inverter generator. I also run 2- 29 series batteries with a powermax 55amp converter because its not unusual to Bowfish all night during the Carp Spawn.
> 
> First time on the water! before the lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set out to build a Short, yet wide boat that would draft shallow and be very stable with 2 people shooting off the front elevated platform. It works fantastic for trolling the shallows. However the shape of the hull being short and wide, the weight of all the bowfishing gear, makes it hard to get up onto a plane. I am in the market for a 35-45 hp tiller or a 750+cc jet ski motor. 8-10mph is way to slow for the large lakes in my area!


I'm impressed.


----------



## 97Aero

Picked this up a couple weeks ago. Damn the cold weather!


----------



## spcamno

Bought it off a buddy couple of weeks ago and the pic is when I preparing it for the winter.

Its a 16'8" Smokercraft Stiletto with a Johnson 115 on a Shorelander trailer.


----------



## huntinfool

Well, I never thought I would sell my rig, but I had a deal fall in my lap and I just can't refuse it. 
Here is my baby. 




I did everything myself and made it like I wanted it....or so I thought. I never really was happy with the tiller and wanted to convert it to a center console. So I started collecting everything I would need to do that. Just when I had just about everything I needed, BLAM.
This fell in my lap.





View attachment 4


So it looks like I have more work to do, and I'm in the process of finding a 90 mercury for it.


----------



## huntinfool

Well the pics are not in order.


----------



## huntinfool

Try as I might, I can not get them to get in the right order. Anyways the new boat is a 2012 Tracker. It has some issues, but I'll fix those quickly.


----------



## reedjj

Huntinfool, is it a 2072 or an 1860? Great looking boat either way. Anything between 70 and 115 should work nice!


----------



## TricknTin

Here's my newest rig I just gutted her for customization.


----------



## huntinfool

reedjj said:


> Huntinfool, is it a 2072 or an 1860? Great looking boat either way. Anything between 70 and 115 should work nice!


Its an 1860 although they have it on the title as 19'6". ( I think because of the sponsons) its only rated for a 90hp, so that's what I am looking for.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337158#p337158 said:


> huntinfool » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> reedjj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huntinfool, is it a 2072 or an 1860? Great looking boat either way. Anything between 70 and 115 should work nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Its an 1860 although they have it on the title as 19'6". ( I think because of the sponsons) its only rated for a 90hp, so that's what I am looking for.
Click to expand...


_I think you're right, them must have made them title it as a 19.6 because of the float pods. Great boat. Don't think you can beat a welded mod-V A 90HP should push it pretty good. I think you could go as much a 115. The float pods really help support the weight of a bigger motor. 

Good luck with your build. _


----------



## florida strain

14ft. Monarck, 25 Mercury.


----------



## huntinfool

Country Dave said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337158#p337158 said:
> 
> 
> 
> huntinfool » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> reedjj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huntinfool, is it a 2072 or an 1860? Great looking boat either way. Anything between 70 and 115 should work nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Its an 1860 although they have it on the title as 19'6". ( I think because of the sponsons) its only rated for a 90hp, so that's what I am looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I think you're right, them must have made them title it as a 19.6 because of the float pods. Great boat. Don't think you can beat a welded mod-V A 90HP should push it pretty good. I think you could go as much a 115. The float pods really help support the weight of a bigger motor.
> 
> Good luck with your build. _
Click to expand...


Tag on the boat says it is rated for a 90hp max. I'd like to put a bigger one on it, but the coast guard is all over the bay and the Game Wardens are around every bend. I don't want to get a ticket.


----------



## Hendo30

Thought I would share.1980 Bass Tracker III. It has a 1983 twin cylinder electric start/choke 60 horse Evinrude..cheers


----------



## Bronzbackhunter

2007 G3 1548, 2013 Mercury 9.9 Bigfoot.


----------



## Boat2fast

These are boats I use, plan to use, work on, plan to work on...or have for sale. Some I won't ever use, work on, or sell because I'm too busy working on, using, or selling the other ones.


----------



## namco

Hi Laurie here I live in Sydney Australia (first post) and love my tinys my latest project is this little NAMCO 11.7" So far I have spent many hours rubbing back and polishing the alloy but my problem will be this boat will only ever see salt water and Im afraid all my hard work will go down the drain the first outing if it dose a 2 pak paint job will be needed 


National Art Metal Co. Pty. Ltd.
Dutton Street, Bankstown, NSW.

Made 2 models.    
"Car top 12"     Length11'4", Beam 51",  Max HP 7.5
All riveted open dingy, Made between 1964-68.

The other model was the "Angler"
Length 11'7"  Beam 54",   max HP 7.5
Made between 1966-68.

Any other Australians here ??











This is the motor I will be fitting to the little girl believe it or not this motor has less than 3 hours use she will under go a full respray once the boat is finished


----------



## badewolf

Hello, new here. I've been around canoes and kayaks since i was a kid. Just now gettting into "big" boats. Love aluminum boats. Just picked up my first two aluminum jon boats. 

In november I picked up this 1985 Landau Cherokee 10' V-hull and trailer off craigslist $400
Also picked up a bunch of motors for $750
1960 2 hp johnson
1967 Evinrude 6 hp fisherman
3 hp 90's sears gamefisher
5 hp early 80's merc
1964 5.5 Johnson Seahorse

December: Got the 6 hp evinrude running took it out twice and something blew up its leaking out brown sludge out the foot. X.x But I got my Landau out on the water for the first time. Much faster than a kayak. 
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo.jpg
Reallly need new floors and casting deck, all the wood is rotten as you can see.
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo2.jpg
The stuff leaking from the motor:
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo6.jpg

My kayak collection and custom trailer, just incase anyone here does yak fishing. 
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo5.jpg
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo4.jpg
https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo3.jpg

Yesterday I picked up a 10' 2003 Lowe flat bottom jon for $360 off craigslist with a 5 hp mariner (pics soon)

Gonna make a few work/build threads, I like all the ideas I've seen here, I just browsed through all 90 pages on this thread lol

also i have no idea how to post pics X.x


----------



## Kochy

2000 Lowe 180WZ, with a 115HP Johnson. Pretty good for a kid still in high school?


----------



## ram rod

during the winter month's i added float pods with shallow water anchor and camo paint..


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341593#p341593 said:


> ram rod » Today, 11:59[/url]"]during the winter month's i added float pods with shallow water anchor and camo paint..



_Looks great................. =D> _


----------



## ram rod

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341599#p341599 said:


> Country Dave » Yesterday, 19:39[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341593#p341593 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ram rod » Today, 11:59[/url]"]during the winter month's i added float pods with shallow water anchor and camo paint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Looks great................. =D> _
Click to expand...

Dude you have come a loooong way on your boat,I love a white boat, you should be proud,I'd be.. I got the floatpod idea from you and i may go with white next time. It will match my other toy.. :wink:


----------



## JLB768

New member from Bloomington Indiana. Brand new unsold 2012 Lowe 1436 Lake Jon.


----------



## CatfishLady

I'm a new and first time boat owner as of yesterday. This is a 11 1/2 ft. X 3 ft. Aluminum Jon Boat. Needs a little work. I can't wait to get it in the water. 

_Edit: Boat was measured wrong. It's 12 ft long._


----------



## namco

#2 :lol: This boat was made by Quintrex which happen to be the biggest alloy boat manufacturer in Australia. The hull is a very different design to a V nose its bottom is almost flat and its very stable at rest 








And #3 its bigger brother :lol:


----------



## Fatkid1980

New to the site from SE MASS. I currently have a small boat I use to fish from and a kayak. Boat isn't much, but it floats and gets me out there!


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342248#p342248 said:


> Fatkid1980 » 19 Feb 2014, 19:38[/url]"]New to the site from SE MASS. I currently have a small boat I use to fish from and a kayak. Boat isn't much, but it floats and gets me out there!View attachment 1



I am out on the Vineyard. Welcome to the site!


----------



## pool4shark

I haven't had it in the water yet, but this the 2004 14-ft Mirrocraft model 3654 with 2002 Yamaha 15hp 4-stroke that I have on layaway for Mississippi River exploring this Spring.


----------



## Fatkid1980

rscottp said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342248#p342248 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fatkid1980 » 19 Feb 2014, 19:38[/url]"]New to the site from SE MASS. I currently have a small boat I use to fish from and a kayak. Boat isn't much, but it floats and gets me out there!View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am out on the Vineyard. Welcome to the site!
Click to expand...


Thank you! Nice to meet ya!


----------



## waterman

Just got it.


----------



## CatfishLady

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341674#p341674 said:


> CatfishLady » February 12th, 2014, 11:08 pm[/url]"]I'm a new and first time boat owner as of yesterday. This is a 11 1/2 ft. X 3 ft. Aluminum Jon Boat. Needs a little work. I can't wait to get it in the water.
> 
> _Edit: Boat was measured wrong. It's 12 ft long._




*Does anyone here know who made this boat? The Title says it's from 1973. That's all the info I have on it. I would love to know the weight capacity on it. 
*


----------



## CatfishLady

My last post didn't include a picture of my boat I posted on page 99. :? sigh Sorry bout that.


----------



## Bronzbackhunter

2009 Tracker Pro170TX Mercury 50 HP


----------



## Rat

Here is my new girl. I bought her early last year and we have had some good times already! Several hunts and many fishing trips with many more of both in the future! 
She is a 1984 Empire Boat Works 17 foot hull with a 1984 150 HP, V6, Evinrude. She started life as a Game Warden boat and I bought her from the second owner. She is all Aluminum and built heavy, which is good for me. She runs 57 MPH by GPS and will beat you to death! More importantly though, my wife LOVES the new boat! 
I have some mods planned but nothing real involved anytime soon, just going to enjoy NOT working on a boat for awhile! :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Aug

This the war pig - a 1978 MonArk. I now run a 40hp Yamaha on her, the whole thing is a work in progress...


----------



## jonboatboy

Here is my new rig. Well its new to me. 2001 Alumacraft MV Tex Special CS with a 50hp Johnson (j50plssm). She runs 37mph with two guys gear ect in choppy water. Haven't had it in glassy water yet.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394127245665.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394127263829.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394127275919.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394127287930.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Rabbitdundied

2014 1650 Havoc #1 Tohatsu Mega 25 HP CMC 130 PTT


----------



## Plasticmotif

She's at the shop this week getting a new water pump, plugs, fuel system cleaning/filters and new trolling motor!


----------



## matzilla

New to me 1996 Alumacraft Competitor 170 CS
Nice '96 Iowa made trailer, rock solid 50hp '85 'Rude, live well, bait well, built in cooler, tons of storage, fish finder, trolling motor. Interior is in great shape but I'm looking to repaint the hull and motor next year. So far I've completely cleaned the whole damn thing, fixed/replaced a ton of wiring, new lower unit fluid, new LED interior lighting for night fishing, removed the Anchor Mate, installed an AGM battery to run the starter/acc, dropped in a new deep cycle AGM for the trolling motor, converted the fish finder to run of a 7AH gell cell in a custom box, blah blah blah
Also has a really nice cover and 2 extra pedistal seats. Looking to do some serious fishing this year.


----------



## waterman




----------



## Yannie




----------



## waterman

Exploring on Lake Martin today.
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395712143768.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## waterman

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395712285500.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## badpaddler

FINALLY got one.  Can't find any info on it short of the original brochure though (provided by the folks at hewescraft).


----------



## Bigwrench

Just joined this morning but here are mine 
1998 Ranger 518SVS 200EFI Merc 


84 Bass Attacker 16' 55hp Nissan currently being restored 


Also have a 12' Landau Jon I'm working on as well


----------



## Seabee1

This is my first real boat. It's an early 70's Smoker Craft 2060 River Runner. I bought it last winter and put a Mudd Buddy 45 mag surface drive on it. It needs some work but floats and drives but looks pretty rough. Hope to get the transom replaced and some gator glide on it this year.


----------



## Knee Deep

Here's a pic on her maiden voyage.


----------



## LarryMc

I have a couple other boats besides the one below, but this is the only tin boat I own. 

2011 Lowe Roughneck 1655 Center Console, motor is a 2005 Mercury 60/40 jet two stroke with a Rockproof poly intake.
Trolling motor in this photo has been replaced with an 80 lb thrust Minn Kota Terrova with I-Pilot. Seats are Tempress.


----------



## River_Recon

2010 Lowe A1457 with front casting deck
-Bought new with a merc 9.9
-Have grandfathers merc 15 2 smoke on it in the pics 
-Motor guide 40 lb thrust foot pedal 
Rear drivers seat and front casting chair 
- (2) 3 rod holders in the rear 
- Taylor made cover


----------



## bguy




----------



## Woffles

New guy, Jeff's the name. Picked this boat up about 14 years ago when stationed at Keesler in Biloxi, MS. Paid $100 for the boat, considerably more for the motor! Was just a bare boat with 3 bench seats when I got here. Caught a 45 lb black drum fishing Back Bay one night with her. Just finished redoing her for the summer with two coats of Gluvit and some rustoleum.


----------



## Jeeper

2001 Seaark mv 1860aw
2001 Bear 21ft trailer
99 mercury 90 65 jet


----------



## FishJax

Hi to All, Pieced together , 2010 G3 1236, camo, trailer, 1997 Merc 9.9 2 stroke. Sold a 1995 Spectrum 1950 Pro Angler after my son left for the Air Force and I found I could not handle it myself. Been 3 years without so time to get back on the water. I have had about 17 boats in my life and usually modify each one to my liking. Searched for a long time to get the idea of a grab bar from a rear seat golf cart safety grab bar. Wrapped the handle, gets too hot down here to grab a black powdercoated. I can put the seats in any position with the slide rail system. Hope to spend some time on here with you guys and gals to share ideas and get some new ones. Been working on her for several weeks now and hope to get wet this week.


----------



## basslipripper

2006 Pro Team 190tx














https://youtu.be/uLaHlnpxRUY


----------



## basslipripper

1983 DuraCraft Super Star


Did a modest restore on this boat last year. Rebuilt the 35hp Evinrude, replaced back deck added bow mount trolling motor. and other things. Awesome boat.












https://youtu.be/kU6fPF3xhFI


----------



## Dark3

Breaking the ice with a post of my tin. Its a G3 1442. She's almost ready for spring. (Just had ice out). Next project is nav and led lights.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398471445684.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## fvnightowl

2014 pro team txw with a 60hp merc. Brought her home Thursday, its gonna be an adjustment, as I was quite fond of the 1990!


----------



## swcr

Just sold my last boat and brought home another.

Old Boat
16' 1984 Valco Bayrunner. Welded deep V center console. Gutted and completely redone with all new conduit, wire, switches, circuit breakers, volt gauge, horn, helm, steering wheel, bilge pump, LED navigation lights, glove box, tackle lockers & all new wood coated with Grizzly Grip in 2011. Powered by twin 1990 Johnson 15hp



















New Boat
1996 Hewes Craft 20' Sea Runner powered by 1996 Evinrude 90hp with 2005 Mercury 15hp 4 stroke kicker


----------



## rscottp

Love the lines on the Valco!


----------



## roco32

Just picked up my new toy today....cant wait until saturday!


----------



## Nathan R

My new toy. It needs new transom wood and a motor before she's seaworthy though. [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399068408633.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## badpaddler

Got done redoing the vinyl, gunwales, and controls. Now for the graphics, and the top (day after memorial day).


----------



## BigShow

Just got this 1436. Have started making it my own but dont have any newer pics yet.


----------



## Keystone

2014 G3 V167T Angler :mrgreen:


----------



## Inked_NTSG

First post/newbie here, although ive lost countless hours of sleep due to all the mods and photos of everyones boats. (its 4:45am and ive yet to sleep) I LOVE THIS SITE! 

I have a few boats ive collected over the past year.

1. 1032 jon no mods just a beefed up transom and 2 seats and a 46lb minn kota
2. 1040 jon rod holder, 2 pedestal seats, astro turf, 4hp johnson 
3. 15' flare tri hull (under construction) PO did a crap job on the floor and took alot of shortcuts with the fiberglass, 25hp johnson


----------



## will15120

My new to me rig! Done a good bit of work and more to come as the summer gets started!


----------



## drsouce411

Just brought this baby home last night and dropped her in the big pond this afternoon.















Picked her up after selling my Aquasport 165 Osprey center console. Went to the dark side for a while with a glass boat, but got the tinboat bug and couldn't find a cure until I laid eyes on her. 2012 Polar Kraft 1578 WT sporting a 2013 Yamaha 25hp. Manual start, manual tilt. This particular outboard has yamaha's "tilt assist" feature and man is it sweet!

Used to own a 2003 Polar Kraft 164 SC and (stupidly!) sold it a few years back and have been on a tinboat hiatus ever since. It's good to be back! 

Only modifications in the near future include installing some gunnel mounted rod holders for fly rods, wiring in some nav lights/switch panel and adding a fishfinder. Main use will be inshore striper fishing here in southern Maine, and fishing the sweetwater for trout and salmon on a few lakes here in Maine and NH. I'm in love with this boat!


----------



## AKFF

Here's mine - new to me 1984 Lund S-18 with Volvo-Penta 350.


----------



## DMGO

This is my 14' Lowe v-hull with REALLY cheap Bimini top from Ebay.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC

Here's my baby!


----------



## tnriverluver

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356901#p356901 said:


> PsychoXP18CC » Today, 13:07[/url]"]Here's my baby!


 =D> =D> =D> =D> NICE!!!!!!


----------



## CDDZ

2012 G3 1652SC. Got it for a steal because it had sat in the showroom too long.


----------



## EHassJR

Here is pic of a before and after. Not complete yet but it has been very enjoyable.


----------



## MikeG81

Here's an updated pic of the Springbok with the new motor on it. Plans for after the season are to replace the transom wood, then clean and paint the interior.


----------



## Dave Jr.

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357966#p357966 said:


> MikeG81 » 01 Jul 2014, 22:57[/url]"]Here's an updated pic of the Springbok with the new motor on it. Plans for after the season are to replace the transom wood, then clean and paint the interior.



I absolutely love the look of your boat! It's classic, clean and there is plenty of space! Really cool.


----------



## Paul M

1988 Alumaweld. It was used for years by the Sacramento fire department. I bought it at auction stripped. Found the used Etec and trolling motor, and cut down the light bar, to use as rod holders and pull my son on his wake board.


----------



## Dave Jr.

Gamefisher w/1978 6hp Evinrude


----------



## Ivory.Petroff

Here's my 1970 (maybe earlier) Sears Jon boat, 1978 mercury 4hp. Just picked them up this week! Ready to fish.


----------



## Abraham

Found a new project boat while a friend and I were setting lines last weekend. We had noticed enough good spots and were about to turn around when we noticed about a foot and a half of it's nose poking up out of the water. We motored over to it and it wasn't stuck too solid so we hooked a line to it and put the little 10hp to work. As it came unstuck it just rolled over and righted itself and we tugged it for a little bit to get some of the water to run out.





We'd been having some pretty serious storms prior to this so I'm guessing it had been on the bottom for a while and got moved around when the river was way up. I'm thinking some hammer and dolly work, some transom wood, and a little outboard will be just the ticket to get this little jewel back on the water lol. Just kidding, we were running out of daylight so after checking it out for a few minutes we cut it loose to continue it's journey to wherever it's destined to end up. It did stay afloat for a while so maybe it'll make it's way to the ocean.


----------



## Pembroke36

I just picked this up earlier this week, 12'. Already have some big plans. I'm not even sure what brand it is, there are no markings on it anywhere.


----------



## Action

i like it


----------



## basshunter

First post on the site!

Here is my 2014 Alumacraft 1540 & 2014 Suzuki DF20

I have already floored all top surfaces with sealed plywood and marine carpet, added Wise 33in seat rails and seats, and Alumacraft factory TM up front.

Next up includes a Minn Kota Powerdrive 45 V2, and side imaging sonar / chart plotter (Havent nailed down which model yet)

I am only 5 hours into the 10 hour break in period on the outboard, but this setup will hit 21 mph fully loaded to max recommend weight. Approx 25 mph with only me in it.


----------



## Zum

Nice boat, how's your winch setup working for you?


----------



## lovedr79

The day I brought her home. and starting to add things to it..........


----------



## RangerFisher

About to pick this little Jon boat up, 14 ft. 
Think 900 bucks is a good price for it? 45 lb trolling motor, almost new trailer 3 fishing poles and a life vest, should I pull the trigger on it?


----------



## basshunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362005#p362005 said:


> Zum » August 2nd, 2014, 2:48 pm[/url]"]Nice boat, how's your winch setup working for you?




Thanks. The winch seems to work ok, but I am still trying different positions on it. I haven't decided what really works best yet.

Feel free to throw any ideas out there, this is my first boat trailer so its all new to me. I have always hauled my 12ft in the back of my pickup.


----------



## Johnsboat

I've had for a few years, but finally getting around to old motor and fixing a few things. This is the before pic.


----------



## toecutter

hey guys i just joined the site i currently have two boats a 92 javelin bass boat and i just picked up a rough 1648 landau project to start on


----------



## gilby1955

This is mine. 2001 Crestliner w/90 Johnson


----------



## Matt H

Here she is! 2007 20x72 Willie Predator 5* Tunnel, 2005 Mercury 150 XR6 Jet, 1991 mercury 8hp kicker


----------



## heron2000

just picked this up this week 
1648 G3 jon


----------



## riverbud55

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362717#p362717 said:


> Matt H » Fri Aug 08, 2014 11:07 am[/url]"]Here she is! 2007 20x72 Willie Predator 5* Tunnel, 2005 Mercury 150 XR6 Jet, 1991 mercury 8hp kicker



Fine lookn jet sled there sir,,, not a better built boat :wink:


----------



## riverbud55

2014 G3 1548 vbw with a 2014 25hp etec with power trim and electric start on a aluminum trailer built by myself last year


----------



## Thejrod

Try this again


----------



## killintime

Same ol tin new lay out


----------



## FredHook

My 2012 Alweld 1752 with a 1998 Yammy jet


----------



## curtdawg88

New to me 1648 War Eagle with Mariner 40hp.


----------



## hawghunters

This is my 1432 jon I bought 2 years ago, my first boat. 
I put a bow mount trolling motor on it that I really like and also put in the floor mats.

I also have a 1950's evinrude I run on the back or a 55 lb thrust trolling motor. 
I've learned a lot while owning this boat. Looking to sell it this spring and buy a 16' with a side console.


----------



## kayakn

1752 weldbilt


----------



## minuteman62-64

1982 Bayrunner, 15'-6", by Westcoaster. Mariner, 1982, 30 HP for power. Purchased in 1985 it sat from 1992 to 2008, when I retired and began bringing it back to life. Replaced a bunch of rotted plywood, replaced factory (zinc plated?????) fasteners w/SS, new controls, new wiring, rebuilt trailer and a bunch of other cleanup/improvement stuff. Second photo shows bow deck that I added, 3" above the original bow seat level.

Probably could have bought a new boat for what I put into it (particularly if I value my labor  ), but, I learned a lot and have found that it is the ideal boat for my current circumstances.


----------



## Dark3

Very cool pics of all the rigs. Lots of G3s. Here is D3's G3. 2011 1442, 2014 20hp tahatsu, Humminbird 898 hd si, 55# Xi5 with gps pinpoint. Hull amd trailer arent worth crap compared to motor and electronics.View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 4
View attachment 5
View attachment 6
View attachment 7
View attachment 8
View attachment 9


----------



## Fredajrhey

Here's my new project need help finding original steering components.


----------



## FLatsFishin

Long time lurker first time poster here. I picked this beauty up a little over a month ago.


----------



## Downtown

Crestliner VT17


----------



## BassMann

Here she is.


----------



## reservoirdog

New boat

old boat
View attachment 1


----------



## Seon

Just bought this a couple of weeks ago in Reno, NV. Will be used for Striper trolling in the Sacramento Delta.

1st project was to replace the undersized galvanized trailer with a more beefer and wider one.


----------



## Seon

Seon said:


> Just bought this a couple of weeks ago in Reno, NV. Will be used for Striper trolling in the Sacramento Delta.
> 
> 1st project was to replace the undersized galvanized trailer with a more beefier and wider one.



While discussing "electrolysis" issues on aluminum boats with a fellow fisherman he told me that he was selling his 19' Bayrunner Baja. The boat is in exceptional condition and the price was certainly right so went to the bank, returned, paid him then towed the boat home. I sold the Westcoaster a day later.


----------



## rscottp

Sweet boat. Very cool looking. If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it?


----------



## Seon

rscottp said:


> Sweet boat. Very cool looking. If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it?



$9K


----------



## rscottp

Seon said:


> rscottp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet boat. Very cool looking. If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $9K
Click to expand...


Nice, boat looks bullit proof.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

=D>


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

This was my affordable jet boat. Its a 1994 Grumman 1649B with a 1993 Susuki 40/28 jet outboard. Sold my old 14 foot blue fin with a 15hp mariner and my dirtbike and got the motor then the boat. Not much but it gets me threw the shallows to the spots that aren't fished as hard!


----------



## starliner

Hello all, brand new tin boat member but been collecting for a long time. Here is my pride and joy, 1955 Lonestar Starliner 21' outboard cruiser. Weighs 1010 lbs according to the books. Maybe hard to tell but I have put a LOT of work into her, and 6 years of negotiations to bring her to Massachusetts.


----------



## CDoeg90

Here is my work in progress. Lots of trading and saving up to get where I am and a ways to to go!


----------



## Steve A W

Starliner 
I'm glad to see someone restoring an old Lone Star.
I've seen a few Starliners for sale and all I can do is dream.
Good luck with it and Keep us posted on Your progress.

Steve A W


----------



## afishpatrol




----------



## Knee Deep

2014 Weld-Craft 1656 Tunnel.


----------



## OutrageGIS

1958 RichLine Big 16 Center Console Resto Mod


----------



## ggoldy

Not really a tinny, and certianly not mine. The Iowa, The Big Stick, is on the right. My dad was there, somewhere. Missouri on the left. Transfering personel just before entering Tokyo Bay. I would NOT want to be in one of those baskets between the ships!!!!! :shock:


----------



## PerryVelton

Here's my 1988 Bass Tracker TX


----------



## TommyVM

Here is my baby. Bought it this past summer, used it a bit, and now tucked away for the winter.


----------



## huntinfool

badewolf said:


> Hello, new here. I've been around canoes and kayaks since i was a kid. Just now gettting into "big" boats. Love aluminum boats. Just picked up my first two aluminum jon boats.
> 
> In november I picked up this 1985 Landau Cherokee 10' V-hull and trailer off craigslist $400
> Also picked up a bunch of motors for $750
> 1960 2 hp johnson
> 1967 Evinrude 6 hp fisherman
> 3 hp 90's sears gamefisher
> 5 hp early 80's merc
> 1964 5.5 Johnson Seahorse
> 
> December: Got the 6 hp evinrude running took it out twice and something blew up its leaking out brown sludge out the foot. X.x But I got my Landau out on the water for the first time. Much faster than a kayak.
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo.jpg
> Reallly need new floors and casting deck, all the wood is rotten as you can see.
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo2.jpg
> The stuff leaking from the motor:
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo6.jpg
> 
> My kayak collection and custom trailer, just incase anyone here does yak fishing.
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo5.jpg
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo4.jpg
> https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg235/badewolf/boats/photo3.jpg
> 
> Yesterday I picked up a 10' 2003 Lowe flat bottom jon for $360 off craigslist with a 5 hp mariner (pics soon)
> 
> Gonna make a few work/build threads, I like all the ideas I've seen here, I just browsed through all 90 pages on this thread lol
> 
> also i have no idea how to post pics X.x


The stuff leaking from your lower unit looks like water and oil mixed up. Check for line behind the prop. Either way it seem you have water in your oil.


----------



## huntinfool

Rat said:


> Here is my new girl. I bought her early last year and we have had some good times already! Several hunts and many fishing trips with many more of both in the future!
> She is a 1984 Empire Boat Works 17 foot hull with a 1984 150 HP, V6, Evinrude. She started life as a Game Warden boat and I bought her from the second owner. She is all Aluminum and built heavy, which is good for me. She runs 57 MPH by GPS and will beat you to death! More importantly though, my wife LOVES the new boat!
> I have some mods planned but nothing real involved anytime soon, just going to enjoy NOT working on a boat for awhile! :mrgreen:


Ahhh yes. The new Granger ranger beer barge. 

Can't wait to play with her.....[emoji1]


----------



## dbyrd

Here's one I am just about done with


----------



## dbyrd

Couple more


----------



## dbyrd

Almost forgot my bud


----------



## lsxnotchback

Hey guys- new to the forum and looking forward to coming here for advise and also to give it if ever needed. I owned a 23' Angler Walkaround with a 200 Black Max- honestly my wife and I just couldn't afford to use it as much as we would have liked- considering it only got around 1.5MPG at cruising. 
Decided to sell the boat and do a big size downgrade- found this small 12' Blue Fin deep Vhull and fell in love. The boat has a 2006 Yamaha 25 tiller. Wife, myself, and the dog all really enjoy the "tin" boat lifestyle- much less worries and SO much easier to maintain and handle alone.

My name's Zac and I'm in SWFL if anyone else is and enjoys fishing Charlotte Harbor area- PM me


----------



## lsxnotchback

huntinfool said:


> Rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new girl. I bought her early last year and we have had some good times already! Several hunts and many fishing trips with many more of both in the future!
> She is a 1984 Empire Boat Works 17 foot hull with a 1984 150 HP, V6, Evinrude. She started life as a Game Warden boat and I bought her from the second owner. She is all Aluminum and built heavy, which is good for me. She runs 57 MPH by GPS and will beat you to death! More importantly though, my wife LOVES the new boat!
> I have some mods planned but nothing real involved anytime soon, just going to enjoy NOT working on a boat for awhile! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Ahhh yes. The new Granger ranger beer barge. 

that boat is badass!!


----------



## GaryBriggs

Just picked this up last week for dirt cheap because of a large hole that required patching.

1977 Fisher Marine Water Strider with a 1985 35hp Merc, will be set up for bowfishing with an elevated front deck, 7-150w HPS lights all being pushed by a 2000w Yamaha genny!


----------



## H20hawgs

Just picked this up last week. seaark 2072 115B/80
I have to get my troll and graph and a few rod holders and it will be ready to fish.


----------



## chasinrainbows

1996 SeaArk-60/40 jet!


----------



## texasbred

I've been absent for a while. I'm back but tin boat less at the moment. I moved and could only have my Bass Cat or my aluminum rig. Kept the Cat but will be getting another tin rig after my garage is redone. Sold my Alweld to my brother.
My only ride for now:
2014 Bass Cat Pantera II/Mercury Pro XS 200.


IMG_2324 by texas_bred83, on Flickr


IMG_2431 by texas_bred83, on Flickr

I'll get another tin rig soon though, probably another alweld but mod V


----------



## paper

I installed my new cover on the fishing boat and I plugged in the float charger.. I verified the plug was set up correctly and then my neighbor wanted to see all the lights and stuff I added between Christmas and New Years..

Front LED and Nav lights





Interior LEDs





Motor





Trolling motor/battery/control panel/rear LED





Outside LEDs





Trailer LEDs for night loading





And the new cover..


----------



## lousyduckhunter

New to the site, but thought this would be a good place to start. 13ft Valco, just needs a new motor.


----------



## GDAIY

Here is my little tinny it's a Savage Jabiru 385


----------



## Keystone

lousyduckhunter said:


> New to the site, but thought this would be a good place to start. 13ft Valco, just needs a new motor.



Love the "Shark Nose" on the front!


----------



## GARoughneck

Here is the evolution of my "Tin" jet boat passion, it's been a great experience from the very beginning up you my most recent custom build.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## cliff58

Keystone said:


> lousyduckhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to the site, but thought this would be a good place to start. 13ft Valco, just needs a new motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the "Shark Nose" on the front!
Click to expand...


You took the words right out of my mouth 8)


----------



## Blake.

Here's my old junk. 1432. narrow and shallow. No clue on brand. There are absolutely no identifying marks, names, numbers, nothing. And the trailer is partly homemade. 






Motor. Mariner eight.


----------



## dvuks

Blake, I like that Mariner, what year is it? I just dug my 1993 8 hp out of the garage last week. It's been sitting in there for about 15 years. I have to get it going by the Spring, it'll turn when you pull the rope so hopefully it wont be too much work. It's a great motor, used it as a kicker for trolling Lake Michigan.


----------



## Blake.

It's a 93 and mine had been sitting for about 15 years also. I had to put a new power pack and trigger on it and of course a good carb cleaning to get it going again. Changing the impeller before i take it out and as soon as I get some time. If it was good shape when you put it up, I don't think it'll take much to get it going again. 

Everybody that sees mine always brags on what a good motor it is.


----------



## txboomer

1982 Lowe Sport V with some modifications...........


----------



## huntinslabs

Here is mine. Dont have the skills yall got so looked to a factory finish this time. Tracker Pro 160.

pic was after a morning of Crappie(speck) fishing on Lake Monroe.


----------



## Riverdog

Here's my collection. Also have 3 kayaks.


----------



## evidrine

huntinslabs said:


> Here is mine. Dont have the skills yall got so looked to a factory finish this time. Tracker Pro 160.
> pic was after a morning of Crappie(speck) fishing on Lake Monroe.


Nice boat! I got one just like it.[emoji6]


----------



## huntinslabs

texasbred said:


> I've been absent for a while. I'm back but tin boat less at the moment. I moved and could only have my Bass Cat or my aluminum rig. Kept the Cat but will be getting another tin rig after my garage is redone. Sold my Alweld to my brother.
> My only ride for now:
> 2014 Bass Cat Pantera II/Mercury Pro XS 200.
> 
> 
> IMG_2324 by texas_bred83, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2431 by texas_bred83, on Flickr
> 
> I'll get another tin rig soon though, probably another alweld but mod V




This is what dreams are made of. Awesome boat and love the color scheme.


----------



## spcamno

huntinslabs said:


> texasbred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been absent for a while. I'm back but tin boat less at the moment. I moved and could only have my Bass Cat or my aluminum rig. Kept the Cat but will be getting another tin rig after my garage is redone. Sold my Alweld to my brother.
> My only ride for now:
> 2014 Bass Cat Pantera II/Mercury Pro XS 200.
> 
> 
> IMG_2324 by texas_bred83, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2431 by texas_bred83, on Flickr
> 
> I'll get another tin rig soon though, probably another alweld but mod V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what dreams are made of. Awesome boat and love the color scheme.
Click to expand...


Agreed beside owning a beautiful boat texasbred definitely has some photography skill and nice equipment because those pics ain't taken by no amateur


----------



## Birddog28

Got a question if you guys can help 2008 welded 1648 allumacraft center console DID ALLUMACRAFT USE ANY WOOD IN THEIR TRANSOMS? I know G3 did in some of their welded boats !


----------



## HamfisT

Cant think of a better place for my first post. 

This is my 1993 Tracker TX-17 with a '93 Johnson 60.
Previous owner neglected her a bit, so I'm still administering the TLC, but she runs strong.













She takes on a bit of water, and the carpet needs replaced, but she runs great, and is all paid for!


----------



## bnleduc

1958 Cadillac riviera tin runabout--1957 johnson golden javelin 35hp outboard...


----------



## duckfish

bnleduc said:


> 1958 Cadillac riviera tin runabout--1957 johnson golden javelin 35hp outboard...



Wow! A very cool classic!


----------



## duckfish

I don't actually have any decent pics of my new hull, but it's the same as this one minus the Camo-clad. It was such a PIA to put on my old hull (one in the picture), I just didn't feel like going thru it again. I may make stencils and camo paint the new hull but haven't gotten around to that yet.






And here it is in duck hunting mode with the blind up.


----------



## fishman320

tnriverluver said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356901#p356901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PsychoXP18CC » Today, 13:07[/url]"]Here's my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =D> =D> =D> =D> NICE!!!!!!
Click to expand...


You have a very nice boat. What type of LED lights did you get and how did you mount them if I may ask.


----------



## fishman320

PsychoXP18CC said:


> Here's my baby!



You have a very nice boat. What type of LED lights did you use and how did you mount them if I may ask?


----------



## nowgrn4

My first post is a pic of our fresh water rig we keep at our "Fish Camp" in Ocala NF. '00 1652 Weld-Craft, '05 Johnrude 50HP.


----------



## nowgrn4

Knee Deep said:


> Here's a pic on her maiden voyage.




Is that pic location the mouth of Salt Springs at Lake George?

Nice rig!


----------



## Tallpine

This is my 1989 16ft Lund Rebel Special SS with a 25hp Yamaha and transom mount Minn Kota powerdrive we picked up last Fall. It also came with a Lowrance 525C Chartplotter Sonar.Will mainly be using it to fish the Cascade Lakes for trout and kokanee. Looking forward to trout season opening towards the end of April.


----------



## Tl1000r

Here's mine 2012 riverpro with poly up the center , and yes I kept the saber sticker that darkside put on .


----------



## Blake.

Today, I took two kids (my 2yo daughter and 6yo nephew) out on my Jon boat and nobody fell in or even whined. No fishing was done or even attempted but Successful trip? Yes. 






Really need to fix the trailer. Loading in the bed sucks. It only takes about 15 -20 minutes by myself with little gear in or out but its just so aggravating. Such a pita. Unload everything from boat. Unload boat. Clamp the motor on. hook up gas tank. Load everything else that was taken out and thrown on the bank. Then leaving is opposite. Throw everything out of boat on bank. Unhook and remove gas tank. Remove engine. Load boat in truck. Load everything back into boat and carefully pick up 80# motor over bedside and gently lay in floor of boat. 

My trailer needs a lot. Wiring, lights, carpet on bunks, bearings, tires, paint, registration lol.


----------



## topherztoyz

My 1946 Alumacraft B model.. 13.5 '


----------



## topherztoyz

This is my 1946 Alumacraft B model. 13.5', and still has orig alumn oars.


----------



## Jim

nice and shiny! :beer:


----------



## Gfoul




----------



## mdavis735

Might as well post mine. Bought it this past weekend. $450 with trailer and 17lb thrust trolling motor. Lots of work and addiction to follow.


----------



## rich250

how it looked when I bought it with beat up sides



how it looks now after I painted it


----------



## skipzx

Hi from Aus!

Here's my new rig, it's a custom build, built by a a bloke about a 1000 miles from where I live. She arrived last week and got her first run on the weekend. I need to sort out some trim issues with it, but that will all come with time!

She's 12 foot long and 6 foot wide (at the top of the gunnel), stable as and can get up boogie! Top speed is about 45mph with the 30hp Tohatsu on the back.








Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Steve A W

WOW nobody's gonna miss You on the lake :!: 
Looks good. I like the anchor poll. 

Steve A W


----------



## Y_J

Other than the bright orange, that anchor pole was one of the first things I noticed. Sweet looking ride.


----------



## skipzx

Thanks guys!

Yeah she's a beaut! The orange is very bright but the anchor pole is awesome, it's almost 14ft long and clips to the side of the boat (I'll get some pictures for your tonight) so you can use it to pole through the skinny stuff and then anchor the boat when it's fishing time.

This website was a huge influence on me buying this boat, prior to learning about this stuff I never would have looked twice at this boat, but I got it for a steal and I'm really happy with it! The wife even managed to land the first fish on the weekend in it!

I'll be switching it over to a jet eventually - unfortunately jet's are not very popular in Australia at the moment, but hopefully we can turn it into a growing market!

Cheers again,

Sam


----------



## chasinrainbows

Just ripped off the stick steering system and installed a center console where the stick steer seat used to be. Love it!! The thing jumps up on plane faster and really opens up the front deck for casting and managing my fly line...

It wasn't as difficult a task as I thought it might be...


----------



## xXOnyxXx

heres my lowe 1648mt


----------



## Johnny

*1988 1648 MV Blue Fin* (mfg by National Marine Manufactures Assoc.) *50hp Force outboard*
Only had this boat for about 6 months. Previous Owner was a professional tournament
bass nut. He spent all his time fishing and not maintaining his boat.
It was basically already set up. All I had to do was address some wiring and plumbing issues
and it was good to go. Pretty much Turn Key. Trailer is galvanized with tilt.
All that PVC pipe stuff on the back is the *8* rod holders for my wife's *CRAPPIE STATION*.
Easily removed with a few screws holding it to the deck and off to a day of bass fishing. (I made that part).

*1996 Jeep Cherokee Country 4x4, 4.0 - 6 cyl automatic*


----------



## CMOS

Maiden voyage this past weekend.  




CMOS


----------



## callelk

My 12' Klamath getting ready to do battle with the local Kookanee:


----------



## Jim

Awesome looking boats guys! :beer:


----------



## FL Angler

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> *1988 1648 MV Blue Fin* (mfg by National Marine Manufactures Assoc.) *50hp Force outboard*
> Only had this boat for about 6 months. Previous Owner was a professional tournament
> bass nut. He spent all his time fishing and not maintaining his boat.
> It was basically already set up. All I had to do was address some wiring and plumbing issues
> and it was good to go. Pretty much Turn Key. Trailer is galvanized with tilt.
> All that PVC pipe stuff on the back is the *8* rod holders for my wife's *CRAPPIE STATION*.
> Easily removed with a few screws holding it to the deck and off to a day of bass fishing. (I made that part).
> 
> *1996 Jeep Cherokee Country 4x4, 4.0 - 6 cyl automatic*
> 
> View attachment 9
> 
> View attachment 8
> 
> View attachment 7
> 
> View attachment 6
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1



That is a sweet setup...I love that trailing on the back


----------



## CurrentAffair




----------



## CurrentAffair

201 Riverpro Rcc. Waiting on replacement stickers from Kevin turner, that operation is a class act. Customer service is impeccable.


----------



## KillerJ

Wanted to post a pic of the small aluminum boat I bought for my city yesterday. It will spend its life at our sewer lagoons. Will be used for doing "sludge judge" tests, moving aerators, and cattail control. 

It came with oars, but I'm looking for a decent (and cheap) used trolling motor. 

Nothing like boating around in a poo pond.


----------



## Fishfreek

Here's a pic of my new to me Lowe


----------



## ScreamingPotato

My hunting rig: 






With a few bags of fresh venison loaded up and ready to haul.


----------



## BuffaloTinny22

Here's mine. Just picked her up a week ago. 17' 1987 Grumman with a 140 HP OMC. Still trying to find her exact model name. Says "GSX" on the sides. Plan on putting a Minn Kota Ipilot on her along with downriggers and she'll be ready to fish!


----------



## Bowhunter1661

My first boat of my own. 1988 Lowe Rover Jon 1440, 1988 Johnson 25 short shaft tiller, and casting decks. I absolutely love my tin, and it flys with the new 25. GPS showed 28 mph last time I was out.


----------



## cocopuff

Fixer upper for sure, but I see alot of potential. Layout is just how I want it just need to pretty it up some.


----------



## jayp7365




----------



## Dave Jr.

1997 Alumacraft T-12 S

This little boat seems really solid and seems like it will do well in the creeks and coves crabbing and fishing. Just picked it up from Berlin, MD just outside of Assateague. I have a nice 6 hp Evinrude that should move it along.


----------



## JL8Jeff

Here's both boats sitting at the dock. Since these pictures, I've moved the battery from the driver's rear in the sprint boat to up front underneath the bow and it sits more level now.


----------



## safetyfast

My new to me Alumacraft V16 and Mariner 25.


----------



## Barnstromer

Picked up my first boat the other day,
1987 Lund Rebel SS,
Kinda worried about all the talk about riveted hulls leaking but it doesn’t leak a drop.
40 horse Mercury 2 stroke that runs like a top.
Great little boat


----------



## nguye569

my first boat, picked up last week. It says Northwood, but hull is actually made by SeaArk, even some of the warranty folks at SeaArk didnt know they had made some stuff for Northwood. 

View attachment 1


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

Barnstromer - Our dogs must be cousins!


----------



## Barnstromer

Hey look at that, Twins.
She makes a great fishing partner until a duck gets to close and 
She gets a little excited.
3 year old golden doodle


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

'Dutch' is 2.

He is currently banned from boating (wifey call) 'cause he jumped in about 100 yds out so that he could go explore the shoreline!


----------



## Padilen

Old Lone Star. I've had for years, finally registered it. Paint is chipping peeling. I used a scratch pad to clean for reg#. I powered washed it to remove loose paint. 
Bought a clamp in seat and went fishin.
It is on. Holsclaw trailer that I've fixed and used for kayaks. Coil springs are shot.


----------



## Steve A W

Padilin
Can't beat those old LoneStars!
Please don't chop it up [-o< 
Restore it to the classic it is.

Steve A W


----------



## Padilen

Steve A W said:


> Padilin
> Can't beat those old LoneStars!
> Please don't chop it up [-o<
> Restore it to the classic it is.
> 
> Steve A W


Nope I won't chop it up. 
I did remove the front rotten wood that owner had on. They used it as a ski boat!
The rear "transom" was rotten to - changed it but had to make it 2 pieces and needs to be redone again. 
I just plan on using it. Maybe a battery compartment and maybe painting it this fall/winter.


----------



## NMead

New here, but am excited for my latest purchase.

Monark 01-01-1230 From the HIN, I think its a '78?

PO says it was in the water 2 yrs ago with no issues. I have a 34 or 36# minn-kota TM for it.

Looks to be in fairly decent shape, will be taking a pressure washer to it and want to get some new paint on it before I add the registration #'s.


Hope to start a 'modification thread' shortly, looking to do floors, batteries in the middle seat, short pedastal seats and maybe a small deck up front for storage. Might be later in the fall, after I get some time on the water with it.


----------



## WaterWaif

Replaced trolling motor with a Terrova last year (not pictured.) Added a vertical rod rack.


----------



## coastrider

Just finished rebuilding my old Springbok to be able to flyfish with my kid


----------



## Igotknobblies

Hi all. Thanks for the 'add'. 
Just bought myself this Jon style boat. I'm after a bit of help if possible. It's 12' by 4' 6" beam and 15" draught.
It weighs 88 Kg and hull, seats and ribs are from 2mm aluminium. Can anyone tell me it's manufacturer as there are no markings. Also approx age if possible. I have to replace the rotten transom. To do this I have to remove the transom reinforcing bracket and the two aluminium angle plates that locate the ends of the  transom board. Should the board go all the way to the deck as I'm thinking when in storage, if there's a puddle at the stern, it'll remain wet. (I dont have the original board. To rivet the parts back, must I use marine alloy rivets and if so, where could I source these? All 1/4" diameter but various lengths. I have a 2 stroke Johnson 4hp. It may be a while before I get it on the water to test so what hp would get it on the plane with me (88Kg) and another 50Kg for fishing gear and seats etc. (About 220Kg all up). 
Many thanks, David


----------



## Johnny

I am a boating enthusiast - I do not differentiate between aluminum, fiberglass or wood.
I just love BOATS !!! I currently have 3 tins in the yard, well, two actually, sold one the other day.
Then, came across this vintage wooden boat on C/L and could't pass it up. The addiction was just too strong LOL.

*14ft 1958 Borum Ranger, 40hp Johnson electric start* complete with original BRASS propeller !!
Last registered in 1979. It has been sitting in a barn and has not seen the water in over 35 years.
All the wood appears to be solid and sound. After a quick inspection, I could not find any soft spots
or dry rot so I bought it . . . . for ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS yes, that is correct,* $100.00 USD*
The trailer is worth more than that - the motor is worth more than that - the steering gear is worth
more than that - LOL - but presently, I have NO intention of parting it out. Complete with title.
The plexi windshield looks sound with no cracks. But the dirt is so thick I can't really tell.
It also has a full bimini canvas top with snap in side curtains . . . one jam up weekender for sure !!!
Spent 4 hours so far just getting the old hubs and bearings off with a cold chisel and BFH.
New hubs, bearings and tires and now it is road worthy. Hope to rig some towing lights on it today
an bring it home. Then, take all the garbage out of it, hose it down good. There are a million of
mud wasp homes in it. Every crack, crevice and hole has been plugged with mud.

*Day one - as found - first inspection*


----------



## WaterWaif

Wow! you brave man. L.o.l.. Washtub kinda off sets the baby moons,for now.
Congrats! Her old bones seem to still have vitality in em. From viewing pics anyway.
Going to be interesting following your restore and some choice learning for me for sure.
I had to let an old starcraft go in a divorce years ago that I had a whole lot of sweat equity and some money into ,but learned alot.
Recently it was suggested I could reacquire it back, but I'll leave it.
Think I might have the compass off it around here somewhere.... :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny

LOL when I was a youngster, I had to bathe in a #3 washtub just like that one !!! (NOT FUN)

Just finished taking all the trash out - a zillion dirt dauber nests, etc.
will post those pics later tonight probably.

I will have to do some sandblasting to refurbish the original rims where they will hold the moons.
The trailer is black powder coated that is tilting.


I don't have any idea as how much to rechrome them. They are generic, no brand name on them.
So it may be cheaper to get them from JC Whitney.

I would really like to turn the boat over, but I am afraid that is not possible. Just too bulky.
30" sides on a trailer, I have to tip-toe to see inside LOL LOL and a step ladder to even get in it.


The gunnel is 52" off the ground #-o





.


----------



## Shoedawg

*WOW *BJ, I cant believe you bought her!!!! That is awesome man. Like I said before, I would have grabbed her, if I was stationed in FLA. Man, you better keep us posted on her restore. That is going to be one beautiful boat.


----------



## btalling

Here's my 2013 Alumacraft V-14, I've got a build thread in the boat house, 

20hp Suzuki, minn Kota power drive v2 i-pilot, Humminbird 598 side imagining all on ram mounts, Scotty down riggers, Alumacraft pedestal seats, whitewater splash guards, rod holders, tool holders, anchor lock on bow and LED navigation lights on order.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

BJ - It's been a while since I've seen a boat with pulley steering! You got your work cut out on the clean up, but it should be a cool nostalgic ride when you're done.


----------



## Johnny

my '59 Crestliner is cable pull steering. It has been in my family since new.
back in the '60s and '70s, pull steering is all I ever had. So to me, it is just Old School.
I have never had a tiller steer boat. So that would be a whole new world for me.

I finished washing out 5 gallons of MUD from the stoopid dirt daubers yesterday.
After being in a barn for over 35 years, this boat is in remarkable condition.
It is a camping cruiser. The front seat folds back flush to match the back seat,
then there is a matching board that is stored under the front seat cushion 
that goes under the bow to meet flush with the front seat and the seat cushions
fit down to make the bed. Sort of like a sofa in a camper.
I will be making the "V" berth wood and cushion that did not come with the boat.
That will allow the sleepers to get fully under the bow.
Then, it is has FULL canvas curtains to enclose the entire boat. Many separate
pieces that snap in but they are all dry rotted. But they can be used as patterns for new ones.
You always hear about "old barn finds" for cars, trucks, tractors, airplanes, boats, etc etc etc.
But, it never happens to us !! LOL ESPECIALLY for the price I paid for the complete rig of boat, motor and trailer. 

I know this is (sort of) strictly a _*Tin Boats*_ forum, but, to me, Boats-R-Boats !!!
The techniques are a bit different when working with wood and a completely
different skill set than metal - - - but the common factor is that it is all FUN FUN FUN !!!
And, hopefully, we learn different things from different folks from different parts of the world.

Thanks to all for the flowers,
Johnny





.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Mr. Johnny,

Thanks for posting your rebuild thread for her! I, too, want to watch.  She is a beaut! =D> =D> =D>

M


----------



## Johnny

I can not even begin to tell you how far my feet are off the ground on this find !!
WoodWorking is my passion..... I have been a custom wood carver, cabinet maker,
and custom dimensional sign maker/carver since the early '70s.
I have "fixed up" several wood and fiberglass boats in my lifetime. I don't like to use
the word "restore" because to me, it looses some of its natural elegance of being the
family fishing and recreational boat. In a restored car, boat, or airplane, you only see
someone dusting it off in a hangar or garage and only takes it out on Sunday if it is not raining.

So, since this boat is fabricated out of very high quality marine plywood then spray coated
with what appears to be an epoxy spatter finish on the inside and top deck, and the sides have some
nicks here and there . . . the paints can not be removed to show the nice mahogany plywood.

So, in my world, being around many big boats in the past, here is my current plan.
remove the windshield, take it to Orlando Plastics to have it buffed out clear and new fasteners.
when washing down the boat, some of the top bow seams opened up a little . . . so after it dries up a bit,
I will sand the entire top and walk-arounds down to the original primer. Apply fiberglass cloth
and several coats of resin. That should hold it all together. Then, sand all that down smooth.
several coats of the appropriate primers and wet sanding to make it glass smooth.
then, with my painting skills, I will hand paint the Faux Wood to resemble 2" mahogany boards
with a 1/8" white (or tan) stripe on the seams, all painted on. This will resemble (I hope) the mahogany
deck of the old Chris-Craft boats.
Then, on the sides, I will do the same for 4" wide mahogany boards staggered, running the full length. (no white seams).
It will all be hand painted faux finish to resemble the Old School mahogany boats.
THEN, cut a 18x24" hole in the center of the bow and fabricate a deck hatch. Most boats with
that much room under the bow have them for ventilation and getting out onto the bow. 
1" red boot stripe . . . forest green bottom, and it is good to go.
By looking at the photos, you can see that the factory seats leave a lot to be desired as to how they fit.
Hopefully, I do a bit better.......

anyway, that is the plan.

it is MONSOON season here in Florida right now and rains all day every day where I am.
I have 5 acres and the front two are mowable and the back yard is about a half acre
and it all looks like a JUNGLE.
So, will keep trudging on the inside of the house doing stoopid drywall #-o

the below photo is just an example of how the faux mahogany paint job will look.
and spray on a couple coats of automotive clear and it is off to the races.
All of the interior will be the white/brown spatter paint finish.


----------



## kcsphil

Back from Wisconsin and hauled this back from the in-laws to play with:




There's a trailer that will hold something way more substantial . . ..

and 1 2HP Honda 4 stroke.

Not a tinnie, but still a boat . . .

Transom is dry rotted and seats absorb water, so I have some wood working to do.


----------



## Just a Skosh

Well, new to the forum, here's my boat:


16'-ish 1999 Lowe v-hull with a 50 hp Johnson 2 stroke. Great shape, and I'm sorting through ideas to improve it make it better. Thinking about adding a poling platform... I'm in DC, have taken it out a few times on the Potomac so far, want to explore the flats in Tangier Sound at some point. I love it because this boat is great as it is, but it also has a lot of potential to get even better.


----------



## river warrior

This is my old 1957 14ft jon. It has a 1963 evinrude 28hp.


----------



## AllOutdoors

Lots of nice boats!


----------



## -CN-

Alumacraft 1442 NCS and Harbor Freight trailer (modified)








Packed full on a river trip


----------



## MDBowhunter

My reservoir rig when I bought it:





My reservoir rig done except motors mounted:


----------



## Sinkingfast

Here is my stuff. 18ft with outrigger and 2.5 4stroke yami.

Other is a 1232 Sylvan with a 1976 lightly modded 15hp, side console, pontoons on the side for 100lb added flotation. About $700 in that boat total. Bought the boat for 200.00 used twice and paid $100 for the motor completely apart in a box. Anti theft pink lower unit. 

I have had all kinds of boats in my years but this is the most fun so far.


----------



## ritchie904

This is my 1982 Fisher Marine Water Rover 15/20
It has A 1984 Johnson 35
Everything works 
Run it on Lake Cumberland KY


----------



## powerstroke01

My Dad just picked this up for us to fish off of. Its a 1980 Lund C12 with a Honda 7.5 4stroke.


----------



## Jim

Awesome boats guys! Thanks for posting the pictures!

Jim


----------



## jpfieber

I recently got a 12' 1954 Lifetime Aluminum Boat with a 1954 Mercury Mark 20 motor (and a 1982 Mercury 7.5 motor). I'll be fixing it up for fishing and touring, see my build post for details!


----------



## Fishfreek

Just picked it up today.
My new MV1648 NCS with 20 hp electric start and electric trim Honda and Magic tilt trailer


----------



## 71richline

Hey guys! New member so I thought I would post a couple pics of my 1971 16' richline that I just restored. Great site!!


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman

Looks awesome! The shark teeth are a nice touch.


----------



## rons

Sold my Coleman Crawdad this summer and bought the Tracker Topper 1436.
Carpeted the inside and added seats off a Skeeter. Playing with the MK trolling motor, not happy, 
replacing with bow mounted MK PowerDrive with CoPilot.


----------



## Original Tin

My custom tin boat...

2015 GatorTrax Strike Series 2072 w/ a Mercury 250 ProXS...


----------



## Wyatt

Now that's one heck of a rig right there Original Tin. My only complaint is the lack of a foot controlled trolling motor. Other than that..... My god!


----------



## Original Tin

Wyatt said:


> Now that's one heck of a rig right there Original Tin. My only complaint is the lack of a foot controlled trolling motor. Other than that..... My god!



Thanks for the kind words. She was originally rigged with a foot pedal but Ive always been a tiller guy. When I'm fishing for Tarpon the waves can kick up and I balance better with both feet on the deck.


----------



## Jim

Big fan of GatorTrax boats!


----------



## Jim

rons said:


> Sold my Coleman Crawdad this summer and bought the Tracker Topper 1436.
> Carpeted the inside and added seats off a Skeeter. Playing with the MK trolling motor, not happy,
> replacing with bow mounted MK PowerDrive with CoPilot.



Awesome boat rons!


----------



## mdduby

Have had this boat for a few months still need to water test and finish a little work .but should make a good little fishing boat.


----------



## Jim

Love that boat!


----------



## rons

Thanks Jim. Took my MK PowerDrive to the warranty shop, the CoPilot wouldn't work after installing control module. Going on 2 months now. 
Should had sent it back to the factory instead.
Looking at the nes MK 1/2hp electric motor for transom. Anyone try that out yet.


----------



## jayp7365

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishmonger

This is my 2001 Lund 16' when I bought it about a year ago. Bow mount trolling motors are always in my way so it's gone and replaced with a saltwater transom mount motor. Presently converting the factory live well into a cooler, working on storage compartments, removing the deck carpeting and have added a new galvanized trailer.


----------



## williamlv282

I just picked up this Tracker Guide V12 with a 2008 9.9hp Engine and a Minn Kota Endura 30 trolling motor.


----------



## Bitemebaits

Just picked up this little 1432 alumacraft with trailer for $450. Picked up a little '82 Evinrude 4hp for $150 to throw on the back. My original vision was a full casting deck but after throwing it on my pond and standing on the bench, I have changed my plans to do a very small deck to mount a foot controlled trolling motor with just enough storage space for a battery and just put a flat floor on the bottom. Some running lights and a cheap depth finder and I will be in business! I have a 18-8 nitro but something about these little boats in the backwaters just makes me giddy.


----------



## Wyatt

I've had this 15ft Blue Fin for about a year and a half now. Replaced the transom and added floors and carpet as soon as I got it along with electronics and TM. Also took the 25 Mariner off the back for winter storing. 

View attachment 1


----------



## marrecis

Just got this 1959 Starcraft 14' seafare. Love it!! But I need some advice on how to add a floor deck and an upper deck on the front. I want to keep it simple and nice, how and where do I start? My biggest concern is how to frame it and where to add the support for the front deck. Please help


----------



## Fire1386

Nice looking boat, good base it looks like. There is tons of information here, the search feature is your friend. Lots of remodels to give you all kinds of ideas...just keep posting lots of pics of the remodel.....


----------



## Cdwa_78

1950 LoneStar 14'. It's previous owner used it as a frog pond for a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marrecis

Thank you and yes she's in great shape for being a 58yr old boat. I'm the 3rd owner. What would be the best way search for what I'm looking for? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## healthnspector

71richline said:


> Hey guys! New member so I thought I would post a couple pics of my 1971 16' richline that I just restored. Great site!!



She's purdy! I have a 72 Richline 16 footer. How did you get the exterior so shiny? What are you using for a watertight drain plug on this?


----------



## Fire1386

marrecis said:


> Thank you and yes she's in great shape for being a 58yr old boat. I'm the 3rd owner. What would be the best way search for what I'm looking for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I would go to the section that has full boat restorations post in them and start there. Can search for deck replacement or similar topic or just go down through each one till you find one. Several have good photos of how they laid out their decking, substructure and all....


----------



## marrecis

Thanks Fire1386


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDflats

Alumacraft(2002) 17 1/2'


----------



## juniatasteve

My new one, just picked it up yesterday. 1860ccj 90/65 Yamaha.


----------



## Fire1386

Both are very good looking setups.....


----------



## LaParamedic98

Not sure what style it is but here's my 1987 Duracraft. Can't wait to get some days off to use it!


----------



## Luedy22

Picked it up 2 weeks ago. Mounted the trolling motor and turf myself.


----------



## river warrior

This is my 16ft blue fin bass dominator. It has a 60hp evinrude and is set up for catfishing in North Carolina.


----------



## Fire1386

Now those are 3 nice looking rides.... =D>


----------



## callelk

New (for me), that replaces my 12' Klamath.


----------



## lpotter

Why can't I see some of the pics and I can see others?....any help?


----------



## Rocs

Did I bite off more than I can chew?
1959 AlumaCraft Flying C, #118 of 355 built.


----------



## Prowelder

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Al U Minium

If the picture posts, this is my restore project.


----------



## Al U Minium

Wow that worked good. Here is a pic of the missing rivets. I punched them out, used a step drill to clean the holes, wire brushed faces both sides, then installed new rivets.
The seats are out and I have stripped them down ready to rebuilt.


----------



## Al U Minium

I hoist the boat into a good working position so I can strip paint, pressure wash, or whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Pappy

jpfieber said:


> I recently got a 12' 1954 Lifetime Aluminum Boat with a 1954 Mercury Mark 20 motor (and a 1982 Mercury 7.5 motor). I'll be fixing it up for fishing and touring, see my build post for details!
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1



THAT.....is a really rare hull....don't screw it up!


----------



## Basstrackertx17

Have had this since new. No regrets :mrgreen: 21 years and still going strong


----------



## gettinback

2015 1436 Alumacraft
2006 15hp Mercury 4 stroke
50lb thrust Minnkota endura TM
Super stick push pole and anchor pin


----------



## fl.graderman

Bought the hull new in December, followed by trailer, motor, jackplate, trolling motor and battery, smart tabs, sonar/gps...finally done and fishing!














2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX 
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## sdm111

Haven't posted updated pics so far new boards, carpet, paint, winch, flipped the upside down axle, new larger rims and tires. Boat, impeller, grab bar, seats, back floor need to do front still, light bar, paint and custom numbers. Gonna be used mostly in the Louisiana marsh


----------



## gr8fullfred

Just picked up this 87 Alumacraft Trophy 190. Pretty excited about this one! Has a 90 HP Evinrude.


----------



## ChiefCubby

Newbie here. Here's my rig, 2015 G3 Angler V170 C w/ Yamaha 90 4 Stroke.









https://youtu.be/cfmGvo-Jwac

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gillhunter

Very nice! Have a great time with her.


----------



## figueira

just got me this boat
2013 Polar kraft 1668
going to ad a new motor, trolling motor and a deck .


----------



## misunderstood

Picked this 1436 up last week. Enduro trolling motor and 15 hp Johnson. Getting wheel bearings replaced and lights sorted out and she'll be ready to use. Will do modifications etc. such as a casting deck over the winter.


----------



## coxhaus

I never did post a picture of my new boat(to me) as of 6 months ago. These are the pictures picking it up in Colorado. My wife's cousin bought the boat new. Sold it to a friend and then I bought it a few months ago. It is an old boat but I think the boat will work up in Canada and down in the Gulf off Texas where I live in saltwater. I am retired and acquired a taste for Walleye fishing. I have been renting boats for years in Canada and Minnesota. I think it is time to bring my own boat.


----------



## Fire1386

Nice boats gentlemen.....


----------



## iam2sam

My Michicraft T-16 motor canoe. Currently listed on CL. Will post pics of my "new" 1972 Sea Nymph Coho 16 here once I get further along with it.


----------



## LarryF

I've got a couple boats but I'll start off with my newest.
2016 Alumacraft 1436. I've had it about a month and have already done a few mods. 2016 Mercury 5HP 4stroker.


----------



## Outlander

The "kids" (22-29) decided I needed a boat for Father's Day/ Picked up the AlumaCraft 1236 today! Set the battery a bit forward, wired it up temporarily until we can take it out a few times. I mounted the motor in the centre of the transom but it's not very comfortable - more growing pains I guess! Yes, I stole a cushion from the deck chair since it was pretty hot!


----------



## Steve A W

Ya got some good kids there :!: :!: 
Enjoy that boat.

Steve A W


----------



## Nativeduckhunter

So I bought a tracker 1542 new .then a buddy ask me if I wanted to buy his G3 1652 .so now Iam boat poor. Here's few pictures. The 1542 is going to be a duck hunting boat. It will hopefully have a 20 hp mud motor. Also some pics of the G3 setting it up for fishing mainly crappie. So far I have lowrance elite 7 hdi,driftmaster spider rig holders, custom double seat


----------



## tellico

My old 2001 G-3 1756SC 50HP Mercury 2 Stroke


----------



## gunz

Her is mine. Finally done. Bought as a blank canvas with a 9.9 tiller motor.

Took everything off her and started over. Even got a different trailer for it. Original trailer was a flat boat trailer that was WAY too tall for a modified vee. 

Only thing that is original at this point is the stern light and hull. Everything else is new.


----------



## Florida_Native

figueira said:


> just got me this boat
> 2013 Polar kraft 1668
> going to ad a new motor, trolling motor and a deck .



Do you think you could post a picture of your Coast Guard Regulations sticker? 

I have the same boat and I want to repower my boat but I'm not sure about the added weight. The Coast Guard sticker on my boat is faded and unreadable haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slizzy

I just bought a 2016 alumacraft 1236

Going to use it for fishing my local lakes in BC ... 

Can't wait to mod her up and get fishing

I have no idea how I'm going to mount everything ( anchor locks, swivel seat mounts ) as I'm not that experienced with aluminum or boats ...


----------



## Jimajet

Hi I'm a new member just picked up my 1956 Lone Star Malibu which I will restore to its full original condition it has a original trailer and a strong running 33 hp seahorse Johnson outboard thought maybe someone here has done this so I can seek advice.


----------



## rich250

here is my new 2015 leftover polar kraft dakota 1460


----------



## enginerd

Jimajet said:


> Hi I'm a new member just picked up my 1956 Lone Star Malibu which I will restore to its full original condition it has a original trailer and a strong running 33 hp seahorse Johnson outboard thought maybe someone here has done this so I can seek advice.



Welcome Jimajet! I'm relatively new here too. I find myself in the same boat as you, but your's looks like it's in better shape than mine started out in. I have a 1962 Malibu that I am in the process of refitting. If you haven't checked it out yet, there is a Lone Star Owner's Club on Yahoo Groups that has a lot of great information that you might find useful in your restoration project; though there's not nearly as much activity there as you'll find on these boards, which are a treasure trove of information as well.

https://beta.groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/lonestarboat

And since this is the picture section, here's one of the current condition of my yet unfinished Lone Star:


----------



## jsmoody

Thats a sweet boat! I would love to have one like it.


----------



## rapscallion

New member here. My tin ride is a 2012 Starcraft Fishmaster 196, 150 Optimax, 9.9 Merc Pro-kicker, 80#/24v Terrova with I-pilot, etc. I fish Lake Erie out of it for walleye mostly.


----------



## Ron-O

New here. Picked up a 1981 Fisher Marine 16ft a couple weeks ago. Have been busy adding a couple extra seats to it before taking it out. Was able to get the boat with a trolling motor, Johnson 4.5 and Mercury 20hp motor. Boat looks almost new, was kept in a heated garage for it's lifetime.


----------



## murphy67

Here is a pic of my 1986 Alumacraft Classic Deluxe with a '88 70 HP Johnson VRO 2 stroke.

I started a complete restoration in June of this year and plan to start a topic in the Boat modification soon, as I have been taking pictures throughout the process. 

Just wanted to also send a little thank you to everyone who has contributed on Tinboats as I was a lurker for about 3 years reading/learning all about what others have done, and when it finally came time to start my project I would not be close to where I am with my work without all of your help/knowledge!


----------



## basshole82

Here's my boat that I just purchased a week or so ago, it's a 2013 Lowe AN160T with a 2006 Suzuki DF30 4 Stroke motor.


----------



## Fire1386

Nice boats, and welcome.....


----------



## Outlaw86

New guy here but I managed to come into possession of 2 tinnys in 8 days...so I guess this is the place for me.

Picked this one up several Saturdays ago. The first has a long story behind it but to keep it short and simple, 1974 Starcraft Cheiftain with a 2005 Johnson 115 2 stroke with under 20 hours. This one is undergoing a complete make-over and being turned into a center console, fishing boat.






Then this one 8 days later, the next Sunday, I traded an AR-15 for it, still working the bugs out of it. 1986 16' Lowe Lake? with a 1986 Merc 50 2 stroke. So far I've had to replace the trim motor and need to replace the water pump this week. Going to put this one under the knife as well. Planning to convert it from stick steer to a wheel and a side console in the rear and build a rear deck. New paint and some small things, rod holders and such.


----------



## Thespiderman

This is my new tin can I got about a month ago. It's a Xpress H20PFC. Down here in Georgia it's been to hot to get out on the water. Can't wait for cooler weather.


----------



## cosmic12

I am a newbie here but not to boating or car forums. I am a old guy and have been into boat all my life. Lately been collecting up 50s Finn hulls.
Mostly glass but I have had 3 Tin hulls fallow me home in the past few weeks so I thought I should check this place out. I will try to post a couple pics. I really like the odd balls. :wink: 
one is a 1958 Crestliner Jet Streak, one is a 58 Arkansas Traveler and the other a 57 Grummam. They posted in rev.


----------



## Fire1386

Nice rides guys, and Cosmic12 those are some strange looking boats....lol


----------



## enginerd

Love that Arkansas Traveler; that's a cool looking boat.


----------



## cosmic12

Fire1386 said:


> Nice rides guys, and Cosmic12 those are some strange looking boats....lol



The stranger the better for me LOL, Thank You.


----------



## cosmic12

enginerd said:


> Love that Arkansas Traveler; that's a cool looking boat.



That is for sale if ya know anyone looking for very different fishing boat. It is basically a tin row boat with a cool glass deck. From what I have heard and found they are quite rare these days.


----------



## enginerd

cosmic12 said:


> That is for sale if ya know anyone looking for very different fishing boat. It is basically a tin row boat with a cool glass deck. From what I have heard and found they are quite rare these days.



I think I have fin envy, but New York is a little too far away for me and I'm not done with my current project yet. My grandpa had one of those and got some good fishing out of it.


----------



## uglysteve

Hi, this is my 1963? Duracraft project. I think it's a Duraflight or Sportsman. I bought it for $300. I have been working on it for a couple of years. I did some work on the motor, steering, trailer, dash, and more. I am now doing some work on the transom, wiring, and installing a bilge pump. I'm not going to paint it for now. I just want to get it in to the water soon.
The motor is a 68 Johnson 40hp. I also have a 4 hp Evinrude, and a Minn kota trolling motor for back up. I need to get the Evinrude running.
Steve


----------



## LDUBS

Here it is at the local reservoir. My 15' Klamath Advantage side console. 25 HP Mercury 4 stroke. It is a 2014 model that I bought new off the lot in March of this year. I added a couple of Scotty down riggers and rod holders. Been getting out once or twice per week and enjoying the heck out of life.

Second picture is of my happy wife. She had never been on a small boat before. This is the first time she ever went fishing. Smile says it all.


----------



## 62lonestar

So I've been member of this forum for a little while but haven't posted anything. I just tend to look around for new ideas for my boat. This is what I came up with after looking at many peoples different boats. I took a 1962 lonestar big fisherman completely redid it and converted it into a flats style boat. I have some pics of it when I picked it up and what it looks like now.
Some of things I've done
*new transom
*sealed rivets in hull
*built front deck/added poling platform(Everything I added to the boat was aluminum for salt corrosion resistance and so the boat would stay as light as possible)
*Converted tiller to console steering


----------



## jbird68

This is my 2006 Alumacraft Navigator 165 CS I picked up this spring.


----------



## Baby John

Just joined the site and posted one picture in my introduction but...here's another.


----------



## MAC67

My 18' bay runner! Spent the last 5 months rebuilding and think it turned out pretty good!


----------



## MAC67




----------



## Fire1386

Nice boats gentlemen. Like the graphics on the side Jbird68....


----------



## kreature

Picked up my second boat last week. It's a 1982 16' Sylvan Sportster

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## olefart

My 1974 Grumman sportcanoe 15' 4'' & trailer. will be modifying the trailer and the sport canoe. I plan on posting the mods along with lots of questions if you don't kick me out of the tin boat forum, for being to skinny of a boat. I don't plan on a casting deck though. Living in Wyoming we have to watch out for the light breezes,30mph. They have a habit of showing up after you launch and just before gale force winds 60mph blow for a week straight.lol


----------



## Prowelder

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverrabbit

Just wanted to show off my "forever" boat! Had a few old fiberglass runabouts, trihulls etc.. then got out for a couple years and switched to a Kayak. THEN discovered Jon boats ;-) First I found great deal on a junk boat with a good 9.9 tiller for power.. Sold the hull and trailer (for the same price). Bought a brand new leftover discounted 2016 (late model that appears to have an aluminum transom) Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX. Ran it for a bit and reralized it was a bit under powered, then found ANOTHER great deal on a 14" Sea Nymph with 25hp Johnson.. with controls. Swapped the power! Added a console to the grizz and Voila! Finally got a nice little fishing boat I can run shallow and drag up on shore, take the kids out, or whatever.. 

And I got such a good deal on the Sea Nymph I expect to basically have this Johnson for free after I clean it up and sell in the spring.


----------



## uglysteve

uglysteve said:


> Hi, this is my 1963? Duracraft project. I think it's a Duraflight or Sportsman. I bought it for $300. I have been working on it for a couple of years. I did some work on the motor, steering, trailer, dash, and more. I am now doing some work on the transom, wiring, and installing a bilge pump. I'm not going to paint it for now. I just want to get it in to the water soon.
> The motor is a 68 Johnson 40hp. I also have a 4 hp Evinrude, and a Minn kota trolling motor for back up. I need to get the Evinrude running.
> Steve


I put it in the water for the first time for a test drive. Worked good. Did about 25 mph. Smells rich, I may have some more work to do.
Steve


----------



## turdboman

1972 Monark 14 foot jon


----------



## mrdrh99

Here's where I am so far, 14ft creastliner, 3/4 decked and it's rock solid and stable. Just picked up a bow mount foot controlled tm to mount soon. Batteries are under the deck and plan on moving gas tank up and under the front deck also. Plan on running all electrical(lights, bilge, etc) through a switch and buss. 9.9 with e start is very nice. A paint job and cleaning up the decking (hatches, hinges. Etc) is next up after mounting the new tm.


----------



## rixfishing

Here are a few of my Ranger tin. Older model but has turned into my favorite rig. I have had 2 glass Rangers in the past. This boat is my favorite. Just something about a tin boat. I won't own anything but tin from now on.


----------



## shooter5635

New 2017 Alumacraft MV1748 NCS. Spent all last week working on getting her rigged up after work so I could get out and hunt this past weekend. Very, very happy with the boat thus far. I no longer get the snot beat out of me in a chop like I did with my old flat bottom. Definitely needs a bigger motor...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88evinrude

Here is mine. It is a pre 72 Starcraft 15x5 and has been turned into a bass boat. The engine is a 50 hp Evinrude sizzler. It fired right over after about a year of sitting.


----------



## gatorglenn

As of now, she's getting a facelift.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## misunderstood

New to me boat so updating with a pic. Had got a 1436 Alumacraft with an old 15 hp Johnson. After using a half dozen times it gave me some issues with the points and condenser which I'm no good with. Wanting a turn key rig as reliable as my bike I gave up I got it running by taking to a shop and traded on a new Yami 15 hp electric start 4 stroke which was too heavy for the boat. Picked up a 1997 Gen 3 1544 which I took out today to see how the pair will work. Sweet combo for me and glad to have a nice starter platform to work with now. Gonna fish it for awhile til I decide what upgrades I want versus need.


----------



## cherokeedad1193

Hello all new to the form but looked through it to get some ideas for my boat finally pulled the trigger and got a 74 polar craft 16' with a trailer and 3outboard motors for 500 bucks then I found a minn kota rip tide saltwater edition 72lb thrust 24volt trolling motor on craigslist for 10 bucks here are some pics still got a long ways to go but I fish with it regularly


----------



## Johnny

From our TinBoats family to you and yours, *Welcome Aboard !!*

wow - great find !! what were the issues with the Rip Tide ???


----------



## nickwb85

2016 Tracker Grizzly 1754SC Blind Duck Camo 60HP Merc







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simo

This is my 1960 sea king project. The boat has been in my family since 1960 my grandpa bought it new. I got the boat in 1996 from my uncle and put it in my barn. Recently took it out and restored it. The trailer is a 1957 champion also completely restored. I have more pics of project that i will post later thanks.


----------



## gatorglenn

Super nice dude, I really like the attention to detail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simo

thanks alot of time and money went in to this project i have alot more pics i will add later


----------



## simo

this is my sea king aka new bass rig love it enjoyed the project


----------



## Basstrackertx17

You did a great job on the Sea King.
You brought history back to your family....
Very sharp....


----------



## Basstrackertx17

cherokeedad1193 said:


> Hello all new to the form but looked through it to get some ideas for my boat finally pulled the trigger and got a 74 polar craft 16' with a trailer and 3outboard motors for 500 bucks then I found a minn kota rip tide saltwater edition 72lb thrust 24volt trolling motor on craigslist for 10 bucks here are some pics still got a long ways to go but I fish with it regularly



Nice job on the deck...


----------



## VinTin

1950 Feather Craft Fire Fly on the Tennessee river Sept. 2016.


----------



## sospd

My new 2017 Seaark Big Easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuelh1987

misunderstood said:


> Picked this 1436 up last week. Enduro trolling motor and 15 hp Johnson. Getting wheel bearings replaced and lights sorted out and she'll be ready to use. Will do modifications etc. such as a casting deck over the winter.



This rig looks very familiar. Do believe I bought it from you (minus the motors)


----------



## misunderstood

samuelh1987 said:


> misunderstood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this 1436 up last week. Enduro trolling motor and 15 hp Johnson. Getting wheel bearings replaced and lights sorted out and she'll be ready to use. Will do modifications etc. such as a casting deck over the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rig looks very familiar. Do believe I bought it from you (minus the motors)
Click to expand...

Yep, As I told you traded motor on a 4 stroke that was too big for her so upgraded boat. The trolling enduro quit on me so bought a new one for new to me G3. Hope you enjoy her. Welcome aboard 8)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Your trailer is to short. You want the transom of the boat on the bunks or you could put a hook into the boat.


----------



## misunderstood

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Your trailer is to short. You want the transom of the boat on the bunks or you could put a hook into the boat.


Pic was when boat was bought by me. I corrected before selling to him. She sits on the bunks now. 8)


----------



## MarcusBrown

Would love any suggestions on mods etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sospd

I like it , looks brand new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusBrown

sospd said:


> I like it , looks brand new.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Was new last spring, I'm in the U.K. But there's not many of us on the forums. 
I want to upgrade the OB this spring lay some carpets and seats maybe a some lights and a stereo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sospd

What fish do you go after ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusBrown

sospd said:


> What fish do you go after ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I'm actually new to angling, always loved big boys toys and in particular boats cars and bike so got the boat first and then a rod. I Havant caught much personally but been out with friends who have caught trout pike and eel. Since getting the boat been really getting into fishing though! Was thinking about capers and seats and building a bit of a flat deck with storage under on the front half of the boat. Not sure if it'll be a real advantage to me though as I'm not a die hard fisherman... yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sospd

A flat floor and raised front deck are really nice to have in a boat. Makes fishing easier and more comfortable. Fishing is definitely addictive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusBrown

Using marine grade plywood and carpeted? Fixed or removable, if fixed with what? And for the flat floor what about drainage? Sorry just realised going off topic for this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basstrackertx17

MarcusBrown said:


> Would love any suggestions on mods etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the wheel setup.....


----------



## samuelh1987

Here's my Alumacraft 1436 mentioned previously in the thread along with my freshly over hauled 1989 Johnson 15. Got a floor installed and a very low deck upfront.


----------



## clavoie

'91 Sea Nymph FM146 with custom removable front casting deck.


----------



## Just_Chuck

While it wasn't really good for getting into the shallow nooks and crannies like my present boat can (no pics yet, under construction) my first boat had some other very cool characteristics.


----------



## Johnny

Chuck, I was on a destroyer that could actually drive UNDER your flight deck !!
:USA1: Thank you for your service !!

is that a helo vert-rep going on there ?


----------



## stinkfoot

Bought the boat as a console but turned into a tiller. 1989 16 foot Fisher Marine welded jon with riveted ribs. Paired with a 1975 40 hp Merc 402 with jet and prop legs. The transom has since been replaced with a beefier taller one and the motor for a 1977 402. Still plenty of work to do but it gets me and my kids off the beaten track... I paid $1200 for the boat and trailer, $800 for the first motor and jet & prop legs and 500 for the second motor and another prop leg which is still shiny and looks barely used.


----------



## Texas Prowler

stinkfoot said:


> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> Bought the boat as a console but turned into a tiller. 1989 16 foot Fisher Marine welded jon with riveted ribs. Paired with a 1975 40 hp Merc 402 with jet and prop legs. The transom has since been replaced with a beefier taller one and the motor for a 1977 402. Still plenty of work to do but it gets me and my kids off the beaten track... I paid $1200 for the boat and trailer, $800 for the first motor and jet & prop legs and 500 for the second motor and another prop leg which is still shiny and looks barely used.


Nice tin!
What I would give to live close to water that color... Ugh!

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkfoot

Texas Prowler said:


> stinkfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> Bought the boat as a console but turned into a tiller. 1989 16 foot Fisher Marine welded jon with riveted ribs. Paired with a 1975 40 hp Merc 402 with jet and prop legs. The transom has since been replaced with a beefier taller one and the motor for a 1977 402. Still plenty of work to do but it gets me and my kids off the beaten track... I paid $1200 for the boat and trailer, $800 for the first motor and jet & prop legs and 500 for the second motor and another prop leg which is still shiny and looks barely used.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tin!
> What I would give to live close to water that color... Ugh!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Haha, not always that colour by any means... We get a lot of glacial silt which can make them look like blue or green milk. Also our main river, the Fraser is usually the colour of milky coffee.


----------



## Zebenv

Sears 14' aluminum with rivets and wood transom. can anyone tell me year/model?


----------



## Zebenv

its got rivets and doesnt leak. I was thinking 1984 but had to get NYS marine police to assign HIN# and that guy said older than 84.

the F20 pushes her nicely


----------



## jyu87

Just got some work done on the boat. can't wait!


----------



## wlfman40

Been away for a while, sold my 14ft mirrocraft, and upgraded to a toon...hey still a tinny right!? I think I posted it before, but I included the Mirrocraft I had before upgrading to the Party Barge


----------



## Arkie_118

Here ole red did all right for my buddy and I last Saturday we palced 8th out of 50 teams in a fishing tourny.


----------



## Steve A W

Arkie_118 said:


> Here ole red did all right for my buddy and I last Saturday we palced 8th out of 50 teams in a fishing tourny.




How about the spec's on this boat?


----------



## CootShoot

First post here, 
Here is my 2016 alumacraft 1860. Don't see many of them around, it's a great boat. I use it for fishing bays and flats.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryle

Steve A W said:


> Arkie_118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ole red did all right for my buddy and I last Saturday we palced 8th out of 50 teams in a fishing tourny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the spec's on this boat?
Click to expand...

Exactly, wow that is a long ol flat bottom


----------



## Stuart

this is my first post here (thanks for letting me join  ) 

this is my 1970 Tralorboat Klamath, it's missing a few parts, I hope to have it going back together soon, I didn't like the interior wood work, so I tore it all out, it was pretty rough looking anyway, and the transom was half rotted. I found the boat on craigslist for 250 bucks

the trailer is a Sterling, I found it on craigslist for 50 bucks, I redid the fenders, stripped it, painted it and rewired the lights.

I'm not sure yet what I'm going to use for an outboard, according to the data plate, it can take anything up to a 20 horse, although I'm thinking a 10 horse would be about right.


----------



## Johnny

Welcome Aboard, Stuart.

vintage boats and trailers are often modified over the years. Yours looks pretty cool !!
Do you have any affirmative marks on the trailer?


----------



## Stuart

Johnny said:


> Welcome Aboard, Stuart.
> 
> vintage boats and trailers are often modified over the years. Yours looks pretty cool !!
> Do you have any affirmative marks on the trailer?



yeah, I still have the original ID tag that came on the trailer, I took it off when I painted it and haven't put it back on yet, the trailer is a Sterling Scout, although I have no idea on what year it was built, the trailer was a trashed mess when I got it, the hubs bearings and tires were shot, so all that got replaced after I bought it.


----------



## Johnny

The trailer is probably of the 1958-59 vintage


----------



## Stuart

I was thinking it was closer to the age of the boat 1970-ish or so, I need to get it set up properly for the boat and get some proper bunks on it or something


----------



## Stuart

just got the wood work done, I'm not sure if I like the how front part (floor) came out, but it will probably be fine once I get all the trim back on it and the floatation chambers installed back under the seats.


----------



## johegman

First time posting. You guys have am awesome forum! The rules are great, keeps it super positive. 
I just bought my first boat. 1976 crestliner voyager 18ft with a freshly tuned 1976 merc 50 2 stroke. I picked it up for $900. Please tell my wife I got a steal.

I've gotten lots of ideas from the forum and may be posting it as a project soon. Thanks for all the great info on here.


----------



## Johnny

johegman - Welcome Aboard !!

*yes - YOU GOT AN AWESOME SCORE !!!*

a rig like that in my area would run 1500-$1800 !!

read the threads about floors and decks before you start changing stuff around.
a V-Hull is not as forgiving in stability as it is in a flat bottom Jon.
the lower the floor - the better your center of gravity will be.


----------



## johegman

Thanks Jonny! 
I was just going to post about that. I found this original picture for this boat I'll post. It looks like the deluxe model had a floor in it. Does that mean it's the same hull with just different configurations? My legs don't even come close to fitting behind the console as is.(I'm 6'2") I like the bottom boat in the picture configuration but do a bench in the back and a small platform in the front. 
I dream of a center console but that would be down the road. I've researched on here and it looks line it takes quite a bit too do bc of the controls.


----------



## Pricer52

This is a picture of my first metal boat build. Built from galvanized steel and welded. I hope to launch it over the weekend.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Pricer52

That is awesome! Give us some details. :beer:


----------



## Genno

First time posting, joined the forum looking for some ideas to improve my 12' tin boat!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basstrackertx17

Looks pretty good already...


----------



## Joeboater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holdnon72

Seaeagle PackFish7 when I need alone time


----------



## Genno

traded my 12' for a 16' boat today, now another project ahead of me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryle

Genno said:


> traded my 12' for a 16' boat today, now another project ahead of me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The image is not working for me 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## Genno

Darryle said:


> Genno said:
> 
> 
> 
> traded my 12' for a 16' boat today, now another project ahead of me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The image is not working for me
> 
> 1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead
Click to expand...

 I fixed it not a very good photo I only have a video of it, once I get home I'll get some better photos, it's a 16' Naden, fairly old one I have no idea the year or the model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabee

Deleted-picture not working


----------



## Scratch77

Here is my new boat! I have had it for about 2 months and I am pretty happy with it. I got the hull from Custombilt boats, had the center battery box made by Fishon Fab. It's electric only with an 80 Ipilot Terrova on the front and 55 Prowler on the back. I have 3 (Group 27) AGM batteries for the trolling motors and 1 (Group 24) for electronics and two on-board battery chargers. Since this picture, I have put a lowrance elite Ti9 on it.


----------



## Genno

Got some more photos of my boat really curious on the year , it's an old naden with the Ohio transom caps 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

Scratch77 said:


> Here is my new boat! I have had it for about 2 months and I am pretty happy with it. I got the hull from Custombilt boats, had the center battery box made by Fishon Fab. It's electric only with an 80 Ipilot Terrova on the front and 55 Prowler on the back. I have 3 (Group 27) AGM batteries for the trolling motors and 1 (Group 24) for electronics and two on-board battery chargers. Since this picture, I have put a lowrance elite Ti9 on it.



Nice boat scratch77! Do you have a link for the builder?


----------



## Jim

Genno said:


> Got some more photos of my boat really curious on the year , it's an old naden with the Ohio transom caps View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice boat Genno! Lots of possibilities with that one. 

Jim


----------



## originalspacerob

1967 stsrcraft seafarer restoration. Last registration was 1981. Having a lot of fun with it. Have a 18 hp im restoring to go on it. This is what it looked like when I got it from my neighbors yard last year. It was upside down all those years so the original mahogony seats were able to be refinished and not rotted. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

wow nice! huge difference! :beer:


----------



## EddiePA

Here's one of my Smokercraft


----------



## garner2002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scratch77

Jim said:


> Scratch77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new boat! I have had it for about 2 months and I am pretty happy with it. I got the hull from Custombilt boats, had the center battery box made by Fishon Fab. It's electric only with an 80 Ipilot Terrova on the front and 55 Prowler on the back. I have 3 (Group 27) AGM batteries for the trolling motors and 1 (Group 24) for electronics and two on-board battery chargers. Since this picture, I have put a lowrance elite Ti9 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice boat scratch77! Do you have a link for the builder?
Click to expand...



Hello Jim,

Here is the link:

https://boatsandfishing.com


----------



## Prowelder

1997 Tracker





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZLTracker

1982 Bass Tracker II, bought a few years ago and been working on it little by little.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

16' Naden restored earlier this year. '83 35hp Johnson, Minn Kota trolling motor, Lowrance fish finder. I fish out of it every chance I get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan the man

On the way home.. It was a long drive..


----------



## DaisyCutter

I finally have my 2017 V-16 rigged and it's working great. I ordered the boat in December, and the boat arrived in June, and the motor arrived in September. 

The Alumacraft V-16 is 16'7" long, and pretty roomy. We dive and swim off it. It's got a tall bimini top, and I can stand under it without hunching (I'm 6'1"). In all honesty, I have to shoehorn my legs into the cockpit of most boats, so the tiller is actually preferable for me. The 2017 F25 Yamaha with power T&T works great. It's very efficient. With everyone sitting in the back, and the bimini acting like a parachute, it was reluctant to plane and porpiosed painfully, so I had to add 100 lbs of ballast (Leadwake) under the front seat. Now it jumps on plane fast and rides very smooth. The EFI 25 is very efficient, and gasoline won't be cheap forever. It's got a lot of freeboard, so I feel very safe. We don't get many bad storms in AZ, but the huge wakeboard boats are no joke, so big waves do exist.

Electric propulsion comes from a Minn-Kota Traxxis 55# trolling motor. It's got a wireless Bluetooth speaker for tunes, a double 12v accessory outlet, 500 gpm auto bilge pump, and a hand-me-down Lowrance fish/depth finder. The pool swim noodles strapped to the bimini supports with Velcro roadie straps are a big hit, along with the PVC step ladder. 

In the future, I plan to tap/thread the front seat cover so I can access it with thumbscrews. Then I'll convert the area to storage. If we're loaded down with camping gear then I'll pull out the ballast sacks.

Speaking of camping, our future plans are to explore and camp on Lake Powell, Lake Mead, Lake Tahoe, and Lake Havasu/Colorado River.


----------



## djcamera

My 1975 Starcraft SuperSport. Mercury 75HP.
Lake Allatoona, Georgia.












Pictures here of this summer's paint job: https://djcamera.com/boatpaint/

and floor/carpet replacement: https://djcamera.com/boatfloor/


----------



## LDUBS

Bird's eye view is pretty cool.


----------



## evidrine84

It's been too long since she's been on the water. Finally have some off time and will be making good use of it.





Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genno

DaisyCutter said:


> I finally have my 2017 V-16 rigged and it's working great. I ordered the boat in December, and the boat arrived in June, and the motor arrived in September.
> 
> The Alumacraft V-16 is 16'7" long, and pretty roomy. We dive and swim off it. It's got a tall bimini top, and I can stand under it without hunching (I'm 6'1"). In all honesty, I have to shoehorn my legs into the cockpit of most boats, so the tiller is actually preferable for me. The 2017 F25 Yamaha with power T&T works great. It's very efficient. With everyone sitting in the back, and the bimini acting like a parachute, it was reluctant to plane and porpiosed painfully, so I had to add 100 lbs of ballast (Leadwake) under the front seat. Now it jumps on plane fast and rides very smooth. The EFI 25 is very efficient, and gasoline won't be cheap forever. It's got a lot of freeboard, so I feel very safe. We don't get many bad storms in AZ, but the huge wakeboard boats are no joke, so big waves do exist.
> 
> Electric propulsion comes from a Minn-Kota Traxxis 55# trolling motor. It's got a wireless Bluetooth speaker for tunes, a double 12v accessory outlet, 500 gpm auto bilge pump, and a hand-me-down Lowrance fish/depth finder. The pool swim noodles strapped to the bimini supports with Velcro roadie straps are a big hit, along with the PVC step ladder.
> 
> In the future, I plan to tap/thread the front seat cover so I can access it with thumbscrews. Then I'll convert the area to storage. If we're loaded down with camping gear then I'll pull out the ballast sacks.
> 
> Speaking of camping, our future plans are to explore and camp on Lake Powell, Lake Mead, Lake Tahoe, and Lake Havasu/Colorado River.


i love that pvc step ladder I'm very interested in making one as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefty469

This was my winter and spring project for 2017. It's got new flooring, new console, and sweet electronics. I'm particularly fond of spot lock on the trolling motor and follow the contour. Here, it's the first time on my home lake with my fishing pal. I've put many hours on the lake this year. Way better than being married.


----------



## gatorglenn

Lefty469 said:


> This was my winter and spring project for 2017. It's got new flooring, new console, and sweet electronics. I'm particularly fond of spot lock on the trolling motor and follow the contour. Here, it's the first time on my home lake with my fishing pal. I've put many hours on the lake this year. Way better than being married.


 OK, would love to know what boat it is the length. And if you could give us a shot of the layout. Looks to be a really great fishing boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misunderstood

samuelh1987 said:


> Here's my Alumacraft 1436 mentioned previously in the thread along with my freshly over hauled 1989 Johnson 15. Got a floor installed and a very low deck upfront.


Hope you're still enjoying your tin. Just got another after short hiatus. 1971 1448 Alumacraft with a 1994 15 HP Johnson 2 stroke. Playmate trailer that will need a little love including a right side fender if I can find a match. May have to just replace both to be uniform.


----------



## Scott F

I just today picked up my new, customized, Blazer 16X48 with a Tohatsu 35 jet. An important addition to this boat that I have seldom seen on many other boats is the custom made, heavy duty, anchor system. My last river boat had a weak Minn Kota Deck Hand 25 that barely had enough power to raise a 12 lb anchor. That anchor wouldn't hold the boat in any amount of current. I'm confidant this 55lb chain anchor and 24 volt winch will be able to hold me anywhere. Now I just have to wait 6 months for some warmer weather to get it wet.


----------



## LDUBS

Nice boat. The anchor system is awesome.


----------



## kalninm

Started with a blank page of a 12' vee bottom and built it out, then just this summer upgraded to my new winter project a 1989 Bass Tracker TX17


----------



## gatorglenn

kalninm said:


> Started with a blank page of a 12' vee bottom and built it out, then just this summer upgraded to my new winter project a 1989 Bass Tracker TX17


 Looks awesome. You live off Us33. I see a boat on my way from Fort Wayne to Columbus all the time identical to your 12 footer. I can’t help thinking Some day I’m asking see if you wants to sell it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalninm

my buddy had the little 12' in his back yard and I got it and the trailer off him for $200, and from there it was just trial and error, those pics are from its third renovation lol, the one right before I sold it, I put far too much money into that boat for what it was but I learned so much from doing so I can't wait to get started on the Bass Tracker. Have the trailer 90% rebuilt, this winter its the boats turn!


----------



## Samsdad1

1997 Sea Ark 17 foot all welded with a 90/65 Johnson jet. I just bought this after selling my 04 Lowe big john prop boat.


----------



## Jeggs101

I just acquired an old aluminum boat, Sea King and know nothing about it, the guy I got it from said he thinks it’s a 1937 13’ Montgomery Ward Sea King, any help is welcome


----------



## TheLastCall

Jeggs101 said:


> I just acquired an old aluminum boat, Sea King and know nothing about it, the guy I got it from said he thinks it’s a 1937 13’ Montgomery Ward Sea King, any help is welcome



Looks like an amazing project. Can’t wait to see it on the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake2250

Well just joined the other day and have been busy reading and reading! Tons of pictures to see Thanks! Great forum!
Well, here's my project. 
1979 Gregor 14' side console. 1986 25 HP Mercury. 
Got this boat in 2007, it was in major need of an overhaul. I piece mealed it for three years and just fished and fished. A few break downs and a sheared water pump impeller on the lake (thank goodness I had a fully charged trolling motor). 
Retired from full time job in 2010 and did a complete overhaul, all new decking,interior paint, remount trolling motor and rewire. 









So now eight years later, after an attempted theft of the engine, another rebuild is in process, new steering and control cables,another rewire, found some wood rot under carpeting and discovered that the transom was rotted.
Hopefully with the nice weather in CA I can keep my schedule and be back on the water by April. Have most of everything stripped out, purchased all new control and steering cables, Will slice engine harness back together using "Weather Pack" connections. Next week I am off to a competent weld shop and will have the broken transom (Thief tried to muscle the engine off and broke the top transom rail) TIG welded. I will also use Herculiner grey to paint the interior.
Will post picts of the progress!


----------



## okgene

Jake2250 said:


> Well just joined the other day and have been busy reading and reading! Tons of pictures to see Thanks! Great forum!
> Well, here's my project.
> 1979 Gregor 14' side console. 1986 25 HP Mercury.
> Got this boat in 2007, it was in major need of an overhaul. I piece mealed it for three years and just fished and fished. A few break downs and a sheared water pump impeller on the lake (thank goodness I had a fully charged trolling motor).
> Retired from full time job in 2010 and did a complete overhaul, all new decking,interior paint, remount trolling motor and rewire.
> 
> 
> So now eight years later, after an attempted theft of the engine, another rebuild is in process, new steering and control cables,another rewire, found some wood rot under carpeting and discovered that the transom was rotted.
> Hopefully with the nice weather in CA I can keep my schedule and be back on the water by April. Have most of everything stripped out, purchased all new control and steering cables, Will slice engine harness back together using "Weather Pack" connections. Next week I am off to a competent weld shop and will have the broken transom (Thief tried to muscle the engine off and broke the top transom rail) TIG welded. I will also use Herculiner grey to paint the interior.
> Will post picts of the progress!



Boat looks great!

I recently picked up a 14' mirrocraft and plan to do the same type of build. 

Where in CA are you located?


----------



## Jake2250

I am in Roseville/Antelope. Fish Folsom lake quite a bit. Looks like we might be headed into another drought this year with the absence of rain and a weak snow pack. So I figured this year would be a good time to rebuild it.


----------



## PhoenixvillePoleCat

Just picked up the 1987 Lowes Big Jon 1846. Plenty of work to get her here with some more to do.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhoenixvillePoleCat

PhoenixvillePoleCat said:


> Just picked up the 1987 Lowes Big Jon 1846. Plenty of work to get her here with some more to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northcoast

16 ft Alumacraft....1961.... Bought it completely gutted. put a 50hp merc on, 10 hp Johnson kicker, spent an entire winter putting it together. GREAT all around fishin boat!


----------



## Prowelder

Last job i did





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake2250

Prowelder, That looks great! What is the deck made out of?


----------



## Prowelder

Jake2250 said:


> Prowelder, That looks great! What is the deck made out of?


Hydro-turf

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10sne1

Added 4x8 marine ply would bow deck for pitching and flipping bass. Close to a 8x8 bow deck!


----------



## 10sne1

Prowelder I’ve been trumped on bow deck. Crazy nice. All tin boats should Sport such decks!


----------



## 10sne1

From the back


----------



## Prowelder

10sne1 said:


> Prowelder I’ve been trumped on bow deck. Crazy nice. All tin boats should Sport such decks!


Thanks. Why didn't you make your deck the same height? You could easily cover your decks in Hydro-turf. I used 4 x 8 sheets and there is only one seam in the front deck.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10sne1

Deck height. 
I was lucky a single 4x8 sheet laid flat on top of gas tank in front, foam filled gunnels on the side and on top of the front console seat. Thus, I just had to lay in the wood and shape around the console a inch or so. So no frame was needed to support this add on deck and easy to remove. I have looked into seadek and hydro, but I’m cheap and I like the color and quality of the Triton deck surface. Though I would enjoy some cushion on the deck.


----------



## Jamesdean

Well here's my tin boat, she's a small work in progress right now. She's a 1969 Title says Aluminum Utility sitting on a 1978 Tow Master trailer. Not sure if it was the previous owner or the one before that, but someone took the transom and seats out, ( wood portions ). I got some home made brackets for the seat top to side, and the handles for the back. Enough rivets to completely replace all of them on the boat, a few wood screws. No handle for the bow, nor any light of any kind. Planning on replacing al the wood and putting running lights as you never know when that late start back in may put it getting back after dark, or that early leave time to be fishing at day light. Also gonna put a 9.9 hp on the back. should be plenty on this light boat. Well thanks for reading, and any suggestions would be greatful as this is my first boat project.


----------



## Captain Morgan

My first picture post.The bottom picture is when I brought her home. Since then....fishing,mods..fishing,fishing,fishing,mods. =P~ Must be rare..I couldn't find a 1992 13.6 Valco anywhere online.


----------



## LDUBS

Captain Morgan said:


> My first picture post.The bottom picture is when I brought her home. Since then....fishing,mods..fishing,fishing,fishing,mods. =P~ Must be rare..I couldn't find a 1992 13.6 Valco anywhere online.




Your boat looks brand new! I added some wide webbing with velcro to my down rigger ball holders. That way I can leave them there while trailering and not worry about them bouncing out of the holders. Thought I would share.


----------



## Captain Morgan

LDUBS said:


> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first picture post.The bottom picture is when I brought her home. Since then....fishing,mods..fishing,fishing,fishing,mods. =P~ Must be rare..I couldn't find a 1992 13.6 Valco anywhere online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your boat looks brand new! I added some wide webbing with velcro to my down rigger ball holders. That way I can leave them there while trailering and not worry about them bouncing out of the holders. Thought I would share.
Click to expand...


Thanks! Great idea!


----------



## moecarama

Here's my topper12 rigged


----------



## Prowelder

Finally got around to putting on the jack plate and 75hp motor!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmurphy

My Triton after I applied it’s new numbers. 





My Alumacraft is a work in progress. On its new to me trailer with new coat of paint.


----------



## Jim

Thanks for sharing guys! :beer:


----------



## KC_Jones

Hello all, just joined the forum so figured I should post a picture of my "new" boat. It's a 1989 Grumman 16'. Bought from the original owner. He did a fair amount of work to it and mainly I am doing some clean up before launching this year.

My plan is to do plenty of crabbing on the Chesapeake Bay!


----------



## jethro

Don't have many great pictures, just picked her up last weekend. Will be trolling the big lakes in roomy comfort now. 2003 21' Sylvan ProFish with a 150 Merc Saltwater.


----------



## Bateman

Lots of very nice rigs in here. I love the tinnies.

Here's my flatty.


----------



## bcbouy

taking her out for a 4 day easter fish/camp tomorrow.


----------



## TMO8853

Bateman said:


> Lots of very nice rigs in here. I love the tinnies.
> 
> Here's my flatty.



Man I love your boat. What’s the name and model?


----------



## gatorglenn

TMO8853 said:


> Bateman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of very nice rigs in here. I love the tinnies.
> 
> Here's my flatty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love your boat. What’s the name and model?
Click to expand...

 Did some research. It’s a Rhino 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bateman

Thanks TMO8853. Gatorglenn is correct. It's a Rhino "Wide Jon".


----------



## EZ707

Here’s a quick pick of my new to me 1988 Lund Rebel 17.3 with the Pro-deck conversion.
https://instagram.com/p/BhCrfBwFkwk/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw




----------



## Bateman

eshaw, whats that rig used for? Looks like you can drive from the front deck. Very cool boat.


----------



## eshaw

It's an all purpose boat that I use for fishing and bow fishing too. I can steer from the elevated deck and use the 9.9 in the back to run down fish. All shifting and throttle functions are controlled from there also. I also use the kicker for trolling and the Motorguide for steering following way points when fishing. There are 5 400 watt High Pressure Sodium lights that can be mounted under the deck for night time use. I've also mounted a tool box in what use to be the back seat by sinking it into that spot.


----------



## LDUBS

eshaw said:


> It's an all purpose boat that I use for fishing and bow fishing too. I can steer from the elevated deck and use the 9.9 in the back to run down fish. All shifting and throttle functions are controlled from there also. I also use the kicker for trolling and the Motorguide for steering following way points when fishing. There are 5 400 watt High Pressure Sodium lights that can be mounted under the deck for night time use. I've also mounted a tool box in what use to be the back seat by sinking it into that spot.




That platform might also be good for doing reverse gainers from the pike position. Or, if you are like me, just do a cannonball. :LOL2:


----------



## ohiobass

New leftover 2017 Polar Kraft TX195 Pro / Suzuki 140 four stroke.
Picked it up in Georgia in February of this year. Meet the dealer near my brother's house in Georgia. 
Well worth the drive! Got a deal I couldn't pass up!

[URL=https://s459.photobucket.com/u...317/ohiobass/pk at toms_zpsls2hmddq.jpg[/img][/url]


[/url]
[URL=https://s459.photobucket.com/u...317/ohiobass/pk at dock_zps4tsfjyf5.jpg[/img][/url]
[URL=https://s459.photobucket.com/u...obass/pk at casey jones_zps71wh46gj.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## eshaw

That's a nice looking rig.


----------



## kalninm

Still have a little work to do on the trailer but there she is


----------



## gatorglenn

ohiobass said:


> New leftover 2017 Polar Kraft TX195 Pro / Suzuki 140 four stroke.
> Picked it up in Georgia in February of this year. Meet the dealer near my brother's house in Georgia.
> Well worth the drive! Got a deal I couldn't pass up!
> 
> [URL=https://s459.photobucket.com/u...317/ohiobass/pk at toms_zpsls2hmddq.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> [/url]
> [URL=https://s459.photobucket.com/u...317/ohiobass/pk at dock_zps4tsfjyf5.jpg[/img][/url]
> [URL=https://s459.photobucket.com/u...obass/pk at casey jones_zps71wh46gj.jpg[/img][/url]


Hey that boat looks familiar. And sharp as ever.[emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezil

Newest addition, LV14, I also have an LV10


----------



## ckhenshaw4

kalninm said:


> Still have a little work to do on the trailer but there she is


That is sweet. Hope mine turns out that nice. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Codeman

Finally picked up a new to me rig. 1995 17.5x52 Weld-Craft Flat Bass with a 1995 90/65 Mariner jet. Rides like a Cadillac compared to my old setup.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn

Sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudpuppy

Hey guys & gals,

This is my first post and thought a picture of my boat would be appropriate. I chase stripers on the Susquehanna Flats....Tight lines.

2013 G3 V164C with F70 Yamaha.


----------



## muskiemike12

This is my new boat. Tracker Pro Guide V175 Combo. I did the break in on the motor on Saturday morning and played in it the rest of the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

muskiemike12 said:


> This is my new boat. Tracker Pro Guide V175 Combo. I did the break in on the motor on Saturday morning and played in it the rest of the weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



MuskieMike, that is a beautiful boat and it looks like the crew is lined up and ready to go. Congratulations. 

I have a question for you if you don't mind. I see your boat sits down right between the fenders. How much clearance is there from the inside of the fenders to the hull? Also, do those side rollers touch the hull or is there a little space? Reason I'm asking is I may lower my boat on the trailer but it will be a tight fit.


----------



## muskiemike12

LDUBS said:


> muskiemike12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new boat. Tracker Pro Guide V175 Combo. I did the break in on the motor on Saturday morning and played in it the rest of the weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MuskieMike, that is a beautiful boat and it looks like the crew is lined up and ready to go. Congratulations.
> 
> I have a question for you if you don't mind. I see your boat sits down right between the fenders. How much clearance is there from the inside of the fenders to the hull? Also, do those side rollers touch the hull or is there a little space? Reason I'm asking is I may lower my boat on the trailer but it will be a tight fit.
Click to expand...

Thanks!! There is about 3 inches of clearance on the fenders and about 1 inch on the guides on the sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleslin90

This is my alumacraft 1448 jon. Just finished up the decking and paint in the last few days. she will be back on the water for the first time in two weeks this evening. Still have a good amount of work ahead, wiring up all the electronics and such. very happy with how she turned out so far.


----------



## Old Hunter

My Dad on my boat after launching back in May. I was about to put the truck and trailer away and board myself. OH


----------



## jabee

2017 Xtreme 1542 SST River Skiff. 25 Suzuki. Nice little river boat.


----------



## gatorglenn

Sweet, I like this a lot. Just the kind Iam looking for now. Congrats 
Any pics of inside layout, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ace57

My 2010 tracker grizzly 1448 side console.
2006 merc 25hp 4 stroke efi.
Motor guide 45lb.


----------



## gatorglenn

ace57 said:


> My 2010 tracker grizzly 1448 side console.
> 2006 merc 25hp 4 stroke efi.
> Motor guide 45lb.


[emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebber

Might as well quit lurking and post.

My 2013 Sea Ark 1872 Pro. Tunnel, sponsons, 135HO. I've added 3-bank charger & fuel/water separator. Saving up for trolling motor & fishfinder.

I fish central TX lakes and bays, flats, rivers down on the coast.


----------



## Zum

Nice boat, must fly with that 135hp on it.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebber

Zum said:


> Nice boat, must fly with that 135hp on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk



Dunno if I’ll ever crank it out. 2 people on a windy day I got 49.2 mph on a phone app.

Plenty fast enough!


----------



## MinnesotaJoe

my 1957 Alumacraft Deep C with 1957 Evinrude Fastwin 18


----------



## Katzklawz

This is my soon to be catfish hunter/whatever I can get to bite the hook boat. I picked it up yesterday for 115.00 from another vet off of OfferUp. It's a 12' fiberglass semi vee with no manufacture information/plate that I can find and the previous owners registration has 'unknown' for what year/make it is. Would anyone happen to know much about these older boats? The plan is to have something comfortable for myself and my wife to fish from with a trolling motor on the local lakes and rivers. Any suggestions for fitting out would be appreciated. :?:


----------



## captain belly




----------



## gatorglenn

well she is done [emoji847]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

What an awesome rig =D> 

Water a little high in your lake? I see a stop sign 6 foot under!


----------



## gatorglenn

CedarRiverScooter said:


> What an awesome rig =D>
> 
> Water a little high in your lake? I see a stop sign 6 foot under!


Yea we actually couldn’t launch that day. But I’ve had her out two other times. And she feels like a different boat. Very happy. Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

Nissan Titan, yes? How do you like it? 

I have one that is 12 years old. Also white and a crew cab. Just had the 90K service done a couple of months ago. In all that time, other than a recall for some part, I have not had any problems with it (knock on wood).

Edit: Oops - just saw yours is a Frontier. Still kind of the same breed. Just a different size.


----------



## gatorglenn

LDUBS said:


> Nissan Titan, yes? How do you like it?
> 
> I have one that is 12 years old. Also white and a crew cab. Just had the 90K service done a couple of months ago. In all that time, other than a recall for some part, I have not had any problems with it (knock on wood).
> 
> Edit: Oops - just saw yours is a Frontier. Still kind of the same breed. Just a different size.


 Well I had a 05 Titan crew cab. Loved it one wheel seal all those years and that was it. But I really love this Frontier. It has the frame of a titan. I plan on doing the Titan swap when the warranty is up. Utube has some good videos on that. It’s a suspension swap. It’s the right way to get a 3” lift.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muskiemike12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakemap

Just got this today. Its a 1971 Duranautic DN12. Hull looks to be in very solid condition. All welded. The bench seats are actually all aluminum with a vinyl contact paper covering to look like wood grain. The transome wood was replaced a few years ago and looks very solid.


----------



## Danno

Danno Here,
This is my first post and I want to show you my new to me boat. It is a 1976 12' aluminum Delhi. This is actually my first boat and I have plans to clean it up and do some various mods. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## LDUBS

I Danno and welcome. I look forward to watch your mod's. Just curious -- what bodies of water are convenient to Fremont? I know you are next door to the South Bay, but any other favorites?


----------



## Mr1542

Just got done with it .


----------



## Jagzsr

Thanks for the add. 
Just picked up this Lund with a 15hp Honda.
Let the fun begin.


----------



## marc4reel

This is my sled. 2016 Alumacraft VB1650 with tunnel and floatation pods. Yamaha F40 tiller mounted to a hydraulic jack plate.

I bought it bare bones and outfitted it for the kind of fishing I wanted to do. I got a lot of great information from this site. I had been looking at fiberglass poling skiffs. After a lot of thought and research, I felt like aluminum was the way to go. I've had the boat almost 2 years now and I am still loving it! It's not perfect, but the positives greatly outweigh the negatives.

I use it for bass fishing and for chasing redfish and speckled trout on the shallow water flats of the Laguna Madre.


----------



## LDUBS

*"This is my sled"
*

Looks fast.


----------



## Lazerus1337

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qavaI_hAKUU


----------



## Lazerus1337

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qavaI_hAKUU


----------



## marc4reel

LDUBS said:


> *"This is my sled"
> *
> 
> Looks fast.



Looks can be deceiving  It's not very fast. With just me on board it will do about 26. I don't have it propped for speed but it jumps up on plane in a hurry.


----------



## whorrall

1872 SeaArk, BF200, 3" setback manual jackplate, 19P aluminum prop. 19P Mercury stainless cupped prop coming soon, hoping to get some bow lift to push her over the hump and get some real top end.


----------



## LDUBS

Getting ready to call it quits today and thought I would take a pic.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

That’s a beautiful boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

Thank you Weldor.


----------



## JNG

Very nice rig. Whats that liquid stuff you got your boat in?????


----------



## LDUBS

JNG said:


> Very nice rig. Whats that liquid stuff you got your boat in?????




:LOL2: :LOL2: 

That lake is currently about 70% capacity (I measure capacity by how much ramp I have to hike up to get to the parking lot!). Good that we finally got some rain storms stacked up. Hoping for a wet year.


----------



## JNG

Oh it's water. :LOL2: Well here we won't be seeing any of that for awhile. Right now there is a covering of the solid stuff. Was thinking of putting a sail rig on the jon boat and letting the wind push me from tip up hole to tip up hole.


----------



## LDUBS

Oh boy, I was chucking about your post thinking empty lakes and the drought. The whole time you are talking about frozen lakes. Even funnier 

Just stay with me. It might take a while but I catch on eventually. Haha


----------



## FrankandBeams

Just bought this 1963 duracraft. Other than that I have no idea on model or how to change out the transom on this one, itâ€™s in bad shape. Came with a trailer and a Tohatsu 9.8hp four stroke with LOW hours. The cool this about the purchase was finally meeting the guy and learning that his grandfather was â€œOxâ€ Parry from the New York Giants. Pretty cool! Anyways, Iâ€™d like to keep her pretty stock and freshen up the paint in and out, maybe build a front deck??? The boat originally came with three bench seats but at the time â€œOxâ€ opted for a single fishing chair up front. I may take it down since itâ€™s just screwed into a couple of ribs and furthermore supported by being screwed into a cross platform that i think was just an area to rest your feet on comfortably. The good thing is that I could always put it right back to where it was. If you guys recognize this boat or have any info on how to replace the transom on these old duracrafts please send me a message, I’d certainly appreciate it. Thanks for the add!!!


----------



## eagle24

Pulled the trigger on a new Xtreme Boats 1542 River Skiff Tunnel w/25hp Suzuki mounted on a hydraulic jack plate. Aluminum trailer pulls like it's not there. 
MinnKota Terrova 55 I-Pilot trolling motor is on the way and I should be set.


----------



## jtsull

Eagle24 what sort of top end do you get out of the suzuki?


----------



## High Desert

This is a '77 Mirrocraft 14' Deep Fisherman I picked up recently. I have some plans for it, but things will progress slowly as I have a ton of other projects going. This is my first aluminum 'simple' boat after owning several power boats and a few sailboats. I really wanted something that wasn't too pretty so I wouldn't worry about scratches and dings, or care too much if it's left out in the rain or snow. It has a 6HP Yamaha 2 stroke, which is a great motor and perfect for trolling, but obviously isn't enough to really get the boat moving. Took it out for a test run this past weekend.


----------



## Troutfitter

Here are a few of my projects.
1)The Willie drift boat I just sold and miss already.
2) The 11’ Boston Whaler was my first restoration on a fiberglass boat. This one is going up for sale this spring.
3) This is a 14’ Valco Jon Boat that I want to fix up for flyfishing.
4) This is a 10’ Valco I purchased the day after I got the 14’er. You should have seen the look on my wife’s face. Priceless!
5) The 8’ Valco pram that I fixed up for solo flyfishing Stillwater lakes. This one may be up for sale shortly too. Has to do with my wife.
I could not find a photo of my 18’ FishRite jet boat, will post that later


----------



## wlfman40

Been a while since I was on here since I am mostly pontooning it these days. But found my way back to a tinny. Picked it up for $130, it is in pretty good shape. 1980 Sears Game Fisher, 12ft. Just need to replace transom wood.


----------



## Justaguy442

Just found this site a few days ago and amazed at all the great info on here.

Here is my tin boat. Its a mid 70's ( im sort of guessing ) Princecraft 14 foot with a 1996 Evinrude 15 hp fourstroke. I bought the boat/trailer and motor separate in late fall so i haven't even had it on the water yet. I have a fully decked out LUND ( posted below )i bought new and it has everything but im really excited about going back to basics and hitting all the small back lakes .


----------



## Justaguy442

This is my other Tin Boat. 2014 LUND impact 1775. Bought it brand new and is loaded with all the goodies. Completely opposite of the above Princecraft.


----------



## Pikemaster25

Picked this puppy up for 800 bucks last year. Can't wait for this weather to break so I can get her back out on the water. Added some interior deck lights and new storage hatches over the winter.


----------



## Germ

Bought this last spring for $700, boat motor and trailer. It's a "something" Craft but not sure exactly what. 12'32" Have done a little work to her.....


----------



## JDflats

2016 Ranger RT188


----------



## SaltH2Odeprived

My restored 14ft 1960 Alumacraft FD.
Motor is a 1982 Johnson 35hp long shaft, I built the adjustable jack plate using 6x6x.25 aluminum and glued up the wood block using multiple layers of 1/4 marine plywood.
The auxiliary motor is a 1956 Johnson 3hp, it has brought me back to the ramp when I had a carb float failure six miles down a river.
Tilt trailer with center walkway was home built in the 1960s, axles are from a 1962 Ford Falcon.
Non slip blue Durbak Marine Coating in the bottom of the hull, color matched automotive polyurethane paint on the bench tops, both applied over self etching primer.
Video links below show additional details.
Hydraulic tilt unit is a 1970s Dole Fluid Products with a manual hand pump.
Up front is a 1950s D.E. Rice anchor control with 100 feet of 1/8 in stainless aircraft cable.
Casting deck holds trolling battery inside the box that the vintage folding swivel seat is mounted to.
There is a hinged door in the deck floor to access below deck storage.
The steering unit is a Helm-Rite aftermarket from when the boat was new.
The lights are vintage J.W. Speaker G5520, upgraded with 50w halogen sealed beam spots, the brackets are oar lock extenders from Fisheries Supply. Lights can either fold in or be removed when not needed.
Coleman Lantern mount and fish finder mount are Tite-Lok.
https://youtu.be/Kq1U8L6AfmM
https://youtu.be/Hvjsl_sHTqw


----------



## SaltH2Odeprived

This is my skinny water boat.
It is a 1988 Electric Feather Pirogue made by Fin & Feather Boats.
Boat has a flat bottom, is stable enough to stand in and will float in 10 inches of water.
It has a built-in 27lb thrust trolling motor, bilge, running lights.
I built a motor mount for a 1956 Johnson 3hp to get upstream and to conserve battery.
Also have added fish finder, rod and paddle mounts.
Ice chest is converted into a live well






Here is a video clip where I use the Johnson to move to the other side of a cove and then use the electric motor to close in on fishing spot.
https://youtu.be/10AfhasuZCw


----------



## Captin

[attachment=0]7B819621-99D6-416E-8C6A-138CB051C403.jpeg[/attachment


----------



## JLG

1956 Crestliner Commodore 15 hp Mariner


----------



## Herewego

Xpress X17


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Sent the little Sea King from my thread "One man's junk" down the road today. Got a new to me blank canvas Harber Mfg 12 ft. This one is substantially deeper and wider than One man's junk and should serve well for it's intended purpose of being a second boat for my boys on fishing trips. It will ride on top of my 16' Naden when trailering. It's always exciting to get a new boat no matter what it is. Can't wait to try it out!












Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude

Wow you have one heck of a view from your deck! Wait a little longer and the rain may make your boats float!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

thedude said:


> Wow you have one heck of a view from your deck! Wait a little longer and the rain may make your boats float!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Every spring after snow melt. My daughter has actually paddled her kayak in the backyard. Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericman

https://duckboats.net.nmsrv.com/specs/images/ef.jpg

That boat is "lit". Any interest in selling?



SaltH2Odeprived said:


> This is my skinny water boat.
> It is a 1988 Electric Feather Pirogue made by Fin & Feather Boats.
> Boat has a flat bottom, is stable enough to stand in and will float in 10 inches of water.
> It has a built-in 27lb thrust trolling motor, bilge, running lights.
> I built a motor mount for a 1956 Johnson 3hp to get upstream and to conserve battery.
> Also have added fish finder, rod and paddle mounts.
> Ice chest is converted into a live well
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> Here is a video clip where I use the Johnson to move to the other side of a cove and then use the electric motor to close in on fishing spot.
> https://youtu.be/10AfhasuZCw


----------



## SaltH2Odeprived

Recent river trip in the Electric Feather. Motored up stream with the 3 hp Johnson and then ran the built in trolling motor while fishing back down stream. Installed a digital motor controller with infinite adjustable speeds and consumes less battery power at lower speeds. Seven hours on the water and still had charge in the 35Ah BCI Group U1 battery! Fishing sucked but what a great day on the river.
https://youtu.be/Icy4vhCZ30g


----------



## MacCTD

Current boat Pacific 1925, before that Workskiff 16 and Duranautic 16 before that, big fan of small aluminum boats.


----------



## heron2000

Al U Minium said:


> I hoist the boat into a good working position so I can strip paint, pressure wash, or whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Arthur

My 1980 monark 1644.


----------



## sonny.barile

Had it out for the first time this year......


----------



## Buzzbait

:LOL2: Heres mine! PBR streetgang! Just brought her home last night finally... bought about a week ago..


----------



## Buzzbait

I'll install trolling motor today...break in engine this weekend... already have a hummingbird 572in barn...brand new ready to go! Like a kid a Christmas morning yesterday afternoon!!!


----------



## Buzzbait

Here she is with trolling motor.. battery...seats and pedestals...numbers on this evening...all set for maiden voyage this weekend!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Nice!


Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzbait

I took streetgang out today....she's fast and very nimble...while breaking in engine, I out her in some tight j turns and circles..no chine walking,prop slip, or that sliding sideways feeling...seems to stay hooked up and tight ... I'm really happy with her... Charging trolling motor battery and fishing next week... great lil boat...quick too!..


----------



## oldboat

here are two of mine !


----------



## High Desert

Upgraded the fishing boat on Saturday. My 14' Mirrocraft was a good boat, but the bench seats and lack of a live well were less than ideal. I really went back and forth on whether to upgrade it with a floor, casting deck, and live well. Ultimately decided I have enough darned projects in my life and I didn't have the energy for it. I really liked the overall size and ease of use so I wanted to stay in that range. and I wanted to keep the motor size fairly small/simple/cheap to operate.

I settled on this 14' Crestliner Angler. Good storage under the front deck, rod locker, live well and a very open layout. 25 HP Yamaha will be plenty. The bow mount trolling motor will be a nice improvement over the transom mount I was using on the other boat (even if it's an older model). It had a really big seat in the stern that took up way too much space for my taste, so I removed it and decided to mount a folding seat on the port side. Controlling with my right hand will be an adjustment but I really loved having the open space in the back. It's pretty easy to undo if I don't like it. I hope to go catch some fish this coming weekend when I get home from my business trip.


----------



## knucklebuster283

Just joined this forum. Just picked this boat up 1959 Lone Star. Don't know what model it is but here she is. 

View attachment 1


----------



## Scoter

New to the forum, so I will try to get a pic of my boat up here. 2072 SeaArk I have had since 2008; just put a Yamaha 115 on it this week.


----------



## Scoter

During duck season I take the trolling motor off and put on the led light for running the Pamlico Sound in the dark. 
This pic also has the old Johnson 90 that I took off last week. I am loving the 4 stroke 115 so far: no choking, no high idle, no starter fluid when it is 11 degrees!


----------



## Myyke

My next project. A 14’ Lund resurrection.


----------



## AnglerRoy

That thing looks like it went to war and back, to me at least! WTH happened to it?


----------



## Myyke

Poor old Lund had a fire in the back while in the water> i"m gonna rebuild the back & convert it to a jet boat.


----------



## chadzeilenga

Picked up boat from storage with my Montero. Great combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvpsteve

My new to me 1953 Lone Star Admiral Deluxe
Working on cover braces.


----------



## shawn30

My 12 foot 1988 Game Fisher, has Tohatsu 6hp on it for now...


----------



## LDUBS

To me some of the best boat pic's are when the boat is pulled up on the bank. I don't know why but I just think it looks cool. Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Cruiseliner59

Here is the money pit


----------



## OuatchitaNick

16' Ouatchita





Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mximumrocknroll

Big hello from Quebec City, Canada

Here's a barnfind for you folks:

16' footer made by Canadian Boat Mfg between 1970 and 1973. 

Kit included the trailer (custom made), the boat and a 1982 Mercury 2 strokes 25hp (sized motor but maaaybe salvageable)

Few info I managed to gather on the internets:

"Established in 1954 under the name Aluminum Boats & Canoes (1954-1970), the company went on to do business under a variety of names, including Canadian Boat Manufacturing (1970–1973), Alcan Marine Products (1973–1985), and Altra Marine Products (1985–1990), before becoming a trademark of Outboard Marine Corporation (OMC) in 1990. When OMC went bankrupt in 2001, Brunswick Corporation purchased the brand, which operated officially under the name Princecraft Boats Inc. from that day forward."

Not sure if I'll aim to restore the boat with the original configuration or modify it (remove the blue plastic bow cover, switch to tiller or move the steering wheel in a more centered position).


----------



## -CN-




----------



## OAD

thank you for adding me to this forum. I picked this little McKenzie Cherokee up this past weekend. Now I have a project to do this winter.


----------



## Prowelder

My new rig! Almost to nice for me lol.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

That is way to shiny! Haha. 

Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## cosborn

1967 14’ Crestliner. 1963 18hp Johnson. Added a little pulley on the front to raise and lower the front anchor from the back easily. Homemade rod holders and LED lighting to 4 gang box (running lights, front flood, ambient, and an empty switch for who knows what later on). Very worn paint job, few dents, but she gets the job done.

Pic on the bank, loaded up for a day on the beach with the kids:




A shot with the ambient lights on:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

OAD said:


> thank you for adding me to this forum. I picked this little McKenzie Cherokee up this past weekend. Now I have a project to do this winter.


I hope you post plenty of pictures of this project.


----------



## maintenanceguy

I already posted some photos of my fix-it-up project of my older PolarKraft MV 1751 here https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=46971 but thought I'd post a couple of photos in the pic-of-your-boat thread too.

I believe it's from the late 80's or early 90's. I haven't found much information tying dates to HIN numbers for the older PolarKrafts. It has a 40hp outboard and, after my motor died on me once, I added a 5hp kicker as my emergency get-me-back motor.

We use it for fishing, crabbing, and exploring the tide water salt marshes in my area. We've made the 11 mile run out to the bay a couple of times but it's not a bay boat. We just enjoy the trip out and back.


----------



## FishingForSupper

First time out in the new boat, managed to even land a rainbow.


----------



## LDUBS

Hey Supper, that is a nice fat looking rainbow. Good way to break in the new boat! Nice looking day on the water too.


----------



## oldboat

Here's a little 1957 14' Alumacraft Flying D that followed me home not long ago.. its in pretty nice condition and mostly original … missing the windshield and seat cushions..


----------



## Pawatch

Pic of the inside of my Smoker craft. It's a nice boat for grandkids to fish out of plenty of room.


----------



## UP BOATER

You guys have a lot interesting looking Rigs!


----------



## UP BOATER

This one followed me Home yesterday


----------



## LDUBS

After 3 years I finally managed to get the TB decal on the boat!


----------



## moecarama

UP BOATER" post_This one followed me Home yesterday
[/quote said:


> Now, that is a clean rig their love the two tone with polished aluminum look.


----------



## jacktheclipper

Here is my 1956 Sea Nymph 12-A .
I had to repair and raise the transom in order to use a Merc 9.9 4stroke .
I can get 22MPH !

https://i.imgur.com/PbJrFXX.jpg


----------



## MaritimeMatt

1983 mirrorcraft 16' Northport troller. Got it from my brother in law for a good price.


----------



## MaritimeMatt

Compounded and waxed the hull.


----------



## Jinxd12

Here's my hand me down 12' 1970 Sears! Now complete it's awesome! Built some wheels for moving around by myself after getti g out to the honey holes!


----------



## Tbair

Heres my 14ft with some fresh paint, lots of goodies in the mail right now. Just picked it up last week for 500 bucks with trailer and a 4hp 1974 merc 2 stroke.


----------



## bikerider

F_I_Sherman NY said:


> Hello All, I just joined after browsing the modification section. Great site! I recently sold off my 12' Meyer to up-size to a 14'er. I got what I am told is a 1973 Starcraft. It's in pretty decent shape and I have quite a few mods in mind for it but I seriously doubt the age of my tin boat. I have seen pics of other 1973's and they all seem to have aluminum bench seats in them whereas mine has the old wood seats.



Looks like it's in good shape for being a 73. The hull looks like a twin to mine, a 98 starcraft 12ft. I noticed that too, a lot of starcrafts have the wooden seats like yours. It may be a blessing in disguise for you. More storage or extra room for gear, plus you can always replace them fairly easy and even color match the wood to your liking or other things on the boat like oars etc.


----------



## 450clown

Heres my crestliner, with the duck blind on it back in the fall its torn apart getting made more comfortable to fish from currently. ill add more pics when I get it done.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## UP BOATER

Nice Barn also. What is the ceiling material?


----------



## UP BOATER

Tbair said:


> Heres my 14ft with some fresh paint, lots of goodies in the mail right now. Just picked it up last week for 500 bucks with trailer and a 4hp 1974 merc 2 stroke. 20200412_145731.jpg


Are you sure that one is a Starcraft? I don’t ever remember seeing one with the diagonal seam in the Bow area....


----------



## 450clown

UP BOATER said:


> Nice Barn also. What is the ceiling material?


Thank you, I'm very fortunate the use of the barn is included as a perk from my number one contractor. So long as all equipment and materials are organized and kept clean. The ceiling is half inch r-board. 
I see your from Houghton. I think we will be heading to st.clair to chase smallmouth at the end of next month, have you ever launched at metro park, and do you got any pointers?
Also, I liked the pic of your starcraft further up in the thread!


----------



## Tbair

UP BOATER said:


> Tbair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my 14ft with some fresh paint, lots of goodies in the mail right now. Just picked it up last week for 500 bucks with trailer and a 4hp 1974 merc 2 stroke. 20200412_145731.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that one is a Starcraft? I don’t ever remember seeing one with the diagonal seam in the Bow area....
Click to expand...


I didnt post a starcraft comment but I have no idea what my boat is. No hin on it so if you know what I got please let me know!


----------



## paper

Finally got the Smoker Craft out for the year. I didn't catch anything, but it was a nice day to be on the Mississippi.


----------



## UP BOATER

450clown said:


> UP BOATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Barn also. What is the ceiling material?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm very fortunate the use of the barn is included as a perk from my number one contractor. So long as all equipment and materials are organized and kept clean. The ceiling is half inch r-board.
> I see your from Houghton. I think we will be heading to st.clair to chase smallmouth at the end of next month, have you ever launched at metro park, and do you got any pointers?
> Also, I liked the pic of your starcraft further up in the thread!
Click to expand...

No sorry I can’t help with St.clair I have never fished it. I am roughly 500 miles north west of there.


----------



## 450clown

UP BOATER said:


> 450clown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP BOATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Barn also. What is the ceiling material?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm very fortunate the use of the barn is included as a perk from my number one contractor. So long as all equipment and materials are organized and kept clean. The ceiling is half inch r-board.
> I see your from Houghton. I think we will be heading to st.clair to chase smallmouth at the end of next month, have you ever launched at metro park, and do you got any pointers?
> Also, I liked the pic of your starcraft further up in the thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry I can’t help with St.clair I have never fished it. I am roughly 500 miles north west of there.
Click to expand...

Sorry, your waaaaay up there I saw Michigan and I figured maybe lol! We're hoping to go but it won't happen probably because of the virus. I've only fished it a few times and that was trolling for walleye.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## paper

450clown said:


> UP BOATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 450clown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm very fortunate the use of the barn is included as a perk from my number one contractor. So long as all equipment and materials are organized and kept clean. The ceiling is half inch r-board.
> I see your from Houghton. I think we will be heading to st.clair to chase smallmouth at the end of next month, have you ever launched at metro park, and do you got any pointers?
> Also, I liked the pic of your starcraft further up in the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry I can’t help with St.clair I have never fished it. I am roughly 500 miles north west of there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, your waaaaay up there I saw Michigan and I figured maybe lol! We're hoping to go but it won't happen probably because of the virus. I've only fished it a few times and that was trolling for walleye.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but he's only a hop, skip, and half a jump to the Gay Bar!!!
:LOL2: 

And speaking of Houghton, I've got an itch to get out on the bike, and maybe camp out at the end of the Keeweenaw. I hope things get opened up by the time the black flies are on the downswing.


----------



## UP BOATER

paper said:


> 450clown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP BOATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry I can’t help with St.clair I have never fished it. I am roughly 500 miles north west of there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, your waaaaay up there I saw Michigan and I figured maybe lol! We're hoping to go but it won't happen probably because of the virus. I've only fished it a few times and that was trolling for walleye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but he's only a hop, skip, and half a jump to the Gay Bar!!!
> :LOL2:
> 
> And speaking of Houghton, I've got an itch to get out on the bike, and maybe camp out at the end of the Keeweenaw. I hope things get opened up by the time the black flies are on the downswing.
Click to expand...


Yeah for sure Paper, the tourists love getting their pictures by the sign out there. When you say getting out on Your Bike 🏍 do you mean an Enduro ?


----------



## paper

Yes. With today's road conditions I like having a lot of suspension. I've got a Yamaha Super Tenere, and old KLR650 and a not quite street legal KTM 250. Was a long time BMW GS rider and still have a R80. 

The Gay Bar is a cute play on the town's name, but I had more fun exploring the chimney and old ruins from the Copper mining equipment.


----------



## 450clown

Ohhhh snap now we're talking ktm and klrs.....giggitty!
I'm assuming not quite street legal means there a tag bolted under the fender?

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## paper

Yes 
It's got a headlight and taillight, brake light and a folding mirror, but it might be wearing a plate for my BMW. 8) 

I only use it for off road events and dual sports. As long as you don't do stupid stuff, nobody pays attention.


----------



## 450clown

I hear you there. That's kinda why my name is 450clown....ktm exc450. I sold it to pay for a wedding a few years back....but here lately I've been thinking about getting back on the trails. I'll look around for some pics tonight and see if I can't find a picture of me and dad at Renfro valley dual sport

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## UP BOATER

paper said:


> Yes. With today's road conditions I like having a lot of suspension. I've got a Yamaha Super Tenere, and old KLR650 and a not quite street legal KTM 250. Was a long time BMW GS rider and still have a R80.
> 
> The Gay Bar is a cute play on the town's name, but I had more fun exploring the chimney and old ruins from the Copper mining equipment.



Once a year the locals used to load the bottom of that stack up with tires and fire them up ,but I guess someone figured it wasn’t environmentally friendly and shut them down lol


----------



## oldboat

new to me 1956 Duracraft 16 1/2' that I just brought home yesterday.. photo's At the Mackinac Bridge and at home.. nice straight boat that needs some restoration work..


----------



## 450clown

That's a sharp boat I like the dual cockpit setup. Have you decided on a motor yet?

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## topdsm0138

14' Tracker w/9.9 Evenrude





Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerider

oldboat said:


> new to me 1956 Duracraft 16 1/2' that I just brought home yesterday.. photo's At the Mackinac Bridge and at home.. nice straight boat that needs some restoration work..



Really cool looking old boat you bought. =D> I could see that being either a fishing boat or a classic runabout to cruise in.


----------



## oldboat

450clown said:


> That's a sharp boat I like the dual cockpit setup. Have you decided on a motor yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk



Thank you 450clown !! the front cockpit does have the walk through seat backs.. I'm not sure on the motor yet.. I can't find much info on the models of these boats and from the little I have found this one really doesn't fit the specs listed.. I have a few motors I can choose from.. 1958 Mercury Mark 75 60hp, 1957 Evinrude Lark 35hp. or a 1957 Mercury Mark 30 30hp. my first thought is the Mark 75 60hp..


----------



## oldboat

bikerider said:


> oldboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> new to me 1956 Duracraft 16 1/2' that I just brought home yesterday.. photo's At the Mackinac Bridge and at home.. nice straight boat that needs some restoration work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool looking old boat you bought. =D> I could see that being either a fishing boat or a classic runabout to cruise in.
Click to expand...


Thank You bikerider !! it is a classic looking runabout.. but... it also is open enough for some fishing as well .. so sort of a win win boat !!


----------



## bikerider

oldboat said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> new to me 1956 Duracraft 16 1/2' that I just brought home yesterday.. photo's At the Mackinac Bridge and at home.. nice straight boat that needs some restoration work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool looking old boat you bought. =D> I could see that being either a fishing boat or a classic runabout to cruise in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You bikerider !! it is a classic looking runabout.. but... it also is open enough for some fishing as well .. so sort of a win win boat !!
Click to expand...


Now that's the spirit! :mrgreen: If you start a build thread for it I would definitely follow.


----------



## AquaKing

.


----------



## Extreme




----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

I really like that boat!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke33

Hoping to get my new boat out this weekend for the first time! 1990 Sea Snapper sitting on a 1963 trailer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UP BOATER

I just sold a 83 SMOKERCRAFT 14 that looked very similar to your Sylvan


----------



## z33tec

1990 SeaNymph 70hp Johnson




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

z33tec said:


> 1990 SeaNymph 70hp Johnson20200621_101600.jpg20200621_101821.jpg20200621_101350.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




Nice looking rig. I have seats similar to your two front ones except mine are mounted on boxes with storage under. Mine are made by Tempress. I like them a lot. Very comfortable and so far they are holding up well. Enjoy.


----------



## Glen




----------



## Paulio91184

Hi All...Im new to the site so my first post is a pic of my "new" boat. It's a 1971 Starcraft Seafarer 16 powered by a 2001 Mercury 25. Hopefully next year I can repaint and modify it. Thank you for having me


----------



## Jim

Nice boat! Perfect for a project! :beer:


----------



## Will 31pics

2009 Alumacraft MV 1860 SPL CC All Welded
2008 Yamaha F90 4 Stroke
Stainless 13 x 19P. 6000 WOT 41 MPH GPS


----------



## Tramp

Here we go.


----------



## gtstiffler

2013 Key West 176cc. Working on get a tin boat at the moment


----------



## InCogKneeToe

At the Factory.


On the Lake


----------



## paper

Back in July my wife and I bought a new TIN BOAT!!!! 3/16" thick hull, it was built in 1995 by a custom boat builder in Louisiana. We actually went to his shop and talked to him, and he remembered building it because of the expensive paint job. All welds were ground and it was covered in Bondo and painted with an expensive epoxy paint. 
Anyway, it's 21' and it's currently being referred to as "The Tub". It's going in for a new Yamaha 250, electronics, and a trolling motor in a couple weeks.

We found it in western LA and we hauled it to our place in Venice, LA 
Here it is shortly after picking it up. 







And off the trailer so the trailer could be worked on, and the boat washed up, inside and out. 














Can't wait to get out on the gulf with it. This was a couple weeks ago on our neighbor's boat. 






And my wife and I are looking forward to use it to catch more of these!!!


----------



## Wasilla

2019 GTX 19 Klamath, 70hp Yamaha. Bought a bare hull and rigged it myself


----------



## Wasilla

Hey any other Klamaths on the forum?


----------



## LDUBS

Wasilla said:


> Hey any other Klamaths on the forum?



Previous boat was a 15' Klamath Advantage Side Console. Had a four stroke 25 Merc. I added a Humminbird Helix 7 & manual down riggers. I liked that boat a lot. We sure got a lot of use out of it and managed to catch a few trout. 

I wanted a larger boat, so I traded up to a Gregor Sportsman 18' walk-thru. I like this boat a lot too! Lol. The layout is basically the same as your boat, but it has smaller capacities than the Klamath GTX. 

Anyway, you did a nice job rigging your Klamath. That is a lot of boat and it is nice to see you get a little fish slime on it!


----------



## Wasilla

Thanks, It feels small at times in the salt of the Straight of Juan de Fuca. It was enjoyable doing the rigging and I know how and where everything is 

The slime was from the Kokanee on a local lake


----------



## DWStarcraft22

First Post. First Boat.


----------



## zachw

16' Ouachita. Replaced transom and added jack plate and a compression plate on the motor. Been a great duck hunting boat!

View attachment IMG_0171.jpeg


----------



## mcorrigan2

16.5 Tracker


----------



## mcorrigan2

16.5 Tracker


----------



## Grumman14

My little tin 14 footer


----------



## Bassforme

1996 bass tracker dual console 40hp pro 18, getting ready for new carpet,seats and paint


----------



## AC165

My rigs. The jonboat is a Tracker Grizzly 1448 w a 40 tiller Yamaha :LOL2: The other is a Competitor 165. Just bought it, and there are no motors available in Europe. Warehouses are empty. Stupid COVID


----------



## LDUBS

AC165 said:


> My rigs. The jonboat is a Tracker Grizzly 1448 w a 40 tiller Yamaha :LOL2: The other is a Competitor 165. Just bought it, and there are no motors available in Europe. Warehouses are empty. Stupid COVID



Oh boy, sorry to hear about the outboard shortage. A few years back we enjoyed spending some time in Budapest. It is a beautiful city. Especially along the river. We drove there from Frankfurt with stops along the way. So we got to see some of the countryside. Also, I love driving on the expressways over there.


----------



## static

Here's a photo of my boat, I added a kit to it. I call it frankenstein I think I was able to add the photo


----------



## Rbertalotto

My 14'6" Sylvan Sport Troller...30hp Mercury 4 stroke/EFI/Power tilt-trim....2.5 Suzuki kicker on bracket.....50# MinnKota trolling....Optima batteries....Hummingbird fishfinder and Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS....


----------



## Bocephus563

My current set up
1648 with a 20 hp


----------



## Nottalottayott

The project ,1965 22ft starcraft chieftain. The mission,powell in june.


----------



## Nottalottayott

I think its worth my time .I can already smell the bbq cooking the catch


----------



## Nottalottayott

I got the motor running,150 mercruiser ,it purred like a kitten. It has fwd and reverse, impeller is shot, the hydraulics leak,and water got in the oil when I bypassed the water pump maybe that was a bad idea.
The floor and dash need replacing .


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Definitely start a thread on this boat rebuild. Love the lines on these old starcrafts.

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ettatouffée

[dir=rtl][/dir]





1968 Alumacraft, I believe it’s the F7. 
1990 Johnson 8hp.

I just picked her up last Friday and couldn’t be any happier.
Would like to add a casting and maybe some more horses.


----------



## Raven205

My new to me 2008 Explorer Industries 162 with a Yamaha 60/40 jet that I purchased this spring. Over the years I have had a lot of experience with work boats and have had some epic adventures with jet skis, jets boats, lake boats, tinners and mud boats, but this is my first personal river boat.

We had a ton of fun with the boat until an injector plugged, had to order a set off Amazon that took over a month to come in. In Canada Yamaha injectors are $250 each (none available in Canada because of Covid) I got 4 for $55 on Amazon from China. They appear to be working fine.




First voyage with my Daughter and some grandkids, we went to a local lake to try it out first.




My 85 year old Dad with the first fish he has caught in 60 years!




Modifications to date:
Added grab bars over the windshields to reduce breakage.
Added a Fish Finder (Garmin 5) and mounted the transducer, going to remount to shoot through the hull.
Added a splash guard that has reduced cavitation in chop. 




Cleaned up the spare impeller that came with the boat, the leading edges were beat up. Not sure if I got the angles right but in a few months will be able to tell.




Upcoming modifications:
Install Nauticus Smart Tabs.
Shine her up a bit and put on Sharkhide.
Move the transducer inside the hull.
Build a deck/storage area in the back.
Install navigation lights.

I took my daughter on a rip up the North Saskatchewan River to see how far I can get upstream on a tank of gas. Made 46 km (28 miles) with just a little bit left. Had about a third of the second tank when we got back to the launch, 91 km trip (56 miles). Top speed upstream was 37 kph (23 mph) and 48.6 kph (30 mph) downstream. :LOL2:


----------



## Douglasdzaster

She’s not pretty but she fishes great and is as fast as you want for a Jon boat.https://tinboats.net/forum/download/file.php?mode=view&id=108479


----------



## Prowelder

https://m.facebook.com/groups/240857464221153/permalink/246705023636397/

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder

https://m.facebook.com/groups/240857464221153/permalink/246705023636397/
Havent been on here in a while. Im the best tinboat builder ever check me out!








Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## leocohen

I guess the lowest boat in the forum could be mine


----------



## Teckman12

Here are a few pics of my 95 18ft bass tracker with a 90hp johnson and one I just bought this weekend to restore. 1978 bass tracker with 35 johnson.


----------



## Prowelder

Full buil in link! Copy and paste! https://www.facebook.com/groups/240857464221153/permalink/256051716035061/





Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve_bear

This is my G3 1548 Gator tough VBW. It’s a 2004 with a 25hp. The folding chair was my grandfather’s from the 80s! It is more comfortable for my wife than the bench. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockfishnc

Douglasdzaster said:


> She’s not pretty but she fishes great and is as fast as you want for a Jon boat.https://tinboats.net/forum/download/file.php?mode=view&id=108479



How does she handle with a 40HP? I think i have a similar boat, 1988 Fisher, 16 feet x 5 feet wide, flat bottom, with plywood floor. Getting a new outboard and wondering if 40 would be too much. 

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## rockfishnc

1988 Fisher Jon Boat - AKA Krusty Krab


----------



## Douglasdzaster

I’m sorry I just saw your question. Mine is a short shaft and with it on the top trim pin (trimmed all the way) by myself with a light load it took off trimmed out I was on my way. The boat never stood up then came down it was a straight whole shot. Gotta watch other boat wakes as it got a little squarely when I wasn’t paying attention. Later the wind blew and we had some decent waves but no white caps. I was riding rough just cruising until I went for wot then the boat got on top of the waves. My ride was smoother and I had good control. All that being said later the carburetors were starting to leak some. I opened them up to replace the needle valves or stuck floats. I found a mess. I’ve never seen carburetors looking this bad and engine still run. The floats where way to high , corrosion. I cleaned the carburetor bodies to look new and had to have a machine shop remove the seats and a jet that someone had stripped. Replaced everything with new parts and have adjusted the idle were it runs smoother than before. I’m finally going to get to put it back on the water this Saturday. I’m thinking I’m in for a ride as long as I have everything adjusted correctly . I’ll let you know how it handles now. As far as the boat it holds the engine great. Doesn’t seem to weigh in down. I’ll have to post a new picture when I’m finished with the boat. I’ve built and upholstered new seats for the back, all new wiring etc. Oh mine is a 2 stroke weighs less than the new 4 strokes.


----------



## Douglasdzaster

Hey Rockfishnc, Did you get a new motor yet for the Krusty Krab? I’m enjoying the 40hp Yamaha on mine. With the 16/52 I have and the motor I’m the only flat bottom still on the lake when the wind picks up. About 2 weeks ago I was really glad. I got caught on the wrong side of the lake when it got rough quick. But it got me across and back where I belonged.
Just giving you a report on how it’s working out. Be safe.


----------



## MrGiggles

84 Tracker Tournament V17. I dressed it up a couple years ago, some new wheels on the trailer and paint on the boat.


----------



## FudgeDragon

Here's my '76 Alumacraft jon to bass boat conversion. It sat for almost 20 years, but the pandemic gave me time to actually finish it. It doesn't hold a candle to some of the beautiful boats I've seen here. I hope to learn a lot from this forum for the next build!


----------



## eeshaw

test


----------



## PapaParrott

Here’s my new to me boat! 1997 SeaArk MV1648P and it came with a 1977 Johnson 25 that I’m refreshing now.


----------



## Vosio

PapaParrott said:


> Here’s my new to me boat! 1997 SeaArk MV1648P and it came with a 1977 Johnson 25 that I’m refreshing now.



Looks great! Post more pics when you finish refreshing


----------



## Buck commander

Hello everyone!! new to the forum. 

1995 - 16 ft lowe


----------



## Buck commander




----------



## freimer

Been a member for a few years but never got around to posting any pics of my boat. 14’ Blue Fin with a 20 hp Merc. Both late 70’s I would guess, not even sure. One is how I got it and the other is as it sits now. Upgraded the trailer and added some floors and front deck, bow mount Motorguide, etc……. Never ending project it seems. My first (and probably last) boat.


----------



## skinnylynyrd

First time post, Here is one of my ratty boats a 1972 Starcraft American 15 with 1983 115hp has 1993 mustang seats for a sweet ride !


----------



## topdsm0138

My new 2021 Polar Kraft Dakota 1670.


----------



## Douglasdzaster

freimer said:


> Been a member for a few years but never got around to posting any pics of my boat. 14’ Blue Fin with a 20 hp Merc. Both late 70’s I would guess, not even sure. One is how I got it and the other is as it sits now. Upgraded the trailer and added some floors and front deck, bow mount Motorguide, etc……. Never ending project it seems. My first (and probably last) boat.



Good job. Boat looks good. Yes sir I keep finding more things my boat needs too.


----------



## DC in MI

First time post, but the more I look at my "new" boat the more I'm sure it won't be my last. My old boat was an early 80s 15' MFG Gypsy. 


The new one is, I believe, a 54, 55, or 56, Arkansas Traveler Sportsman, or Custom Sportsman.
It needs a lot of work, and I expect I'll need about that same amount of advice, but we can save those conversations for future posts.


----------



## Jim

Great project boat Dc in MI! Looking forward to the restore/build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout27

Haven’t been on the forum for quite a while. Lots of great projects and boats to catch up on.

I have had a number of Alumacraft models over the years, 1436, (2) 1648’s (made a side console out of one of them), an 1860 SC with a 90, a dual console Pro 185 with a 90, and now still have a 2018 single console Pro 185 with a 115 SHO Yamaha. Good times with fishing, tubing and skiing. The 185’s are rated for 5 people which gives me good flexibility for who I can take out in the boat.

Anyway, love tin boats because of their light weight, flexibility, ease of maintenance and durability. Alumacraft is still one of the best.


----------



## Jim

Nice boat Scout27! Welcome back! I hope things are well.


----------



## Brad Thomas




----------



## Ronbedard57

Before and after


----------



## Jim

Wow Ronbedard57, nice job! It looks mint!

Welcome and thanks for joining!


----------



## Jim

Welcome, Brad Thomas! Thanks for joining! :beer:

Love those jet boats!


----------



## cmgw

I can't get my link for the pic to work, it's in the message if I go to edit it.








https://flic.kr/p/2n4C4ew https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jim

cmgw,
I tried to edit your post to see if I could help. If you edit your post, there are 2 links in it. The top one is short, and then the 2nd one is longer. How did you get that link? That link leads to a .jpg file which is what is needed to link a photo, then we can wrap it in .img tags. Does that make sense? "Quote" my post and you will see what I mean.

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51893169068_a036ce91e8_c.jpg


----------



## Jim

cmgw,
I tried to edit your post to see if I could help. If you edit your posts, there are 2 links in it. The top one which is short, and then the 2nd one which is longer. How did you get that link? That link leads to a .jpg file which is what is needed to link a photo, then we can wrap it in img tags. Does that make sense? If you "quote" my post you will see it.

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51893169068_a036ce91e8_c.jpg


----------



## Bign0703

1652 polarkraft 
95 evinrude 40hp tiller
Custom bowfishing deck, grab bar, and rear tower 
Modified 1990 astro bass boat trailer


----------



## JS60

I am finally almost done with the Crawdad build I started last year.
Here is a quick look.
1992 Coleman Crawdad-XT 
1980 Evinrude 4.5Hp - 1998 Minn Kota M35.
Sitting on a Homebuilt 13' trailer.


----------



## Prowelder

My personal rig King Neptune is different! Youtube.com/trickedtins





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost But Happy

My heap...





I am currently in the process of restoring her.


----------



## Prowelder

1448 tracker





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## airshot

Sold my 22' Islander as it was getting to be to much for this old man....just bought this one, should be able to handle this one on my own..all 1992 and in excellent condition !!


----------



## nowgrn4

'00 1652 Weld-Craft W/'21 60 HP Zuke. On Juniper Springs run with my Gal of 52 years.


----------



## Jim

Great looking boats! Thanks for posting them. 

nowgrn4, lots of jet-powered boats down there? It looks shallow.


----------



## nowgrn4

Water was low in that pic. We walked the boat over 3 sandbars that day. Jets are not needed in most of the area we frequent, mostly sandy bottom around Ocala NF. Though Airboats are very common here.
Jets and airboats are very common with serious sportsmen on the west coast from the Chaz river north, Hommosassa, Crystal, Cedar Key and all around the big bend to Port StJoe. Lots of rock outcroppings and oyster bars, some out miles from shore. Old joke laments the wealthiest families in those areas own lower unit and prop repair business. lol.


----------



## Jim

nowgrn4 said:


> Water was low in that pic. We walked the boat over 3 sandbars that day. Jets are not needed in most of the area we frequent, mostly sandy bottom around Ocala NF. Though Airboats are very common here.
> Jets and airboats are very common with serious sportsmen on the west coast from the Chaz river north, Hommosassa, Crystal, Cedar Key and all around the big bend to Port StJoe. Lots of rock outcroppings and oyster bars, some out miles from shore. Old joke laments the wealthiest families in those areas own lower unit and prop repair business. lol.


Been to Hommosassa, i like that area. We have a plan to move down one day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowgrn4

Come on down and build a life you never want to take a vacation from.


----------



## Beachblu

Can anyone recognize the make of this vintage 1974+/- 14footwr??


----------



## mxmike

Here's my tin rig for the restricted HP lakes.
2013 Tracker Grizzly 1754. 2017 20 HP. Tohatsu (carbed) long shaft E-Start. 10P Solas prop. CMC PT-35 Tilt and Trim plate. Power Pole Sportsman2. MK Maxxum 70 TM. Humminbird 1198 - 999. Hydro-Turf.


----------



## Jim

Nice looking boat mxmike!


----------



## Wirenut




----------



## LDUBS

Wirenut said:


> FF1A8211-7DD9-479F-9594-8970B186827E.jpeg




Looks fast!


----------



## Jim

Awesome jet!


----------



## sonny.barile

Very very slick……….I bet you can get super skinny with that…


----------



## garytexasdelta




----------



## airshot

garytexasdelta said:


>



Is the trailervalso Sea King ...??


----------



## Lost But Happy

airshot said:


> garytexasdelta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the trailervalso Sea King ...??
Click to expand...


That looks like a Shoreliner trailer just like mine!


----------



## garytexasdelta

Trailer is a Highlander. Also, found my title and the boat is a 1982, mfg by Smoker Craft.


----------



## Lost But Happy

garytexasdelta said:


> Trailer is a Highlander. Also, found my title and the boat is a 1982, mfg by Smoker Craft.



I thought it looked familiar! 

My trailer is a Highlander too. It was made by Shoreliner of Texas. Highlander is the model.


----------

